# AMD Overclockers Club



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 29, 2006)

SCIENCEMARK

  TRT740.....................1992.86...AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @3.5Ghz
  Aphexdreamer.....................1955.23...AMD Athlon X2 6400+ @ 3.56Ghz
  Bluefox1115................1934.77...AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @3.4Ghz
  bytor.........................1913.39...AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @ 3.4Ghz
  JUDAS.....................1809.10...AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @3.2Ghz
  PBmaster.....................1804.23...AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @3.3Ghz
  TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
  Sneekypeet...............1661.09...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
  JC316.....................1607.11...AMD Athlon X2 3600 @ 3Ghz
  Wile E.......................1606.10...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
  Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
  AthlonX2...................1524.93...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 3Ghz
  p o s pc.................1506.27...AMD Sempron 3200+ @ 3.1Ghz
  SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
  Fox34...................1439.33...AMD Athlon 3500+ @ 3.0Ghz
  Steevo...................1350.18...AMD AthlonX2 3800+  @ 2.7Ghz
  CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz
  PT.................1106.19...AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile TL-60 2ghz


CPUMARK

  TRT740.....................6862.7...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
  BelowAmbient.............6788.6...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.4Ghz
  Bluefox1115.............6788.6...AMD Athlon X2 5600 @3.4Ghz
  philbrown23.............6788.6...AMD Athlon X2 5000 @3.4Ghz
  PBmaster.....................6722.7...AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @3.3Ghz
  TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
  Aphexdreamer.....................6663.7...AMD Athlon X2 6400+ @ 3.56Ghz
  Sneekypeet..................6607.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1ghz
  m3lisk........................6607.7...AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @ 3.1ghz
  AthlonX2.....................6583.7 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 3Ghz
  Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
  TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
  p o s pc.........................6554.6...AMD Sempron 3200+ @ 3.1Ghz
  Wile E.........................6530.6...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
  Garb3.........................6460.8...AMD Athlon X2 5200+ @ 2.9Ghz
  AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
  TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz 
  Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
  CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz

AQUAMARK CPU

  Bluefox1115.....................15,470...AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @3.4Ghz
  TattyOne....................14,236...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz
  PBmaster.....................14,175...AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @3.3Ghz
  m3lisk........................13,619...AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @ 3.1Ghz
  sneekypeet................13,334...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
  JC316........................13,192...AMD Athlon X2 3600+ @ 3Ghz
  POSPC.......................12,274...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.78Ghz
  AthlonX2...................11,986...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz


3DMARK05 CPU

  Bluefox1115.............11,248...AMD Athlon X2 5600 @ 3.4Ghz
  AthlonX2....................9,394...AMD Phenom 9600+ @ 2.3Ghz
  belowambient..............8,521...AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @ 3.4Ghz
  PBmaster....................8,395...AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @ 3.3Ghz 
  sneekypeet.................8,275...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9Ghz
  m3lisk.........................7,816...AMD Athlonx2 5600+@ 3.12Ghz
  watts289.....................7,054...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 3Ghz
  AthlonX2....................7,014...AMD AthlonX2 3800+ @ 3Ghz
  pt.............................5,725...AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-60 @ 2Ghz


CLUB OVERCLOCKING RECORDS

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................AphexDreamer @ 3556Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................Wile E @ 1200Mhz


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 29, 2006)

the differance is,mine is for anyone.amd or intel.its for high oc's not just for amd.


----------



## JC316 (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, tiger, I can see X2's point. I mean, since I don't have a conroe, I would prefer to see the amd benches so I can compare and work for mine.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 29, 2006)

*yea cool*

sign me up! ive got the athlon x2 2.0ghz 3800+ (same cpu as you) overclocked to 2.45ghz right now. dram is down to 333 and ht clock down to 600mhz just for overclocking purposes. im going to push this badboy to 2.7 just scared of how much power im gonna have to put into it. right now its at 1.5v. how did you get yours to 2.7 with less than that?


----------



## Greek (Nov 29, 2006)

*add me*

i supose u could add me, i gt a 4200X2 oc'd at 2600MHZ looking to go for more on air but dont no if i shud as i aint gt watercooling and worried about voltage and temps


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 29, 2006)

*hrm*



AthlonX2 said:


> not sure,maybe mine was made on a good day




so what was your processes of overclocking? lower ht multi and dram speed then set the ext clock to 230 or something and up voltage then repeat? whats your ht link speed running at? i hear above 1000 is unstable. mines at 750 right now since i turned down the ht multi (ldt)to 600 mhz. but at 1.5v im not sure how much higher i want to go. i hear 1.6v is the last safe step. btw, did you up your dram speed last?


----------



## JC316 (Nov 29, 2006)

Sure, sign me up. I will run the benchies and PM you the links.


----------



## Greek (Nov 30, 2006)

ohh did a 3d mark 06 test as well, ah well i gt 1890 just out of curiosity if any1 wanted to no lol.
ohh an athlon here is what i mean by that ram frequency


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 30, 2006)

*damn*



AthlonX2 said:


> when i overclock to 2.74ghz i set my ram timing to 3-3-3-8 and my HT to x3 thats it my memory can handle 560mhz its hyperx so i dont have to change my memory frequency i leave it at 200 and clock it all at default voltage



i guess i need better memory if im going to get past 2.45ghz
after that is just crashes, even if i drop the multiplier.


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 30, 2006)

Do I have to overclock my puter to join the club, or can I just have high 'mark' test scores?


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 30, 2006)

How will video card overclocking rates be compaired, and or effect the 'Overclockers" ranking.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 30, 2006)

*k*

ill send you the benchmarks later today


----------



## Judas (Nov 30, 2006)

Add me.. i am on the science mark 2.0 list


----------



## Greek (Nov 30, 2006)

*Sciencemark2*

i think that the sciencemark 2 are for 1 core of the processor only, i mean people with 3800+ get around a thousand clocked at 2.45 and, and i get around that with the x2 4200, so its a bit of a pointless test in a way for people who own x2's, i think that the 3dmark06 scores support x2's and its a test we should use for the best results.

just a thought

greek


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 30, 2006)

3dMark is highly Video card dependant, therefore there would have to be another set of catagories for the different classes of video cards.  Unless all members are happy with lower rankings based on the card they have.


----------



## Judas (Nov 30, 2006)

Namslas90 said:


> 3dMark is highly Video card dependant, therefore there would have to be another set of catagories for the different classes of video cards.  Unless all members are happy with lower rankings based on the card they have.



With my 7800gt .. that would put me in a very low class


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 30, 2006)

LOL, but not realy that low.  Thats the point I'm trying to make; I believe Athlon X2 is trying to maintain a 'AMD' overclockers club and needs feedback from members on how exactly to rate,grade and score the different systems.


----------



## Judas (Nov 30, 2006)

Maybe we should just post our scores here ...what do you think?


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah, I thinks thats they route to take in order to submit results that will then be transfered to the web site @ yahoo.  I think you might be able to link your name at the yahoo site to your TPU profile or maybe your 'My Space' account?  Ask athlon X2.


----------



## Judas (Nov 30, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> we can post our scores here and then i can put them on the site to maintain a database and for easy lookup



I sent you an email  it has the  n bench score


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 30, 2006)

*how*

what do you want our 3dmark06 settings to be at??


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah ATIOnion, I don't do clubs, so you gotta join to keep AthlonX2 from bugging me.


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 30, 2006)

Namslas90 said:


> Yeah ATIOnion, I don't do clubs, so you gotta join to keep AthlonX2 from bugging me.





alright then how does this rank.....

amd 3200+ 754pin

3dmark06 = 30,114
and
sciencemark2 =25,113

lol....all that with a hamster running in a wheel for a psu....

i'll do my tests when i get my real psu back in it and run those tests....i havent ran those tests in a while....


----------



## cdawall (Nov 30, 2006)

ill join when my system is back up and running


----------



## jlewis02 (Nov 30, 2006)

I add mine when i get everything downloaded.

You shoud add the CPU speed to the page.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2006)

*bah*

n bench is taking forever to download. prolly get it to ya tomorrow.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here are my 24/7 settings


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 1, 2006)

24/7 settings in Sciencemark


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 1, 2006)

Heres a link to my 3dmark06 score but its a 2.8ghz ill do a new one when I update it with the new patch.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=649479


----------



## Greek (Dec 1, 2006)

*shit scores*

here's ma shit scores. i dunno how to get it working with 2.75 unless i have the ram set to 200 MHZ which effectivelly runs at 133.7mhz with  3 5 5 8 timings, if iuse 3 3 3 8 it wont work and restarts the machine.










i suck at oc'in


----------



## Alec§taar (Dec 1, 2006)

I'd give this a go, but I already have a "jam-packed" signature...



* Population control in MY sig? It's definitely needed, regardless of my using a shrunken fontsize or not...

APK

P.S.=> I've done most of the tests required here, but it is a matter of space 4 me! apk


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 1, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> in that picture of your 3dmark score you have your HTT to high its at 1100 it should never go over 1000



May I ask why it must never go over 1000 as mine is at 1100 all the time and its been as high as 1200.


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 1, 2006)

this is mine i guess....i'll keep tweaken...


----------



## stevorob (Dec 1, 2006)

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a320/Stevorob/screen2.jpg

I ran ScienceMark and 3dmark06 CPU.

1515.42 in ScienceMark
2040 in 3dmark06

CPU-Z is also posted with mem speeds.  Same speeds as the TPU OC database link in my sig.




EDIT
N-Bench Added - 2961

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a320/Stevorob/screen3.jpg


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2006)

*rock out!!!!*

sweet group!!!!

         

and now its time to pimp!


----------



## Greek (Dec 1, 2006)

stevorob said:


> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a320/Stevorob/screen2.jpg
> 
> I ran ScienceMark and 3dmark06 CPU.
> 
> ...



kool, nice overclock, i wud ask how u did that in what settings but u have an am2 board and i have a 939, so my guess is u have a lot better ram, oh and athlonx2 my ht went  to 1100 with the xact setings u told me, with the mutl on 10 lol, i will try to tweak it as much, but ma ram is not the same i have 2 512's and 1 gig from dif manufactures, so that cud be a small issue.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, just stared running the benches. 3800X2 @ 2.8GHz 

ScienceMark=1537.40

http://img.techpowerup.org/061201/ScienceMarkandCPUz.jpg

I have the newest build of 3DMark06, so it only shows your results online. 5113/2133 as found here:  http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=687328

Will update after last benchmark


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2006)

N-Bench=3093: http://img.techpowerup.org/061201/NBench.jpg


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm In!!  Have already benched for 2006 and Sciencemark so I'll do the AMD one and post them all over the weekend, was playing around last night and actually got my CPU to boot into windows at 3.4Gig! didnt Prime test it tho but will play with that before I bench again.

Not that I am particularily into them myself but is there to be a league table?  Like the 3 combined scores to add to a total and then an order of merit like the Sciencemark thread?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> htt is the link between the K8 (CPU) to NB (Northbridge) and it makes the overclock very unstable if it goes over 1000,you have to lower the HTT multiplyer if you want to overclock



It all depends on the mobo. Mine was stable at 1250MHz 24/7 with +.15V at a 250MHz bus speed. That was before I finally found my HT multiplier in the bios. (had no idea some board manufacturers called it the LDT bus) Strangely enough tho, it won't go to 1100 or above with the 4x multi, thus I run it with a 3x multi at my current settings(about 840MHz). I'd like it to go higher, to see if it makes a performance difference, but it just isn't to be. I know it benched better when I ran at 1250 vs 1000 with all else being equal, but not by very much. (Something to the order of 10 or so points CPU in 3DMark05)


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 1, 2006)

As to the HTT performance thing, I have run tests (Sciencemark 2 and 3D Mark 2005) at a number of HTT speeds and there was no difference in scores at all, even going from my current 4x at my CPU speed down to 1x with same speed/configuration.


----------



## Greek (Dec 1, 2006)

x2 add me on the scores, ma screenshots ive posted on this forum,


----------



## Greek (Dec 1, 2006)

here is ma ndbench score


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2006)

*woot!*

just a general   to all members!


----------



## stevorob (Dec 1, 2006)

A bit of tweaking.  New sciencemark score of 1527.52

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a320/Stevorob/1527.jpg


And a new nbench of 3064

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a320/Stevorob/3064.jpg


----------



## Judas (Dec 1, 2006)

*just something i threw together*


----------



## pt (Dec 1, 2006)

scores are looking good  , this club rules


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2006)

*when*

when we gonna get our little amd users banner!?!?!?!!?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2006)

*yup*


----------



## Greek (Dec 1, 2006)

*sig*

i have one but gay forum wont let me upload it, cz itsd double the size limit of 35.5kbs, here a link, i cud take the name of only if the collections allow editing.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2006)

*test*

????


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## Greek (Dec 1, 2006)

i fink its too smiple, what i have i fink its cool, no offence to x2's artistic skills


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2006)

Greek said:


> i fink its too smiple, what i have i fink its cool, no offence to x2's artistic skills



i like the idea of it. just add a bit of your own flavor to it to make it personal for eachone.


----------



## Greek (Dec 1, 2006)

Whos signature are you talking about? Mine or Athlon x2,


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 1, 2006)

I think the scores should be kept local to TPU and not on some Yahoo server... if AthlonX2 goes the way of Ketxxx then the Yahoo database goes too ...


----------



## stevorob (Dec 1, 2006)

Perhaps with the scores, we should have system info.  I really would like to know some of the hardware you guys are using with these scores.  I know we can just look in the threads for users and look up system info, but perhaps links to the profiles here from the yahoo site would be useful.

Also, maybe everyone in this club can post up there system info on TPU.  That would be cool.

I like being able to compare scores with fellow AMD users, specifically AM2 users.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 1, 2006)

Easy Rhino said:


> i like the idea of it. just add a bit of your own flavor to it to make it personal for eachone.



Maybe we can get our usernames in the top right of the sig, but keep them all looking the same.  Since this is a club, we should look the same as the other members.

My $.02 anyways.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 1, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> in that picture of your 3dmark score you have your HTT to high its at 1100 it should never go over 1000



if its stable it doesnt matter i ran my s754 @ over 1000mhz and it was made to run @ 800mhz it really doesnt matter as long as it works


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2006)

*hey*



AthlonX2 said:


> The Scores Page Has Been Updated Again, I Have Added A Few Things As Well,YOU CAN CLICK ON MY SIG PIC AND IT WILL TAKE YOU TO THE PAGE



just checking to see if you got my latest cpuz ?? im at 2.55 now k thanx


----------



## FLY3R (Dec 1, 2006)

I will join this when i get home from work.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 1, 2006)

hey i have scm2.0 scores and a cpuz screenie can i join with just that?

scm2 is 1053.52
cpu amd athlon 64 s754 @2.46ghz 1.568v (stock cooling)
mobo machspeed k8m8ms s754 MATX mobo
ram viking ddr2100 @ 2700 2.0-2-2-5 2.75v
video card asustek ti4200 4x agp 340/580 stock volts (stock cooling)


----------



## FLY3R (Dec 1, 2006)

Just a suggestion for the stats page, you should have people enter what there stock speeds are aswell as overclocked speeds of CPU, GPU, and ram, that way you can see what clocks speeds do better on different systems.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 1, 2006)

OK just to start the ball rolling for me here is me Sciencemark 2 score, its an old run I took from the Sciencemark thread, I will run the test again sometime as I have new RAM so I am sure she will go to 1550+, am downloading the AMD thingy at the moment.  This run was done at 3.1Gig for optimum memory speed, if I run at 3.25Gig I have to set the memory divider so I lose memory speed which is a bigger negative believe it or not than the positive of an extra 150Mhz on the CPU, memory difference is 480Mhz @ 3.1 Gig, 450Mhz @ 3.25Gig, strange.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok here is the AMD thingy score, run at default straight from download, no system tweaks or graphics card tweaks at all, this was on 3.2Gig but 7900GTO was only at 705/800 (what I keep her at for day to day use) and I had not shut down any background apps so will try to do better tomorrow and then I will also do the 2006 run.


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 1, 2006)

*the rest of my  benches*

one screen shot except that i did a cut and paste on the 3dmark06 score...but im sure its low enough that everyone will think its my real result...lol


----------



## stevorob (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah, I got some new scores.  I'm hitting 2.8ghz now.  Seems to be running stable.

1553.12  sciencemark
http://img.techpowerup.org/061201/1553.12.jpg

3102 n-bench
http://img.techpowerup.org/061201/3102.jpg

CPU-Z
http://img.techpowerup.org/061201/CPUZ@2.8.jpg


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 2, 2006)

how is it that my pos rig has higher 3dmark06 scores???


----------



## Greek (Dec 2, 2006)

gt a new 3dmark score, i still dunno why my science mark score is so low though, i have a very gd idea why it could be though, i think that the ram im using r shit, they are pc3200 with no brand name and cant even go up to 400MHz but stay on 333.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2006)

Greek said:


> gt a new 3dmark score, i still dunno why my science mark score is so low though, i have a very gd idea why it could be though, i think that the ram im using r shit, they are pc3200 with no brand name and cant even go up to 400MHz but stay on 333.



Sceincemark really is RAM dependant as its overall system performancce, as I said on an earlier thread, I get a higher score at 3.1Gig with my Ram at 480 than at 3.25Gig with a divider running my Ram at 450.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey x2 you didnt put my NBench score on....I was particularily proud of that one!  The system specs page has me down as the 1800XT, I have 2 cards in my specs but am running the 7900GTO for this as its much faster.


----------



## Greek (Dec 2, 2006)

i dunno why mine wont go up to 400MHZ though i means its still pc3200


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2006)

If you let me know your memory divider and FSB speed I can answer that.


----------



## Greek (Dec 2, 2006)

add me on msn if u have it.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 2, 2006)

Here's my scores only scm2.0 as i have no graphics card at the moment.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2006)

Here is my first 2006 run, 5766 no dual core processor so not as good as it could be but ok nevertheless:

The link:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=696262


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 2, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Here is my first 2006 run, 5766 no dual core processor so not as good as it could be but ok nevertheless:
> 
> The link:
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=696262



whats accelero x 2 ???

ive got an x1800xt and i can only get it to 695/792


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2006)

Easy Rhino said:


> whats accelero x 2 ???
> 
> ive got an x1800xt and i can only get it to 695/792



That 2006 run was on my 7900GTO but my 1800XT will do those clocks on the Accelero x2, have you raise voltage in ATi tool?  The 7900GTO is faster tho, I am getting around 10,500 on the 1800XT in 2005.  Never tried it in 2006.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2006)

Greek said:


> add me on msn if u have it.



I dont but I have sent you an IM.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 2, 2006)

ATIonion said:


> one screen shot except that i did a cut and paste on the 3dmark06 score...but im sure its low enough that everyone will think its my real result...lol



dammit i wish i had your mobo i can only squeeze 1.568v outta mine though it did clock up to 2.46ghz


----------



## Judas (Dec 2, 2006)

Ran a new set of tests the results are as following :


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 2, 2006)

cdawall said:


> dammit i wish i had your mobo i can only squeeze 1.568v outta mine though it did clock up to 2.46ghz




my bios gives my voltage increases in % ...so im at +7.?%v and it goes as high as +10%v...

i also set mine to 10x multiplier and was able to raise the fsb from 220 to 244...and with a little help i changed the timing so the ram is clocked at 208 which isnt bad for the ram i have...

$50 mobo when i bought it a year ago......still runs good today....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 2, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> That 2006 run was on my 7900GTO but my 1800XT will do those clocks on the Accelero x2, have you raise voltage in ATi tool?  The 7900GTO is faster tho, I am getting around 10,500 on the 1800XT in 2005.  Never tried it in 2006.



ahh, ok. i saw your system specs and thought you got that score and speed with your 1800xt!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 2, 2006)

ATIonion said:


> my bios gives my voltage increases in % ...so im at +7.?%v and it goes as high as +10%v...
> 
> i also set mine to 10x multiplier and was able to raise the fsb from 220 to 244...and with a little help i changed the timing so the ram is clocked at 208 which isnt bad for the ram i have...
> 
> $50 mobo when i bought it a year ago......still runs good today....



lol thats more than i spent on my cpu and mobo _NEW!!!_ sweel deal no  im prolly going to just Vmod the board if i cant get this one any higher oh and you beat my cpuz score cause f that ddr400 so i would be happy with what you got im runnning ddr266 @ 330


----------



## stevorob (Dec 3, 2006)

Got some screenshots?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 3, 2006)

Sounds good to me.  I would rather have less members who are active, than lots of members who pop on once or twice and then are never seen again.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 3, 2006)

30 days sounds good to me


----------



## Wile E (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think 30 days is too much to ask. Sounds good to me.

EDIT: And maybe a minimum number of posts, say like 20?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 3, 2006)

Minimum posts sounds good to me too.  20 isn't much and if you contribute a little bit in this thread, you can reach that easily.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 3, 2006)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, I don't think 30 days is too much to ask. Sounds good to me.
> 
> EDIT: And maybe a minimum number of posts, say like 20?




Or perhaps have at least 1 or 2 star rating which shows some committment to TPU as well as our little club within????


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 3, 2006)

Ahhhhh penny's just dropped, I was a bit puzzled by the scores that were being posted.....your ownly using the CPU scores within the benches, not the full benchmark score?


----------



## Judas (Dec 3, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> what do you guys think about putting a limit on who can join the club? and what kind of limits,dont worry for those of you who have already joined,i am thinking about making people be a member of tpu for at least 30 days before they can join,i dont want to have people popping in and joining and then we never see them again? what do you guys think? please speak up with all comments please!!!!



Yes min 30 days sounds good to me ..or/and as TaTTy suggested use the tpu star rating


----------



## Judas (Dec 3, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Ahhhhh penny's just dropped, I was a bit puzzled by the scores that were being posted.....your ownly using the CPU scores within the benches, not the full benchmark score?



yes only the processor scores are counted ... vid card sores aren't


----------



## Judas (Dec 3, 2006)

An other rule i think that should be made is that all test should be run at same cpu speeds


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2006)

Judas said:


> An other rule i think that should be made is that all test should be run at same cpu speeds



i agree with it


----------



## Wile E (Dec 3, 2006)

Judas said:


> An other rule i think that should be made is that all test should be run at same cpu speeds



I agree also. One speed for all three tests.


----------



## Greek (Dec 3, 2006)

i think 30 days s harsh and 1 start can be gainsed easilty by five post or even two starts by 20 or 25 not sure exactly, i think 10 days shuid be gd, but then again thats my thoughs, and yes i do agree same cpu speed for each test.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 3, 2006)

Greek said:


> i think 30 days s harsh and 1 start can be gainsed easilty by five post or even two starts by 20 or 25 not sure exactly, i think 10 days shuid be gd, but then again thats my thoughs, and yes i do agree same cpu speed for each test.


I still think 30 would be better. A person can find this site and thread, post a whole lot in a few days, then get bored with it and never be seen again. 30 days show at least a little commitment.


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2006)

Wile E said:


> I still think 30 would be better. A person can find this site and thread, post a whole lot in a few days, then get bored with it and never be seen again. 30 days show at least a little commitment.



then he has to post on tpu weekly (unless he says that's going on vacation or something), if he stop posting kick him out


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 3, 2006)

If you ask me, you should have a minimum post count and minimum required membership. If this were my club, 50 posts and 1 month of TPU membership would be fine requirements. Though, I can't say for sure, because the power users have never had this problem .


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2006)

zekrahminator said:


> If you ask me, you should have a minimum post count and minimum required membership. If this were my club, 50 posts and 1 month of TPU membership would be fine requirements. Though, I can't say for sure, because the power users have never had this problem .



lol, we just need 8.5 posts a day, how hard is that to reach


----------



## Wile E (Dec 3, 2006)

Got it up to 2849MHz now. Benches updated.

3DMark06 = 2173 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=704054

Science Mark 2 = 1555.3

N-Bench 3 = 3128 http://img.techpowerup.org/061203/NbenchAndCPUzMem.jpg

EDIT: Posted wrong Science Mark pic.


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2006)

post your scores in the science mark thread (see signature) so i can update them


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 3, 2006)

OK Im in ... score screenies coming


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's some inital results.

NBench wont run on Vista yet, so thats the only result Im missing so far.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 3, 2006)

*elitist*



AthlonX2 said:


> what do you guys think about putting a limit on who can join the club? and what kind of limits,dont worry for those of you who have already joined,i am thinking about making people be a member of tpu for at least 30 days before they can join,i dont want to have people popping in and joining and then we never see them again? what do you guys think? please speak up with all comments please!!!!



ahh so we are gonna be all elitist now i see!!   i say you gotta pay to be in this club!!!!!!!!


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2006)

Easy Rhino said:


> ahh so we are gonna be all elitist now i see!!   i say you gotta pay to be in this club!!!!!!!!



yep, you have to pay to the guy with more posts on tpu, that is a menber
now start paying


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 3, 2006)

Cannot see what the issue is of running all 3 tests at the same CPU speed? after all it is an "AMD overclockers club" and overclocking is all about getting the best possible system performance for the task in hand, now I would perhaps say that as I ran the Sceincemark test at a lower CPU speed to give me greater memory speed as Sceincemark is very memory speed dependant but to me thats about using a bit of overclocking knowledge.....not the opposite.


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 3, 2006)

I ran both tests at same speed 300x9


----------



## Judas (Dec 3, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Cannot see what the issue is of running all 3 tests at the same CPU speed? after all it is an "AMD overclockers club" and overclocking is all about getting the best possible system performance for the task in hand, now I would perhaps say that as I ran the Sceincemark test at a lower CPU speed to give me greater memory speed as Sceincemark is very memory speed dependant but to me thats about using a bit of overclocking knowledge.....not the opposite.



That was just a suggestion...  nothing less nothing more


----------



## Wile E (Dec 3, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Cannot see what the issue is of running all 3 tests at the same CPU speed? after all it is an "AMD overclockers club" and overclocking is all about getting the best possible system performance for the task in hand, now I would perhaps say that as I ran the Sceincemark test at a lower CPU speed to give me greater memory speed as Sceincemark is very memory speed dependant but to me thats about using a bit of overclocking knowledge.....not the opposite.


I just think that having the test run at the same speed would give us a better picture of the overall effects of our settings. Say you do run Sciencemark at one setting and 3DMark at another, how are we supposed to figure out that your Sciencemark setting isn't better for 3DMark, when we have no matching 3DMark to base it off of? I think it would be for the greater community good to use 1 setting at a time for all 3 benchmarks. Of course, it's not like it's a deal breaker or anything.


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Dec 3, 2006)

Ah I see that I won't be able to get on this list for a little bit 


I will post my screenies now anyways  I will be active here all the time

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v121/-Pepsi-Addict-/finalcpuz.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v121/-Pepsi-Addict-/nbenchfinal.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v121/-Pepsi-Addict-/finalsciencemark-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v121/-Pepsi-Addict-/final3dmark.jpg

That will get better on Wednesday, I am just running stock air right now, going to pick up a WC system on payday


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 3, 2006)

Wile E said:


> I just think that having the test run at the same speed would give us a better picture of the overall effects of our settings. Say you do run Sciencemark at one setting and 3DMark at another, how are we supposed to figure out that your Sciencemark setting isn't better for 3DMark, when we have no matching 3DMark to base it off of? I think it would be for the greater community good to use 1 setting at a time for all 3 benchmarks. Of course, it's not like it's a deal breaker or anything.




I hear what your saying but I think It would be a bit stupid of me to run a bench at settings I knew would not give me the best score but whatever is decided I will of course go along with.  Sceincemark in any case is not just a CPU bench....its actually a system (less graphics) bench, so it is measureing CPU/RAM/HDD etc yet in the other 2 tests we are only using the CPU score but in sceincemark we are using the system score hence my downclocking my CPU to upclock my ram if you get my meaning.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 3, 2006)

Pepsiaddict said:


> Ah I see that I won't be able to get on this list for a little bit
> 
> 
> I will post my CPU screenie now anyways  I will be active here all the time
> ...



Nice rig!  How come you only get that 2006 score?  I beat you by some margin but I dont think I should be unless thats just the CPU score from 2006 and excludes the graphics...if it is....very tasty!


----------



## stevorob (Dec 3, 2006)

How fast can you push that board pepsi?


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Dec 3, 2006)

No that is the final score, my vid card isn't the absolute best of the GeForce series, 7950gt ko, I have it OC'ed a little bit, but not a whole lot. My CPU score is 2250....I dunno.


As far as how fast I can push this board, I'm not 100% possitive right now, I jut got this processor yesterday, and the place I bought it didn't have any WC kits, so now I have to hunt one down and get it on wednesday. Going to do that before I push it anymore 

Right now it's sitting at 231 bus speed fully stable, I am possitive I can get some more out of it tho. Will find that out in a couple days 


Edit : Your card is faster than mine, hence your higher score


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 3, 2006)

Pepsiaddict said:


> No that is the final score, my vid card isn't the absolute best of the GeForce series, 7950gt ko, I have it OC'ed a little bit, but not a whole lot. My CPU score is 2250....I dunno.
> 
> 
> As far as how fast I can push this board, I'm not 100% possitive right now, I jut got this processor yesterday, and the place I bought it didn't have any WC kits, so now I have to hunt one down and get it on wednesday. Going to do that before I push it anymore
> ...



Yes my card is a little faster than yours but 2006 is heavily CPU dependant and especially likes dual cores which is why I was a little puzzled.


----------



## quasar923 (Dec 3, 2006)

i have an amd 64x2 3800+ running at stock speed of 2000 mhz.  how do i oer clock it?


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 4, 2006)

Im aiming for 7 (or 8) x400 ... im not worried about the FSB, the board will but 7x400 all the way to windows, but its too hot right now to be stable.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 4, 2006)

quasar923 said:


> i have an amd 64x2 3800+ running at stock speed of 2000 mhz.  how do i oer clock it?


It takes a little bit of knowledge and a little bit of luck. 1st you have to have a mobo capable of overclocking. What board do you have?


----------



## pt (Dec 4, 2006)

quasar923 said:


> i have an amd 64x2 3800+ running at stock speed of 2000 mhz.  how do i oer clock it?



post your full system specs, including cooling, for us to help you


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Dec 4, 2006)

So I'm not so sure I can even get any more out of this board, right now it's running @ 231x13 and is fully stable. I'm not getting too terribly hot right now, around the 45C range under load, so I thought I'd try for a little bit more.

Well, anything after 231 becomes unusable, I loosened my ram timings for the tests, and still nothing. upped the core voltage, and still nothing. I'm sort of at a loss now as to what to try, I was thinking of getting some WC to try and push it to the max, but it seems that I *am* at my max for this board....dissapointed, but still happy to at least get it over 3ghz.


Anyone able to throw some insight at me as to what I should try?


----------



## pt (Dec 4, 2006)

Pepsiaddict said:


> So I'm not so sure I can even get any more out of this board, right now it's running @ 231x13 and is fully stable. I'm not getting too terribly hot right now, around the 45C range under load, so I thought I'd try for a little bit more.
> 
> Well, anything after 231 becomes unusable, I loosened my ram timings for the tests, and still nothing. upped the core voltage, and still nothing. I'm sort of at a loss now as to what to try, I was thinking of getting some WC to try and push it to the max, but it seems that I *am* at my max for this board....dissapointed, but still happy to at least get it over 3ghz.
> 
> ...



chipset voltage?
until 55ºc your safe


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Dec 4, 2006)

ooo, yea never really thought about that...tho never done it before either...Will go check it out


Where would I find out what the voltages are now? In my bios they all say auto, so I dont know whats sage to put them at


----------



## stevorob (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't think it's so much your board as it is your proccy.

My board isn't the greatest for OC (although it has a cold boot issue), but I can get 250 bus out of it... anywhere around 2.9ghz my proccy doesn't like and my system shuts off.  It's not my RAM since I've loosened up the timings and the lowered the divider.

I just think that X2's have trouble doing more than 3.0.  Everyone I've seen with an X2 usually is under 3.0.  Very few are over it, and those that are usually are on WC with an enormous overvolt.

Let's just see what the 65nm chips bring us


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 4, 2006)

i cant get my sciencemark over 1072 i dont know why i have tried everything i can think of,and we are going to h ave new rules for the club regarding who is able to join they are as follows:must be member of tpu for 30 days and have a minimum of 50 posts,an regarding the running cpus at same speed i dont understand what the deals is there?maybe if you enlighten me on the issue we can discuss implementimng something there?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 4, 2006)

I think your score is low because of the 1gb of RAM.  Isn't sciencemark supposed to be a complete system test, rather than just CPU, and I guess a limiting factor is your 1gb of RAM.

I guess, idk lol


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 4, 2006)

well im going to add another gig of hyperx and see what happens


----------



## stevorob (Dec 4, 2006)

Should bump you up to at least 1300.  Looking through the site, I noticed that all of the higher scores were running with 2gb of RAM.  The lower ones were sitting with 1gb.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 4, 2006)

added another gig and only got 1068,lol not sure what the problem is


----------



## stevorob (Dec 4, 2006)

uh 

That's so wierd....


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 4, 2006)

ok i overclocked to 2.5ghz and got 1370,maybe that extra gig helped a bit? thats the first time sciencemark recognized my overclock also,weird...........


----------



## stevorob (Dec 4, 2006)

300 points, that's good.  More tweaking, and you should be in the 1500 range.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 4, 2006)

Athlon, what ever happened to my sig pic? I have been away and this thread has exploded over the last few days.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 4, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> ok i overclocked to 2.5ghz and got 1370,maybe that extra gig helped a bit? thats the first time sciencemark recognized my overclock also,weird...........



I noticed that you have a GeForce 6200 turbo cache, isn't that one of the vid cards that shares with your system memory? If so, that might be an issue. And are you shutting down ant extra processes in task manager and services.msc?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh and as a point of reference, @ 2.5 mine scores 1335 with 1GB ram @ 833MHz 4-4-4-12. So your score isn't actually lookin bad.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2006)

stevorob said:


> I think your score is low because of the 1gb of RAM.  Isn't sciencemark supposed to be a complete system test, rather than just CPU, and I guess a limiting factor is your 1gb of RAM.
> 
> I guess, idk lol



No the 1GB ram makes no difference.....if you look at the Sceincemark 2 tables Alec Starr is running 512MB ram for the test and is in the 1400's.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> ok i overclocked to 2.5ghz and got 1370,maybe that extra gig helped a bit? thats the first time sciencemark recognized my overclock also,weird...........



It IS mainly 2 things for Sceincemark.....CPU speed and Ram speed, RAM timings are a little less important, it's all about Bandwidth and Bandwidth does not rely on Ram quantity, run SisSandra memory bench and check your bandwidth, if you are near to 7000 then its fine, 6000 and below and there are some tweaks there that need doin.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2006)

Pepsi, IM me you current settings, multiplier/FSB/ram speed/CPU and chipset Volts etc etc and I'll get another 100Mhz out of her with ya!!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 4, 2006)

Wile E said:


> Oh and as a point of reference, @ 2.5 mine scores 1335 with 1GB ram @ 833MHz 4-4-4-12. So your score isn't actually lookin bad.


I goofed. My above mentioned test was at 2.4 and 800. At 2.5 and ram at 833 4-4-4-12 my score is 1385. I'm gonna try to run a test at 2.5 and 1000, just to see the difference. Well, if my ram will hold up to that anyway. lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 4, 2006)

*bah*

so im at 2.55v at 1.45 and things are running very smooth. my ram timings are at 3-3-3-8. from 2.5-3-3-6. im running 255x10. i want to push it further! ive got tons of power and i think my ram can handle it. i saw some of you guys loosed to 3-3-3-12. im gonna try this later today and see if it allows me to go beyond 2.55ghz. i can still crank out some more power to the ddr so...wish me luck!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 4, 2006)

Wile E said:


> I goofed. My above mentioned test was at 2.4 and 800. At 2.5 and ram at 833 4-4-4-12 my score is 1385. I'm gonna try to run a test at 2.5 and 1000, just to see the difference. Well, if my ram will hold up to that anyway. lol


Well, I got into Windows at 2.5GHz and 1000MHz, but Sciencemark failed. So, in the interest of science, I ran it at 2.5GHz and 500MHz 4-3-3-8 1T. Scores a 1297. 88 point difference with the only change being ram divider and latencies. I expected it to go down, but not by that much.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 4, 2006)

jc we are all using the same sig pic,you just copy mine and personalize it how you wish


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 4, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> jc we are all using the same sig pic,you just copy mine and personalize it how you wish




damn you ever sleep?! where you live anyway? btw, you get my message about the recent cpuz pic ????


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2006)

Easy Rhino said:


> so im at 2.55v at 1.45 and things are running very smooth. my ram timings are at 3-3-3-8. from 2.5-3-3-6. im running 255x10. i want to push it further! ive got tons of power and i think my ram can handle it. i saw some of you guys loosed to 3-3-3-12. im gonna try this later today and see if it allows me to go beyond 2.55ghz. i can still crank out some more power to the ddr so...wish me luck!



Try upping the volts, she will be good to 1.55V, she should be good for 2.7 Gig on that and it's perfectly safe, I had a 4200 x2 and got 2.9Gig on 1.55V but of course stock was that bit higher.  Just watch the temps as the volts really do pile on the heat, my rule of thumb is that if you can keep her below 40C at idel then you will not hit anywhere neer the 60C max threashold.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 4, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Try upping the volts, she will be good to 1.55V, she should be good for 2.7 Gig on that and it's perfectly safe, I had a 4200 x2 and got 2.9Gig on 1.55V but of course stock was that bit higher.  Just watch the temps as the volts really do pile on the heat, my rule of thumb is that if you can keep her below 40C at idel then you will not hit anywhere neer the 60C max threashold.



youve got that hyperx memory! i need that. i think it will allow me to overclock a lot further.


----------



## Judas (Dec 4, 2006)

not bad for 2770 ghz      ..still cant get it  to 3 ghz windows wont boot


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2006)

Easy Rhino said:


> youve got that hyperx memory! i need that. i think it will allow me to overclock a lot further.



I answered your question in your other thread!!  Look, forget about the memory at the moment, that should be your last concern when overclocking your CPU, just set the memory divider low so memory speed will not be an issue so you can clock away to your hearts content, once you hit your CPU max then you play with the memory divider to see what the best memory speed is coupled with your CPU, if you find then with the mem divider you are only getting say 190 (380) and to up the memory divider makes your memory run too fast and she will not boot, thats the time to buy faster memory and up the divider but until you have acheived your highest CPU overclock by using various CPU multipliers/FSB speeds you wont know that answer so DONT BE HASTY!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2006)

I need to start an AMD overclocking workshop!  Judas (and anyone else who is struggling to acheive what they think is their overclock objective), let me know by IM the following:

Max CPU multiplier
Current CPU multiplier setting
current overclock (therefore FSB)
current chipset voltage
current CPU voltage
current memory divider
memory divider options (1066, 800, 533, 400, 380, 333, 266, 133 yawn )
current HTT divider
Cooling
current CPU idle temp

I will then look at ways I think you may be able to make some gains, of course my responses will be somewhat generic as I do not know all your motherboard BIOS parameters but what I can say is that rarely have I not helped members to make at least some gains!

PS:  I can boot to windows at 3.4Gig on air but not Prime stable so I do not include it in my specs, I can only run stably All tests at a max of 3.25Gig but that will do!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 4, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> I answered your question in your other thread!!  Look, forget about the memory at the moment, that should be your last concern when overclocking your CPU, just set the memory divider low so memory speed will not be an issue so you can clock away to your hearts content, once you hit your CPU max then you play with the memory divider to see what the best memory speed is coupled with your CPU, if you find then with the mem divider you are only getting say 190 (380) and to up the memory divider makes your memory run too fast and she will not boot, thats the time to buy faster memory and up the divider but until you have acheived your highest CPU overclock by using various CPU multipliers/FSB speeds you wont know that answer so DONT BE HASTY!


I agree with Tatty_One here Rhino. To achieve my 2.84GHz overclock, I raised the memory divider from the stock of 5(800MHz in bios), to 8(533 in bios) and loosened all of my latencies as loose as I could get them(just to be on the safe side). At that setting, my ram was running at 710MHz, well below the rated 800MHz. Once I found my max stable overclock on the processor, I started to fiddle with the ram dividers and latencies. Got it from 710MHz 5-6-6-18 to 947MHz 5-5-5-15, but it was a struggle getting it there. My board has serious hot *and* cold boot issues above 250MHz bus speed.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that I had to set HT multiplier to 3x


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2006)

First thing for Judas would be to get rid of the 10x multiplier!  First rule of thumb, always try to acheive your max CPU overclock without dividing your CPU, if you can acheive higher dividing fine,  a few systems act more stably with a lower divider/higher FSB but the majority do not, simply because by placing a divider you are artificially restraining the process.  Quite often also (but not always) the higher FSB will generate more heat, it is not necessarily true that 2.8Gig will always be about the same temps with the same volts, quite often 10 x 280FSB will run hotter than 12 x 234 or 11 x 255.  And sometimes 2.8Gig on 12 x 234 will boot on less volts than 2.8Gig at 10 x 280, from my experience in any case with my old Bartons, Venice, Manchester 4200 x 2 and current San Diego.


----------



## amd64skater (Dec 4, 2006)

*i just got the new high score*


 i just bought an exotic cooling system for my cpu and i now have the highest science score lol with a newcastle beat that conroe cpu's lmfao


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 4, 2006)

i doubt that man...sounds like a glitch....9400 in SM2....lol...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 4, 2006)

thats score seems a little exotic.......lol when the cpu is only running at 2.4ghz? im not doubting you just saying it seems out of place


----------



## amd64skater (Dec 4, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> thats score seems a little exotic.......lol when the cpu is only running at 2.4ghz? im not doubting you just saying it seems out of place



no im not kidding thats the score i got


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 4, 2006)

C'mon does this seem right either???


ATIonion's SM2.0 Editing Services...need a higher score? Just ask the onion for help...lmao...


----------



## amd64skater (Dec 4, 2006)

ATIonion said:


> 1912.40 is my score not that insane number
> 
> C'mon does this seem right either???
> 
> ...


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2006)

I have been there before with sceincemark, I ran it about 3 months ago and the 1st run I got 27.....yep thats on ots own ....27, 2nd run I got 8288!  Wouldnt take that too seriously, a venice 3500 at 2.4Gig is much like a slug on a skateboard lol, faster.....just not THAT fast.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 4, 2006)

I think you might want to run that test again there have been many glitches like that in the past/present.  A 6k to 7k difference between the systems listed in system specs just insn't right.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 4, 2006)

And make sure you don't close out the benchmarks before they're done too... I did that a few times and my scores were 7k+

There is no way that score is right.  Gotta be a glitch.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 4, 2006)

big glitch i scored over 10k before then ran again and was normal


----------



## Judas (Dec 5, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> First thing for Judas would be to get rid of the 10x multiplier!  First rule of thumb, always try to acheive your max CPU overclock without dividing your CPU, if you can acheive higher dividing fine,  a few systems act more stably with a lower divider/higher FSB but the majority do not, simply because by placing a divider you are artificially restraining the process.  Quite often also (but not always) the higher FSB will generate more heat, it is not necessarily true that 2.8Gig will always be about the same temps with the same volts, quite often 10 x 280FSB will run hotter than 12 x 234 or 11 x 255.  And sometimes 2.8Gig on 12 x 234 will boot on less volts than 2.8Gig at 10 x 280, from my experience in any case with my old Bartons, Venice, Manchester 4200 x 2 and current San Diego.



Yes i know i was just playing around in the bios      though any help is welcome  i can get to 2.9 ghz but its a bit unstable and if i push any more it wont boot


----------



## Greek (Dec 5, 2006)

im still having problem with mine, i get rele crap sm2 scores, sometime i can stay stable at 2.74 then when i go to 2.8 science mark wont complete the test and it freezes, one of u gyes told me that its because i have 1 gig of ram and then another gig but 2 x512mb stick so they not running dual channel, it sucks doesn it?i would expect to go at least 2.8 GHZ on air with ma processor, ah wellwhat can u do? an no buying a conroe aint the answer lol.

peace out


----------



## Wile E (Dec 5, 2006)

Greek said:


> im still having problem with mine, i get rele crap sm2 scores, sometime i can stay stable at 2.74 then when i go to 2.8 science mark wont complete the test and it freezes, one of u gyes told me that its because i have 1 gig of ram and then another gig but 2 x512mb stick so they not running dual channel, it sucks doesn it?i would expect to go at least 2.8 GHZ on air with ma processor, ah wellwhat can u do? an no buying a conroe aint the answer lol.
> 
> peace out


How many volts are you feeding the cpu/ram/chipset?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 5, 2006)

Wile is probably right, for those speeds on a dual core you are probably going to need 1.575 volts on the cpu and 1.7V on the chipset.....sorry is it AM2?  was using those voltages thinking of 939.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 5, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Wile is probably right, for those speeds on a dual core you are probably going to need 1.575 volts on the cpu and 1.7V on the chipset.....sorry is it AM2?  was using those voltages thinking of 939.


No, he's 939. And, holy crap, do 939 X2's really need that much voltage to run at 2.8?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 5, 2006)

Wile E said:


> No, he's 939. And, holy crap, do 939 X2's really need that much voltage to run at 2.8?



i dont think they need quite that much power. im at 2.6ghz right now on my 3800+ and it requires 1.45v.  im scared to go any further!


----------



## Greek (Dec 5, 2006)

Wile E said:


> No, he's 939. And, holy crap, do 939 X2's really need that much voltage to run at 2.8?



i have mine at 2.65 and its very stable the voltage is 1.39, if i go to 2.75 the voltage has to be at around 1.425, but it obviously goes up to 1.46 but its standard is 1.425. i would like to reach 2.8GHZ and i no that peaople have done it on 939.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 5, 2006)

What's your ram voltage and timings? And chipset voltage?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 5, 2006)

It depends very much on the chip, the max I could get out of a venice 3200 on 1.55V was 2.7Gig, on my current Sandy I can get 3.1 gig on 1.425V   3.25Gig on 1.525V  , when I had my 4200 x2 Manchester at 1.55V I maxed at 2.75Gig so I changed me mobo, increased to 1.575V and got just short of 2.9Gig.

Manchesters/Windsors? are good upto a max of 1.6V, for those of you (and me) who like to be caucious, 1.55V is as safe as a Florida shanty town in a tornado, just google,  so for those who are running under that there is much more overclocking headroom, its all about temps, just make sure you are idleing under 40C and you will be OK.

Please bare in mind tho, that when you get near the chip max speed, a voltage increase will give you hardly any speed increase, for example, you may get 100Mhz going from say 1.475 to 1.525V but going from 1.525 to say 1.575 Volts (sam volt increase) may only yeild 20-30Mhz.....make sense?


----------



## Greek (Dec 5, 2006)

Wile E said:


> What's your ram voltage and timings? And chipset voltage?



ram timing are 3-5-5-10, at 333MHz but i cant go up to 400 because of my 2 512mb sticks and 1 one gig stick. ram voltage is 2.60


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 5, 2006)

hey everyone in this club go vote over on tiggers69 what chip do you got thread!!!! take it easy guys and dont be blowing up moms computer just to get high scores ill update the scores list later on tonight


----------



## Wile E (Dec 6, 2006)

Greek said:


> ram timing are 3-5-5-10, at 333MHz but i cant go up to 400 because of my 2 512mb sticks and 1 one gig stick. ram voltage is 2.60


Just for benchmarking, you may want to consider removing the 1GB stick, and pushing the clocks a little higher. Also, at the higher bus speeds, make sure you're feeding the chipset some extra voltage.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 6, 2006)

hello all loyal members of the club it is time to update scores so if you are online please submit your newest scores and i will promptly update the list CHEERS


----------



## Wile E (Dec 6, 2006)

*sigh* Still haven't gotten any further


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Dec 6, 2006)

CPU-z
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1.../finalcpuz.jpg

Nbench
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...benchfinal.jpg

Sciencemark
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...encemark-1.jpg

3Dmark06
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...inal3dmark.jpg


Thought I put mine up a while back, meh.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 6, 2006)

Eh, posted these a while back.  mine @ 2.8


1553.12 sciencemark
http://img.techpowerup.org/061201/1553.12.jpg

3102 n-bench
http://img.techpowerup.org/061201/3102.jpg

CPU-Z
http://img.techpowerup.org/061201/CPUZ@2.8.jpg


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 6, 2006)

hey pepsiman you cant join until December 28th,sorry club rules,keep your scores so u can post them


----------



## stevorob (Dec 6, 2006)

You should try to edit the first post stating the rules of the club.  If not, see if you can get a mod to add it.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 6, 2006)

I dont have 50 posts am I still in?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 6, 2006)

I think AthlonX2 is going to keep to his rules about the club.  I understand why, and I don't think he is going to give anyone any special treatment.  You've been a TPU member since May, so be a little more active in these posts, and he'll let ya in.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 6, 2006)

It dont bother me too much any way lol.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 6, 2006)

the posts thing dont really matter i just dont want fly by posters giving me there scores and moving on and not coming back so i just want you to be a member of tpu for 30 days


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 6, 2006)

Thats good for me ill see if I can get a higher clock now that I finnaly got some good tubing for my watercooling setup.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 6, 2006)

go for it dude see if you can get on top of the list


----------



## stevorob (Dec 6, 2006)

Heh, just upped some voltages, got 2.8 stable with ram @ 934mhz 

Too bad nbench still saw 2.7 ????  Oh well, only 3093 on that run... wonder when 2.8 will show there?

Anyways, new SM score... 1605.60.  Also including some CPU-Z screenies.

http://img.techpowerup.org/061206/1605.jpg


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 6, 2006)

i think that puts you on top of the sciencemark list


----------



## stevorob (Dec 6, 2006)

Heh, gotta love that ram speed...  I wasn't expecting a score quite so high


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 6, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:
			
		

> the posts thing dont really matter i just dont want fly by posters giving me there scores and moving on and not coming back so i just want you to be a member of tpu for 30 days




OK, I see you dont need the 50 posts to stay in club,so here are my new scores


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 6, 2006)

Despite my CPU running at 3.2Gig +, I cannot really compete with Sceincemark scores against AM2 systems with DDR2 memory and cannot compete against dual core processors on the 2006 benches (unless you wanna include the complete score!  ) but its nice to see that I am still top of the NBench pile tho!  Obviously thats a raw speed bench that aint intersted in 2 cores or memory speed.....that ones my fave!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 6, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Heh, just upped some voltages, got 2.8 stable with ram @ 934mhz
> 
> Too bad nbench still saw 2.7 ????  Oh well, only 3093 on that run... wonder when 2.8 will show there?
> 
> Anyways, new SM score... 1605.60.  Also including some CPU-Z screenies.


Man, those are excellent latencies for that ram speed. I take it you took them to 2.3V? At the same cpu and divider I have to run 5-5-5-15-20


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 6, 2006)

Oily, what temps your CPU running at?  you could bang that voltage up to 1.5 and get 2.6Gig without breaking into a sweat there.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 6, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Oily, what temps your CPU running at?  you could bang that voltage up to 1.5 and get 2.6Gig without breaking into a sweat there.



I WISH !! my board is crap ,cant change volts on CPU or RAM.

So SANTA I want a new board for Xmas.


My temps are 31C idle and 38C load.
Oh and i have AC 64 pro cooler added last week.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 6, 2006)

A quick question on my temps,

Idle = 31C
Load= 38C

Do these seem right?, I use Everest to moniter temps.
I thought with new AC Freezer 64 pro my idle would be lower.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 6, 2006)

oily_17 said:


> A quick question on my temps,
> 
> Idle = 31C
> Load= 38C
> ...



yes they seem about right, add another 80mm cheap fan to your freezer pro, put it on the opposite side to the stock one so its sucking, between the 2 they then get the hot air out much quicker and the hot air is sucked directly into your case extractor fan (if you have one), thats what I do, it will lower your CPU temps by 5+ degrees and your ambients by the same or more....a great mod for £4!!! you can just put a couple of screws thru the fan screw holes and they will slide between the fins and sit firmly and snug  

ohhh by the way, I have a spare socket 939 Asrock Dual SATA2 AGP and PCI-E with a professionally modded Voltmod....good to CPU Vcore @ 1.55V and it is pretty fast.....going cheap!!  That WILL get you to about 2.7Gig, I had a Venice 3200 and it did me!


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 6, 2006)

Cheers for the tip on the fan setup, will try it later on tonight.

Also will think about board and if interested will PM you.
Thanks again


----------



## Judas (Dec 6, 2006)

oily_17 said:


> A quick question on my temps,
> 
> Idle = 31C
> Load= 38C
> ...



Thats weird i have the same cooler my temps are a bit lower. good tip though Tatty ill have to try that too


----------



## stevorob (Dec 6, 2006)

Wile E said:


> Man, those are excellent latencies for that ram speed. I take it you took them to 2.3V? At the same cpu and divider I have to run 5-5-5-15-20



Yeah, pushed 2.3 through them.  Ran memtest for a while on them @ those speeds, and no errors, so I was happy.

My board will let me push up to 2.5 to them, so if I want even higher scores, I might just push another .1v through them.  My ramsinks are nice and cool.  I was zapping them with my IR thermometer, and they were sitting around 30C.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Dec 6, 2006)

I just sent you my scores.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 6, 2006)

Judas said:


> Thats weird i have the same cooler my temps are a bit lower. good tip though Tatty ill have to try that too



Thief!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 6, 2006)

where? did you pm them to me? i dont see tyhem


----------



## blacktruckryder (Dec 6, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> where? did you pm them to me? i dont see tyhem



No i e-mailed them. Was i supposed to PM them?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 6, 2006)

its easier to just post the scores on here but u can do whatever it dont matter


----------



## Judas (Dec 6, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Thief!



DO WOT ....


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Dec 7, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> hey pepsiman you cant join until December 28th,sorry club rules,keep your scores so u can post them






Oh yea right, I even knew that  lol


----------



## hbkl (Dec 7, 2006)

there is my   score on the 3dmark   i will publicate the  other programs score  late oki


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Yeah, pushed 2.3 through them.  Ran memtest for a while on them @ those speeds, and no errors, so I was happy.
> 
> My board will let me push up to 2.5 to them, so if I want even higher scores, I might just push another .1v through them.  My ramsinks are nice and cool.  I was zapping them with my IR thermometer, and they were sitting around 30C.


I've read more than one review on the G.Skill kits where they pushed 2.4 thru them without problem, but those aren't long term reviews, so I can't comment on reliability. Do you have the sticks with the black heatspreaders, or the teal-ish color ones? People have been getting almost 1100 out of the black ones with 2.4. I've been trying to get the money together for those or the Super Talent DDR2 800.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 7, 2006)

So, when I put my AMD Athlon X2 3800+ 939 in my system, with new mobo, more memory and PCIe graphics card, am I able to join this club? ::blink:: or is this just for AM2's?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2006)

You can join now. The only requirements are an overclocked AMD and being a member of the forums for 30 Days.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 7, 2006)

I've got the G-Skill set with the green heatspreaders.

They are a 2.0v 5-5-5-15 set.  They seem completely stable at what I'm running right now, and I don't think reliability will be an issue with the temps they're running at... they stay cool, so I'm not really worried.  If they burn up, I'll have the money to replace them.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2006)

stevorob said:


> I've got the G-Skill set with the green heatspreaders.
> 
> They are a 2.0v 5-5-5-15 set.  They seem completely stable at what I'm running right now, and I don't think reliability will be an issue with the temps they're running at... they stay cool, so I'm not really worried.  If they burn up, I'll have the money to replace them.


Aren't they lifetime warrantied anyway? Who says they have to know you over-volted them?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 7, 2006)

I believe so.

Also got the one year newegg replacement service.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 7, 2006)

well I havent overclocked this puppy yet. For some reason, Im not too sure I know how on this mobo


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2006)

Try searching around in the forums for some tips. Also google your mobo and overclock. Someone has probably already done a review with overclocking on your board.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2006)

WarEagleAU said:


> well I havent overclocked this puppy yet. For some reason, Im not too sure I know how on this mobo



is that an OEM board like emachines or gateway?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2006)

ok just wanting to know if the scores i have posted for everyone are the correct scores? if not post some results and i will post them tonite before 3am EST


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2006)

No new scores, but I'm posting a CPUz screen, so you can add one of those nifty links on my name on the results page.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 7, 2006)

Grr, overclocked to 2.75GHZ and my SCmark went DOWN. Aparantly I need to do some more tweaking.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2006)

Sounds like something's out of voltage.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2006)

im thinking of implementing a new system what you guys think?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2006)

Maybe just pm us the ranks, so we can add them to our sig pics. I kinda like having our own custom sigs, but I also like the ranking idea.

EDIT: What will the rank be based on?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2006)

thinking of doing more like a "bar system" for what everyone achieves say if someone breaks 1000 on sciencemark they get a bar u know what i mean? but i would need help designing them and i would need quite a few at least 4 for sciencemark and 4 for 3dmark and 4 for nbench,



EDIT:  kinda like that amd over 3ghz bar


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Dec 7, 2006)

Yea how are you going to do the ranks? Total score of the 3 benchmarks? Other in mind?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2006)

updates my last post


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2006)

Since we're an overclockering club, what about % of overclock?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2006)

bar sytem based on percent overclocked? say you get a bar for every 20% you are overclocked?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2006)

Methinks I like it


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2006)

Now, bars like a cell phone signal(stylized of course)? Or did you have something else in mind?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2006)

feel free to use these as templates and style them and send me the pics through pm or email


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2006)

I'll try to do something with them tomorrow, see what I can come up with. I have a few ideas.

EDIT: Or maybe a thermometer? lol I'll fool around and see if I come up with something.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2006)

if i knew anything about photoshop i would do more,but im more of a ms paint kinda guy lol


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 7, 2006)

Here are my new scores;


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 7, 2006)

Wile E said:
			
		

> EDIT: Or maybe a thermometer? lol I'll fool around and see if I come up with something.



I like that idea,from cold blue too red hot.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 7, 2006)

*Wooooo doggies!!!!*

from 2.0ghz to 2.4ghz on all stock voltages! im screwing around with this setup and just figured out that i can go up to 2.4 on stock. very very nice!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2006)

That's about where mine topped out on stock volts


----------



## MrSeanKon (Dec 7, 2006)

An old screen capture of my San Diego 3700+ (SuperPi 32M stable) *is here*
The actual Vcore is around 1.5 Volts.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2006)

Bah I can do 2.925 Gig on stock   I can even run stock speeds at well under stock voltages.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 7, 2006)

Wile E said:


> That's about where mine topped out on stock volts



ahh, you have an am2 processor! see that is cheating!. just kidding. 

see all this time i was adding power to these components for no reason. i think im actually going to stay at 2.4 since i can keep it all stock. thats a pretty nice overclock with not adding power if you ask me.


----------



## Judas (Dec 7, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> feel free to use these as templates and style them and send me the pics through pm or email



What are we talking about  FSB overclock or CPU overclock ?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2006)

CPU OVERCLOCK


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2006)

Can only be CPU...FSB would be a false reading, although...there is a thought....my FSB goes upto 450Mhz, I could just drop the multiplier and maybe win that one!!!

Why go up in 20%? can we not have 10%, some poor soul could work for weeks and tweak a 18% further increase and it not get recognised lol.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 7, 2006)

I agree... I might be hitting 30% on my proccy... most likely though its hovering around 26-28


----------



## cdawall (Dec 7, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Bah I can do 2.925 Gig on stock   I can even run stock speeds at well under stock voltages.



adn i can do 2ghz on well below stock as well it ran stock 2ghz @ 1.38v stock was 1.5v so there you go i also got 2.48ghz on 1.55v (my boards max) if i had more volts .1 or .2 i could do 2.7ghz i had a great cpu and the board was the most stable system i have ever used 

and may i mention my ENTIRE system cost less than $100 ram mobo vid card cpu it was pretty nice for almost nothing and now for the grand total of $35 i am getting an new mobo and cpu thru RMA

as for the stripe thing if you dont get over 20% oc its sad im on a stock cooler and i got 24% on mine and its s754 for gods sake also its a heat monster 130nm :shadedshu intel has 65nm out already im old news to everyopne right now


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2006)

cdawall said:


> adn i can do 2ghz on well below stock as well it ran stock 2ghz @ 1.38v stock was 1.5v so there you go i also got 2.48ghz on 1.55v (my boards max) if i had more volts .1 or .2 i could do 2.7ghz i had a great cpu and the board was the most stable system i have ever used
> 
> and may i mention my ENTIRE system cost less than $100 ram mobo vid card cpu it was pretty nice for almost nothing and now for the grand total of $35 i am getting an new mobo and cpu thru RMA




Nice! I changed.....sold....changed components on mine and I actually ended up with a cheap system but i cannot match yours for price!  I sort of buy a component at a special offer price, run it for 3 months then sell it for more than I paid, I managed to get 4 Athlon 4000+ Sandys for £200 2 months ago off Flea Bay, kept one myself sold the other 3 and my then 4200 x2 for £410!!! that profit bought me my Mobo, Ram and 7900GTO.but the really good thing about a sandy is that it stocks at 1.35V which gives lots of headroom and at the stock speed of 2.4Gig I can run her at at 1.3V!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 7, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice! I changed.....sold....changed components on mine and I actually ended up with a cheap system but i cannot match yours for price!  I sort of buy a component at a special offer price, run it for 3 months then sell it for more than I paid, I managed to get 4 Athlon 4000+ Sandys for £200 2 months ago off Flea Bay, kept one myself sold the other 3 and my then 4200 x2 for £410!!! that profit bought me my Mobo, Ram and 7900GTO.but the really good thing about a sandy is that it stocks at 1.35V which gives lots of headroom and at the stock speed of 2.4Gig I can run her at at 1.3V!



cool but i honestly dont think anything will ever top what you could do to those s754 newcastle chips they are hard to wreck oin anyway imaginable plus they oc pretty well even on stock cooling i honestly dont this any other s754 chip or even s939 could oc as well as those did


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2006)

since you brought up the topic of voltage i attempted to run my x2 3800+ at lower volts stocks speeds,i managed to get it to run stock 2ghz at 1.25v...interesting


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> since you brought up the topic of voltage i attempted to run my x2 3800+ at lower volts stocks speeds,i managed to get it to run stock 2ghz at 1.25v...interesting



Very....hows about this for 1.35V........3.268Gig!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2006)

maybe i should trade out my X2 for a single core......


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2006)

ok has anyone come up with anything for the bar? do we want to use them? we can go every 15% im afraid if we go to low people will to many bars on there sig pics and it could get out of hand,lol...........


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 8, 2006)

Sounds Ok to me, lets just look at the math, lets say a 4200 x2 owner gets 2.8Gig thats a 600Mhz overclock, 10% would be 220, 15% would be 330 so he would only get one bar?...not so sure that would really work all that well TBH.

Why not just have a bar for every full 100Mhz over stock, no-ones gonna have more than 8 or 9 and that way there is no bias toward stock speeds....pure overclock.  If you thought 8 or 9 was too much make it 150 over stock.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 8, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Sounds Ok to me, lets just look at the math, lets say a 4200 x2 owner gets 2.8Gig thats a 600Mhz overclock, 10% would be 220, 15% would be 330 so he would only get one bar?...not so sure that would really work all that well TBH.
> 
> Why not just have a bar for every full 100Mhz over stock, no-ones gonna have more than 8 or 9 and that way there is no bias toward stock speeds....pure overclock.  If you thought 8 or 9 was too much make it 150 over stock.



thats a great idea it means that i get 4 bars instead of just 1 yeah!!


----------



## Judas (Dec 8, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Sounds Ok to me, lets just look at the math, lets say a 4200 x2 owner gets 2.8Gig thats a 600Mhz overclock, 10% would be 220, 15% would be 330 so he would only get one bar?...not so sure that would really work all that well TBH.
> 
> Why not just have a bar for every full 100Mhz over stock, no-ones gonna have more than 8 or 9 and that way there is no bias toward stock speeds....pure overclock.  If you thought 8 or 9 was too much make it 150 over stock.



Ill second that..sounds like a good solution to me


----------



## stevorob (Dec 8, 2006)

A bar for every 100mhz sounds good to me... I'll only top at 6 though


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2006)

what shall these bars look like?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 8, 2006)

Instead of a bar/bars, what about an analog gauge. That way it's always the same size, and we,as a group, can pick however many lines we want, then just use a needle to point at whatever our overclocks are.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 8, 2006)

*welp*

i think i found the perfect speed for my rig. im going to stay at 2.4 ghz. my pc actually performs betters at stock voltages at 2.4 than higher volts at 2.65 and my scores are very similiar since i have to time the ram down so much to get above 2.4. also, since ive been playing oblivion at 2.4 i get a massive performance increase. very very noticable when running at the highest resolution with all the settings put to max. which is nice because the game runs very smooth at 1400x900 with everyone on now!!! . i guess i could go higher but whats the point! 400mhz increase with no effort and no heat increase is the perfect OC in my mind.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 8, 2006)

Easy Rhino said:


> i think i found the perfect speed for my rig. im going to stay at 2.4 ghz. my pc actually performs betters at stock voltages at 2.4 than higher volts at 2.65 and my scores are very similiar since i have to time the ram down so much to get above 2.4. also, since ive been playing oblivion at 2.4 i get a massive performance increase. very very noticable when running at the highest resolution with all the settings put to max. which is nice because the game runs very smooth at 1400x900 with everyone on now!!! . i guess i could go higher but whats the point! 400mhz increase with no effort and no heat increase is the perfect OC in my mind.



Sounds good to me!! At the end of the day overclocking will always be a balancing act and you seem to have a good balance there.


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 8, 2006)

Im rock solid now 300x9 at stock voltages.  I made the mistake of buying one of the 65w Winsdors, blessing that even with stock cooling at my overclocked speed, its idling in the mid 30s, topping out at 51 under load.  Its been a pain to find a stable speed, and overvolting has done nothing to help the overclock.  With C1E released earlier this week, maybe when they hit the market Ill take a look though it would seem the game of overclocking is going to change a bit (look at stock speeds on the C1E, they are no longer appearing to be even numbers ... 4000+ is 2.1GHz, 4400+ is 2.3, 4800+ is 2.5, 5000 is 2.6) but Im sure its going to be a month or two before we even see them.  Oh well, maybe Ill make it my birthday present to my PC.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 8, 2006)

Prices on the new brisbane proccys look good as well... nowhere near as expensive as the c2d.

I will most likely be purchasing one of these when they are released.  Yay for late Xmas to myself


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Dec 8, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Prices on the new brisbane proccys look good as well... nowhere near as expensive as the c2d.
> 
> I will most likely be purchasing one of these when they are released.  Yay for late Xmas to myself



Me too I think


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 8, 2006)

Pepsiaddict said:


> Me too I think



What kind of perforamnce we talking here by the way? is this the new AM2+ or whatever they are calling it?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't think it's AM2+ yet.

Hopefully we'll see some nasty overclocking potential with these.  I'd also love if they were actually on par with the c2d's performance.


----------



## pt (Dec 8, 2006)

Pepsiaddict said:


> Me too I think



me three 
but if i get a job, i will go buy a fx-70+board+more ram


----------



## stevorob (Dec 8, 2006)

Wait for AMD to do quad core on the 65nm process


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 8, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Wait for AMD to do quad core on the 65nm process



But TBH 4 cores aint gonna run any faster than 2 and there isnt much around app wise that REALLY uses the benefits of 2 all that much still so 4 IMO is a waste of time at the moment.  It's one thing that really hacks me off....how long we had dual core now? a year...18 months and still too few games and apps that really use the potential.  yep its nice to be able to multitask smoothly and all that but we want dual/quad core physics enhanced games!!!!


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Dec 8, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> But TBH 4 cores aint gonna run any faster than 2 and there isnt much around app wise that REALLY uses the benefits of 2 all that much still so 4 IMO is a waste of time at the moment.  It's one thing that really hacks me off....how long we had dual core now? a year...18 months and still too few games and apps that really use the potential.  yep its nice to be able to multitask smoothly and all that but we want dual/quad core physics enhanced games!!!!



Amen to that


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2006)

.........is it time for a petition?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 8, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> .........is it time for a petition?



Damn right! Just imagine a world with (lets not be greedy here) a dual core 40nm processor stocked at 3Gig capable of an overclock to 5 Gig, coupled with DDR3 Ram thats capable of1600mhz, one core to run the game, the other to just do the physics calculations, the GPU to make it all look pretty at 300FPS for the most intensive gameplay, well in all honesty we might be there in 3 years....ohhhh and all for $100!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 8, 2006)

shit sorry....I just woke up


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 8, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn right! Just imagine a world with (lets not be greedy here) a dual core 40nm processor stocked at 3Gig capable of an overclock to 5 Gig, coupled with DDR3 Ram thats capable of1600mhz, one core to run the game, the other to just do the physics calculations, the GPU to make it all look pretty at 300FPS for the most intensive gameplay, well in all honesty we might be there in 3 years....ohhhh and all for $100!!!



hell id pay 2000 for that if it meant not spending a dime on my pc for a few years


----------



## pt (Dec 8, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> But TBH 4 cores aint gonna run any faster than 2 and there isnt much around app wise that REALLY uses the benefits of 2 all that much still so 4 IMO is a waste of time at the moment.  It's one thing that really hacks me off....how long we had dual core now? a year...18 months and still too few games and apps that really use the potential.  yep its nice to be able to multitask smoothly and all that but we want dual/quad core physics enhanced games!!!!



this has been good times for cad, gfx work ppl


----------



## Greek (Dec 9, 2006)

does any1 no if sm2 will work on gay vista?


----------



## Greek (Dec 9, 2006)

*new sm2*

its not great but beta than ma previous ones, did it with one gig of ram (2x512MB) on 333MHZ , surprised why when i gt more ram i get less, ah well, oh and sm2 does work on vista.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah, it will be nice when games and apps start to fully utilize the dual/quad core technologies.

It'll be there in a few years... but all we can do is wait


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

what if i dont want to wait...............


----------



## Greek (Dec 9, 2006)

sue them lol


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 9, 2006)

I am pulling off 2.808GHZ on a socket754 3400+ ... stock is 2.2ghz ....


I have a thread with screanies already so not going to here ..heres the screanies
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=21542


srry for derailment plz forgive


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

very nice score........also does anyone want to volunteer to be an assistant to post scores when im not online? PM me


----------



## stevorob (Dec 9, 2006)

I might could help out here and there.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

ill make a decision by saturday night..anyone that interested let me know


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 9, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> what if i dont want to wait...............



Buy a fast single core!!


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 10, 2006)

stevorob said:


> I don't think it's AM2+ yet.
> 
> Hopefully we'll see some nasty overclocking potential with these.  I'd also love if they were actually on par with the c2d's performance.



They will still be behind c2d's performance due to the Core archietecture, but I would expect to see some wicked clock speeds from these chips.  Though the multiplier situation has me a little concerned that Im going to have to get a 5000 to have my Crosshair's multiplier work right (100 MHz increments = half multipliers from everything I can see)


----------



## JC316 (Dec 10, 2006)

Tatty, what voltage are you running to get 3.25GHZ?


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 10, 2006)

Once I get the new cooler in, Im going to give it 400x8 a try again at 1.55-1.6v, but I dont dare try it with the stock cooler (BTW, never buy a retail 65w Windsor, the cooler STINKS - no copper, nothing) ... I can get 400x7 now at stock voltages but its ugly, and crashed just after I logged into Vista.  I dont dare push past 1.45v with this crappy cooler, but Ive got a Typhoon and an AeroTech ExtremEngine 3T coming, so that ought to fix things.  Though Im thinking the fan on the Typhoon's fan might need a little something different (maybe an AeroCool turbine) but we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 10, 2006)

good luck


----------



## Wile E (Dec 10, 2006)

RickDStik said:


> Once I get the new cooler in, Im going to give it 400x8 a try again at 1.55-1.6v, but I dont dare try it with the stock cooler (BTW, never buy a retail 65w Windsor, the cooler STINKS - no copper, nothing) ... I can get 400x7 now at stock voltages but its ugly, and crashed just after I logged into Vista.  I dont dare push past 1.45v with this crappy cooler, but Ive got a Typhoon and an AeroTech ExtremEngine 3T coming, so that ought to fix things.  Though Im thinking the fan on the Typhoon's fan might need a little something different (maybe an AeroCool turbine) but we'll just have to wait and see.


My normal AM2 X2 just came with one of those crappy alum heatsinks, too. Could only safely push a little over 2.3 with it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 10, 2006)

my 939 x2 came with a foxconn heatsink...im maxed out and my temps still dont go over 35 idle


----------



## stevorob (Dec 10, 2006)

My 4200 also had one of those crappy aluminum heatsinks that was good to 2.55 @ under 50C load.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 10, 2006)

JC316 said:


> Tatty, what voltage are you running to get 3.25GHZ?



Well I am in Tiggers overclock club as well with 3.268Mhz, TBH I have not even tried beyond that and that was at 1.6V but I can get 3.25Gig surprisingly at 1.55V, seems just for that little hike I have to load the volts on so that tells me I am near to maxing out, I can acheive 3.2Gig all day on 1.525V.

I run her everyday on 3.1Gig (as that gives me the best memory/speed combination and I used that for the SM2 score) and amazingly I can do that on 1.4V with idle temps in the mid twenties


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 10, 2006)

3DM06 >>1157 >>>   http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=590490

SM2>>>  1457.99






N-Bench >>> 3273






All tests done @ 3GHZ on AIR


----------



## Greek (Dec 10, 2006)

nice scores, but fot he nbench we re not counting the overall score,just the cpu score!! just thought i'd let u no

so nbench is 3273 

3dmark 06 is 1157


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. I did the edit


----------



## Greek (Dec 10, 2006)

DRDNA said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I did the edit



no worries


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 10, 2006)

Yay so I am still top dawg in the NBench, its about all I will be top in so gotta enjoy it whilst I can!  :


----------



## Judas (Dec 10, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Yay so I am still top dawg in the NBench, its about all I will be top in so gotta enjoy it whilst I can!  :



...................


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 10, 2006)

Is that all ya got????


----------



## JC316 (Dec 11, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Well I am in Tiggers overclock club as well with 3.268Mhz, TBH I have not even tried beyond that and that was at 1.6V but I can get 3.25Gig surprisingly at 1.55V, seems just for that little hike I have to load the volts on so that tells me I am near to maxing out, I can acheive 3.2Gig all day on 1.525V.
> 
> I run her everyday on 3.1Gig (as that gives me the best memory/speed combination and I used that for the SM2 score) and amazingly I can do that on 1.4V with idle temps in the mid twenties



The Sandy must be more efficient than the Venice. I can only get 2750 out of 1.55V


----------



## Greek (Dec 11, 2006)

i think u guys have to voltage up too high, ive set mine up to 1.3875 and i get 2.65 , so for another 100MHz u ned to boost it up to 1.55V, thats too much, lol i get 2.75 on 1.425, but thats jus me  lol


----------



## JC316 (Dec 11, 2006)

Greek said:


> i think u guys have to voltage up too high, ive set mine up to 1.3875 and i get 2.65 , so for another 100MHz u ned to boost it up to 1.55V, thats too much, lol i get 2.75 on 1.425, but thats jus me  lol



You are a dualie, me and Tatty are singles.


----------



## Greek (Dec 11, 2006)

yher and that lol of course. u still get beta s2 scores than me though lol.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 11, 2006)

JC316 said:


> The Sandy must be more efficient than the Venice. I can only get 2750 out of 1.55V



It is, you gotta also remember that unlike the venice, stock volts for the Sandy depending on stepping is 1.35-1.40 which makes quite a difference, I think my old Venice 3200 stocked at 1.45V.  Thing is it really does run cool and smoothe upto 3.2Gig, after that you really have to hit it with Volts but TBH thats to be expected at those speeds.

All in all, for those that predominatly game and therefore at this time are not overly bothered about dual core its a damn fast and cheap chip.  I actually had a 4200 x2 @2.8Gig, sold it for more than I paid for it and got this and with the change bought a new sound card and PSU.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 11, 2006)

Greek said:


> i think u guys have to voltage up too high, ive set mine up to 1.3875 and i get 2.65 , so for another 100MHz u ned to boost it up to 1.55V, thats too much, lol i get 2.75 on 1.425, but thats jus me  lol



I get 3 Gig on 1.4V


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 11, 2006)

Had to push some higher volts ... but Im now stable at 2.8 (400x7) ... testing to come soon.


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 11, 2006)

I think 1120 MHz was just too much for the Memory (DDR2-9000 ... WOW) .. was still ugly unstable.  Turned the FSB down, multi up, managed 2.805 GHz, but I'm pretty sure this chip is near maxed out.  45C idle on stock cooler.  Will try to run through the battery of tests (3dMark2k6, SM2, maybe even nBench again)


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 11, 2006)

SM2 running ... yeeeouch
68C loaded ... anyone got some marshmellows?

SM2 failed, system STOP error.


----------



## Greek (Dec 11, 2006)

oopps cudnt handle it, man that volateg and that temp on desktop is hughe


----------



## Greek (Dec 11, 2006)

ma new sm2 score


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 11, 2006)

Yep Im done with this project until I get some better cooling in here ... its rock stable at 300x9 which is fine for now.  No need to have an x86 (y00t00b) moment with my new toy, though it would give me a reason go ahead and get that Brisbane or Santa Ana


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 11, 2006)

RickDStik said:


> Yep Im done with this project until I get some better cooling in here ... its rock stable at 300x9 which is fine for now.  No need to have an x86 (y00t00b) moment with my new toy, though it would give me a reason go ahead and get that Brisbane or Santa Ana



If you want a quick interim solution just stick another 80mm fan on your heatsink, in your specs it says you have stock cooling so I am guessing you have a top mounted fan on it and that is probably sucking, some blow tho, if it sucks, stick an 80mm on an accessible side, a couple of screws thru the fan screwholes into the fins should hold it snug, just make sure that if stock fan blows extra must suck and vice versa, sounds simple I know but that could easily do you 5C at idles and upto 8C at load, a cheap interim and simple solution until better cooling arrives.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 11, 2006)

RickDStik said:


> Yep Im done with this project until I get some better cooling in here ... its rock stable at 300x9 which is fine for now.  No need to have an x86 (y00t00b) moment with my new toy, though it would give me a reason go ahead and get that Brisbane or Santa Ana



I am in the same boat as you ATM, after Christmas, once I finally GET my Arctic freezer, then I will really start OCing.


----------



## RickDStik (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah Im running stock, but took advantage of the Artic Freezer being on sale today  at the egg


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 11, 2006)

everyone take a look at the scores page please and let me know if i need to update them,if i do pm me or post your new scores and i will update tonite


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 14, 2006)

so whats up guys? any new scores lately? and do you guys think we should add anymore benchmarks to the database?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 14, 2006)

Nothing new lately, been busy with final exams and stuff...

Maybe post up some SuperPI runs?  I think I'm hovering on a 31.change


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 14, 2006)

added super pi to the test,everyone have at it let see who has the lowest times!!!


----------



## JC316 (Dec 14, 2006)

35.657


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 14, 2006)

for which one 1 million or 32 million? screenies dudes!!!!


----------



## blacktruckryder (Dec 14, 2006)

Heres mine for 1 million.    Is that good or bad?


----------



## JC316 (Dec 14, 2006)

oops sorry 1M.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 14, 2006)

im working on a stable 2.6  

after about 10 minutes prime95 errors so im guessing i  need to add more power which is fine. ive got plenty of that! 

but it wont matter as ill be buying the 4800+ toledo after christmas and crank that badboy past 3.0 ghz


----------



## pt (Dec 14, 2006)

go see the xs thread about coolaler and opb and you will see how they broke the 9s wall  

bunch of cheaters....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 14, 2006)

pt said:


> go see the xs thread about coolaler and opb and you will see how they broke the 9s wall
> 
> bunch of cheaters....



huh?


----------



## pt (Dec 14, 2006)

Easy Rhino said:


> huh?



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126560&page=13


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 14, 2006)

pt said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126560&page=13




im confused. what does cheating the OC score have to do with what we are talking about??


----------



## Judas (Dec 14, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> so whats up guys? any new scores lately? and do you guys think we should add anymore benchmarks to the database?



You need to check your MSN mail more.. i have sent you my newer scores


----------



## stevorob (Dec 14, 2006)

http://img.techpowerup.org/061214/PI29.jpg

sub 30 pi run @ 2.83


----------



## Greek (Dec 14, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> so whats up guys? any new scores lately? and do you guys think we should add anymore benchmarks to the database?



yher if u checked ur PM' u'dd see ive sent u a link to ma new scores 

still havent decided to give that jon to some1 else?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 14, 2006)

PLEASE DO NOT EMAIL ANYTHING TO MY HOTMAIL OR YAHOO ACCOUNT I DO NOT CHECK THOSE ACCOUNTS ANYMORE SINCE I HAVE MY NEW GMAIL ACCOUNT IF YOU WANT TO SEND ME SCORES PLEASE EITHER PM ME OR SEND THEM TO MY GMAIL WHI


----------



## stevorob (Dec 14, 2006)

1605 SM score from a few weeks ago.  Haven't tried to run it again.

http://img.techpowerup.org/061206/1605.jpg


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 14, 2006)

im going to update the page today at 7pm ohio time,i will be converting everything over to my first post on this thread.taking care of that website has become a hassle and i have more time to keep scores updated if i just update my first post..so if your scores are not the most up to date ones please pm me or get on skype(AthlonX2) or send me a line at my gmail


----------



## Greek (Dec 14, 2006)

thought you was giving the job to someone else.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 14, 2006)

I contest Onions 2005 CPU score!  there aint no way a Venice 3200 running at those speeds is gonna get near my 4000+ running at more than 3.2Gig.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 14, 2006)

I got 28 seconds at 3.0Gig, its obviously no bias towards dual core!  get this one on the list! gonna crank her up to 3.25 and see what she can do.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 14, 2006)

you have every right to contest that onion gave me the whole 3dmark score not just the CPU like we need...looks like i have to take that one down:shadedshu


----------



## pt (Dec 14, 2006)

Easy Rhino said:


> im confused. what does cheating the OC score have to do with what we are talking about??



just informing the folks how to cheat


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 14, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> you have every right to contest that onion gave me the whole 3dmark score not just the CPU like we need...looks like i have to take that one down:shadedshu




Thanks, it was just makin me feel kind of inadequate    Ok I got a SuperPI score of 24 @ 3.268Gig, if you are going to use them let me know cause it saves the file so I have it for evidence.

I think we should because it makes the whole group of tests less biased:
2006 - Dual core preference
SM2  - DDR2 (so AM2) preference
NB    - No preference
Super PI - No preference

= 2 + 2....cant be fairer than that!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 14, 2006)

pt said:


> just informing the folks how to cheat



We are gentlemen of the utmost discretion in this club of course.


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 14, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> you have every right to contest that onion gave me the whole 3dmark score not just the CPU like we need...looks like i have to take that one down:shadedshu






woooops....i did do that...my bad....lol.

i havent really even looked at the list to see that it was like the 2nd highest in that mark..

i'll post when its done running...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 14, 2006)

cool beans onion man


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 14, 2006)

LOL...thats funny tho...i'm sure most of you were like..wtf is wrong with my system...he out scored me???? 

sorry bout that i didn't read what was exactly needed for results...








hey look--no links or folders for "SheMales"


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 14, 2006)

my first post now has all the scores........let me know if they need updated


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 14, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> my first post now has all the scores........let me know if they need updated



I like that ... much better


----------



## stevorob (Dec 14, 2006)

How about some superpi 1m scores?  mine is posted on the last page.

And it does look better with everything on the first page.

Maybe some sort of high -> low order on the scores?  So we can see who has the top


----------



## pt (Dec 14, 2006)

tomorrow i will post all of mine  
when i reach the 3ghz....


----------



## stevorob (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm still gonna try to hit another high SM score @ 2.83ghz... 1650 here I come


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 14, 2006)

thats how i ordered it silly ...i added super pi


----------



## JC316 (Dec 14, 2006)

Here is my N bench score.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 14, 2006)

anyone know of anymore cpu performace benchmarks we can add to the database?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 14, 2006)

muhahaha, new sm score

1614.95
http://img.techpowerup.org/061214/1614.jpg


----------



## JC316 (Dec 14, 2006)

The Sisandra CPU benchmarks are nice


----------



## stevorob (Dec 14, 2006)

What sandra benchies should we run?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2006)

first we have to make sure everyone is running the same copy of sandra


----------



## JC316 (Dec 15, 2006)

I am running Sandra 2007 lite. The benchmarks I run are the Processor Multi Media and processor arithmetic.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2006)

is sandra 2007 lite free? if so that is the one we will use


----------



## JC316 (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah, it's free


----------



## JC316 (Dec 15, 2006)

You can get it here:
http://www.download.com/SiSoftware-Sandra-Lite/3000-2094_4-10556571.html


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2006)

got it........


----------



## blacktruckryder (Dec 15, 2006)

Here are my scores for both the Arithmetic and the Multi-Media benchmarks.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 15, 2006)

blacktruckryder said:


> Here are my scores for both the Arithmetic and the Multi-Media benchmarks.


NM they appeared.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 15, 2006)

Processor Multimedia:


1. *Blacktruckryder - 24902/27024*
2. *JC316 - 24192/26998*

Processor Arithmetic

1. *JC316 - 9583/8110*
2. *Blacktruckryder 9575/8104*


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2006)

thanx jc i updated the first page to reflect all scores as of 11:26 today


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 15, 2006)

if you got room for one more I'll be sending my screen benchmarks


----------



## JC316 (Dec 15, 2006)

Of course, we have room. The more the merrier.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2006)

PAGE HAS BEEN UPDATED


----------



## JC316 (Dec 15, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!!!! Dual Core makes a HUGE Difference in Sandra.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah i doubled you guys at stock clocks


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2006)

so anyone else gonna run the new benchies? im bored and awake...lol i gotta go get smokes from the store ill be back in a few


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2006)

updated to add pyroinc to the club list...


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 15, 2006)

Hope I represent the club proud


----------



## stevorob (Dec 15, 2006)

You can update my sm score 

http://img.techpowerup.org/061214/1614.jpg

and my sandra doesn't want to work, so I'll reinstall it sometime tomorrow and get some benchies from it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2006)

UPDATED!!!!....WELL ITS 3AM GOODNIGHT GUYS......


----------



## JC316 (Dec 15, 2006)

I find it odd that I am clubbing 4 dual core CPUs at N bench. Single core optimized?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow, I'm gone for a couple of days, and all h*ll breaks loose. lol Guess I'll be benchin some this weekend.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 15, 2006)

*bah*

keeping up with all the changes to this group isnt easy!! perhaps i will have time to run new benches this weekend.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2006)

So can we have a definitive list of what benches count now, see some are throwing in another dual core optimised test! (which is actually 2 dual core optimised tests)so are we going to have SuperPI?

We could have a seperate League table with each of the scores put together for an overall score, for SuperPI you could perhaps score 10 points for every second under 50 so someone who runs the test in 30 secs gets 200 points but the difficulty is keeping it fair as NB/2006/SM2 deal in hundreds or thousands so perhaps you need 50 points for each second below 50?  what you think?.

Lastly in my opinion we should not go mad with the amount of benches, personally I think 4 is enuff (2006/NB/SM2?SuperPi)and it should be fair in as much as there should be as many non dual core/ddr2 enhanced tests as not, now you may think that I would say that with a single core but there is actually no such thing as "single core enhanced"  because thats how life in the world of CPU's started and this is an "AMD overclockers Club" NOT a "AMD dual core overclockers club"  

Thats better.....got that off me chest


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2006)

X2, what you want for evidence of the SuperPi? a screenshot or the saved results file?  Cause I am on 26 at the moment I think.


----------



## Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

x2 why aint u updated ma sm2 score, ive sent u like two or three pm's and also updated on this forum as well, check ur pm's dude, when u get some time.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2006)

ok page updated..........and i think we will not add anymore benchies...we can stick with these...until they get boring and old anyways...but if there are mosr out there that are not bias to a dual or single core cpu let me know and we can take a poll to see who wants to add more benchies


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2006)

39sec on superpi for me


----------



## Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

heres ma sandra lite benchies

















what pi tests do i need to run, it has 16k and so on?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2006)

for SuperPi you have to calculate 1 million digits


----------



## Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

i dunno why i get  a shit score on that lol


----------



## Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

new 3d mark 06


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 15, 2006)

Here's my latest scores;


----------



## !LoveGames (Dec 15, 2006)

hei, i want also to join   I have Amd Opteron 146 Clocked to 2654 Mhz .. so what kinds of test should i take ?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 15, 2006)

All the details are on the first page. 

First off, you have to be a member here at TPU for 30 days.  I think AthlonX2 wants to stick to this rule, so on January 15, you can join up.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2006)

you guys are really good guard dogs...thanks for taking care of the club business while i was out


----------



## stevorob (Dec 15, 2006)

We want to keep this club as strong as you do


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2006)

well your doing a good job.......how do you think opty would compare to our X2's?


----------



## Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

athlon im rele surprised on how many high scores u get with that 3800X2 , it must be the ram ah?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2006)

HYPERX FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just give me some voltage and ill be hitting 3 gig with my 3800x2


----------



## Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

no way lol


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah i know i can hit 3 gig easy if i can get rid of this gay ass board


----------



## Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

so wud a board like mine do it.? i mean come on i strugle to hit 2.8


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah i actually want the Asus A8N32-SLI


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2006)

OK, couldnt be arsed to reboot to 3.268Gig so just to get one on the board so to speak just ran the test at 3 and a bit gig, will bump her up tomorrow for a fresh set of all benches. She sat at 26 secs here.


----------



## Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> yeah i actually want the Asus A8N32-SLI



well it only goes up to 1.5v, and i havent gone past 1.4375 cz i dnt trust ma self and i think it will damage it


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2006)

if you have good cooling it wont hurt it you just have to match the voltage with the clock spped..for instance dont try running it at 1.5v at stock clocks...every cpu has a spot where it runs efficient.........you need to find that balance


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2006)

Is the 3800 x2 the Manchester core?  If it is I would think it unlikely to hit 3Gig, I only say that because with a 4200 x2 Manchester on a really good board I could not get past 2.92 gig on 1.6V although I really would like to see you acheive it becasue that would be some seriously nice overclocking!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2006)

right now im hitting 2.78ghz at stock voltage...........


----------



## Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

so what do u think i shud put the voltage up 2?
shud i use 10 or 11 as the mult and what ht shud i use


----------



## Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

i mean about the cooler i gt that one on ma system specs, and i just applied some as5 last night but it obviously hasnt taken affect cz still 39 on desktop idle.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2006)

Well you get to a certain point and all too quickly you find you need like .25V just to go up like 10Mhz! that is the point where the chip is almost maxed out in any case, AMD's do tend to max a lot lower than the old P4's, even the early Opty 144/146's had their limits, take mine, once I hit 3.3Gig it dont matter how much volts I put thru she will not boot to windows any faster, I can add .5V and she will not boot to 3.31 if you get my meaning, thats not a temp issue, thats a core that just wont run any faster issue mefinks.


----------



## Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

so tatty since uve had a x2 4200 what do u think i need to do to hit 2.8GHz


shud ma ram be on 1t or 2t, mobo supp both


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2006)

Greek said:


> so what do u think i shud put the voltage up 2?
> shud i use 10 or 11 as the mult and what ht shud i use



Always try and use the max multiplier otherwise you are inducing another artificial divider and also making your FSB higher, when you get to the really high speeds the higher FSB can cause greater instability.

Thats not always the case as sometimes a lower multip/higher FSB can give stability gains but with AMD's thats less common.   In any case, dont just bang the voltage up, go up in small increments, check temps, raise FSB until instability then raise volts a little again, take it slow, that way you will hit that balance........for everyday use I keep mine at just under 3.1Gig, only because I can run that at 1.35V at an idle of 25C and for me that is the "sweet spot".


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2006)

Greek said:


> so tatty since uve had a x2 4200 what do u think i need to do to hit 2.8GHz
> 
> 
> shud ma ram be on 1t or 2t, mobo supp both



Is it AM2? ohhh and 1T.


----------



## Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

sorry didnt see this post lol, its 939, and i at the min is on 2t, is that bad, whats does that change

rite i see, i mean 2.75 i can get anyway, but 2.8 is just ideal i wud of thought, ah well ill keep trying what can i do , need a lot better ram anyway.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2006)

Greek said:


> rite i see, i mean 2.75 i can get anyway, but 2.8 is just ideal i wud of thought, ah well ill keep trying what can i do , need a lot better ram anyway.



sorry saw non AM2...so the answer is, 1.525V should get you to 2.75 and 1.55V shouild allow you to hit 2.8Gig no probs but of course there will always be minor differences, give it a try, I personally would not go above 1.55V for prolonged periods and keep an eye on those temps!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2006)

2T will lose you around 5% memory performance for average everyday apps and games, more in some real processor hungry memory swapping apps, always try and keep her on 1T.


----------



## Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> sorry saw non AM2...so the answer is, 1.525V should get you to 2.75 and 1.55V shouild allow you to hit 2.8Gig no probs but of course there will always be minor differences, give it a try, I personally would not go above 1.55V for prolonged periods and keep an eye on those temps!



i cnt go higher than 1.5 although when i set it to 1.4 or sumit diff, the volts always go up and down, so if i set it to 1.5 i think it will go 1.57 max


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2006)

Greek said:


> i cnt go higher than 1.5 although when i set it to 1.4 or sumit diff, the volts always go up and down, so if i set it to 1.5 i think it will go 1.57 max



Right, but how good your PSU is will determine how much it goes up and down, if it fluctuates too much then instability and BSOD!


----------



## Greek (Dec 15, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Right, but how good your PSU is will determine how much it goes up and down, if it fluctuates too much then instability and BSOD!



rite well ma psu is normal lol, 650W and i dunno the specs cz they dnt interest me lol i will try and see what happens, just gotta wait for artic silver 5 to kick in and do its job,


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2006)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3412&d=1155940421
best super pi on mine
2.46ghz but better timings than scm2


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2006)

Greek said:


> rite well ma psu is normal lol, 650W and i dunno the specs cz they dnt interest me lol i will try and see what happens, just gotta wait for artic silver 5 to kick in and do its job,



Bump up the chipset volts by a notch too.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 16, 2006)

anyone else have anymore scores for me to post?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 16, 2006)

Not me.  I'm done benching for now... scared my ram earlier today... gotta love mem errors... I think I knocked the volts down a little too much, and had to reset the cmos to get my machine to repost.

Oh yeah, and I picked up a Sound Blaster Extigy earlier from work...  It's an external usb sound card type thing... really cool. It was gonna get thrown away, so I hunted for the software cds and a power brick for it.  Works a hell of alot better than my onboard sound.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 16, 2006)

After Christmas, I will be getting better cooling, so I will be OCing alot more.


----------



## Judas (Dec 16, 2006)

How about Everest  CPU bench marks?


----------



## Greek (Dec 16, 2006)

i think we shud run performance test 6.0 tests


----------



## Wile E (Dec 16, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Is it AM2? ohhh and 1T.


Some mobos, mine for example, won't run ram at 1T above 800MHz. (Socket AM2)


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 16, 2006)

Wile E said:


> Some mobos, mine for example, won't run ram at 1T above 800MHz. (Socket AM2)



I know but at those speeds it does not matter too much, as a rule of thumb you will always get greater bandwidth from speed rather than latency, otherwise DDR2 would be pretty redundant!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 16, 2006)

the only reason im not switcihng to am2 is the memory i can get my DDR hyperx to run at 600mhz those are ddr2 speeds at ddr timings ive even seen some ddr get to 700mhz..so i probably wont upgrade to am2 until i see what socket is coming next


----------



## Greek (Dec 16, 2006)

how do u guys feel about that performance test 6 benchmark?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 16, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> the only reason im not switcihng to am2 is the memory i can get my DDR hyperx to run at 600mhz those are ddr2 speeds at ddr timings ive even seen some ddr get to 700mhz..so i probably wont upgrade to am2 until i see what socket is coming next



Good points and apparently DDR3 is somewhere on the horizon also, I think Samsung have alread developed a mainstreem DDR3 module that is capable of 1600Mhz, thinking from memory here, I read an article about 2 months ago on the subject.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 16, 2006)

Greek said:


> how do u guys feel about that performance test 6 benchmark?



its worthless........


----------



## Greek (Dec 16, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> its worthless........



whys that?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok run 2006 and NBench again, small improvements here but nontheless imporovements.  I am upto almost 6000 on 2006 now total score which I am very happy with for a single core solution.

The 2006 link is here:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=790649

and the NBench saved file (3,543) is below.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 16, 2006)

scores have been updated......


----------



## blacktruckryder (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is my latest Super Pi 1M run.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 17, 2006)

TATTYONE...........26
STEVOROB...........29.922
BLACKTRUCKRYDER 32.438
ATHLONX2...........33.25
PYROINC..............34.922
OILY17................35.656
JC316.................35.657
GREEK.................36.875
CDAWALL.............39.406


Athlon, you need to post these on the front page.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 17, 2006)

i vote none for the poll :shadedshu you have enough as is


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 17, 2006)

yea gotta agree


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 17, 2006)

this is more than a club though.....this is a plce where people can compare there chips to ours to see what they need to do....and since other people use different benches i would like a comprehensive list of what we get with ours......but then again we do have alot of benchies up now.....well ill see how the polll comes out and ill do another one tommorow night and by monday we will know


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 17, 2006)

maybe throwing in a vid bench mark or somethin...


----------



## stevorob (Dec 17, 2006)

I think we should keep what we have.  There will be a huge list if we add more, and it's just more work on your end.

If people really want to compare to us, they should use our benches.  We use the most common ones anyways... SM, 3dmark, and superpi are all pretty widely used.

My $.02 anyways.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 17, 2006)

Video benchmarks won't really do much good.  Everyone here has a wide range of video cards.  Scores will be much more different that CPU scores will be.


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 17, 2006)

true. Honestly just wanted to see the best we had


----------



## stevorob (Dec 17, 2006)

Pyro, how are you liking that m2n32?  What kind of speeds can you hit with your 4600 on that, and what kind of fsb are you hitting?

I'm really thinking about getting that, or the DFI board, to replace my m2n here.


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Pyro, how are you liking that m2n32?  What kind of speeds can you hit with your 4600 on that, and what kind of fsb are you hitting?
> 
> I'm really thinking about getting that, or the DFI board, to replace my m2n here.



i got a foxconn C51XEM2AA instead of the dfi 'cause i get it for a very low price, i'm still testing, but it has booted my 3000+ at 3ghz


----------



## Judas (Dec 17, 2006)

pt said:


> i got a foxconn C51XEM2AA instead of the dfi 'cause i get it for a very low price, i'm still testing, but it has booted my 3000+ at 3ghz



some bechies would be nice...i see that you hit 3ghz as well


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

Judas said:


> some bechies would be nice...i see that you hit 3ghz as well



i'm still overclocking, im trying to reach 2900mhz stable


----------



## stevorob (Dec 17, 2006)

newegg has the m2n32sli for like $130 open box.  That's the main reason I am considering it.


----------



## The Unforgivin (Dec 17, 2006)

I see you guys were VERY original with that logo of yours...

 *cough www.overclockerslcub.com, The REAL OCC


----------



## Judas (Dec 17, 2006)

The Unforgivin said:


> I see you guys were VERY original with that logo of yours...
> 
> *cough www.overclockerslcub.com, The REAL OCC



Well for one we are not www.overclockersclub.com. 
We are "AMD overclockers club" ...bit of a difference i would say


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

The Unforgivin said:


> I see you guys were VERY original with that logo of yours...
> 
> *cough www.overclockerslcub.com, The REAL OCC



it says there AMD


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 17, 2006)

The Unforgivin said:


> I see you guys were VERY original with that logo of yours...
> 
> *cough www.overclockerslcub.com, The REAL OCC



dont come to TPU trying to start shit........


----------



## Psycho_Active (Dec 17, 2006)

Come on guys. Now you know you can't deny that you ripped off our font. The argument is not that you use overclockersclub but it's the font you are using is the dispute.


----------



## The Unforgivin (Dec 17, 2006)

Psycho_Active said:


> Come on guys. Now you know you can't deny that you ripped off our font. The argument is not that you use overclockersclub but it's the font you are using is the dispute.



thank you, I was merely pointing that out, you can use overclockerclub sure, it's a word

but your ripped the pic off of us....


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

Psycho_Active said:


> Come on guys. Now you know you can't deny that you ripped off our font. The argument is not that you use overclockersclub but it's the font you are using is the dispute.



it's true that they're the same font, but honestly who cares, i wouldn't mind if i were you, i would even take it as compliment


----------



## Psycho_Active (Dec 17, 2006)

If you're looking for a thank you, sorry it's not going to happen. What we're are merely stating is that you're originality is lacking and whoever is responsible for the design of AMD Overclockersclub is nice but using a font that is most obvious are own. Not to mention that the uncanny use of orange and white for certain letters is a dead give away. So give yourself a real thank you (or a pat on the back) for a design that is your own.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 17, 2006)

The Unforgivin said:


> thank you, I was merely pointing that out, you can use overclockerclub sure, it's a word
> 
> but your ripped the pic off of us....



I actually ripped it off x2 lol.


----------



## sdy284 (Dec 17, 2006)

Yea...it's not a big deal. 

But hey, i'm working on a lil site of my own...want to see my logo?


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

Psycho_Active said:


> If you're looking for a thank you, sorry it's not going to happen. What we're are merely stating is that you're originality is lacking and whoever is responsible for the design of AMD Overclockersclub is nice but using a font that is most obvious are own. Not to mention that the uncanny use of orange and white for certain letters is a dead give away. So give yourself a real thank you (or a pat on the back) for a design that is your own.



whatever, just to say we're not going to change it (at least i vote for don't), i can't see the problem you have with it


----------



## sdy284 (Dec 17, 2006)

pt said:


> whatever, just to say we're not going to change it (at least i vote for don't), i can't see the problem you have with it



it's a direct copy and paste job of an actual logo.
http://www.overclockersclub.com/

Read they very very last thing on that page...if you dont' want to click the link, i'll provide the text for you:



> All names. logos, and trademarks are property of their respective owners, comments property of their posters, all other © 2001-2006 Overclockers Club ® Privacy Policy



how would you like it if somebody started a website using this?


----------



## sdy284 (Dec 17, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> i am the founder of this club and i am not going to change it unless i have to....i like the design i have stolen and i will stick with it until i find something better



fixed for accuracy 


it's not a matter of using the same font. It's a free font and nothing can be done about that. But it's blatantly obvious that it's a direct copy and paste job from overclockersclub.com

If you liked the font so much you could've emailed a staff member there and asked what the font was and i'm sure that info would've been provided to you. But you chose the "easy" way out & that was to copy it directly and not even change the colors


----------



## OCC_Original (Dec 17, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> i am the founder of this club and i am not going to change it unless i have to....i like the font i have chosen and i will stick with it until i find something better



Dear Sir,

While I am also fond of your choice of font, I am rather intrigued if you actually know what that font is.

I am also astounded at the rather remarkable similarity it holds to the aforementioned OverclockersClub.Com - especially the choice of colours, which, I might add, appear to change from white to orange...for all four letters of "Club". Sheer coincidence? Well, I doubt you could tell me the code for the colours off the top of your head seeing as you 'chose' them so randomly.











You are infringing copyrighted material my friend and strongly suggest that you change it _very_ quickly.


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

sdy284 said:


> how would you like it if somebody started a website using this?




tell me the link so i can join later


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

OCC_Original said:


> You are infringing copyrighted material my friend and strongly suggest that you change it _very_ quickly.



i doubt that you will be able to prove that there was infriged copyrights here


----------



## Psycho_Active (Dec 17, 2006)

As the lead news editor/Forum Moderator of our site I handle a lot of reviews and news from numerous affiliates of ours. I have spoken to many of our affiliates VIA email. One of which WAS tech PowerUp! Some of the reviews from your site were good. Others were well...that's not important but what is important is that you boys here are missing the real point and are neglecting and denying that you are in fact guilty. You know it and so do we. So here's to your originality and OUR well known professionalism and attention to know what goes on outside of our own site. So....you kids do the math and instead of sitting around here in your forum with your cute little smiley's bragging about a ripped off font, you guys need to come up with some original ways to become reliant on your own without stealing. And maybe just maybe your site won't be terminated as an affiliate? Who knows. But good luck and have fun.


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

Psycho_Active said:


> As the lead news editor/Forum Moderator of our site I handle a lot of reviews and news from numerous affiliates of ours. I have spoken to many of our affiliates VIA email. One of which WAS tech PowerUp! Some of the reviews from your site were good. Others were well...that's not important but what is important is that you boys here are missing the real point and are neglecting and denying that you are in fact guilty. You know it and so do we. So here's to your originality and OUR well known professionalism and attention to know what goes on outside of our own site. So....you kids do the math and instead of sitting around here in your forum with your cute little smiley's bragging about a ripped off font, you guys need to come up with some original ways to become reliant on your own without stealing. And maybe just maybe your site won't be terminated as an affiliate? Who knows. But good luck and have fun.



none of us belong to staff, we just post here


----------



## OCC_Original (Dec 17, 2006)

pt said:


> i doubt that you will be able to prove that there was infriged copyrights here



Dear sir,

Without wishing to sound rude, you clearly are not keeping track with the situation here.

The images speak for themselves. The fact that the original image has been copyrighted by http://www.overclockersclub.com/ , and this inferior 'copy' has not, suggests it would be very easy indeed to prove that copyrights were indeed, infringed.


----------



## sdy284 (Dec 17, 2006)

pt said:


> i doubt that you will be able to prove that there was infriged copyrights here



well, looking @ the copyright info...

overclockersclub.com has been around since 2001 and they've used the same logo since

techpower up (the site) has been around since 2004

and when did you guys start your little "AMD OC'ing club" ?

if we go by the first post in this thread...it was Nov 29, 2006


----------



## Psycho_Active (Dec 17, 2006)

pt said:


> none of us belong to staff, we just post here



LMAO! Exactly the point. Well said. "_we just post here_" LMAO!! Without noticing or attention to what you're posting? RE: Font used in sigs?


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

ok, how to fix this:
you guys (occ staff and admin)
get in contact with w1zard (our admin) or a supermod (djbbenn, etc.)
and solve it, if w1z or any mods says that we can't use the logo, then we won't
ok?


----------



## OCC_Original (Dec 17, 2006)

pt said:


> ok, how to fix this:
> you guys (occ staff and admin)
> get in contact with w1zard (our admin) or a supermod (djbbenn, etc.)
> and solve it, if w1z or any mods says that we can't use the logo, then we won't
> ok?



Dear Sir,

It is not a case of whether your mods say "you can or you can't", it is a plain and simple fact that _you can't_. 'Passing off' is a common law tort - which means it is a legal issue, not a personal preference.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 17, 2006)

if you are thinking i went to your website and stole your logo its not like that...i was searching for pictures on google image search and i came across a logo that said overclockers club and it was hosted on sickpc.ca so i decided to use that inconjunxtion with my amd logo that i found to make the logo you see now


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

OCC_Original said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> It is not a case of whether your mods say "you can or you can't", it is a plain and simple fact that _you can't_. 'Passing off' is a common law tort - which means it is a legal issue, not a personal preference.



just for curiosity, what wil you do if we don't change?


----------



## OCC_Original (Dec 17, 2006)

pt said:


> just for curiosity, what wil you do if we don't change?



Dear Sir,

While I applaud your gutsy attempt to induce idle threats, OverclockersClub has been advised to make no comment as to action that will be sought in the event that the images are not removed.

Please do not mistake this as offensive, it is just a common procedure for this type of situation. I've no doubt that this is clear to see and hope that our request can be met without having to 'take further action'.


----------



## infrared (Dec 17, 2006)

I suggest that this is not the type of discussion to have over a public forum. It would probably be best to contact the administrator, W1zzard via PM or email.

And to AthlonX2, it wouldn't take long to edit the image with a different font. Please could you edit the banner and keep everyone happy.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 17, 2006)

ok i have talked things over with a few people with "higher" power and we are going to change it


----------



## djbbenn (Dec 17, 2006)

OCC_Original,

The logo will be changed, sorry for the issue here. The members did not intend anything to disrupt anything of another site. If you have any other concerns, please Email or PM me.

Everyone else, just leave it be.

Thanks,

-Dan


----------



## Psycho_Active (Dec 17, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> if you are thinking i went to your website and stole your logo its not like that...i was searching for pictures on google image search and i came across a logo that said overclockers club and it was hosted on sickpc.ca so i decided to use that inconjunxtion with my amd logo that i found to make the logo you see now



I will quote myself. Maybe take this as advice


> So here's to your originality and OUR well known professionalism and attention to know what goes on outside of our own site.



and now a fixed quote to make more sense to YOU.



> So here's to your originality and attention to know what goes on outside of your own site.


----------



## OCC_Original (Dec 17, 2006)

djbbenn said:


> OCC_Original,
> 
> The logo will be changed, sorry for the issue here. The members did not intend anything to disrupt anything of another site. If you have any other concerns, please Email or PM me.
> 
> ...



Dear sir,

Thank you kindly for your swift action. I am glad that this matter has been resolved and I will advise OCC staff that this matter is no longer in need of pursuit.

I look forward to your changes being implemented soon, but will be checking periodically to ensure compliance is met.

Thank you again.


----------



## infrared (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks OCC_Original.

I will remove the image from any member wearing it in their signature. 

I hope this incident hasn't hurt the relations between our forums.

~Simon.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 17, 2006)

WE HAVE A NEW LOGO GUYS EVERYONE MUST CHANGE THERE LOGO IF THEY ARE USING THE OLD ONE


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> WE HAVE A NEW LOGO GUYS EVERYONE MUST CHANGE THERE LOGO IF THEY ARE USING THE OLD ONE



let's hope they won't start complain about this one 

ps: why was my post deleted?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 17, 2006)

i used a different font but kept the same concept


----------



## stevorob (Dec 17, 2006)

Changed sig pic.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 17, 2006)

i personally like my new design over the old one.....


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> i personally like my new design over the old one.....



it looks better


----------



## Psycho_Active (Dec 17, 2006)

On the behalf of OCC I would like thank you for your compliance. Though there was no intention on making this into a complete fiasco that got out of hand but we just wanted to clarify and acknowledge that we noticed the negligence in detail of the sigs used here. BTW...I personally think the sig looks very nice.


----------



## sdy284 (Dec 17, 2006)

Like Psycho_Active said...thanks for doing the right things guys

-sdy284
News Editor
overclockersclub.com


----------



## Judas (Dec 17, 2006)

Well whats our new sig going to look like then?


----------



## infrared (Dec 17, 2006)

I hope you guys will hang around a bit longer rather than dissapear


----------



## stevorob (Dec 17, 2006)

Athlon put it up on the last page... It's what my sig is right now.


----------



## Judas (Dec 17, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Athlon put it up on the last page... It's what my sig is right now.



Ok ill copy it from you so..don't sue me....


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

Judas said:


> Ok ill copy it from you so..don't sue me....


----------



## stevorob (Dec 17, 2006)

Judas said:


> Ok ill copy it from you so..don't sue me....



NO! 

Now I need to get my lawyers involved


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

btw, i just glued the 2 sigs, as soon as i get a stable setting on this board i will do all the pre-requisites (benchs)


----------



## JC316 (Dec 17, 2006)

pt said:


> infrared and djebbenn are deleting posts regarding the occ guys to not create troubles




If thats the case, then I am bugging out of this forum. I will be damned if I am not allowed to speak my mind, that happened at another forum and it pisses me off.


----------



## djbbenn (Dec 17, 2006)

You can speak you mind, but you have to respect others in the process. If you can't respect others, I suggest you do bug out of the forum.

-Dan


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

JC316 said:


> If thats the case, then I am bugging out of this forum. I will be damned if I am not allowed to speak my mind, that happened at another forum and it pisses me off.



check my sign 

ps to mods: it doesn't mean overclockersclub
it means: Orange County Choppers
google occ


----------



## JC316 (Dec 17, 2006)

I can respect others just fine until they pull something like this. Half of em use copyrighten sigs over there anyway, but thats not what made me mad, it's that fact that my post was deleted for one word rather than edited. So....

Athlon, why don't you sue occorignal for using your sigpic without your expressed permission as seen on page 20, post 477?


----------



## djbbenn (Dec 17, 2006)

If I see the word "sue" or ANYTHING else to do with this matter, this thread will be locked and some users will get a 2 week ban. Leave it be, and get back to what the thread is about.

-Dan


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 17, 2006)

this thread was never started for something like this to happen..so we will leave it as it was before we were interupted in our daily business.......it is an AMD overclockers club...a place where we as amd enthusiast can post our benches for others to compare


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

what do i have to run to belong to the club?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 17, 2006)

check my first post.........oh an WELCOME PT


----------



## JC316 (Dec 17, 2006)

Ok, fine. Lets go back to doing what we used to do before this crap. Thanks for the encourging PM PT! You saved me from posting something that would have gotten me banned, and leaving.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 17, 2006)

thank you jc for not doing that.......its good to see my apprentice doing the right thing


----------



## JC316 (Dec 17, 2006)

I am a bit of a hothead when it comes to being told what to do. It has gotten me banned before, but never from a place that I have friends, glad I saw the PM.


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

JC316 said:


> Ok, fine. Lets go back to doing what we used to do before this crap. Thanks for the encourging PM PT! You saved me from posting something that would have gotten me banned, and leaving.



no problem
*going to red 1st post*


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 17, 2006)

when i get home i will redo our sigpic ,so that it looks more professional..........


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

- sm2 score


----------



## stevorob (Dec 17, 2006)

nice sm score... that at 3.0 pt?

And yes, I do agree that we just drop this and continue what we were doing before.  I like that we are all here doing something that benefits 
each other. 


Edit: I can't speel worht a danm


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

stevorob said:


> nice sm score... that at 3.0 pt?
> 
> And yes, I do agree that we just drop this and continue what we were doing before.  I like that we are all here doing something that benefits
> each other.
> ...



nop, 2900mhz if i'm not mistaked, i'm going to do another one soon with some tweaks


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 18, 2006)

according to the poll you guys want to use PCMARK05..........how many people here are in favor of using pcmark05 as our last benchmark to be added to the club....on a side note you guys can run whatever benchmarks you would like and post the scores here.... and we can add them to the list


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 18, 2006)

im top of the scm2 test  (go check the scm2 stick) i cant be bothered to run any other of the tests tho, cos i ran them like a million times already for other stuff like this lol.


----------



## Greek (Dec 18, 2006)

why dont u guys use the logo that i have, i mean the colour is perfect, red hot meaning overclocking, , pm if u need the same and i will get cli-Aze, the guyes who did it for me to do 1 for every1 if u wish.

Soz athlon if im trying to take away ur logo, just saying. and i can change from extreme overclockers to overclocking club.


ps,  i think thoses dudes took it too seriously, i mean come on.
thanks


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 18, 2006)

can you make something that is 500 by 100 pixels so it uses the full size of a sig pic


----------



## Greek (Dec 18, 2006)

i did make one that big, but the forum wnt let me upload it cz apparently the image is bigger than 19.3KB/s. i mean ma sig has too many affects in a way, i doubt i cn make it bigger but i will ask, so what u think, you like it?


----------



## pt (Dec 18, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> im top of the scm2 test  (go check the scm2 stick) i cant be bothered to run any other of the tests tho, cos i ran them like a million times already for other stuff like this lol.



judas and pepsi addict have better scores 
(see sciencemark thread)


----------



## Greek (Dec 18, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> can you make something that is 500 by 100 pixels so it uses the full size of a sig pic




what u think of this


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 18, 2006)

im on single core  i keep forgetting to put im the top fr single cores lol. im happy anyway, give a lot of duals a good run for their money too  just sitting back and waiting for the new core and architecture revs before i go dc.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 18, 2006)

very nice......is it possible to make the background geen and the words black?


----------



## Greek (Dec 18, 2006)

supose, dunno it if will look rite as the bk is a render i picked up from somewhere, let me see.


----------



## Greek (Dec 18, 2006)

done it, dnt think it looks beta than the 1st one but ah well.








and this one in white writing








1st one


----------



## Greek (Dec 18, 2006)

take ur pic and ill change it to ur name, but the thing is i dunno how on earth we gonna upload it, the size of the files its a lot bigger than 19.3kb/s, unless the admin do us a favour and allows us since we are doing it for a club purpose. hint hint


----------



## pt (Dec 18, 2006)

Greek said:


> done it, dnt think it looks beta than the 1st one but ah well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



put the amd letters on dark blue


----------



## Greek (Dec 18, 2006)

pt said:


> put the amd letters on dark blue



on which one?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 18, 2006)

i like the second one with the white writing,but can you make the orange amd in the background black?


----------



## Greek (Dec 18, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> i like the second one with the white writing,but can you make the orange amd in the background black?



so u want the AMD in black or orange? i gather is black but confused lol


----------



## pt (Dec 18, 2006)

Greek said:


> so u want the AMD in black or orange? i gather is black but confused lol



vlue amd, green background and pheraps white letters


----------



## Greek (Dec 18, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> i like the second one with the white writing,but can you make the orange amd in the background black?



u mean like this


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 18, 2006)

black...think of amd as a company and the colors they use themselves...maybe a neon green for the main color?


----------



## Greek (Dec 18, 2006)

pt said:


> vlue amd, green background and pheraps white letters








like this?


----------



## Greek (Dec 18, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> black...think of amd as a company and the colors they use themselves...maybe a neon green for the main color?



neon green hmm, thats the best green the other look wack.


----------



## pt (Dec 18, 2006)

Greek said:


> like this?



yes, but try with blue background and green amd


----------



## Greek (Dec 18, 2006)

pt said:


> yes, but try with blue background and green amd



i dnt fink its nice lol but ur choice.


----------



## Greek (Dec 18, 2006)

take ur pics and let me no so i can change it to ur names, im going in 30 mins, the other prob is puting it in the sig, size too big, any ideas?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 18, 2006)

So with the PCMark score, are we just doing the CPU testing, or is it a full system test?

I have an old score saved of 5773 on the full system test.  I think I uninstalled PCMark though, and I can't find the installer.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 18, 2006)

just the CPU testing.......the installer is at

http://majorgeeks.com/PCMark05_d4656.html


----------



## stevorob (Dec 18, 2006)

GRRRRRRRRR!

I can't do any overclocking until january when I get back home... It's to damn hot in my parents house, and it limits my oc greatly.  I'm running 2.4 right now, and my idle temps are like 32-34... at my house, they're damn 24-26.  Stupid heat.

So lets use the full system test so I don't have to re run it later


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 18, 2006)

do you have a link to ORB?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 18, 2006)

uhhhhh....


Yeah.... uhhhhh.... probably not 


Well, I was gonna check, but for some reason, orb isn't wanting to load....  Anyone else having issues?


----------



## Greek (Dec 18, 2006)

im lost whats ORB? and athlon check ur pm's


----------



## stevorob (Dec 18, 2006)

Futuremark's score site and database thingy.


----------



## Greek (Dec 18, 2006)

so im guessing the gift wud be a bypass through the login system cz we aint gt legite copies? maybe


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 18, 2006)

i cannot say what the gift would be.....i did check my pm's all i got in there is from ketxxx


----------



## sdy284 (Dec 18, 2006)

Greek said:


> take ur pic and ill change it to ur name, but the thing is i dunno how on earth we gonna upload it, the size of the files its a lot bigger than 19.3kb/s, unless the admin do us a favour and allows us since we are doing it for a club purpose. hint hint



you just have to learn how to use photoshop 

here's the original
96.5kb





and here's mine
17.2kb







when / if you guys settle on a design, let me know, and i'll see if i can shrink it down for ya


----------



## Wile E (Dec 18, 2006)

stevorob said:


> So with the PCMark score, are we just doing the CPU testing, or is it a full system test?
> 
> I have an old score saved of 5773 on the full system test.  I think I uninstalled PCMark though, and I can't find the installer.


I say cpu only. We're an AMD overclocking club, who cares how fast our hard drives or graphics cards are?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 18, 2006)

I suppose you guys are right... I'll have some scores hopefully soon...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 18, 2006)

so..........after that long day of work its bedtime....you guys take it easy and send me some new scores as you get them


----------



## Judas (Dec 18, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> so..........after that long day of work its bedtime....you guys take it easy and send me some new scores as you get them



I have sent you my newest scores..they have not been added yet,sent them to your gmail address


----------



## Judas (Dec 18, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> im top of the scm2 test  (go check the scm2 stick) i cant be bothered to run any other of the tests tho, cos i ran them like a million times already for other stuff like this lol.



According to the SM list your in 24 th place and i am in 23rd place ...


----------



## Greek (Dec 18, 2006)

sdy284 said:


> you just have to learn how to use photoshop
> 
> here's the original
> 96.5kb
> ...



when u save as web u mean, i see that but the qual is still not as smooth.


----------



## Greek (Dec 18, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> i cannot say what the gift would be.....i did check my pm's all i got in there is from ketxxx



i did send u one. ill send it again.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 18, 2006)

16kb when it came out of photoshop ..


----------



## Greek (Dec 18, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> 16kb when it came out of photoshop ..



i can make it even smaller, but i didnt want to loose quality, if i didnt care about qual it cud of been 10KB, jus saying it will be beta if it aint loosing too much qual, but as u can see ive allready done one for me and put it in ma sig.


----------



## Greek (Dec 18, 2006)

athlon all sorted. let me no what one u want and ill do it for u. and that goes to any1 else who wants one, show me what one and ill make it with ur names on it.

thats if u want!!!


----------



## sdy284 (Dec 18, 2006)

Greek said:


> when u save as web u mean, i see that but the qual is still not as smooth.



obviously, but you can't have your cake & eat it too...gotta compromise somewhere


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 18, 2006)

for now im gonna stick with my buckeyes...ill let you know wheni go back to my overcockers sig


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 18, 2006)

hey Athlon can i get on the wagon????


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> for now im gonna stick with my buckeyes...ill let you know wheni go back to my overcockers sig



aite kool man.


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

sdy284 said:


> obviously, but you can't have your cake & eat it too...gotta compromise somewhere



i fink u was meant to say sumit else, if i aint gt the cake i cant eat it, and if gt the cake i cnt eat it too, so its not compromising nowhere.

but tjhe qual i have now i think is gd.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 19, 2006)

sneekypeet said:


> hey Athlon can i get on the wagon????



Of course you can! You have an AMD and your overclocking it, so run some numbers and post away! Welcome to the AMD Overclockers club!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2006)

JC316 said:


> Of course you can! You have an AMD and your overclocking it, so run some numbers and post away! Welcome to the AMD Overclockers club!


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

from now on JC is athlon's right hand man , only kidding with u bud, try and take as much benchies as u can, so athlon can put u on most of the lists.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2006)

hey peet do them all if you can keep it stable where we had it last night


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

athlon i managed to get 2.8GHZ but stable temp was at 47, and volt was on 1.45, what u fink, a bit too hot ah?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2006)

47 idle?


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> 47 idle?


yher, too hot ah?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2006)

you on air............? if so do you have an intake fan?


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> you on air............? if so do you have an intake fan?



yher i am on air, if u mean the ones on the case i have plenty, only 2 close to the cpu, check out ma rig on ma sig, that shud give u  a clearer pic.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2006)

looks like your cooling is good......can you get to 2.8 with less voltage? what kind of thermal paste are you using?


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> looks like your cooling is good......can you get to 2.8 with less voltage? what kind of thermal paste are you using?



i cnt member if i tried 1.435, i will check later on, but i think its a bit too hot ah? i mean for 18 i wann ge at least 40 idle, wudnt u think, i have to let as5 settle in cz i only bought it 3 days ago, so not 200 hours yet, what u think.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2006)

200 hours would be just over 8 days straight.....did you get a good thin layer on the heatsink?


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> 200 hours would be just over 8 days straight.....did you get a good thin layer on the heatsink?



i fink so, it looked good, do u think i shud try to get 2.8 after as5 settles in or try it jus before, ma ram is on 3-3-3-8 and 2.6v, oh and i can reach 2.48GHz on stock voltage which is 1.5


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2006)

how is your stock voltage 1.5? i have the 3800+ and mine is 1.35,is there that much difference between the 2?


----------



## JC316 (Dec 19, 2006)

Greek said:


> from now on JC is athlon's right hand man , only kidding with u bud, try and take as much benchies as u can, so athlon can put u on most of the lists.



Well, I am his apprentice and I was the first supporter of the Club, so yeah  .


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> how is your stock voltage 1.5? i have the 3800+ and mine is 1.35,is there that much difference between the 2?



my bad i mean 1.35


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2006)

i was able to get mine to 2.8 @ 1.4v  i would think you would be able to easier


----------



## JC316 (Dec 19, 2006)

Damned texas heat. It's 78*f in my room and 100*F in my case, definatly no OC for me till the end of the week.


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> i was able to get mine to 2.8 @ 1.4v  i would think you would be able to easier



i used 11x mult, when i tried to go 1.4v i gt voice error saying cpu failure high overclock or sumit along the lines of that.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 19, 2006)

JC, I feel ya.  It's the middle of december, and it's like 75* outside.  I don't understand.  This time last year, highs were like 45.

So right now, I can't do much, cause my parent's house is a damn furnace.  Opening the windows won't help either.

And welcome to the club sneekypeet.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2006)

thx guys   just need a basic lesson in memory timings on skype maybe? Scores are still a little low.   think i could definately bennifit from tighter settings than i have now!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2006)

what you running them at? i wouldnt go under 3-3-3-8 with the value ram


----------



## stevorob (Dec 19, 2006)

Agreed...

What kind of speeds/volts can valueram take?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2006)

depends on the ICs and voltage i would say 2.8v


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2006)

3-4-4-9 and voltage is max at 2.80,currently set at 2.70V   no heat spreaders or sinks in place as of yet


----------



## stevorob (Dec 19, 2006)

Get a fan on that RAM STAT!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2006)

look in pic<<<<<<<   case fan blows right at em and does acctually cool the ram.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2006)

test


----------



## stevorob (Dec 19, 2006)

I see, well then...


Add another one!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2006)

ok so that $20 tripple fan array is a good idea?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2006)

you need a dyson hook it to the back of the pc and suck that air straight through the case


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2006)

anymore scores for the club?


----------



## blacktruckryder (Dec 19, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> anymore scores for the club?




Heres my latest PCmark  score.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?pcm05=595920


----------



## stevorob (Dec 19, 2006)

I think we're just doing the CPU score, not the full system test.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh, ok.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2006)

yep cpu score


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2006)

just the cpu score so that means you have to own it.or have another way of activating it


----------



## Wile E (Dec 19, 2006)

Ran some of the new benchies:

Sandra Arithmetic = 20660/17481  http://img.techpowerup.org/061219/SandraArithmetic.jpg

Sandra Multi Media  = 53581/58332  http://img.techpowerup.org/061219/SandraMultiMedia.jpg

SuperPi 1M = 31.375  http://img.techpowerup.org/061219/SuperPi.jpg

PCMark 05 CPU = 5809  http://img.techpowerup.org/061219/PCMarkCPU.jpg

Can't get aquamark to complete, as of yet. Might try downclocking a touch to see if that helps.


----------



## Judas (Dec 19, 2006)

Wile E said:


> Ran some of the new benchies:
> 
> Sandra Arithmetic = 20660/17481  http://img.techpowerup.org/061219/SandraArithmetic.jpg
> 
> ...



We are using pcmark 06

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/430


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2006)

And didnt think we were using aquamark?  I cant keep track with all these benches, can we have one difinitive list please, and why 2 from Sandra?  At this rate I wont get any time to play CSS I'll be benching all the time!  I can see most of you aint married with kids!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 19, 2006)

Judas said:


> We are using pcmark 06
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/430


We're using *3D*Mark06. PCMark06 doesn't exist.



Tatty_One said:


> And didnt think we were using aquamark?  I cant keep track with all these benches, can we have one difinitive list please, and why 2 from Sandra?  At this rate I wont get any time to play CSS I'll be benching all the time!  I can see most of you aint married with kids!



AthlonX2 has his Aquamark score posted in the first post, but I don't think it's an official benchmark. I can't get it to complete anyway, not even if I clock to stock. Think I either got a bad install file, or just some sort of conflict. It crashes after massive overdraw every time I run it.


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

blacktruckryder said:


> Heres my latest PCmark  score.
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?pcm05=595920



did u buy pc mark 05?


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

here ma last tweaks, anything i need to change that doesnt look rite to u guys, HT link maybe?

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=147992


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2006)

2.7is themaxyou can run w/o heat spreaders


----------



## pt (Dec 19, 2006)

cdawall said:


> 2.7is themaxyou can run w/o heat spreaders



heatspreader doesn't help cooling


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2006)

for memory? i would go with ramsinks and a crab claw


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

*New scores*

sorry athlon i think its time i gt above u for sis sandra .  

Processor Arithmetic






Processor Multi-Media





PCMark 05






not so great in pcmark though.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 19, 2006)

pt said:


> heatspreader doesn't help cooling



They don't specifically help cooling.  They just "spread" the heat and dissipate it evenly, so when you point some fans at it, they cool the memory better than without.

And Greek, I would drop the HT multi another,to keep your HTT under 1000.


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

stevorob said:


> They don't specifically help cooling.  They just "spread" the heat and dissipate it evenly, so when you point some fans at it, they cool the memory better than without.
> 
> And Greek, I would drop the HT multi another,to keep your HTT under 1000.



its bangon 1000, at 2.75GHz


----------



## stevorob (Dec 19, 2006)

I saw the post where it was like at 1250.  Maybe I'm still asleep, and it was someone else's post.


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

nah it was mine lol, but ive downlclocked cz i thought it was too high as well, can't complete pcmark05 test right at the end BSOD, so unlucky, wanted to hit 5700+


----------



## stevorob (Dec 19, 2006)

Bah, 2.75 PCmark05 run. 5605

http://img.techpowerup.org/061219/pc.jpg


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Bah, 2.75 PCmark05 run. 5605
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/061219/pc.jpg



ur on am2 rite, damn thats a high voltage, neva seen mine go above 1.5, and i set it to 1.45 on bios.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 19, 2006)

Voltage is wrong on AIBooster.  It's 1.55v in BIOS


----------



## stevorob (Dec 19, 2006)

New Sandra scores

Processor Arithmetic 19936/16731
http://img.techpowerup.org/061219/procarith.jpg

MultiMedia 51727/56361
http://img.techpowerup.org/061219/multimed.jpg


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Voltage is wrong on AIBooster.  It's 1.55v in BIOS



still i think thats too much . i mean mine is on 1.4v and its stable at 2.75GHz


----------



## stevorob (Dec 19, 2006)

Anything under 1.55 and I lose stability.  I have good cooling anyways, so I don't go much over 40c.


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Anything under 1.55 and I lose stability.  I have good cooling anyways, so I don't go much over 40c.



is ur coller meant to be rele gd, i thought mine was good


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2006)

Just downloading pc mark 2005, am I gonna get a kicking again because its dual core optimised?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, it's not just my cooler, but I also have good case airflow.  It is a nice cooler though, and the stock thermal paste it comes with is very good.  I got a good deal for this, only cost like $23 shipped.

Without the case airflow, I would probably be loading in the high 40's, low 50's


----------



## stevorob (Dec 19, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Just downloading pc mark 2005, am I gonna get a kicking again because its dual core optimised?



Not sure.  Only people that have scores posted are Greek and I.  I would think it would be dual core utilized... Since the last few tests are several tests in one, and both my cores were maxing at 100%.


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

i think i need to redo mine again lol, im gonna set ma ram rele low and do it . be back in 5 mins


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Not sure.  Only people that have scores posted are Greek and I.  I would think it would be dual core utilized... Since the last few tests are several tests in one, and both my cores were maxing at 100%.



Bah if thats the case its unfair again!  should be an equal amount of both as I said once before, it's not a dual core overclockers club and I think there is already an AM2 owners club.....thought AMD was just that.....as in......both.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 19, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Bah if thats the case its unfair again!  should be an equal amount of both as I said once before, it's not a dual core overclockers club and I think there is already an AM2 owners club.....thought AMD was just that.....as in......both.



Yeah, the AM2 club is just that, and owners club.  We just talk about am2 products really, not a whole lot about overclocking.  We don't really post scores up.

We are both here though... I guess you can just split the natural break in single and dual cores when you look through the scores.  I see that they pretty much double from single to dual.  We just have a variety so we can compare to others.  You don't have to run them


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Yeah, the AM2 club is just that, and owners club.  We just talk about am2 products really, not a whole lot about overclocking.  We don't really post scores up.
> 
> We are both here though... I guess you can just split the natural break in single and dual cores when you look through the scores.  I see that they pretty much double from single to dual.  We just have a variety so we can compare to others.  You don't have to run them



But I will....cause I like to win! (even when I dont!)


----------



## stevorob (Dec 19, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> But I will....cause I like to win! (even when I dont!)



Maybe you'll top out above all of the other single core runners.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Maybe you'll top out above all of the other single core runners.



Lol thats not hard there are only about 4 of us I think!


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

i think 3d mark 06 is dual core optimized isn't it?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 19, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol thats not hard there are only about 4 of us I think!



 



Greek said:


> i think 3d mark 06 is dual core optimized isn't it?



Yeah, I think it is.  The scores of the guys running single core seems to be about half of us running dual core.


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Yeah, I think it is.  The scores of the guys running single core seems to be about half of us running dual core.



then i think that must be the only fair test for dc rele. sciencemark is for one core, defo and ram means a lot so not really cpu behind that, and that sandra benchmarks i think they dc as well


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Yeah, I think it is.  The scores of the guys running single core seems to be about half of us running dual core.



But not if you include the FULL test


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2006)

Greek said:


> then i think that must be the only fair test for dc rele. sciencemark is for one core, defo and ram means a lot so not really cpu behind that, and that sandra benchmarks i think they dc as well




Of course the CPU is behind it, it runs the RAM (on die memory controller)! and apart from that AM2 is DDR2 which makes all the difference.  So the unbiased test, you know, the ones that deal with raw speed, hence this is an overclocking club and thats what it is sposed to be about, obtaining the highest overclocks rather than the most cores, raw speed tests = SuperPi and the CPU element of NBench of which I happen to be in the front!


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Of course the CPU is behind it, it runs the RAM (on die memory controller)! and apart from that AM2 is DDR2 which makes all the difference.  So the unbiased test, you know, the ones that deal with raw speed, hence this is an overclocking club and thats what it is sposed to be about, obtaining the highest overclocks rather than the most cores, raw speed tests = SuperPi and the CPU element of NBench of which I happen to be in the front!



and me 3rd


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

not making an excuse or owt, but on ma latest test i ave been running them on vista, and that uses most of ma cpu anyway so.  but hey who cares only a test,think next upgrade wud be a AMD quad core in a year or 2.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2006)

Greek said:


> not making an excuse or owt, but on ma latest test i ave been running them on vista, and that uses most of ma cpu anyway so.  but hey who cares only a test,think next upgrade wud be a AMD quad core in a year or 2.



But a fair point, I read somewhere that it uses upto 10% more system resources.


----------



## Judas (Dec 19, 2006)

Wile E said:


> We're using *3D*Mark06. PCMark06 doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> AthlonX2 has his Aquamark score posted in the first post, but I don't think it's an official benchmark. I can't get it to complete anyway, not even if I clock to stock. Think I either got a bad install file, or just some sort of conflict. It crashes after massive overdraw every time I run it.



sorry.. was thinking one thing and typing some thing else....i meant 3DMark06


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 19, 2006)

hey what settings do you want for aquamark3


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 19, 2006)

n/m default duh.  I got a 106,707 woot!!!


----------



## Judas (Dec 19, 2006)

PyroInc said:


> n/m default duh.  I got a 106,707 woot!!!



Thats a bloody good score....


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 19, 2006)

w0rd I'm going to tinker a bit and see if I can get it up a little more


----------



## Greek (Dec 20, 2006)

PyroInc said:


> w0rd I'm going to tinker a bit and see if I can get it up a little more



its that 8800GTX doing all the work, although i aint gonna run mine until nvidia bring out some proper drivers for vista that knows i have sli lol


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 20, 2006)

dammit greek quit using Vista


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2006)

lol

You can probably get a few more hundred points on all your scores if you go back to XP


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 20, 2006)

so whos bitch are you pyro?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2006)

lol

You need a new one eh athlon?


----------



## blacktruckryder (Dec 20, 2006)

If anyone is interested heres what i ran in Aquamark.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 20, 2006)

which card were you using when you did that test?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm guessing the x800 there Athlon.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 20, 2006)

are all the scores on the main page correct? if not let me know now before i get on skype and start talking


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2006)

NO!


Just kidding, they look right to me


----------



## blacktruckryder (Dec 20, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> which card were you using when you did that test?




It was the X800 GTO clocked at 575/575.


----------



## ryegrass (Dec 20, 2006)

Is anyone in the Overclockers Club overclocking an FX60 so I could compare notes.  I am currently running at 3.0G water cooled.
Thanks, Randy


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 20, 2006)

nope we are all X2's AM2 and 939 with a mix of A64's 939 and 754


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2006)

There is a user on here that has a 5200, his username is PepsiAddict

http://forums.techpowerup.com/member.php?u=33113


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2006)

Damn thats a good AM score.  That 8800gtx really pushes and helps that total score.


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 20, 2006)

serious when I had my 2 7900 gtx's I only scored something like 80k


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 20, 2006)

that test is weird i scored a 91k with my single 7600GT


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 20, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> so whos bitch are you pyro?



????


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 20, 2006)

oh you mean the apprentice....?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2006)

95486 on am3 video @ 615/633


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 20, 2006)

scores updated   anymore scores?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2006)

I think we need some more aquamark scores


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 20, 2006)

yeah but peet wont give me his


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, we need to get him to add it to the list...


----------



## Judas (Dec 20, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> scores updated   anymore scores?



These need to be added


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2006)

So aquamark is now included?


----------



## Judas (Dec 20, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> scores updated   anymore scores?



A few more new scores


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2006)

Wile E said:


> Ran some of the new benchies:
> 
> Sandra Arithmetic = 20660/17481  http://img.techpowerup.org/061219/SandraArithmetic.jpg
> 
> ...


I forgot to pm you x2 when I posted these.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2006)

stevorob said:


> I think we need some more aquamark scores


I'd love to give one, but I can't get it to complete, not even at near stock speeds. It always crashes out after the Massive Overdraw test. Any suggestions welcome. My preferred settings are in my system specs. I'm guessing I have a conflict somewhere. If any other info is needed, feel free to ask.


----------



## Greek (Dec 20, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> dammit greek quit using Vista



yher but thats just it, i find it annoying reformatting and installing all the apps i need for college work and stuff. i think im gonna stick, i mean i dnt mind not having a gr8 score just not a shit one . although aquamark is annoying me.


----------



## Greek (Dec 20, 2006)

Wile E said:


> I'd love to give one, but I can't get it to complete, not even at near stock speeds. It always crashes out after the Massive Overdraw test. Any suggestions welcome. My preferred settings are in my system specs. I'm guessing I have a conflict somewhere. If any other info is needed, feel free to ask.



tbh i think it's the 2.84Ghz, i had mine running at that at one point 2.810, to be exacat and aquamark failed for me too, i think 2.8 for these processors is just a bit too much, unless u put some rele high voltage into it, i still dunno how u gt 2.8 running at 1.4v, i cud only run up to 2.75GHz on 1.4v to get 2.8 i had to go to 1.4375. and 1.45 to get it very stable, but i didnt like the temps i was getting so i downlclocked.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2006)

Greek said:


> tbh i think it's the 2.84Ghz, i had mine running at that at one point 2.810, to be exacat and aquamark failed for me too, i think 2.8 for these processors is just a bit too much, unless u put some rele high voltage into it, i still dunno how u gt 2.8 running at 1.4v, i cud only run up to 2.75GHz on 1.4v to get 2.8 i had to go to 1.4375. and 1.45 to get it very stable, but i didnt like the temps i was getting so i downlclocked.



It could be that his is running the power output more stable, when we set our CPU volts (and any other for that matter) it fluctuates, better quality powewr supplies keep that fluctuation to a minimum (am not necessarily suggesting his is better than yours) its not about power ratings but stability, if a PSU "peaks and troughs" too much then you get instability and failed benches.


----------



## Greek (Dec 20, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> It could be that his is running the power output more stable, when we set our CPU volts (and any other for that matter) it fluctuates, better quality powewr supplies keep that fluctuation to a minimum (am not necessarily suggesting his is better than yours) its not about power ratings but stability, if a PSU "peaks and troughs" too much then you get instability and failed benches.



rite i see, but i do think its the voltage. buts its me and im not that knowledgable at this sort of thing, just talking from my own experience.

ma pc is on 36C and its 0c out side, but i dunno how hot ma room is. and running at 2.75GHz. if it put it on 2.8 i think it would be around 41-42.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2006)

Greek said:


> tbh i think it's the 2.84Ghz, i had mine running at that at one point 2.810, to be exacat and aquamark failed for me too, i think 2.8 for these processors is just a bit too much, unless u put some rele high voltage into it, i still dunno how u gt 2.8 running at 1.4v, i cud only run up to 2.75GHz on 1.4v to get 2.8 i had to go to 1.4375. and 1.45 to get it very stable, but i didnt like the temps i was getting so i downlclocked.


I even down clocked to 2.5GHz and then 2.2 and it still won't run. I'm starting to think it's time for a fresh XP install. It's been a while anyway, and it only takes about 10min for me because I have a fresh install w/drivers and my core programs saved as an Acronis image.

As far as getting this high on 1.4V, I actually only run @ 2.8 24/7. 100% stable, even while gaming. 2.84 pushes it a little too far, but usually lets me complete benches. I have an active PFC power supply, if that makes a difference. But, honestly, I think I just lucked out and got a really good chip. I've even undervolted it at stock speeds with no probs. Runs pretty cool too. At this speed, I hit 48c one time, running 3 instances of prime95. Never usually above 45c tho. If my board allowed more voltage, I'd go for 3GHz.


----------



## Greek (Dec 20, 2006)

Wile E said:


> I even down clocked to 2.5GHz and then 2.2 and it still won't run. I'm starting to think it's time for a fresh XP install. It's been a while anyway, and it only takes about 10min for me because I have a fresh install w/drivers and my core programs saved as an Acronis image.
> 
> As far as getting this high on 1.4V, I actually only run @ 2.8 24/7. 100% stable, even while gaming. 2.84 pushes it a little too far, but usually lets me complete benches. I have an active PFC power supply, if that makes a difference. But, honestly, I think I just lucked out and got a really good chip. I've even undervolted it at stock speeds with no probs. Runs pretty cool too. At this speed, I hit 48c one time, running 3 instances of prime95. Never usually above 45c tho. If my board allowed more voltage, I'd go for 3GHz.



i thinks its cz u on am2, or i rele dunno what im doing, cz i get on 2.8 and then i get like 38-40c idle and 50 max load but sometime 48 max load.

i fink u do have agd chip and ur lucky lol. im gonna try and get 2.8GHz and try and make it stable.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2006)

There is a patch for aquamark3 that needs to be applied.  It's a different dll file.  All you do is replace the one that is currently in your aquamark3 folder, and it runs now and doesn't crash after the massive overdraw test.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2006)

stevorob said:


> There is a patch for aquamark3 that needs to be applied.  It's a different dll file.  All you do is replace the one that is currently in your aquamark3 folder, and it runs now and doesn't crash after the massive overdraw test.



I tried that, ran the tests twice and they both completed but when I tried to take a screenshot it crashed both times   However I scored 111,054!!!!!!!  bring it on club!


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 20, 2006)

...? you scored a 111,054?


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 20, 2006)

odd.  I have faster processor and video card and yet I only scored a 106,707 humm...


----------



## pt (Dec 20, 2006)

PyroInc said:


> ...? you scored a 111,054?



something bottlenecking you, is your cpu overclocked?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2006)

PyroInc said:


> odd.  I have faster processor and video card and yet I only scored a 106,707 humm...



Faster processor?  You running it faster than 3.25Gig then?  Aquamark is not dual core enhanced.  I'll try it again and see if I can get the evidence, just in case I am not convincing any of U!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 20, 2006)

tatty can you show me your superpi screenshot i cant seem to find it anywhere?


----------



## pt (Dec 20, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Faster processor?  You running it faster than 3.25Gig then?  Aquamark is not dual core enhanced.  I'll try it again and see if I can get the evidence, just in case I am not convincing any of U!



i remenber the aquamark thread, i believe you, your score is correct, pyro is too low


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, aquamark first, even better 111,120!!!!! managed to get the screenshot.

Lol that didnt work, let me try again.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2006)

Hope this is better, have included the text file of the online bit, would not allow me to post here as html.  If it comes up small you can "display at regular size" on the icon.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2006)

And this is my old 26 second superPI run, have a 25 sec one somewhere but cant find it!


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 20, 2006)

ahh weak sauce were doing the cpu test for aquamark3 and not the total score


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2006)

PyroInc said:


> ahh weak sauce were doing the cpu test for aquamark3 and not the total score



So what was your CPU score?


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 20, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Hope this is better, have included the text file of the online bit, would not allow me to post here as html.  If it comes up small you can "display at regular size" on the icon.



nice.  I wonder what the hell is bottlenecking my system.  arrgg  I gotta go do some more tinkering.  freakin nice score tho


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2006)

My CPU is 14326 and thanx, this 7900GTO is amazing, as time goes by it loostens, the memory will now go to 840 and thats undervolted in relation to the GTX, I paid £150 for this baby which was the release price in the UK of the 1950Pro, gonna try for the big 12000 2005 score this weekend.


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 20, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> So what was your CPU score?



I got a 11,596


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 20, 2006)

my cpu is not oc'd during the test tho soo...


----------



## cdawall (Dec 20, 2006)

grr. eres my AM3 score
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3473&d=1156373173


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 20, 2006)

cdawall said:


> grr. eres my AM3 score
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3473&d=1156373173



hummm.....nice score.....? .


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2006)

PyroInc said:


> I got a 11,596



Well thats your answer then, you duallies wont like this test! gotta luv it


----------



## cdawall (Dec 20, 2006)

mines low cause it was run with crap timings and only at 2440mhz
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3312&d=1155069984
^^^see thats what i ran it at^^^


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 20, 2006)

aqua mark3 = suck with dual core


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2006)

PyroInc said:


> aqua mark3 = suck with dual core



So in essence it is your CPU bottlenecking that awesome graphics card, just think what you are losing in games! technically I will be running games at higher FPS than you, dont it just make ya wanna vomit


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 20, 2006)

well just cpu for that bench mark...  what was your cpu score in 3dmark06


----------



## cdawall (Dec 20, 2006)

PyroInc said:


> well just cpu for that bench mark...  what was your cpu score in 3dmark06



thats not nice that test is the opposite


----------



## cdawall (Dec 20, 2006)

PyroInc said:


> hummm.....nice score.....? .



2.44ghz and a ti4200 it doesnt get better than that


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 20, 2006)

cdawall said:


> thats not nice that test is the opposite





exactly lol FTW!!!


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 20, 2006)

cdawall said:


> 2.44ghz and a ti4200 it doesnt get better than that




and yet I remain a loyal apprentice


----------



## cdawall (Dec 21, 2006)

PyroInc said:


> and yet I remain a loyal apprentice



hey can you get a 36% oc on stock volts and a stock cooler on any other card than the ti4200? plus who else can say i have the oldest card in the room no matter were you are


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 21, 2006)

Just to be unbiased, the best I can get on PC Mark 2005 is 5254 on a single core with no DDR2  

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?pcm05=599495


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 21, 2006)

cdawall said:


> hey can you get a 36% oc on stock volts and a stock cooler on any other card than the ti4200? plus who else can say i have the oldest card in the room no matter were you are [/QUOT
> 
> 7900GT memory  660 > 910 near on 40% I would think and I got a 7900GT core from 450 to 620 (with a voltmod that fried it!) but you are right, between the 2 it does not quite match up to yours, nice overclock!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 21, 2006)

PyroInc said:


> exactly lol FTW!!!



 fair point! (I deserved that) but hey, my CPU cost a third of yours and about well under half for Gfx just for me to get higher FPS!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 21, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> fair point! (I deserved that) but hey, my CPU cost a third of yours and about well under half for Gfx just to get higher FPS!



yeah but saying that you have an 8800 is so much cooler than yours  
-well atleast till the ATI cards come out​


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 21, 2006)

cdawall said:


> yeah but saying that you have an 8800 is so much cooler than yours
> -well atleast till the ATI cards come out​



8800 is an awesome card....wish i could justify the cost, he just needs to clock his CPU a bit and he would be thrashing me (and prob most here) across the board....no doubts!  But hey, I am top of 3 of the tests without taking cores into consideration so I cannot complain, but you know what they say, "King for a day", one of you monkeys will just pop up and knock me right off, one things for sure, I am never gonna compete in the other 3 tests whilst I have just a single core


----------



## Greek (Dec 21, 2006)

i think u guys are in a race too much lol, score are there to be compared and not be a reason to try and beat the other guy. but thst jus me, and as far as i no, 3dmark 06 cpu score is the most fare ones for dual-cores.

i get shit on aquamark cz ma drivers are crap, and wont recognize ma sli, so not even gonna bother taking a screenshot until i do the test fairly wit some proper drivers.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 21, 2006)

Well they say competitiojn is healthy but thats about it for me, I learnt my lesson once before when I fried a 7900GT after I voltmodded it so I will "bow out gracefully".  
greek have you tried the latest Omiga drivers?


----------



## Greek (Dec 21, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Well they say competitiojn is healthy but thats about it for me, I learnt my lesson once before when I fried a 7900GT after I voltmodded it so I will "bow out gracefully".
> greek have you tried the latest Omiga drivers?



neva heard of omiga, i downloaded these drivers from guru3d.com

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1537

neva heard of omiga. i guess i shud have done ah?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 21, 2006)

you stepping out of the club tatty?


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 21, 2006)

cdawall said:


> hey can you get a 36% oc on stock volts and a stock cooler on any other card than the ti4200? plus who else can say i have the oldest card in the room no matter were you are



lol w0rd


----------



## Greek (Dec 21, 2006)

is this guy crazy?


check out him in his helmet.


addiction or what


----------



## stevorob (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow, I want that setup.  Look at those monitors.  Just wow. lol


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 21, 2006)

i want that damn helmet


----------



## stevorob (Dec 21, 2006)

Me too


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 21, 2006)

dude, the setup is cool but that  helmet is the gayest thing ever lol


----------



## stevorob (Dec 21, 2006)

Na, the helmet is cool.  It looks like night vision


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 21, 2006)

i need a helmet when i play Gears Of War


----------



## stevorob (Dec 21, 2006)

I wear all my camo when I play bf2 

(not really)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 21, 2006)

i wear my pink thong and my army helmet


----------



## stevorob (Dec 21, 2006)

whoa now... didn't need to know all that...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 21, 2006)

you said u needed a reason to post?


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 21, 2006)

all that stuff must have some $$$$$.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 21, 2006)

did you write up the request?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 21, 2006)

What request?  Who are you talking to athlon?


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 21, 2006)

yea. the only that I was thinking of adding is the name of all the members.  what do you think?


----------



## Judas (Dec 21, 2006)

Maybe we should have just one test, which also includes are vid cards too.
What do you think?


----------



## Judas (Dec 21, 2006)

In that pic is he using two psu s ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 21, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> i want that damn helmet



You do really?  I can let you have one, British Army version tho (so better obviously!  )  I have 2 but you need to pay for poastage and these muvvaas are REALLY heavy.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 21, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> you stepping out of the club tatty?



No, just not doing anymore benching for a while, it gets to the point where you are not usin the puter for what its for just doin benching instead.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey x2, you didnt put my Aquamark or PC Mark scores on last night, worked hard to get them   screenies at page 28 & 29.


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 21, 2006)

Judas said:


> Maybe we should have just one test, which also includes are vid cards too.
> What do you think?



yes!!!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 21, 2006)

Judas said:


> Maybe we should have just one test, which also includes are vid cards too.
> What do you think?


I disagree. There are already threads for that. Since we're the AMD Overclockers club, I think we should stick with cpu benches.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 21, 2006)

Wile E said:


> I disagree. There are already threads for that. Since we're the AMD Overclockers club, I think we should stick with cpu benches.




I agree with you but to be honest even SM2 is a system, test the CPU plays only a part, it is heavily dependant on RAM speed and HDD access times, I am an advocate of say just 5 of the most common tests and not to have all these options, I think the meaning of the club gets a bit messy with so many Benches and I beleive we should perhaps rethink what we want, being completely fair I would probably suggest:

3D Mark 2006 (CPU only)
NBench (CPU only) (Only because this is an AMD test)
SM2 (system test)
SuperPi (measure of raw speed)
and either PC Mark 2005 OR one of the two Sisoft benches.

Just my thoughts, not trying to "rock the boat" but as the club grows so will the work with all these benches and anyone viewing these figures is not going to download 8 benchmark proggies anyways, they will just select a couple to make a comparison with our scores.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 21, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> I agree with you but to be honest even SM2 is a system, test the CPU plays only a part, it is heavily dependant on RAM speed and HDD access times, I am an advocate of say just 5 of the most common tests and not to have all these options, I think the meaning of the club gets a bit messy with so many Benches and I beleive we should perhaps rethink what we want, being completely fair I would probably suggest:
> 
> 3D Mark 2006 (CPU only)
> NBench (CPU only) (Only because this is an AMD test)
> ...


Admittedly, I was thinking he was meaning more along the lines of graphics benches. We have such a diverse range of gfx cards in here, I just don't see how posting those benches could help.

SPeaking of benches. Got Aquamark3 to run with the patch.

AM3 = 12041


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 21, 2006)

Wile E said:


> Admittedly, I was thinking he was meaning more along the lines of graphics benches. We have such a diverse range of gfx cards in here, I just don't see how posting those benches could help.
> 
> SPeaking of benches. Got Aquamark3 to run with the patch.
> 
> AM3 = 12041



Nice score, I like aquamark....its not x2 biased, need all the help I can get


----------



## Greek (Dec 21, 2006)

if any of u wann that helmet or setup need to be shot, lol, that is what u call a proper NERD.

and how more addicting can u get lol..


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 21, 2006)

greek you could try these Vista drivers from Guru3D, they have been modded but I do not know if Sli has been included

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1527


----------



## Greek (Dec 21, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> greek you could try these Vista drivers from Guru3D, they have been modded but I do not know if Sli has been included
> 
> http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1527



ive actually tried them, but they the olders ones, im using these ones

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1537

they are more up to date but still no sli.

i guess i will have to wait until jan 30th for some proper drivers.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 21, 2006)

THESE ARE THE NEW SIGPICS FOR THE CLUB IF YOU WANT TO USE THEM LET ME KNOW AND I WILL SEND THEM TO YOU


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 21, 2006)

maybe that intel inside thing should be PS'd to read AMD inside?


----------



## JC316 (Dec 21, 2006)

Now thats a sweet sigpic! Lets just pray that intel dosen't want to sue us for using it :shadedshu .


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 21, 2006)

its an opinion.....and i live in the US...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 21, 2006)

copy mine jc so you dont get the techpowerup imagehosting in your corner


----------



## JC316 (Dec 21, 2006)

There we go.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 21, 2006)

looks like we are good to go? and another thing what happened with tatty one? is he still in the club or did he bow out? and JC please dont revive the past with OCC we dont need any trouble...any ways   everyone have a good day at TPU ill be here updating scores if anyone has any new scores post em


----------



## pt (Dec 21, 2006)

i don't like the letters much


----------



## pt (Dec 21, 2006)

just for the fun


----------



## JC316 (Dec 21, 2006)

Lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 22, 2006)

pt said:


> just for the fun


----------



## Greek (Dec 22, 2006)

i think ill stick with my own i like it more. but u guys go ahead and have ur own, i though mine looked better but ah well i supose thats a way to take the pisss out of intel with the logo.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 22, 2006)

check out my sigpic,what ya think?


----------



## Greek (Dec 22, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> check out my sigpic,what ya think?



nice font, dafont.com works gr8


----------



## JC316 (Dec 22, 2006)

We likes! Looks sorta like the Halo Version of the AMD OCC.


----------



## Greek (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 22, 2006)

I like this one !


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 22, 2006)

anyone wanna get on skype? as long as you have a headset we can have a Overclockers Anonymous Meetings..where we can all talk about what to do with the club and general bullsh*t...my name on skype is AthlonX2


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 22, 2006)

hey, instead of the intel inside logo with a crossout, how bout this?


----------



## blacktruckryder (Dec 22, 2006)

I made it 2.7 and managed to run SuperPi once.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 22, 2006)

What voltage are you running to get 2.7?


----------



## blacktruckryder (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm running stock volts on the processor and 2.7 on the memory.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow! That must be a great clocker. I get 2.7 stable a 1.55.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Dec 22, 2006)

I just had to bump the voltage on the processor up a bit. I got a BSOD a few minutes ago.



Here is my latest Science mark score.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Dec 22, 2006)

My latest Sandra CPU scores.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 22, 2006)

Everybody Needs To Run Superpi 1.5 Xs Mod Or The Scores Wont Be Posted THERES A LINK TO IT ON MY FIRST POST


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> looks like we are good to go? and another thing what happened with tatty one? is he still in the club or did he bow out? and JC please dont revive the past with OCC we dont need any trouble...any ways   everyone have a good day at TPU ill be here updating scores if anyone has any new scores post em



I am still here! i responded to your question about me a couple of pages ago, I just meant I was going to have a break from benching for a while, am still a club supporter!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2006)

x2, I assume that mine was not the correct version of SuperPI?  also you didnt post my PC Mark 2005 score from page 28 I think it was, I will download and re-run the SuperPI tonite.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 24, 2006)

Alrighty, we decided to have Christmas a tad early this year and get everything cleaned up. So I now have 3 fans pulling 200+ CFM and my AC freezer pro. Currently I am at 2.8@ 1.6V I never go over 41*C. My first score for N bench.

EDIT:

Here is sandra multimedia and arithmetic as well


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 24, 2006)

PyroInc said:


> yea. the only that I was thinking of adding is the name of all the members.  what do you think?



you woulod have to pm every member if u wanted to add there names


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 24, 2006)

eh. i guess ill post an old score to help the "team" out.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 24, 2006)

also i just updated scores a few minutes ago...i know most of you wont be around for the holidays...so have a good  rest of the weekend and week and come back from christmas and new years with a vengeance and some new pc parts for your rigs and give me some real scores!!! lol...and stevo you need to go home and benchmark the POS rig of yours so we can see what it can do


----------



## stevorob (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah, I'll be getting some parts after I get this christmas money in.  I'll be sure to destroy all these scores with my "POS" rig


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 24, 2006)

i dont think anyone will beat the single core sm2 score


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 24, 2006)

it can be beaten  ...... if someone happens to have a chip that can do 3.2GHz+


----------



## stevorob (Dec 24, 2006)

It's not all chip.

I was doing 2.82ghz for my score.  If I can get to 2.85 or even 2.9, I could beat that score.


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 24, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> you woulod have to pm every member if u wanted to add there names


I mean there usernames.  That way the letter will seem more "user active"


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 24, 2006)

but you would still have to ask every member if they would want there names to be in it..i dont want to force anyone to do it if you know what im saying


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 24, 2006)

stevorob said:


> It's not all chip.
> 
> I was doing 2.82ghz for my score.  If I can get to 2.85 or even 2.9, I could beat that score.



stevo i said single core you have a dual core 4200


----------



## stevorob (Dec 24, 2006)

I know you said single core.

And I can beat that single core score  

And I'll beat the dual core score too when I get back to my house


----------



## Judas (Dec 24, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> eh. i guess ill post an old score to help the "team" out.




Nice single core score though


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 24, 2006)

Judas said:


> Nice single core score though



Very nice score but the DDR2 helps an aweful lot.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 24, 2006)

Here is a SuperPI run with the updated proggie as advised.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 25, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Very nice score but the DDR2 helps an aweful lot.



not really, at most about 4-8%. good DDR could match that score.


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 25, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> but you would still have to ask every member if they would want there names to be in it..i dont want to force anyone to do it if you know what im saying



yea I got ya I'll set up a thread and see who wants in


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 26, 2006)

whats that all about? is that a warm up for postwhoring at a later time?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 26, 2006)

You know it is... 

We need some more scores


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 26, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> not really, at most about 4-8%. good DDR could match that score.



If thats the case how would you explain your SM2 score compared with a CPU supporting only DDR1 running at the same speeds? ie S939 versus AM2.  The only system difference I can see is DDR1 versus DDR2.


----------



## Judas (Dec 26, 2006)

PyroInc said:


> yea I got ya I'll set up a thread and see who wants in



Who wants in to what ?


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 27, 2006)

Is this still open to anyone?  I am downloading the benchies as I type.  Except for Sandra that is.  The link in the original post doesnt seem to be working.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 27, 2006)

yeah  you can join youve been at tpu long enough


----------



## blacktruckryder (Dec 27, 2006)

Heres my latest Super Pi score. I'm using the correct version of it now.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 27, 2006)

****updated****


----------



## blacktruckryder (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok, here are some more new scores.          Aquamark, Sciencemark and Sandra.


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 27, 2006)

Judas said:


> Who wants in to what ?



I'm going to be sending in a formal request to AMD for sponsorship of the "amd overclockers club,” you never know they might bite I'll be setting up a thread tomorrow so I know which user names want to be put in the letter.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 27, 2006)

Page 32 has my SuperPI score on the updated version you wanted x2, also page 28 (I think) has a PC Mark 2005 run.

Edit:  Here is the PC Mark 2005 one:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?pcm05=599495


----------



## pu (Dec 27, 2006)

*Amd 2800*

I have a asus a7n8x 2.0 motherboard with a amd 2800 barton do I have to connect the pins on the cpu in order to overclock it? and if so how? when I try to overclock it from the bios I just get black screen I went to 11 * 200 and got nothing at 200 fsb I get nothing at default 12.5 166 it boots up fine.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 27, 2006)

here are some guides for tweaking your motherboard. YOU DO IT AT YOUR OWN RISK WE AT THE AMD OCC TAKE NO RESPONSIBILTY TO WHAT YOU DO WITH YOUR PC

http://nforcershq.com/forum/thu-may-01-2003-226-pm-vp108849.html


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2006)

well my chip is up and running gunna get all those new things and run them  yeah for RMA


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 27, 2006)

alright if anyone wants to be mentioned in the letter let me know on this thread.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=22550


----------



## pu (Dec 27, 2006)

*2800*

DO i have to unlock the cpu with wiretrick or pencil or something or can I do it from bios?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2006)

pu said:


> DO i have to unlock the cpu with wiretrick or pencil or something or can I do it from bios?



certain NF2 boards are unlocked but thats it


----------



## pu (Dec 27, 2006)

my board is asus but my question is about the processor do I have to do something to like short out some pins on it or can I do it from bios I can move the fsb in increments starting at 166 and up and I can change the multiplier also


----------



## pt (Dec 27, 2006)

pu said:


> my board is asus but my question is about the processor do I have to do something to like short out some pins on it or can I do it from bios I can move the fsb in increments starting at 166 and up and I can change the multiplier also



shorting out pins?


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 28, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> If thats the case how would you explain your SM2 score compared with a CPU supporting only DDR1 running at the same speeds? ie S939 versus AM2.  The only system difference I can see is DDR1 versus DDR2.



Latencies. Ultimate FSB speeds isnt everything. Tighter latencies but at slower frequencies will largely match \ outperform higher frequencies and slower timings.

For example;

Currently I run my DDR2 @ 1160MHz, 10x CPU multi for a CPU frequency of 2.9GHz. However I can also run (albiet game unstable - thanks crappy CPU not being able to handle 3GHz /sarcasm) 11x 273, which gives me exactly DDR2-1000, but with tighter timings, which outperform my stable OC by about 400MB\s bandwidth wise.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 28, 2006)

should we kick stevorob out of our club,he is being mouthty on skype...lol j/k


----------



## stevorob (Dec 28, 2006)

I'll overthrow Athlon and claim the AMD OCC under my rule!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 28, 2006)

oh...god there goes the club:shadedshu


----------



## stevorob (Dec 28, 2006)

It'll be better than ever.  I'll actually keep scores updated


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah right...i dont think you can handle that...i have less of a life than you do and i dont always get them all at the same time


----------



## stevorob (Dec 28, 2006)

This is very true.  Then why don't you update instead of postwhoring?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 28, 2006)

im not postwhoring.....why would you say that? im not random..geeze....:shadedshu


----------



## stevorob (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 28, 2006)

if u both dont stop spamming and posting some results ill club u both with a monkey wrench


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 28, 2006)

what kind of results you want ket? talk about spamming....:shadedshu


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 28, 2006)

Well heres what Ive ran so far.  Still no luck with the Sandra link.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?pcm05=612131
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=859426


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 28, 2006)

comparative real-world results, thats what. not just benchmarks, which hold very little weight in the real world


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 28, 2006)

and how do you suggest we do that..Master Ket?


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 28, 2006)

With you two bickering did you even notice I posted some results  On a serious note maybe someone could enlighten me as to what part of the orb will I find a url for my 3dmark/pcmark scores.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 28, 2006)

well, off the top of my head theres always the trusty winrar test. take say a 300MB bunch of random stuff (consisting of smaller size files only, like 1-10mb say) and see how long it takes to make a zip\rar file.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 28, 2006)

oh...wow i have never used orb myself...can anyone help our newest member?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> well, off the top of my head theres always the trusty winrar test. take say a 300MB bunch of random stuff (consisting of smaller size files only, like 1-10mb say) and see how long it takes to make a zip file.



do you know how much people will cheat? theres no way for us to verify that...or is therE?


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 28, 2006)

I could take a screenshot just always see people not trusting those...

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?pcm05=612131

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=859426


Does that work guys?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 28, 2006)

we would need time elapsed photos or a video to verify the time.........unless there is a better way,ket?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 28, 2006)

You can take a screenshot I think of the finished task.  WinRar shoudl say how long it took... I'll check real quick.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 28, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> do you know how much people will cheat? theres no way for us to verify that...or is therE?



ppl cant cheat with those tests, PSing the times to read something different isnt that easy, at least not to the level of so it isnt noticable. just remember to hit the print screen key in time


----------



## stevorob (Dec 28, 2006)

Negative... The menu disappears when the comression is done.  Took me like 15 seconds to compress 47.9mb into 35mb


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 28, 2006)

Edited my results post #834.  Can someone verify my links work?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 28, 2006)

Gotta run the CPU test instead of the system test in pcmark05.

And you have your cpu score on 3dmark06, so that's good.


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 28, 2006)

I cant do that in the demo right? Doh! I dont have Advanced Edition


----------



## stevorob (Dec 28, 2006)

PM Athlon about that.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 28, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Negative... The menu disappears when the comression is done.  Took me like 15 seconds to compress 47.9mb into 35mb



thats why i said be sure to hit print screen in time


----------



## stevorob (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, I tried that.  I missed.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 28, 2006)

[517th]LiNKiN said:


> I cant do that in the demo right? Doh! I dont have Advanced Edition



*cough* crack *cough*


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 28, 2006)

oFriggin ell x2, I have posted my superPI and PC Mark 2005 scores now 4 times over a week and you still have not updated.....Stevo's right, Stop postwhoring!!!!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 28, 2006)

god bless nbench is big :shadedshu 110mb!!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 28, 2006)

tatty i need just the cpu score from pcmark..you gave me the system suite score....anyways i just updated


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 28, 2006)

Well I learned that the first post is being updated, but I didnt make the list. Doh!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 28, 2006)

this is why i dont post scores in here often, they never seem to get added for other folk  tho saying  that, my SCM2 score did get posted damn fast


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> this is why i dont post scores in here often, they never seem to get added for other folk  tho saying  that, my SCM2 score did get posted damn fast



is sciencemark the only bench you ran?


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 28, 2006)

Maybe Ive been kicked out of the club already?


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 28, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> is sciencemark the only bench you ran?



nah i ran others too a while back, SCM2 is just the only one i could be arsed to post in this thread at the time  eh, heres a few more as we are on the topic  not a bad 06 score even if i do say so myself  beats a 7600GT up pretty bad, yes ill post proof if so desired


----------



## pt (Dec 28, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> this is why i dont post scores in here often, they never seem to get added for other folk  tho saying  that, my SCM2 score did get posted damn fast



    

who updates that thread anyway?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> nah i ran others too a while back, SCM2 is just the only one i could be arsed to post in this thread at the time  eh, heres a few more as we are on the topic  not a bad 06 score even if i do say so myself  beats a 7600GT up pretty bad, yes ill post proof if so desired



i think i have you beat on both of those scores....ill have to run them again and see what i can get out of this 7600.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 28, 2006)

heres my 06 score

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=579770

and 05

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=7360323


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2006)

here is my nbench


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 30, 2006)

*need to update with the new memory*

Athlonx2 , I got that memory you and the fellas suggested and here is the results thus far!
View attachment 5322

View attachment 5323

View attachment 5324

View attachment 5325

View attachment 5326

View attachment 5327

is there a patch for PCMark cuz when I finish the test and go to view I get an error, says my test is invalid?

those are my scores and a couple of CPU-Z shots just in case i needed proof!


----------



## stevorob (Dec 30, 2006)

And the screenies with the digicam 

Nice scores... Much improvement over that value ram garbage.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 30, 2006)

lol thanks I just like that i beat Athlons cpu score for aquamark...lmao
I guess it will give him somethin to work for!

so much for all the hazing on "this DFI crap"  now i see why Ax2 wants it!


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 30, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> heres my 06 score
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=579770
> 
> ...



you only beat me because 3dmark is "dual core" optimised. hence just because you have an extra core your cpu score is about doubled  i dare you to switch to a decent single core and try beating my 68GT


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 30, 2006)

i bet i can set affinity to one core and still beat your score


----------



## Judas (Dec 30, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> you only beat me because 3dmark is "dual core" optimised. hence just because you have an extra core your cpu score is about doubled  i dare you to switch to a decent single core and try beating my 68GT



Well you could always get your self an other 68gt


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 30, 2006)

that wont help his CPU score!   All be it the tests would look better when your there watchin


hahaha....PEETENATOR......thanks Athlon


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 30, 2006)

2-3-3-5 fsb212


----------



## stevorob (Dec 30, 2006)

Updated 12/30/06

*******SCIENCEMARK SCORES*******

********DUAL CORES********

*JUDAS*..............1624.43
*STEVOROB*........1614.95
*WILE E*.............1555.53
*ATHLONX2*........1541.87
*PYROINC*............1392.77
*517LINKIN*...........1386.79
*EASYRHINO*........1340.26
*GREEK*...............1336.74

******SINGLE CORES******

*KETXXX*.............1622.16
*TATTYONE*........1521.08
*PT*....................1496.75
*DRDNA*...................1457.99
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...1328.08
*SNEEKYPEET*.......1327.73
*OILY17*..............1189.03
*JC316*...............1167
*ATIonion*............1060.61
*CDAWALL*...........1053.52



*******3DMARK06 CPU*******

*****DUAL CORES*****

*JUDAS*...............2208
*WILE E*..............2173
*STEVOROB*.........2105
*JLEWIS*.............2083
*517LINKIN*........2052
*ATHLONX2*..........2017
*GREEK*...............1941
*EASYRHINO*........1939
*PYROINC*............1798

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*.........1273
*DRDNA*.................1157
*KETXXX*...............1141
*JC316*................1031
*SNEEKYPEET*........970
*ATIonion*.............903



*******N-BENCH*******

*****DUAL CORES*****
*JUDAS*.................3475
*GREEK*.................3199
*WILE E*................3128
*STEVOROB*...........3105
*517LINKIN*............2972
*ATHLONX2*...........2935
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*..........2868
*PYROINC*..............2619

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*.................3543
*DRDNA*.......................3273
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*.......3111
*JC316*........................3104
*JLEWIS*.......................2887
*EASYRHINO*.................2868
*CDAWALL*....................2745
*OILY17*.......................2643
*PYROINC*.....................2619
*ATIonion*.....................2194


*******SUPER PI MOD 1.5 XS 1M*******

*TATTYONE*...........26.657
*DRDNA*............28.843
*STEVOROB*...........29.922
*JUDAS*.................30.359
*WILE E*.................31.375
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*....31.797
*517LINKIN*.............33.187
*ATHLONX2*...........33.25
*SNEEKYPEET*.........33.375
*PYROINC*..............34.922
*OILY17*................35.656
*JC316*.................35.657
*GREEK*.................36.875
*CDAWALL*.............39.406

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU MULTIMEDIA****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.......................54522/59299
*WILE E*.......................53581/58332
*GREEK*.......................52666/56817
*STEVOROB*..................51727/56631
*ATHLONX2*..................51537/56109
*PYROINC*....................45304/49389

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*.......................28323/30751
*JC316*.......................25675/28606
*Blacktruckryder*...........25668/27857
*OILY17*......................22985/25278

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU ARITHMETIC****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.........................20995/17784
*WILE E*........................20660/17401
*GREEK*........................20286/17169
*STEVOROB*..................19936/16731
*ATHLONX2*..................19843/16784
*PYROINC*.....................17480/14652

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*..........................10921/9209
*JC316*.........................10151/8582
*Blacktruckryder*............9850/8364
*OILY17*.......................8959/7604

*****AQUAMARK 3 CPU*****

*TATTYONE*...............14,236
*DRDNA*...................13,120
*STEVOROB*...............12,869
*ATHLONX2*...............12,402
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*.........12,342
*SNEEKYPEET*.............12,186
*WILE E*.................12,041
*PYROINC*.................11,596
*517LINKIN*...............11,206
*CDAWALL*.................9,441


*****PCMARK05 CPU*****

*WILE E*.................5809
*STEVOROB*............5605
*GREEK*..................5483
*ATHLONX2*.............4105


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 30, 2006)

so everyone knows stevorob has decided to take on apprenticeship,he will be updating scores along with me


----------



## stevorob (Dec 30, 2006)

Yep, I'm the new slave.  Feel free to PM me scores too.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 30, 2006)

Ill get some more scores up when i get time to oc again.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 30, 2006)

Well post them up when you get them


----------



## Wile E (Dec 30, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Yep, I'm the new slave.  Feel free to PM me scores too.


Sweet, congrats stevo, I think. lol


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 30, 2006)

AthlonX2 and stevorob  you guys forgot my other scores on page 13 the 10th post down ..Please update


----------



## stevorob (Dec 30, 2006)

I think I got it.  I have my posts set up differently, so I had to look on different pages to find it.  Make sure I got the right scores.

1157 for 3dmark06
3273 for nbench
1457.99 for SM2.0


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank you stevorob  You da man You da man


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 30, 2006)

hey guys just the super pi and sciencemark needs an update on mine when u get the time thx


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 30, 2006)

SISO 2007 >>> CPU Multimedia>>>28323/30751





SISO 2007>>>CPU Arithmetic >>>>10921/9209






srry the images are so big but i run 1920x1080


----------



## stevorob (Dec 30, 2006)

Updated for DRDNA.

Peet, just let me know when you get your scores and I'll post them in.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank you stevorob !!! I have Aquamark3 on there way  I had no luck w/pcm05 cuz it doesnt like my IE


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 30, 2006)

AQUA>>13120


----------



## stevorob (Dec 30, 2006)

Updated


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 30, 2006)

Man I really need to put the vapochill back on my FX57 then I'd be able to buck up a slot or two   The only reason its not is because I cant seem to get an over whelming clock out this current rig ..i want to get a different mobo for it just not sure which one yet ...probably another DFI..my current DFI RDX200 is really first generation stuff for that kind of set up..Dont get me wrong though because even though it may not be  a FSB mobo for me I can adjust every thing pretty tight and take the FSB hit and still compete fairly well but to really get the fiddle going I need a diff mobo
PS i also have been thinking about trying out an ASUS board again.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 30, 2006)

Here is a package of two batch files i have created the first killservice.bat will stop all services so you can run benchmarks,and the second turns the services back on after benchmarking


----------



## blacktruckryder (Dec 30, 2006)

Well i made it to 2.74 @ 1.5v. I was able to do a few benches before it locked up.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 30, 2006)

Updated the scores again.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2006)

you havnt added any of my newer stuff? NBench, and aquamark are on the thread


----------



## stevorob (Dec 30, 2006)

Can't find your AM3 score cdawall.  Updated you're nbench score though.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2006)

this was only at 2.4 and the nbench was oonly at 2.4 so ill go ahead and clock up to my max and give you some better results but till then here you go


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2006)

ok here is AM3 @ 2.44ghz (max on my new chip)




lol i downed the clock on my gfx card 5mhz and it was cut in half  oh and it was running dual display aswell
here is NBench at 2.44ghz


----------



## stevorob (Dec 31, 2006)

Got your AM3 posted.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2006)

hey what is the website address that has all this on it?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 31, 2006)

We don't use the website anymore, just this thread.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2006)

o ok


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 31, 2006)

i guess after all onion didnt get stuck in a snow bank like i thought....


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 31, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Updated 12/30/06
> 
> *******SCIENCEMARK SCORES*******
> 
> ...



lol just noticed this, my single core besting all other single cores and all but 1 dual core, an the margin in that could be considered well within the margin of error


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 31, 2006)

im not sure if this has been said yet or not....but i havent been able to get AM3 to run on the x1k line of cards...i have tried on 3 diff. cards....it runs but errors before it posts a score...Nam. has had this happen to him as well...so maybe AM3 shouldnt be added..... 




i would make a joke about the snow bank, but with the recent death of Kim and those 3 hikers, i wont....


----------



## pt (Dec 31, 2006)

ATIonion said:


> im not sure if this has been said yet or not....but i havent been able to get AM3 to run on the x1k line of cards...i have tried on 3 diff. cards....it runs but errors before it posts a score...Nam. has had this happen to him as well...so maybe AM3 shouldnt be added.....



it runned on my x1800gto


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 31, 2006)

ATIonion said:


> im not sure if this has been said yet or not....but i havent been able to get AM3 to run on the x1k line of cards...i have tried on 3 diff. cards....it runs but errors before it posts a score...Nam. has had this happen to him as well...so maybe AM3 shouldnt be added.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



see attached patch, should fix the problem.


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 31, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> see attached patch, should fix the problem.



nice...ty...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 31, 2006)

now run those test young padawans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevorob (Dec 31, 2006)

And post scores so I have something to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 31, 2006)

stevo we are hanging out on teamspeak if you wanna join let me know


----------



## stevorob (Dec 31, 2006)

Sure.  PM me the info


----------



## stevorob (Dec 31, 2006)

Alright, updated for you.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 31, 2006)

GOOD JOB


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 31, 2006)

it just means he must masturbate a lot  oh and a test has been left out that shouldnt have imo, the FEAR benchmark. if peeps decide to start using it make sure u patch fear to the latest which is like 1.08.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 31, 2006)

FEAR is very video based.

Wouldn't do us any good.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Dec 31, 2006)

You guys missed my scores on page 36 post #890.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 31, 2006)

Updated 1/1/07

*******SCIENCEMARK SCORES*******

********DUAL CORES********

*JUDAS*..............1638.38
*STEVOROB*........1614.95
*WILE E*.............1555.53
*ATHLONX2*........1541.87
*PYROINC*............1392.77
*517LINKIN*...........1386.79
*EASYRHINO*........1340.26
*GREEK*...............1336.74

******SINGLE CORES******

*KETXXX*.............1622.16
*TATTYONE*........1521.08
*PT*....................1496.75
*DRDNA*...................1457.99
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...1328.08
*SNEEKYPEET*.......1327.73
*OILY17*..............1189.03
*JC316*...............1167
*ATIonion*............1060.61
*CDAWALL*...........1053.52



*******3DMARK06 CPU*******

*****DUAL CORES*****

*JUDAS*...............2208
*WILE E*..............2173
*STEVOROB*.........2105
*JLEWIS*.............2083
*517LINKIN*........2052
*ATHLONX2*..........2017
*GREEK*...............1941
*EASYRHINO*........1939
*PYROINC*............1798

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*.........1273
*DRDNA*.................1157
*KETXXX*...............1141
*JC316*................1072
*SNEEKYPEET*........970
*ATIonion*.............903



*******N-BENCH*******

*****DUAL CORES*****
*JUDAS*.................3475
*GREEK*.................3199
*WILE E*................3128
*STEVOROB*..............3105
*517LINKIN*.............2972
*ATHLONX2*..............2935
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*.............2868
*PYROINC*...............2619

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*...........3543
*DRDNA*.................3273
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*......3111
*JC316*..................3104
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*..........2868
*CDAWALL*..............2745
*OILY17*................2643
*PYROINC*..............2619
*ATIonion*..............2194


*******SUPER PI MOD 1.5 XS 1M*******

*TATTYONE*...........26.657
*DRDNA*............28.843
*STEVOROB*...........29.922
*JUDAS*.................30.359
*WILE E*.................31.375
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*....31.797
*517LINKIN*.............33.187
*ATHLONX2*...........33.25
*SNEEKYPEET*.........33.375
*PYROINC*..............34.922
*OILY17*................35.656
*JC316*.................35.657
*GREEK*.................36.875
*CDAWALL*.............39.406

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU MULTIMEDIA****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.......................54522/59299
*WILE E*.......................53581/58332
*GREEK*.......................52666/56817
*STEVOROB*..................51727/56631
*ATHLONX2*..................51537/56109
*PYROINC*....................45304/49389

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*.......................28323/30751
*JC316*.......................25675/28606
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...........25668/27857
*OILY17*......................22985/25278

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU ARITHMETIC****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.........................20995/17784
*WILE E*........................20660/17401
*GREEK*........................20286/17169
*STEVOROB*..................19936/16731
*ATHLONX2*..................19843/16784
*PYROINC*.....................17480/14652

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*..........................10921/9209
*JC316*.........................10151/8582
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*............9850/8364
*OILY17*.......................8959/7604

*****AQUAMARK 3 CPU*****

*ATHLONX2*...............14,769
*TATTYONE*...............14,236
*DRDNA*...................13,120
*STEVOROB*...............12,869
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*.........12,342
*SNEEKYPEET*.............12,186
*WILE E*.................12,041
*PYROINC*.................11,596
*517LINKIN*...............11,206
*JC316*...................10,680
*CDAWALL*.................9,441


*****PCMARK05 CPU*****

*WILE E*.................5809
*STEVOROB*............5605
*GREEK*..................5483
*ATHLONX2*.............4105


----------



## blacktruckryder (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you. I must have waited to long to post up about it.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 1, 2007)

Here is my Aquamark score.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 1, 2007)

Here is my latest 3dmark06


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 1, 2007)

how come your cpu scores are so low jc?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 1, 2007)

yea JC something looks fishy on yur aqm score look where i sit in that , then look at the diff between our 3D06 cpu's!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 1, 2007)

NEW AQUAMARK FOR ME AT 2.88Ghz on x2 3800,and the 7600gt at 750 core and 920 memory


----------



## JC316 (Jan 1, 2007)

Quite honestly, I don't know what the deal is with Aquamark. My X1800XT SHOULD be scoring at least 18-20K, yet it only gets 10K. It was the exact same way with my X1800GTO as well.

SCmark dosen't like my system either, yet I am fairly dominate in 3dMark06 and Sandra.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 1, 2007)

yeah that is very odd,have you tried using the directcpll fix for AM3? dont know if that will help


----------



## JC316 (Jan 1, 2007)

I think so, before it wouldn't run, so I had to use some fix on it.
EDIT:

Confirmed, I have used the fix.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 1, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> NEW AQUAMARK FOR ME AT 2.88Ghz on x2 3800,and the 7600gt at 750 core and 920 memory


That's a damn good overclock on a 939 3800X2. What kind of voltage did you have to run to get that?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 1, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> lol just noticed this, my single core besting all other single cores and all but 1 dual core, an the margin in that could be considered well within the margin of error




Told you! Sceincemark is very memory biased and as you have DDR2 it does make a big difference which is why your CPU does not compete with single cores in other tests, just look how much you are in front on SM2 and then compare it with the 3D 2006 CPU test....I rest my case your honour!


----------



## Judas (Jan 1, 2007)

new SM score ...needs adding


----------



## cdawall (Jan 1, 2007)

******N-BENCH******

****DUAL CORES****
JUDAS.................3475
GREEK.................3199
WILE E................3128
STEVOROB..............3105
517LINKIN.............2972
ATHLONX2..............2935
JLEWIS................2887
EASYRHINO.............2868
PYROINC...............2619

****SINGLE CORES****

TATTYONE...........3543
DRDNA.................3273
BLACKTRUCKRYDER......3111
JC316..................3104
JLEWIS................2887
EASYRHINO..........2868
CDAWALL..............2745
OILY17................2643
PYROINC..............2619
ATIonion..............2194

only tests im not in last place


----------



## stevorob (Jan 1, 2007)

Updated guys.  Sorry, wasn't on at all yesterday and last night.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 1, 2007)

SLACKER......


----------



## Judas (Jan 1, 2007)

Too many beers i reckon...


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 1, 2007)

Judas said:


> Too many beers i reckon...



yup


----------



## stevorob (Jan 1, 2007)

Too much crown royal


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 2, 2007)

me thinks stevo is a lightweight.....


----------



## stevorob (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll drink you under the table...


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 2, 2007)

stevorob said:


> FEAR is very video based.
> 
> Wouldn't do us any good.



I mention it because unlike all the tests so far, its not synthetic.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 2, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Told you! Sceincemark is very memory biased and as you have DDR2 it does make a big difference which is why your CPU does not compete with single cores in other tests, just look how much you are in front on SM2 and then compare it with the 3D 2006 CPU test....I rest my case your honour!



SCM2 isnt overtly biased. Most its tests are CPU architectural efficiancy tests (molecular dynamics, primordia, cryptography, etc) which have very little to do with available physical memory bandwith, but internally available Lv.1 & 2 CPU cache bandwidth. The only specific physical system bandwidth test is the memory benchmark, if this had as a significant impact on the final result as some believe, all them P4s would be slaughtering us with the ludicrous bandwidth them things can get 

In summary, SCM2 is more sensative to overall CPU frequency (regardless of single or dual core), the CPUs architectural efficiancy and core tweaks \ optimisations, than it is to available overall system bandwidth. A good example to give would be to compare a 939 system running BH5 @ 2-2-2-6 DDR520 or so vs. AM2 with DDR2 @ around 1200MHz 4-4-4 and to run SCM2s memory bandwidth test, you will notice the scores won't differ much, in fact i'd wager the BH5 beating out the DDR2


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 2, 2007)

OK I get that but how then would you explain 2 Athlons with say 450Mhz speed difference getting such different scores, surely there cannot be such a huge difference in chip efficiency between an AM2 running at 2750 and a Sandy running at 3200 and at those speeds my memory was fairly tight, like 2.5-3-2-5 @1T @ 480Mhz!  Just look at the highest Sandy score against mine on the SM2 table, that amount of difference you would suggest isnt just memory ??? 

And if you look at this clubs SuperPI/NBench/2005CPU scores I am wiping the floor with those same AM2 chips that can arsekick me in SM2.


----------



## Greek (Jan 2, 2007)

couldnt agree more with tatty, its definatelly the ram making those high scores!


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

tatty and ketxxx, pls post your sm2 score here and we will see that


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 2, 2007)

it already is somewhere in here, I have not kept a copy but I think mine was 1521 and his was like 1622 and my CPU was running at 3.1Gig, if you remember back then PT 3.1Gig @480Mhz on the ram gave me a higher score than 3.25gig at only 450 on the ram which would suggest that memory was doing the business.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 2, 2007)

I would agree that memoy is a HUGE factor in SCmark. I went from 2.6 to 2.8 and my SCmark went DOWN, yet everything else went up. At 2.6 my memory was running 440MHZ, at 2.8 my memory was running 370MHZ. On top of that, tighter timings improved my SCmark as well.


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> it already is somewhere in here, I have not kept a copy but I think mine was 1521 and his was like 1622 and my CPU was running at 3.1Gig, if you remember back then PT 3.1Gig @480Mhz on the ram gave me a higher score than 3.25gig at only 450 on the ram which would suggest that memory was doing the business.



i don't care about the score, i want to compare the results in primordia, and the others
it's probabily on the sm2 thread but i don't know where
can you find yours?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 2, 2007)

pt said:


> i don't care about the score, i want to compare the results in primordia, and the others
> it's probabily on the sm2 thread but i don't know where
> can you find yours?



Ahhhh right........here ya go:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=4714&d=1165014608


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Ahhhh right........here ya go:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=4714&d=1165014608



thanks
now we just need ketxxx score


----------



## MoralesD66 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey y'all.. i'm at 2.75 ghz with an x2 4200.. @ 1.525 volts... 1250HT.. on a Ultra-D.. i love this chippppy chippperrroooo...go AMD..


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

now to solve this once and for all:













on the 1st tatty wins (if i'm not mistaked it's a cpu test)

on the 2nd ketxxx win (cpu test if i'm not mistaked)

on the 3rd ketxxx win (i think it uses cpu and ram at the same time mostly)

on 4th and 5th ketxxx wins by a large ammount of points(mem tests)

on the 6th tatty wins (cpu test)

are you 2 happy now?, sm2 is ram biased a lot, altought some tests are very cpu dependent


----------



## MoralesD66 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Overclockers club*

I ran Sciencemark 2.0 and got 1430 marks, and on super pi 1mb like 30 secs and change..


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

MoralesD66 said:


> I ran Sciencemark 2.0 and got 1430 marks, and on super pi 1mb like 30 secs and change..



we need print screens


----------



## MoralesD66 (Jan 2, 2007)

will do.. i'll post when i get home from my worthless jobbbby job


----------



## stevorob (Jan 2, 2007)

MoralesD66 said:


> Hey y'all.. i'm at 2.75 ghz with an x2 4200.. @ 1.525 volts... 1250HT.. on a Ultra-D.. i love this chippppy chippperrroooo...go AMD..



You should turn your HT link multi down.  1250 is pretty high.

If you turn it to 4x, you'll sit right on 1000 @ 250fsb


----------



## MoralesD66 (Jan 2, 2007)

does it matter that my HT is soo high? does it give any type of performance boost? or it is more harmful and good?


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

stevorob said:


> You should turn your HT link multi down.  1250 is pretty high.
> 
> If you turn it to 4x, you'll sit right on 1000 @ 250fsb



there is o problem running a high ht 
mine is running at 1500


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2007)

MoralesD66 said:


> does it matter that my HT is soo high? does it give any type of performance boost? or it is more harmful and good?



as long as its over 600mhz there is no performance change what so ever


----------



## Greek (Jan 2, 2007)

morales i dont know why your voltage is too much, i mean i get 2.75GHz at 1.4v, ur pushing 1.525v, personally i fink its too much, but then again u do have a diff board


----------



## MoralesD66 (Jan 2, 2007)

you telling me you can run 24/7, run super pi 32meg, prime for 48 hrs at 2.75ghz at 1.4 volts???.. and its not an opty??...... u sure??.... if so.. kudos.... i guess my ultra-D and chip are power hungry... time for an opty 175


----------



## MoralesD66 (Jan 2, 2007)

you must have a great stepping.. b'c  I can only run 2.64 at 1.425 in bios.. 2.75 needs more juice.. anything lesss will lockup and reboot my pc


----------



## stevorob (Jan 2, 2007)

Mines the same way Morales.  I have to run 1.55v to hit anything over 2.8ghz.  However, the high vcore doesn't bother me.  I have pretty good cooling, so I never see 50C.


----------



## MoralesD66 (Jan 2, 2007)

after i primed it on a warm day (35C)i hit 57C wit the artic freeezer... its all stock though.. i'm thinking of putting a bigger 12cm fan on both ends of it.. to really push some more air.. the artic cooler chokes in the heat and the 9.2cm fan doens't blow much air at all


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks PT....thought as much


----------



## stevorob (Jan 2, 2007)

I have the cooler as well, and I put an 80 on the opposite side of the 92 to pull that hot air.  Cools another few degrees, and was a cheap addition.  But yeah, 2 120s would really help keep that thing cool.


----------



## MoralesD66 (Jan 2, 2007)

nice... time for some nice thermaltake orange fans.. they make much noise.. but i dont care. the tower is under the desk anyways...  how about the panflo's??? great as they are hyped-up to be?  anyways.. enuff of this rant.. its the AMD overclockers club thread and now my bs overclock thread.. thanks guys... GO AMD!!! and may we kick intel's arse late this year with our new architecture.. intel was great in the P3 era... watch.. AMD is the quiet sleeeper.. its kick butt again.. i know it


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Thanks PT....thought as much



no problems, i hope all your doubts are answered


----------



## Wile E (Jan 3, 2007)

MoralesD66 said:


> you telling me you can run 24/7, run super pi 32meg, prime for 48 hrs at 2.75ghz at 1.4 volts???.. and its not an opty??...... u sure??.... if so.. kudos.... i guess my ultra-D and chip are power hungry... time for an opty 175


I can run run 2.8 stable at 1.4V. But of course I'm on AM2. lol


----------



## 2THPIC (Jan 3, 2007)

ok, i got a stupid question.
can a simpron 2g be o.c. and is it worth doing?
considering i only have 512 mem and a 6600ls video card.
the only game i realy play is fear. i mostly do web junk and basic programs.
i'm a virgen overclocker.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 3, 2007)

stevorob said:


> I have the cooler as well, and I put an 80 on the opposite side of the 92 to pull that hot air.  Cools another few degrees, and was a cheap addition.  But yeah, 2 120s would really help keep that thing cool.




Thief!!!


----------



## stevorob (Jan 3, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Thief!!!



I didn't steal anything!  It was open to the public eye!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 3, 2007)

since your home now stevo you can run those benches and take the number 1 spot back


----------



## stevorob (Jan 3, 2007)

Gotta flash my old bios back.  Probably will do it sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 3, 2007)

2THPIC said:


> ok, i got a stupid question.
> can a simpron 2g be o.c. and is it worth doing?
> considering i only have 512 mem and a 6600ls video card.
> the only game i realy play is fear. i mostly do web junk and basic programs.
> i'm a virgen overclocker.



if your board will let you oc, then yes it can oc.
as far as "worth it" goes, of course it will be worth it, every little bit of performance helps!


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll dl'ing 3dmark05 right now.  I was looking at everyelses scores so I thought I'd throw in my score


----------



## stevorob (Jan 3, 2007)

Cmon people, lets see some scores.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 3, 2007)

just ran 3dmark05 still gotta run pcmark 05 tho.


----------



## stevorob (Jan 3, 2007)

For PCMark05, make sure you just run the CPU tests.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 3, 2007)

and heres the pcmark 05 score


----------



## tweakboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Those are some damn impressive SuperPI scores,,

good stuff,


----------



## Joe_Kamel (Jan 5, 2007)

so...how does one join this club?


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 5, 2007)

Joe_Kamel said:


> so...how does one join this club?



run the benchmarks listed in the first page and then send the screen shot of each one to athlonx2


----------



## JC316 (Jan 5, 2007)

Joe_Kamel said:


> so...how does one join this club?



You have to OC your AMD CPU at least 1MHZ and run the benchmarks. Send them to AthlonX2 and he will post your scores.


----------



## stevorob (Jan 5, 2007)

Don't send them to Athlon because he's a noob.  You have to send them to me.  I'm the one that's updating scores now.  Or you can just post them.  Also, AthlonX2 wants members of the club to be a member of TPU for at least 30 days.

I think he is still enforcing the rules.  When I get some new scores, I'll have an updated post of the scores.

Pyro, if you want a PCMark05 score, run just the cpu tests.


----------



## Joe_Kamel (Jan 5, 2007)

um...cant i just join without being here 30 days? im a good friend of athlons im sure he wouldnt mind


----------



## JC316 (Jan 5, 2007)

Joe_Kamel said:


> um...cant i just join without being here 30 days? im a good friend of athlons im sure he wouldnt mind




Go ahead, that never was really a requirement. It just filtered out the guys that would post once and then dissapere.


----------



## Joe_Kamel (Jan 6, 2007)

ok so do i just run all of these benchmarks and post my results and im in?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 6, 2007)

Joe_Kamel said:


> ok so do i just run all of these benchmarks and post my results and im in?




Yep, overclock your CPU by at least 1MHZ and run any of the benchies, then you are in.


----------



## Joe_Kamel (Jan 6, 2007)

ok....i ran super pi but i only got 55 seconds is that good?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 6, 2007)

Is that Super PI 1M? Seems awfully slow for a 3400+. Run 1M digits of Pi and see what the score is.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 6, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Is that Super PI 1M? Seems awfully slow for a 3400+. Run 1M digits of Pi and see what the score is.



if its a 754 3400+ Newcastle then it sounds about right.


----------



## Joe_Kamel (Jan 6, 2007)

no its a clawhammer as far as i know


----------



## stevorob (Jan 6, 2007)

Still should be faster than 55 seconds.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> OK I get that but how then would you explain 2 Athlons with say 450Mhz speed difference getting such different scores, surely there cannot be such a huge difference in chip efficiency between an AM2 running at 2750 and a Sandy running at 3200 and at those speeds my memory was fairly tight, like 2.5-3-2-5 @1T @ 480Mhz!  Just look at the highest Sandy score against mine on the SM2 table, that amount of difference you would suggest isnt just memory ???
> 
> And if you look at this clubs SuperPI/NBench/2005CPU scores I am wiping the floor with those same AM2 chips that can arsekick me in SM2.



Each system has its own strengths and weaknesses, their not just hardware limited, but also how the BIOS communicates and interacts with the system, to how well optimised XP is and running services, along with those nasty hidden 3rd party services you wont know anything about unless you have something like regcleaner. Literally EVERYTHING uses clock cycles, i'd wager by running services.msc and changes what starts automatically with XP and ridding a lot of 3rd party services with regcleaner would at least bring you much closer to other scores.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 6, 2007)

heres my s754


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

pt said:


> now to solve this once and for all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



look at the margins again. tatty gets an arse kicking in stream simply because he doesnt have as much available cache bandwidth, its only on the specific mem test i beat him by like 600pts, but if i was to lower my memory speed overall id only lose like 50pts in SCM2. ill run some comparative tests when im done trying to sit on my ideal comp settings, proving a tad difficult atm tho with the memclk drive strength apparently not working 

tatty: for shame! you can pull that mem score over 2000 with a little work


----------



## Joe_Kamel (Jan 6, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> heres my s754



what motherboard are you running? and how far would you say this cpu can go its the same as yours A64 3400+ Clawhammer S754...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 6, 2007)

hello all loyal members of the club.....is anyone looking for a dualcore socket 939 cpu? i have here a 939 X2 3800+ Manchester that i wanna trade or sell anyone interested? PM Me...  and nice job keeping up with scores steve your a good guy and i thank you for your help while i have been dabbling in the world of tiger woods


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 6, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> hello all loyal members of the club.....is anyone looking for a dualcore socket 939 cpu? i have here a 939 X2 3800+ Manchester that i wanna trade or sell anyone interested? PM Me...  and nice job keeping up with scores steve your a good guy and i thank you for your help while i have been dabbling in the world of tiger woods



Wrong thread Bro,lol.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 6, 2007)

what you talking about? dont you know the way business works? if you throw a dualcore cpu in the midst of a bunch of amd overclockers dont you think i will get a faster bite than if i threw it in the pile of fs/ft/wtb adds in that section?lol....take it easy nammy and hit verizon with a baseball bat when u see him....:shadedshu its a shame he thinks he is going to get anything out of that HP:shadedshu


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 6, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> what you talking about? dont you know the way business works? if you throw a dualcore cpu in the midst of a bunch of amd overclockers dont you think i will get a faster bite than if i threw it in the pile of fs/ft/wtb adds in that section?lol....take it easy nammy and hit verizon with a baseball bat when u see him....:shadedshu its a shame he thinks he is going to get anything out of that HP:shadedshu



Geeez, touchy today huh!!  Only messing with you, not your creative marketing skill!!.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 6, 2007)

lol....wheres the onion been? need his advice on this board


----------



## stevorob (Jan 6, 2007)

I know, I'm the greatest.  People need to post some new scores though.

DRDNA, want me to add that as a set of scores?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 6, 2007)

I personally would love to post new scores, but I just can't get any further. I wish ECS would give me a good bios.
Overclockers take note: Avoid the ECS KA3 MVP  lol


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 6, 2007)

stevorob said:


> Don't send them to Athlon because he's a noob.  You have to send them to me.  I'm the one that's updating scores now.  Or you can just post them.  Also, AthlonX2 wants members of the club to be a member of TPU for at least 30 days.
> 
> I think he is still enforcing the rules.  When I get some new scores, I'll have an updated post of the scores.
> 
> Pyro, if you want a PCMark05 score, run just the cpu tests.



IT wont let me unless I purchse pcmark05 which I really dont wanna do


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 6, 2007)

Joe_Kamel said:


> ok....i ran super pi but i only got 55 seconds is that good?




lmao ...... no


----------



## ATIonion (Jan 6, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Avoid the ECS KA3 MVP  lol



edit:: Avoid ECS     ::end edit...




AthlonX2 said:


> lol....wheres the onion been? need his advice on this board




what is it that you need...its now 11:30am 7 hours later....better late then never....and how much for that x2 3800?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 6, 2007)

need u to skype so i can send you a pic,so you can give me your asdvice on this board


----------



## ATIonion (Jan 6, 2007)

can't.....im still having major issues with my pc......my net is only running at 300down and fkn 60up.....idk wtf is going on but it takes me like 3 minutes just to load any page here at tpu and about 5 to post...lol.....damn pc's.....start a help athlonx2 thread and post a picture there...i'll do what i can...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 6, 2007)

:shadedshu thats sux


----------



## stevorob (Jan 6, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> IT wont let me unless I purchse pcmark05 which I really dont wanna do



PM AthlonX2 and ask him about it.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 6, 2007)

stevorob said:


> I know, I'm the greatest.  People need to post some new scores though.
> 
> DRDNA, want me to add that as a set of scores?



no thnx cuz my 939 score u already have is better.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 6, 2007)

Joe_Kamel said:


> ok....i ran super pi but i only got 55 seconds is that good?


not really @ 2.4ghz that thing should get in the 40s range




JC316 said:


> Is that Super PI 1M? Seems awfully slow for a 3400+. Run 1M digits of Pi and see what the score is.



i agree with this one



Random Murderer said:


> if its a 754 3400+ Newcastle then it sounds about right.



should be a 40s or so and its clawhammer(those are god awful to oc so good luck Joe)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 7, 2007)

A couple of minor improvements to Aquamark and NBench, the NBench was too big for JPEG so saved it under the "text file" option.  Got 3564 for NBench CPU and 14,339 for the CPU score of Aquamark.


----------



## stevorob (Jan 7, 2007)

Updated scores list guys.  Keep 'em coming.

*******SCIENCEMARK SCORES*******

********DUAL CORES********

*JUDAS*..............1638.38
*STEVOROB*........1614.95
*WILE E*.............1555.53
*ATHLONX2*........1541.87
*PYROINC*............1392.77
*517LINKIN*...........1386.79
*EASYRHINO*........1340.26
*GREEK*...............1336.74

******SINGLE CORES******

*KETXXX*.............1622.16
*TATTYONE*........1521.08
*PT*....................1496.75
*DRDNA*...................1457.99
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...1328.08
*SNEEKYPEET*.......1327.73
*OILY17*..............1189.03
*JC316*...............1167
*ATIonion*............1060.61
*CDAWALL*...........1053.52



*******3DMARK06 CPU*******

*****DUAL CORES*****

*JUDAS*...............2208
*WILE E*..............2173
*STEVOROB*.........2105
*JLEWIS*.............2083
*517LINKIN*........2052
*ATHLONX2*..........2017
*GREEK*...............1941
*EASYRHINO*........1939
*PYROINC*............1798

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*.........1273
*DRDNA*.................1157
*KETXXX*...............1141
*JC316*................1072
*SNEEKYPEET*........970
*ATIonion*.............903



*******N-BENCH*******

*****DUAL CORES*****
*JUDAS*.................3475
*GREEK*.................3199
*WILE E*................3128
*STEVOROB*..............3105
*517LINKIN*.............2972
*ATHLONX2*..............2935
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*.............2868
*PYROINC*...............2619

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*...........3564
*DRDNA*.................3273
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*......3111
*JC316*..................3104
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*..........2868
*CDAWALL*..............2745
*OILY17*................2643
*PYROINC*..............2619
*ATIonion*..............2194


*******SUPER PI MOD 1.5 XS 1M*******

*TATTYONE*...........26.657
*DRDNA*............28.843
*STEVOROB*...........29.922
*JUDAS*.................30.359
*WILE E*.................31.375
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*....31.797
*517LINKIN*.............33.187
*ATHLONX2*...........33.25
*SNEEKYPEET*.........33.375
*JC316*.................34.656
*PYROINC*..............34.922
*OILY17*................35.656
*GREEK*.................36.875
*CDAWALL*.............39.406

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU MULTIMEDIA****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.......................54522/59299
*WILE E*.......................53581/58332
*GREEK*.......................52666/56817
*STEVOROB*..................51727/56631
*ATHLONX2*..................51537/56109
*PYROINC*....................45304/49389

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*.......................28323/30751
*JC316*.......................25675/28606
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...........25668/27857
*OILY17*......................22985/25278

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU ARITHMETIC****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.........................20995/17784
*WILE E*........................20660/17401
*GREEK*........................20286/17169
*STEVOROB*..................19936/16731
*ATHLONX2*..................19843/16784
*PYROINC*.....................17480/14652

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*..........................10921/9209
*JC316*.........................10151/8582
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*............9850/8364
*OILY17*.......................8959/7604

*****AQUAMARK 3 CPU*****

*ATHLONX2*...............14,769
*TATTYONE*...............14,339
*DRDNA*...................13,120
*STEVOROB*...............12,869
*JUDAS*...................12,599
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*.........12,342
*SNEEKYPEET*.............12,186
*WILE E*.................12,041
*PYROINC*.................11,596
*517LINKIN*...............11,206
*JC316*...................10,680
*CDAWALL*.................9,441


*****PCMARK05 CPU*****

*WILE E*.................5809
*STEVOROB*............5605
*GREEK*..................5483
*ATHLONX2*.............4105


----------



## JC316 (Jan 7, 2007)

My latest Super PI. http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n10/JC316_2006/superpi2.jpg


----------



## stevorob (Jan 8, 2007)

Updated.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 8, 2007)

just letting all members know that AMD Overclockers Club now has its own TS Server,so we can all hang out and chat if you want to join pm me and i will give you the server ip


----------



## JC316 (Jan 8, 2007)

What exactly is a TS server?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 8, 2007)

go download Teamspeak 2 and pm Athlon for server addy!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 8, 2007)

Athlon, how the hell are you beatin me on the Aquamark CPU test?  You installed a F18 engine in your mobo


----------



## JC316 (Jan 8, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> go download Teamspeak 2 and pm Athlon for server addy!




Ah, ok, thanks. It's the client that I need to download right? Not the server?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 8, 2007)

CLIENT yes thats it


----------



## JC316 (Jan 8, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> CLIENT yes thats it




Good, thanks.


----------



## stevorob (Jan 8, 2007)

Sneeky, is it the same IP as before?  The one we have been using?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 8, 2007)

nope Athlons runnin the server from his pc...no cost involved!


----------



## pt (Jan 8, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Athlon, how the hell are you beatin me on the Aquamark CPU test?  You installed a F18 engine in your mobo



just noticed that, it's really strange


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 8, 2007)

pt said:


> just noticed that, it's really strange



Phew.....thought it was just me


----------



## Greek (Jan 9, 2007)

Athlon since u neva receive any of my pm's for some reason u can send me a pm with ts info, or any other member feel free to


----------



## stevorob (Jan 9, 2007)

Start the ts server already Athlon!  GEEZ!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 10, 2007)

server is finally running on the spare pc so it will be on at all times....come hang out~!

EDIT: also if you want it the server you have let me know because it does not allow anonymous users


----------



## stevorob (Jan 10, 2007)

Alright, good job.  I'm there now.


----------



## Judas (Jan 10, 2007)

Heres the Aqua mark 3 score


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 10, 2007)

ok boys i was wondering who wants to see how cool they can get there cpu on AIR,ill start it off with mine,do what you have t do to get it cool


----------



## ATIonion (Jan 10, 2007)

19c with air....??? what are you outside or did you put your case in the freezer in the garage.????

my cpu is not on my h20 system, so i idles around 40c and at load its around 58c


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 10, 2007)

look again man,im getting 9c underclocking my cpu to 600mhz.....but the weird thing is it runs faster than my pentium 4 lappy@2.6ghz......lol


----------



## Greek (Jan 11, 2007)

lol i aint gonna try that, probs take me 10 years to get into windows lol.

although 19C sounds nice, wish w/c cud go that low at 2.8 then i wud def go w/c


----------



## stevorob (Jan 11, 2007)

lol Athlon.  I can run that if I just open my window.

Scores have been updated.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 11, 2007)

wtf how the hell do you get below 20c  I have 5 fans, a zalman heat sink, and a dam air conditioner in my room and I dont get those kind of temps


----------



## stevorob (Jan 11, 2007)

He underclocked and undervolted his proccy... look at the screen shots.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 11, 2007)

its not hard to do i opened my bedroom window set my voltage to 1.25 and clock to 600 mhz  the temp actually got down to 5c but it became unstable


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 11, 2007)

doh I over looked that lol.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 11, 2007)

76.190.63.125:8767  thats the TS server for all that want to join


----------



## ATIonion (Jan 11, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> its not hard to do i opened my bedroom window set my voltage to 1.25 and clock to 600 mhz  the temp actually got down to 5c but it became unstable





i have my radiator in a big freezer...lol....i have done a bit of research to see what temps i can have it at and not get condensation....right now my GPU idles at 14-15c.... i could go lower, but according to my math, that will give me some condensation....at load i hit only 33c....i'll take 60F...hell ya...all without underclocking....but this summer i figure i'll have to raise the temp to about 20c or so....more humid around here in the summer time....


----------



## Wile E (Jan 11, 2007)

ATIonion said:


> i have my radiator in a big freezer...lol....i have done a bit of research to see what temps i can have it at and not get condensation....right now my GPU idles at 14-15c.... i could go lower, but according to my math, that will give me some condensation....at load i hit only 33c....i'll take 60F...hell ya...all without underclocking....but this summer i figure i'll have to raise the temp to about 20c or so....more humid around here in the summer time....


I've kinda been interested in the water chiller idea, personally. I don't know how well you can control the water temps with them, tho. Condensation also crossed my mind. How do you figure out the condensation temp?

P.S. - I love the Billy Witch Dr in your sig. Rise chicken, chicken arise! lol


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 12, 2007)

stevo can you add these scores to the list for Rick22

SuperPI 33.031

AquaMark 3: 12,266

3dmark06 cpu: 1180

N-Bench: 3647

Sandra Arith: 10630/8871

Sandra Multi:37468/29879


----------



## stevorob (Jan 12, 2007)

Is he dual core or single core?


----------



## stevorob (Jan 12, 2007)

SCORE UPDATE 1/11/07


*******SCIENCEMARK SCORES*******

********DUAL CORES********

*JUDAS*..............1638.38
*STEVOROB*........1614.95
*WILE E*.............1555.53
*ATHLONX2*........1541.87
*PYROINC*............1392.77
*517LINKIN*...........1386.79
*EASYRHINO*........1340.26
*GREEK*...............1336.74

******SINGLE CORES******

*KETXXX*.............1622.16
*TATTYONE*........1521.08
*PT*....................1496.75
*DRDNA*...................1457.99
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...1328.08
*OILY17*..............1189.03
*JC316*...............1167
*ATIonion*............1060.61
*CDAWALL*...........1053.52



*******3DMARK06 CPU*******

*****DUAL CORES*****

*JUDAS*...............2208
*WILE E*..............2173
*STEVOROB*.........2105
*JLEWIS*.............2083
*517LINKIN*........2052
*ATHLONX2*..........2017
*GREEK*...............1941
*EASYRHINO*........1939
*PYROINC*............1798

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*.........1273
*RICK22*...............1180
*DRDNA*.................1157
*KETXXX*...............1141
*JC316*................1072
*ATIonion*.............903



*******N-BENCH*******

*****DUAL CORES*****
*JUDAS*.................3475
*GREEK*.................3199
*WILE E*................3128
*STEVOROB*..............3105
*517LINKIN*.............2972
*ATHLONX2*..............2935
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*.............2868
*PYROINC*...............2619

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*RICK22*................3647
*TATTYONE*...........3564
*DRDNA*.................3273
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*......3111
*JC316*..................3104
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*..........2868
*CDAWALL*..............2745
*OILY17*................2643
*PYROINC*..............2619
*ATIonion*..............2194


*******SUPER PI MOD 1.5 XS 1M*******

*TATTYONE*...........26.657
*DRDNA*............28.843
*STEVOROB*...........29.922
*JUDAS*.................30.359
*WILE E*.................31.375
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*....31.797
*RICK22*.................33.031
*517LINKIN*.............33.187
*ATHLONX2*...........33.25
*JC316*.................34.656
*PYROINC*..............34.922
*OILY17*................35.656
*GREEK*.................36.875
*CDAWALL*.............39.406

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU MULTIMEDIA****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.......................54522/59299
*WILE E*.......................53581/58332
*GREEK*.......................52666/56817
*STEVOROB*..................51727/56631
*ATHLONX2*..................51537/56109
*PYROINC*....................45304/49389

****SINGLE CORES****

*RICK22*.....................37468/29879
*DRDNA*.......................28323/30751
*JC316*.......................25675/28606
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...........25668/27857
*OILY17*......................22985/25278

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU ARITHMETIC****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.........................20995/17784
*WILE E*........................20660/17401
*GREEK*........................20286/17169
*STEVOROB*..................19936/16731
*ATHLONX2*..................19843/16784
*PYROINC*.....................17480/14652

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*..........................10921/9209
*RICK22*........................10630/8871
*JC316*.........................10151/8582
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*............9850/8364
*OILY17*.......................8959/7604

*****AQUAMARK 3 CPU*****

*ATHLONX2*...............14,769
*TATTYONE*...............14,339
*DRDNA*...................13,120
*STEVOROB*...............12,869
*JUDAS*...................12,599
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*.........12,342
*RICK22*...................12,266
*WILE E*.................12,041
*PYROINC*.................11,596
*517LINKIN*...............11,206
*JC316*...................10,680
*CDAWALL*.................9,441


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 12, 2007)

is anyone interested in starting a AMD OCC CLAN on WAR ROCK? its a pc game sorta like call of duty but faster paced and its free download it at www.warrock.net and let me know so we can make our own clan


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 12, 2007)

Still wanna know how you get that Aquamark CPU score with your snail CPU Athlon! Looks kinda fishy to me.....


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 12, 2007)

not sure to be honest,i overclocked to 2.88ghz memory was at 1/1 and i ran the test


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 12, 2007)

everyone jump on the TS server tonight!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 12, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> not sure to be honest,i overclocked to 2.88ghz memory was at 1/1 and i ran the test



Strange, I ran my memory at 1.1 @ 3.1Gig (cant run 1:1 at 3.25gig) and was 1000 marks short of that and apparently its raw CPU speed in any case not memory dependant, I will have to try something else.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 12, 2007)

im sure it possible it could be a glitch..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 14, 2007)

for all that want to join tonite january 14th at 7pm est (ohio time) i will be on war rock,im sure there will be a few other people from the club that will be there but everyone is free to join up


----------



## blacktruckryder (Jan 16, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> for all that want to join tonite january 14th at 7pm est (ohio time) i will be on war rock,im sure there will be a few other people from the club that will be there but everyone is free to join up




Did you start a clan on War Rock?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 16, 2007)

not yet we need at least 8 people to have a clan


----------



## blacktruckryder (Jan 16, 2007)

Well you can count me in.   

My name on there is btr513.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 16, 2007)

i just recieved my "retail" copy of windows vista and let me tell you its so beautiful,and all of my apps work...its amazing...anyways im playing warrock now...im in East NY....BattleGroup....then amd occ tpu


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 16, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> i just recieved my "retail" copy of windows vista and let me tell you its so beautiful,and all of my apps work...its amazing...anyways im playing warrock now...im in East NY....BattleGroup....then amd occ tpu



really? i was using vista about 2 months ago and was not impressed at all by the format or the choice of theme. but whatever, its good to know all your apps are working. im staying far away from it though until daemon tools is fully supported and a few other apps that support my habit of using 'backup' copies of things 'i own.'

btw, what the crap is war rock? i few people were playing it last friday night using your TS but i was too drunk to understand what they were saying. also, to those of you on TS, dont over modulate your microphone!!!


----------



## Greek (Jan 16, 2007)

i have been using it for about a month now, i have the rtm business version, just like athlonx2 i have to agree everything works perfect, i get a 5.2 rating so im happy.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 16, 2007)

hey greek have you been able to find the mic boost feature in vista? i for the life of me cannot figure out where its at....:shadedshu


----------



## Greek (Jan 16, 2007)

yher sure mate,  control panel. then sound,under recording click on ur mic then click on properties, the under custom tick mice boost and ur there, although i dont use it, 

ps tried coming on ts server but i cudnt connect


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 18, 2007)

very nice.......now where is stevorob to post these scores? i think he is being a slacker...getting busy with his g/f,or maybe he is actually doing some school work finally


----------



## stevorob (Jan 18, 2007)

Yep, I'm just slackin.  Sorry guys, busy and didn't see the post.  Anyways, updated scores list here...

*******SCIENCEMARK SCORES*******

********DUAL CORES********

*JUDAS*..............1638.38
*STEVOROB*........1614.95
*WILE E*.............1555.53
*ATHLONX2*........1541.87
*PYROINC*............1392.77
*517LINKIN*...........1386.79
*EASYRHINO*........1340.26
*GREEK*...............1336.74

******SINGLE CORES******

*KETXXX*.............1622.16
*TATTYONE*........1521.08
*PT*....................1496.75
*DRDNA*...................1457.99
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...1328.08
*OILY17*..............1189.03
*JC316*...............1167
*CDAWALL*...........1105.97
*ATIonion*............1060.61




*******3DMARK06 CPU*******

*****DUAL CORES*****

*JUDAS*...............2208
*WILE E*..............2173
*STEVOROB*.........2105
*JLEWIS*.............2083
*517LINKIN*........2052
*ATHLONX2*..........2017
*GREEK*...............1941
*EASYRHINO*........1939
*PYROINC*............1798

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*.........1273
*RICK22*...............1180
*DRDNA*.................1157
*KETXXX*...............1141
*JC316*................1072
*ATIonion*.............903



*******N-BENCH*******

*****DUAL CORES*****
*JUDAS*.................3475
*GREEK*.................3199
*WILE E*................3128
*STEVOROB*..............3105
*517LINKIN*.............2972
*ATHLONX2*..............2935
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*.............2868
*PYROINC*...............2619

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*RICK22*................3647
*TATTYONE*...........3564
*DRDNA*.................3273
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*......3111
*JC316*..................3104
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*..........2868
*CDAWALL*..............2745
*OILY17*................2643
*PYROINC*..............2619
*ATIonion*..............2194


*******SUPER PI MOD 1.5 XS 1M*******

*TATTYONE*...........26.657
*DRDNA*............28.843
*STEVOROB*...........29.922
*JUDAS*.................30.359
*WILE E*.................31.375
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*....31.797
*RICK22*.................33.031
*517LINKIN*.............33.187
*ATHLONX2*...........33.25
*JC316*.................34.656
*PYROINC*..............34.922
*OILY17*................35.656
*GREEK*.................36.875
*CDAWALL*.............39.406

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU MULTIMEDIA****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.......................54522/59299
*WILE E*.......................53581/58332
*GREEK*.......................52666/56817
*STEVOROB*..................51727/56631
*ATHLONX2*..................51537/56109
*PYROINC*....................45304/49389

****SINGLE CORES****

*RICK22*.....................37468/29879
*DRDNA*.......................28323/30751
*JC316*.......................25675/28606
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...........25668/27857
*OILY17*......................22985/25278

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU ARITHMETIC****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.........................20995/17784
*WILE E*........................20660/17401
*GREEK*........................20286/17169
*STEVOROB*..................19936/16731
*ATHLONX2*..................19843/16784
*PYROINC*.....................17480/14652

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*..........................10921/9209
*RICK22*........................10630/8871
*JC316*.........................10151/8582
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*............9850/8364
*OILY17*.......................8959/7604

*****AQUAMARK 3 CPU*****

*ATHLONX2*...............14,769
*TATTYONE*...............14,339
*DRDNA*...................13,120
*STEVOROB*...............12,869
*JUDAS*...................12,599
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*.........12,342
*RICK22*...................12,266
*WILE E*.................12,041
*PYROINC*.................11,596
*517LINKIN*...............11,206
*JC316*...................10,680
*CDAWALL*.................9,441


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 18, 2007)

ordered new motherboard today,along with a new cpu cooler another gig of memory and another bfg 7600gt  now check my system specs i think they are much more respectable? eh?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 18, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> ordered new motherboard today,along with a new cpu cooler another gig of memory and another bfg 7600gt  now check my system specs i think they are much more respectable? eh?



But you have not got them yet so false specs, I hear thats banning potential!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 18, 2007)

how well does the arctic freezer work for overclocking? and another thing how far would you think i can get my 3800 x2 to go on this new board? im hoping 3ghz? maybe?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 18, 2007)

The Arctic Freezer Pro 64 is an awesome cooler, I saw huge temp drops after installing mine.


----------



## Judas (Jan 18, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> ordered new motherboard today,along with a new cpu cooler another gig of memory and another bfg 7600gt  now check my system specs i think they are much more respectable? eh?



Much better


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 18, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> how well does the arctic freezer work for overclocking? and another thing how far would you think i can get my 3800 x2 to go on this new board? im hoping 3ghz? maybe?



Add a second fan onto the cooler to suck and you are on a real winner.  I doubt very much that you will hit 3Gig on the 3800 but I really do hope you prove me wrong, that would be an awesome overclock but I am guessing it will max out before that, it gets to the point that no matter what voltage you put thru them they just get hotter but not stabler, when you get to the point that for ever .025V you get like 10Mhz speed improvement then you know its nearing fry time  

With my 4000+ I can get 3.268Gig on 1.55V but to just go up to 3.3Gig I need 1.675V and idles temps increase by near 20C!!! I just aint going there.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 18, 2007)

ill think ill start with 2.8 and see how stable that is and if it stays cool and stable ill go up little by little


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 18, 2007)

Slow and steady is the name of the game, I am getting an Opty 185 at the end of the month and am hoping for dual core 3.2Gig!!!!


----------



## pt (Jan 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Add a second fan onto the cooler to suck and you are on a real winner.  I doubt very much that you will hit 3Gig on the 3800 but I really do hope you prove me wrong, that would be an awesome overclock but I am guessing it will max out before that, it gets to the point that no matter what voltage you put thru them they just get hotter but not stabler, when you get to the point that for ever .025V you get like 10Mhz speed improvement then you know its nearing fry time
> 
> With my 4000+ I can get 3.268Gig on 1.55V but to just go up to 3.3Gig I need 1.675V and idles temps increase by near 20C!!! I just aint going there.



go water?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 19, 2007)

i did....and it was scary almost lost my whole pc


----------



## stevorob (Jan 19, 2007)

You'll notice a huge difference with the arctic freezer.  And congrats on the new parts... it's about damn time.  Send me pics when you get it all set up.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 19, 2007)

oh i will,i ended up getting a cheaper cooler instead of the arctic freezer but im going to get one soon when i get some more cash.....


----------



## stevorob (Jan 19, 2007)

What did you get?  The arctic cooler is only $30 at newegg, and it goes on sale quite often.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 19, 2007)

i got this until a later date when i can get something better

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835106073


----------



## RickDStik (Jan 19, 2007)

Or the Scythe Ninja is on sale too right now at the egg.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 19, 2007)

well guys i ended up canceling the order from newegg and ordered a different board and cooler  i ended up getting these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813136166


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835185125


now i need to figure out a way to paint the top of the arctic cooler because the gray/chrome look is ugly


----------



## JC316 (Jan 19, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> well guys i ended up canceling the order from newegg and ordered a different board and cooler  i ended up getting these
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813136166
> 
> ...



Good choices, but man they screwed you on the AC freezer. I picked mine up back in December for 20 bucks shipped. I have no doubt that you will be happy with the ac freezer though.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 19, 2007)

i hope so,and hopefully all of my items will be here by the end of next week so i can get some installing done


----------



## Judas (Jan 19, 2007)

The AC freezer is the best you can get for what it costs


----------



## rick22 (Jan 20, 2007)

bad mb ..........bad........


----------



## stevorob (Jan 20, 2007)

That's a good board rick.

It overclocks great, and it's very tweakable... exactly what Athlon needs.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 20, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> well guys i ended up canceling the order from newegg and ordered a different board and cooler  i ended up getting these
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813136166
> 
> ...


Perfect board for our little club here, Athlon. Nice selection.


----------



## RickDStik (Jan 20, 2007)

Now things get real interesting

Brisbane is here!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 20, 2007)

1.9ghz? what is AMD going back to stupid half multis again :shadedshu those have been gone since AXP times


----------



## JC316 (Jan 20, 2007)

Man, I want that combo SOOOO bad. I could get it too, but the RAM would kick my ass since I cant reuse the stuff I have got.


----------



## RickDStik (Jan 20, 2007)

Indeed, this has been known for quite some time that they were going back to half mutlis on this ... which means my fancy new crosshair is currently useless with this chip, however, the M2NPV-VM already has the half multis in BIOS so it may end up going in there if I decided to purchase now.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 20, 2007)

thats brisbane look very nice especially for the price,cant beat that


----------



## Wile E (Jan 20, 2007)

RickDStik said:


> Indeed, this has been known for quite some time that they were going back to half mutlis on this ... which means my fancy new crosshair is currently useless with this chip, however, the M2NPV-VM already has the half multis in BIOS so it may end up going in there if I decided to purchase now.


Would a bios update resolve the issue for the Crosshair?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 20, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Would a bios update resolve the issue for the Crosshair?



probably


----------



## RickDStik (Jan 21, 2007)

Most certainly it would, however, I do not think there's a BIOS update with that in it yet.  Hopefully, Asus will get us a BIOS with half multis and options to go past 400 MHz FSB.


----------



## stevorob (Jan 21, 2007)

They released a new BIOS for my board that supports the brisbanes, but it was complete garbage, and didn't hold a stable overclock.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 21, 2007)

send a copy to Athlon and see if he can work some magic!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 21, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> send a copy to Athlon and see if he can work some magic!


I still wanna know how he does that. lol


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 21, 2007)

alright what do you guys think I should set my timings at?


----------



## stevorob (Jan 22, 2007)

Guys, lets get some more scores in!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 22, 2007)

your not going to use ntune to set timings are you?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2007)

you know in need to run all this stuff on my new ram


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 22, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> your not going to use ntune to set timings are you?



na just wanted your guy's input.  I've read around the web lately and havn't heard of any getting 2.7 ghz on my processor and being able to keep it that way forever.  I already have it at 2.6 stock so I thought I'd be able to  or even 2.8ghz being rocksolid.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 22, 2007)

for a 200mhz overclock i think you would be able to keep your ram timings at 4-4-4-12-1T


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 22, 2007)

I han't tried it yet but I was thinking I'd set my mhz to 233 to get my processor to dual 2.8ghz processors.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 23, 2007)

I have not idea how long it would be able to stay stable.    I'm looking for a perfect over clock that would increase my speed and be able to keep there indefinitely


----------



## -=l32andon=- (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi everyone. I'm a new member here. Just ran some of the benchmark programs listed in this thread. This is my first dualcore, AMD proc ever. My main reason for posting the results are more for getting some advice from you pros as to my settings for ram, cpu, etc.....thank you.http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/7271/systemspecsjan23075dy.jpg


----------



## JC316 (Jan 23, 2007)

-=l32andon=- said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a new member here. Just ran some of the benchmark programs listed in this thread. This is my first dualcore, AMD proc ever. My main reason for posting the results are more for getting some advice from you pros as to my settings for ram, cpu, etc.....thank you.




Welcome to the foums and the club!  I am eager to see your results and I will be glad to help you if I can.


----------



## ClaytonCTA (Jan 23, 2007)

*Hi, This is my result.*


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 23, 2007)

hey guys,just got my new rig put together scores to come soon!!!


----------



## Greek (Jan 23, 2007)

u mean new mobo and cooler


----------



## JC316 (Jan 23, 2007)

Well boys, I took the plunge. My X2 3600 brisbane will be here by the end of the week.


----------



## pt (Jan 23, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Well boys, I took the plunge. My X2 3600 brisbane will be here by the end of the week.



cool


----------



## Greek (Jan 23, 2007)

wonder what scores that would get hmm.!!!!!!


----------



## JC316 (Jan 24, 2007)

Dont worry, I will be making the rounds once I get it installed. I read that a few guys are getting a "measly" 3.1GHZ out of this chip. The most difficult thing about getting a new system is the reinstall of windows.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 24, 2007)

JC316 said:


> The most difficult thing about getting a new system is the reinstall of windows.





WORD!


----------



## JC316 (Jan 24, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> WORD!




Ugh, well I think I have all of the important files backed up, but there will always be one that I need and miss.


----------



## Greek (Jan 24, 2007)

get vista takes like 20 mins lol


----------



## JC316 (Jan 24, 2007)

Greek said:


> get vista takes like 20 mins lol



I have a rule, never buy a first gen OS, or console. Besides, it only takes about 30 minutes to install XP.


----------



## Greek (Jan 24, 2007)

JC316 said:


> I have a rule, never buy a first gen OS, or console. Besides, it only takes about 30 minutes to install XP.



yher to install but when i install i like to format hd full that takes an hour and 10 mins easily and another 30 installing xp lol.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 24, 2007)

Greek said:


> yher to install but when i install i like to format hd full that takes an hour and 10 mins easily and another 30 installing xp lol.




Not the way I do it. I delete the partition and use the quick format option. All in all, it takes maybe 40 minutes total.


----------



## Greek (Jan 24, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Not the way I do it. I delete the partition and use the quick format option. All in all, it takes maybe 40 minutes total.



yher but rele that quick one damages ur drive in a way, there is a reason why its quick lol. nt everything gets erased


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 24, 2007)

hey did any one have any idea on my overclock lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 24, 2007)

Greek said:


> yher but rele that quick one damages ur drive in a way, there is a reason why its quick lol. nt everything gets erased



Thats true to a certain extent....the only real difference between format and quick format is that when you choose the format command as part of the process a "chkdisk" execution is made to identify bad sectors and fix them before a re-install, quick format does not do that, since NFTS and Fat 32 do not/cannot write to bad sectors the worst it will mean is that if you had lots of bad sectors your disk would be fragmented from day 1.....disk defragmentor also auto runs "Chkdisk" before it executes.

Sheeesh am going to have to stop coming to TPU......I am turning into a "Geek"!!!


----------



## Greek (Jan 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats true to a certain extent....the only real difference between format and quick format is that when you choose the format command as part of the process a "chkdisk" execution is made to identify bad sectors and fix them before a re-install, quick format does not do that, since NFTS and Fat 32 do not/cannot write to bad sectors the worst it will mean is that if you had lots of bad sectors your disk would be fragmented from day 1.....disk defragmentor also auto runs "Chkdisk" before it executes.
> 
> Sheeesh am going to have to stop coming to TPU......I am turning into a "Geek"!!!



 i think u have a wider knoweledge than any of us in here, that does make sense what uve just sed, but tbh i wud rather wait than not wait.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 25, 2007)

so I just OC'd my comp to 2.64 ghz and the temps are actually cooler lmao.   My board comes with AI overclock so I choose to pick that at 10% this time instead of doing it manually and my temps are down to 28C!!!!!  Those are the same exact temps that I had before the OC.  You guys think I could push it to 15% or even 20%?


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 25, 2007)

oh I'm going to re run everything so that I can update my scores


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 25, 2007)

gd dammit so I go and run 3dmark06 and it crashs during the middle everytime.  I'm lowering my oc to 8%.  Anyone know how to keep it stable at 2.64 my timings are at 4-4-4-12-2T?

anyhow  I got some pretty good scores running it at 2.59 (8% overclock).  Photobucket is being stupid right now so I'll update later.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 25, 2007)

alright got my new scores, tho I'm still not happy. I'll still try for higher.

super pi: 32.359
http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r4/shazmook/OC pics/superpi32.jpg

ScienceMark: 1491
http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r4/shazmook/OC pics/sciencemark1491.jpg

N-Bench: 3521!!!!!!!
http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r4/shazmook/OC pics/nbench3521.jpg

AquaMark 3: 12,377
http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r4/shazmook/OC pics/aquamark3cpuat12377.jpg

3dMark06:9121 and cpu score of 1917
http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r4/shazmook/OC pics/3dmark069121.jpg

3dMark05: 13973 and cpu score of 7375!!!!
http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r4/shazmook/OC pics/3dmark05cpu7375.jpg

WWWOOOOOOOTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevorob (Jan 25, 2007)

New Updates guys.  Athlon, I need new scores and screenies from you! 

*******SCIENCEMARK SCORES*******

********DUAL CORES********

*JUDAS*..............1638.38
*STEVOROB*........1614.95
*WILE E*.............1555.53
*ATHLONX2*........1541.87
*PYROINC*............1491.23
*517LINKIN*...........1386.79
*EASYRHINO*........1340.26
*GREEK*...............1336.74

******SINGLE CORES******

*KETXXX*.............1622.16
*TATTYONE*........1521.08
*PT*....................1496.75
*DRDNA*...................1457.99
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...1328.08
*OILY17*..............1189.03
*JC316*...............1167
*CDAWALL*...........1105.97
*ATIonion*............1060.61




*******3DMARK06 CPU*******

*****DUAL CORES*****

*JUDAS*...............2208
*WILE E*..............2173
*STEVOROB*.........2105
*JLEWIS*.............2083
*517LINKIN*........2052
*ATHLONX2*..........2017
*GREEK*...............1941
*EASYRHINO*........1939
*PYROINC*............1917

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*.........1273
*RICK22*...............1180
*DRDNA*.................1157
*KETXXX*...............1141
*JC316*................1072
*ATIonion*.............903



*******N-BENCH*******

*****DUAL CORES*****
*JUDAS*.................3475
*GREEK*.................3199
*WILE E*................3128
*STEVOROB*..............3105
*517LINKIN*.............2972
*ATHLONX2*..............2935
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*.............2868
*PYROINC*...............2812

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*RICK22*................3647
*TATTYONE*...........3564
*DRDNA*.................3273
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*......3111
*JC316*..................3104
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*..........2868
*CDAWALL*..............2745
*OILY17*................2643
*PYROINC*..............2619
*ATIonion*..............2194


*******SUPER PI MOD 1.5 XS 1M*******

*TATTYONE*...........26.657
*DRDNA*............28.843
*STEVOROB*...........29.922
*JUDAS*.................30.359
*WILE E*.................31.375
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*....31.797
*PYROINC*..............32.359
*RICK22*.................33.031
*517LINKIN*.............33.187
*ATHLONX2*...........33.25
*JC316*.................34.656
*OILY17*................35.656
*GREEK*.................36.875
*CDAWALL*.............39.406

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU MULTIMEDIA****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.......................54522/59299
*WILE E*.......................53581/58332
*GREEK*.......................52666/56817
*STEVOROB*..................51727/56631
*ATHLONX2*..................51537/56109
*PYROINC*....................45304/49389

****SINGLE CORES****

*RICK22*.....................37468/29879
*DRDNA*.......................28323/30751
*JC316*.......................25675/28606
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...........25668/27857
*OILY17*......................22985/25278

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU ARITHMETIC****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.........................20995/17784
*WILE E*........................20660/17401
*GREEK*........................20286/17169
*STEVOROB*..................19936/16731
*ATHLONX2*..................19843/16784
*PYROINC*.....................17480/14652

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*..........................10921/9209
*RICK22*........................10630/8871
*JC316*.........................10151/8582
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*............9850/8364
*OILY17*.......................8959/7604

*****AQUAMARK 3 CPU*****

*ATHLONX2*...............14,769
*TATTYONE*...............14,339
*DRDNA*...................13,120
*STEVOROB*...............12,869
*JUDAS*...................12,599
*PYROINC*.................12,377
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*.........12,342
*RICK22*...................12,266
*WILE E*.................12,041
*517LINKIN*...............11,206
*JC316*...................10,680
*CDAWALL*.................9,441


----------



## Wile E (Jan 25, 2007)

JC316 said:


> I have a rule, never buy a first gen OS, or console. Besides, it only takes about 30 minutes to install XP.


Just wanted to let you know, if you use vLite to rip out the versions of Vista you don't want to install, remove the performance test, and use the tweak to force transparancy, Vista Ultimate only takes 35-40min to install on my machine. From first boot to desktop. Seems the performance test adds most of the time to the install.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 25, 2007)

my scores are low!!! damn this old x2 !!!


----------



## Trigger911 (Jan 25, 2007)

heres mine amd xp-m 2400+ 1.8ghz its way over i didnt do a the video benches because i got a shit video card i probly wouldnt even score one all i do is encode video not much gaming i got an xbox for that lol. And you realy need to say what test to run on all theses apps most is easy but like super pi do i just do the first one. but l8z


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 25, 2007)

just got a higher 3dmark06 cpu score along with a higher overall score

cpu: 1919  Overall: 9192

http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r4/shazmook/OC pics/3dmark069192.jpg

also got a higher super pi score of 31.922

http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r4/shazmook/OC pics/superpi31.jpg

sandra artih
http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r4/shazmook/sandraarithmetic.jpg

aquamark3 115,308 and cpu of 12,629
http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r4/shazmook/OC pics/aquamark115308cpu12629.jpg

sanra multi
http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r4/shazmook/OC pics/sandramultimedia.jpg


----------



## cdawall (Jan 25, 2007)

trigger911 if you could push the ram higher that would score would be much higher


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 25, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> just got a higher 3dmark06 cpu score along with a higher overall score
> 
> cpu: 1919  Overall: 9192
> 
> http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r4/shazmook/OC pics/3dmark069192.jpg



Yoou need to rerun that Aquamark 3 again and beat me this time, I need a kick up the ass to get benching again   Dont worry about Athlons Aquamark score, that isn't REAL!


----------



## JC316 (Jan 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yoou need to rerun that Aquamark 3 again and beat me this time, I need a kick up the ass to get benching again   Dont worry about Athlons Aquamark score, that isn't REAL!



Dont worry Tatty, I will give you reason to bench some more come Monday.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yoou need to rerun that Aquamark 3 again and beat me this time, I need a kick up the ass to get benching again   Dont worry about Athlons Aquamark score, that isn't REAL!



well I got you in 3dmark06 and still waiting for you but as for aquamark here goes brb with the results


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 25, 2007)

Brisbanes dont count :shadedshu  specially if they only do 3.1Gig!  I will check your CPU Aqua in morning at work Pyro as its late here and I need to sleep....good luck.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 25, 2007)

115,308 overall and new top score of 12,629 for cpu
http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r4/shazmook/OC pics/aquamark115308cpu12629.jpg


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 25, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> word!!! just got it
> 
> 115,308 overall and new top score of 12,629 for cpu
> http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r4/shazmook/OC pics/aquamark115308cpu12629.jpg



Very nice, I'll beat that tomorrow night  nightie night all.

Edit: beaten it already! you aint near my CPU score!  Might still try to beat that 8800GTX score tho.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll be waiting


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 25, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> I'll be waiting



Remember....only CPU scores count in here


----------



## Trigger911 (Jan 25, 2007)

well im slowy taking my fsb up a bit i just hit my multi limit


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Remember....only CPU scores count in here



still got you beat in 3dmark 06 and 05


----------



## cdawall (Jan 25, 2007)

Trigger911 said:


> well im slowy taking my fsb up a bit i just hit my multi limit



can you unlock it?


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 26, 2007)

alright my comp keeps crashing I'm lowering it to the 2.6 ghz overclock  arg..... I put cpu to nb volt to 1.45v, multi at 12x at 217mhz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 26, 2007)

new scores from me,replace my old aqua with this one since i think that test gave me bad results...ie it was a glitch


----------



## stevorob (Jan 26, 2007)

New updates.  Guys who haven't been a member for 30 days will have to wait.  Sorry.

I left out PCMark scores on the last few updates, so sorry.  If you have a PCMark score but it is not posted, please let me know.


*******SCIENCEMARK SCORES*******

********DUAL CORES********

*JUDAS*..............1638.38
*STEVOROB*........1614.95
*WILE E*.............1555.53
*ATHLONX2*........1541.87
*PYROINC*............1491.23
*517LINKIN*...........1386.79
*EASYRHINO*........1340.26
*GREEK*...............1336.74

******SINGLE CORES******

*KETXXX*.............1622.16
*TATTYONE*........1521.08
*PT*....................1496.75
*DRDNA*...................1457.99
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...1328.08
*OILY17*..............1189.03
*JC316*...............1167
*CDAWALL*...........1105.97
*ATIonion*............1060.61




*******3DMARK06 CPU*******

*****DUAL CORES*****

*JUDAS*...............2208
*WILE E*..............2173
*STEVOROB*.........2105
*JLEWIS*.............2083
*517LINKIN*........2052
*ATHLONX2*..........2017
*GREEK*...............1941
*EASYRHINO*........1939
*PYROINC*............1919

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*.........1273
*RICK22*...............1180
*DRDNA*.................1157
*KETXXX*...............1141
*JC316*................1072
*ATIonion*.............903



*******N-BENCH*******

*****DUAL CORES*****
*JUDAS*.................3475
*ATHLONX2*..............3285
*GREEK*.................3199
*WILE E*................3128
*STEVOROB*..............3105
*517LINKIN*.............2972
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*.............2868
*PYROINC*...............2812

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*RICK22*................3647
*TATTYONE*...........3564
*DRDNA*.................3273
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*......3111
*JC316*..................3104
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*..........2868
*CDAWALL*..............2745
*OILY17*................2643
*PYROINC*..............2619
*ATIonion*..............2194


*******SUPER PI MOD 1.5 XS 1M*******

*TATTYONE*...........26.657
*DRDNA*............28.843
*STEVOROB*...........29.922
*JUDAS*.................30.359
*WILE E*.................31.375
*SNEEKYPEET*..............31.609
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*....31.797
*PYROINC*..............31.922
*RICK22*.................33.031
*517LINKIN*.............33.187
*ATHLONX2*...........33.25
*JC316*.................34.656
*OILY17*................35.656
*GREEK*.................36.875
*CDAWALL*.............39.406

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU MULTIMEDIA****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.......................54522/59299
*WILE E*.......................53581/58332
*GREEK*.......................52666/56817
*STEVOROB*..................51727/56631
*ATHLONX2*..................51537/56109
*PYROINC*....................48713/53086

****SINGLE CORES****

*RICK22*.....................37468/29879
*DRDNA*.......................28323/30751
*JC316*.......................25675/28606
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...........25668/27857
*OILY17*......................22985/25278

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU ARITHMETIC****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.........................20995/17784
*WILE E*........................20660/17401
*GREEK*........................20286/17169
*STEVOROB*..................19936/16731
*ATHLONX2*..................19843/16784
*PYROINC*.....................18794/15747

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*..........................10921/9209
*RICK22*........................10630/8871
*JC316*.........................10151/8582
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*............9850/8364
*OILY17*.......................8959/7604

*****AQUAMARK 3 CPU*****

*TATTYONE*...............14,339
*DRDNA*...................13,120
*STEVOROB*...............12,869
*PYROINC*.................12,629
*JUDAS*...................12,599
*SNEEKYPEET*..............12,511
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*.........12,342
*RICK22*...................12,266
*WILE E*.................12,041
*517LINKIN*...............11,206
*JC316*...................10,680
*ATHLONX2*...............10,351
*CDAWALL*.................9,441


*****PCMARK05 CPU*****

*WILE E*.................5809
*STEVOROB*............5605
*ATHLONX2*.............5605
*GREEK*..................5483


----------



## JC316 (Jan 26, 2007)

stevorob said:


> New updates.  Guys who haven't been a member for 30 days will have to wait.  Sorry.



IMO, thats kinda retarded. It's fairly obvious that he is going to be here since he has 30 posts and it was never really enforced in the first place. Whats the big deal with being here 30 days anyway?


----------



## stevorob (Jan 26, 2007)

Athlon has enforced it before... I'll wait for him, cause I'm just following what he has told me.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 26, 2007)

stevorob said:


> Athlon has enforced it before... I'll wait for him, cause I'm just following what he has told me.



I just realized that my last post sounded a bit like a personal attack and I apologize about that. 

I meant that I though it was retarded from the begining and I didn't think it was even being used anymore.


----------



## stevorob (Jan 26, 2007)

It's alright, I didn't take it personally.

When Athlon gets back on I'll ask him.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats a bad post count Stevorob 666.


----------



## stevorob (Jan 26, 2007)

Let's change it then... 667


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 26, 2007)

View attachment 5853

most rescent run


----------



## stevorob (Jan 26, 2007)

Edited the score sheet for you sneekypeet.  Welcome back


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 26, 2007)

thank you thank you and here is my super pi run.

View attachment 5857


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 26, 2007)

anyone know of a good bios flashing tool that I  can use in xp and not in dos


----------



## stevorob (Jan 26, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend using a windows flash utility...

Asus has a tool in the BIOS that is really user friendly.  Just look for the asus ez flash.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 26, 2007)

oh yea duh!!!!


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 26, 2007)

got a prob. It only sees A, B, and C drive.  I dont have a disk drive,  B  has the original bios and I dont have access to it, and It wont do anything when I click on C...... Anyone know where I can get a copy of winflash and not the ati winflash


----------



## Trigger911 (Jan 26, 2007)

cdawall said:


> can you unlock it?



amd xp-m (mobiles come multi unlocked) but they ant really as fast as the norm like my 2400+ is a 1.8ghz. i got it to 2.7 atm and still going but my mobo and ram has hit its limit i think i wish i had an abit an7 but i got a abit nf7-s ver2 but I'm still very happy i damn near got it running stable 1ghz more than its supposed to but I'm a newb oc'er to amd i used to oc my old 486's and lazers (286).

but heres some other post I've made if one of you guys want to help me get it higher so we don't spam this thread.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=23096
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=24314
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=23152


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 26, 2007)

winflash 1.84 is what i use for my board..you can find it on dfi's website


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 26, 2007)

dfi...?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 26, 2007)

its now dyistreet.com now instead of dfistreet!


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 26, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> its now dyistreet.com now instead of dfistreet!



dyistreet.com doesn't work but dfistreet works tho, it looks kinda like a search engine that refers me to other sites.and no file


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 26, 2007)

sorry diy  as in do it yourself


----------



## stevorob (Jan 26, 2007)

www.diy-street.com


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 26, 2007)

well thanks for the link but they dont have the file


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 26, 2007)

I had the prog before and I have no idea where it went.... narg...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 26, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> still got you beat in 3dmark 06 and 05



Thats only because you have the dual core....the REAL tests which deal in RAW horsepower are MMMMMIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 26, 2007)

http://us.dfi.com.tw/Support/Download/bios_download_us.jsp?PRODUCT_ID=4515&STATUS_FLAG=A&SITE=NA  click on the blue link that says winflash 1.84


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2007)

2.45ghz 1.71V thru the cpu 
forgot to cpuz screenshot sry  oh well you'll just have to believe me  and im not going to volt it back up for a screenshot


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 27, 2007)

check it out guys i made it to windows at 400fsb


----------



## stevorob (Jan 27, 2007)

New update.

*******SCIENCEMARK SCORES*******

********DUAL CORES********

*JUDAS*..............1638.38
*STEVOROB*........1614.95
*WILE E*.............1555.53
*ATHLONX2*........1541.87
*PYROINC*............1491.23
*517LINKIN*...........1386.79
*EASYRHINO*........1340.26
*GREEK*...............1336.74

******SINGLE CORES******

*KETXXX*.............1622.16
*TATTYONE*........1521.08
*PT*....................1496.75
*DRDNA*...................1457.99
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...1328.08
*OILY17*..............1189.03
*JC316*...............1167
*CDAWALL*...........1105.97
*ATIonion*............1060.61




*******3DMARK06 CPU*******

*****DUAL CORES*****

*JUDAS*...............2208
*WILE E*..............2173
*STEVOROB*.........2105
*JLEWIS*.............2083
*517LINKIN*........2052
*ATHLONX2*..........2017
*GREEK*...............1941
*EASYRHINO*........1939
*PYROINC*............1919

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*.........1273
*RICK22*...............1180
*DRDNA*.................1157
*KETXXX*...............1141
*JC316*................1072
*ATIonion*.............903



*******N-BENCH*******

*****DUAL CORES*****
*JUDAS*.................3475
*ATHLONX2*..............3285
*GREEK*.................3199
*WILE E*................3128
*STEVOROB*..............3105
*517LINKIN*.............2972
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*.............2868
*PYROINC*...............2812

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*RICK22*................3647
*TATTYONE*...........3564
*DRDNA*.................3273
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*......3111
*JC316*..................3104
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*..........2868
*CDAWALL*..............2770
*OILY17*................2643
*PYROINC*..............2619
*ATIonion*..............2194


*******SUPER PI MOD 1.5 XS 1M*******

*TATTYONE*...........26.657
*DRDNA*............28.843
*STEVOROB*...........29.922
*JUDAS*.................30.359
*WILE E*.................31.375
*SNEEKYPEET*..............31.609
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*....31.797
*PYROINC*..............31.922
*RICK22*.................33.031
*517LINKIN*.............33.187
*ATHLONX2*...........33.25
*JC316*.................34.656
*OILY17*................35.656
*GREEK*.................36.875
*CDAWALL*.............37.375

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU MULTIMEDIA****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.......................54522/59299
*WILE E*.......................53581/58332
*GREEK*.......................52666/56817
*STEVOROB*..................51727/56631
*ATHLONX2*..................51537/56109
*PYROINC*....................48713/53086

****SINGLE CORES****

*RICK22*.....................37468/29879
*DRDNA*.......................28323/30751
*JC316*.......................25675/28606
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...........25668/27857
*OILY17*......................22985/25278

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU ARITHMETIC****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.........................20995/17784
*WILE E*........................20660/17401
*GREEK*........................20286/17169
*STEVOROB*..................19936/16731
*ATHLONX2*..................19843/16784
*PYROINC*.....................18794/15747

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*..........................10921/9209
*RICK22*........................10630/8871
*JC316*.........................10151/8582
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*............9850/8364
*OILY17*.......................8959/7604

*****AQUAMARK 3 CPU*****

*TATTYONE*...............14,339
*DRDNA*...................13,120
*STEVOROB*...............12,869
*PYROINC*.................12,629
*JUDAS*...................12,599
*SNEEKYPEET*..............12,511
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*.........12,342
*RICK22*...................12,266
*WILE E*.................12,041
*517LINKIN*...............11,206
*JC316*...................10,680
*ATHLONX2*...............10,351
*CDAWALL*.................9,441

*****PCMARK05 CPU*****

*WILE E*.................5809
*STEVOROB*............5605
*ATHLONX2*.............5605
*GREEK*..................5483


----------



## Trigger911 (Jan 27, 2007)

ok im here for help amd gurus im on a amd 2400+ xp-m (dont know if its high or lower voltage dont care to take off the waterblock to much of a pain to get it back on) with a-data pc 3200 1gig ram 
my system stats

well I'm trying to supply more info on my cpu

i whent here http://www.amdboard.com/amdid.html to try to find my cpu id

this is what i got one of these 2 
Athlon XP-M 2400+ 1800 MHz 512 KiB 266 MHz 13.5x 1.60v AXMA2400FUT4C
Athlon XP-M 2400+ 1800 MHz 512 KiB 266 MHz 13.5x 1.45v AXMH2400FQQ4C

btw i got this cpu in a bundle my aunt didnt need it so i swaped it out with my old cpu http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813185072


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 27, 2007)

I am a bit puzzled with RICK22's NBench score and thats not because he has beaten me before you think that   Every other non dual core test I beat him by a fair margin so I cant understand how he manages to top me on that one, system does not come into play on this one, its raw cpu speed????


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2007)

Trigger911 said:


> ok im here for help amd gurus im on a amd 2400+ xp-m (dont know if its high or lower voltage dont care to take off the waterblock to much of a pain to get it back on) with a-data pc 3200 1gig ram
> my system stats
> 
> well I'm trying to supply more info on my cpu
> ...



rrun cpuz it will say what the volts are and then you will kno if it is high or low voltage


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2007)

CPUZ for my run note how it is only running @34C on the core its loading full @ 50C so is still have oc room


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I am a bit puzzled with RICK22's NBench score and thats not because he has beaten me before you think that   Every other non dual core test I beat him by a fair margin so I cant understand how he manages to top me on that one, system does not come into play on this one, its raw cpu speed????




I believe he was testing an opti165 when he ran those marks i could be wrong tho!


----------



## Trigger911 (Jan 27, 2007)

cdawall said:


> rrun cpuz it will say what the volts are and then you will kno if it is high or low voltage


w00t i got the good one the low voltage one. very good news i guess.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 27, 2007)

rick changes cpus as much as he changes his underwear so yeah he was using an opteron 165 at 3ghz when he did that i believe


----------



## Trigger911 (Jan 27, 2007)

lol start sending some my way i need a new system lol look at my stats hehe


----------



## rick22 (Jan 27, 2007)

I was using my 3800 when i tested...was a good score also a good cpu..had a good score in 3dmark06...4800 for a single....sent 38 to another person when i get it back will test again and show score....not sure what u were talking about..(BEAT ME IN ALL OTHER TEST)


----------



## rick22 (Jan 27, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> I believe he was testing an opti165 when he ran those marks i could be wrong tho!


P.S. opty was not working at the time........still isn't..ty


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 27, 2007)

like i said could be wrong     great score for that 3800 then

no 1 to bend on that opty?  Did u try infrared or anyone here?


----------



## rick22 (Jan 28, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> like i said could be wrong     great score for that 3800 then
> 
> no 1 to bend on that opty?  Did u try infrared or anyone here?


no but i will..ty..amd will not rma it...good to here u got the 4600..should kick ass..


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 28, 2007)

doesnt tho at least not yet....clocks are just like 3800


having a huge voltage issue tho need to try to find new power source......core0 has 1.393V and core1 has 1.58V no matter where i put bios setting core1 alwas has those volts and heats it up too much!


----------



## stevorob (Jan 28, 2007)

Most of the X2's, regardless of series, seem to max clock at 2.8.  The higher end ones, like the 5000 and 5200, seem to be able to hit 3.0 and that's about as far as it wants to go.  

Not including the FX series.

So, if you want an epenis, get a 3800 and clock it to 2.8.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 28, 2007)

stevorob said:


> Most of the X2's, regardless of series, seem to max clock at 2.8.  The higher end ones, like the 5000 and 5200, seem to be able to hit 3.0 and that's about as far as it wants to go.
> 
> Not including the FX series.
> 
> So, if you want an epenis, get a 3800 and clock it to 2.8.



Hmm, I will have to test that theory out on the brisbane. *Grumble* Damn ups *grumble.


----------



## stevorob (Jan 28, 2007)

This is basing my experience on the Windsor and Manchester series...

And I'm talking an average overclocker on air, not the world record breakers on ln2 and vmodded boards.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 28, 2007)

stevorob said:


> This is basing my experience on the Windsor and Manchester series...
> 
> And I'm talking an average overclocker on air, not the world record breakers on ln2 and vmodded boards.




Yeah, thats why I want to get this sucker. I am practicly the only guy on the internet thats getting one. I am the average overclocker on an Arctic freezer pro, so we will see how high she can go.


----------



## stevorob (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm waiting for some more results from the release version.  Let us know what you can do with it.


----------



## Trigger911 (Jan 28, 2007)

Btw I'm not to knowledgeable about these over clocker forums but i got a abit nf7-s ver2 i was just wondering if any one could link me to threads on debates and such. But thanx for the info


----------



## JC316 (Jan 28, 2007)

stevorob said:


> I'm waiting for some more results from the release version.  Let us know what you can do with it.




I know what you mean, I kinda broke one of my own rules by getting it. I usually NEVER get a first gen anything, but I couldn't pass this one up. There are three guys that are claiming 3.1GHZ on it.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 28, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats only because you have the dual core....the REAL tests which deal in RAW horsepower are MMMMMIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEE!!!!!



if you say so....


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 28, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> http://us.dfi.com.tw/Support/Download/bios_download_us.jsp?PRODUCT_ID=4515&STATUS_FLAG=A&SITE=NA  click on the blue link that says winflash 1.84



Right on thanks the other site was completely different..


----------



## Trigger911 (Jan 28, 2007)

btw some more info whats the best mobo and duel core a64 cpu for o/c the core and chip speed plz for the money im not rich


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 28, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> rick changes cpus as much as he changes his underwear so yeah he was using an opteron 165 at 3ghz when he did that i believe



In that case he still should get nowhere near my score at 3.2Gig?????


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 28, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Hmm, I will have to test that theory out on the brisbane. *Grumble* Damn ups *grumble.



Or a S939 Opty 180 will give at least 3Gig I beleive and a 185 3.2Gig.


----------



## rick22 (Jan 28, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> In that case he still should get nowhere near my score at 3.2Gig?????


maube u should get a 3800


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 28, 2007)

rick22 said:


> maube u should get a 3800



Lol why, will it run at over 3.2Gig?  All my point earlier was that it seems odd that on all the non dual core favoured tests I beat your scores but for some reason on NBench i think it was yours beat mine, NBench does not favour dual cores so I was puzzled is all.


----------



## rick22 (Jan 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol why, will it run at over 3.2Gig?  All my point earlier was that it seems odd that on all the non dual core favoured tests I beat your scores but for some reason on NBench i think it was yours beat mine, NBench does not favour dual cores so I was puzzled is all.


just messin with u...but i came close to my opty scores with the 38....? why didn't u get the fx 55 instead of the 4000


----------



## Greek (Jan 29, 2007)

tatty_one, where dod u find a 8800GTS for 260, thats a dfamn gd price, where#s all these hidden spots


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 29, 2007)

rick22 said:


> just messin with u...but i came close to my opty scores with the 38....? why didn't u get the fx 55 instead of the 4000



Because the 4000+ is a third of the price and as fast if not faster, there are a couple of fx55 owners in these forums and they cannot hit 3.2Gig on air, I can get 3.27


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 29, 2007)

Greek said:


> tatty_one, where dod u find a 8800GTS for 260, thats a dfamn gd price, where#s all these hidden spots



But if I tell you they may be all gone by the time I get my RMA money for my 1800XT, with that and a flea bay for my 7900GTO I can easily afford it, unless you want an awesome 7900GTO, check my specs for speeds!  

If you are serious about the GTS PM me and I will reply.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, first score on default is aquamark. It's decent for stock, but I can make it go alot higher I think.

EDIT:

Added Sandra scores


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 29, 2007)

did you get the brisbane?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 29, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> did you get the brisbane?




Yeah, sorry should have posted that.

AMD Athlon X2 3600+ Brisbane 65nm 1.9GHZ stock
Kingston Value ram DDR 667.

SC mark


----------



## pt (Jan 29, 2007)

what about spi?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 29, 2007)

pt said:


> what about spi?



This system and super pi do NOT get along. 42 seconds.


----------



## pt (Jan 29, 2007)

JC316 said:


> This system and super pi do NOT get along. 42 seconds.



lol
at stock (1800mhz) and some cheap ddr2 533 at 4-4-4-12 i did about 50s, so no problem
time to overclock that baby


----------



## JC316 (Jan 29, 2007)

pt said:


> lol
> at stock (1800mhz) and some cheap ddr2 533 at 4-4-4-12 i did about 50s, so no problem
> time to overclock that baby



Exactly, I am at 2.1 and going up. Glad to hear that my super pi isn't bad.


----------



## AshenSugar (Jan 29, 2007)

jc you need to change your memory timings to get spi scores better(and other benchs as well) try to get as low async latancy and row refrsh cycle time(75 or 105 anyhigher hurts perf noteably)

you have ALL those settings in bios.

also async latancy is important try for 5-6ns for best results on avrage ram 

good luck


----------



## JC316 (Jan 29, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> jc you need to change your memory timings to get spi scores better(and other benchs as well) try to get as low async latancy and row refrsh cycle time(75 or 105 anyhigher hurts perf noteably)
> 
> you have ALL those settings in bios.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips ashen. I have hit my first OC wall at 2565MHZ and stock voltage, I will up the voltage and see if I can go higher.


----------



## pt (Jan 29, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> jc you need to change your memory timings to get spi scores better(and other benchs as well) try to get as low async latancy and row refrsh cycle time(75 or 105 anyhigher hurts perf noteably)
> 
> you have ALL those settings in bios.
> 
> ...




kingston value are very bad for overclock, i don't know if they could amke 4-4-4-12


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Thanks for the tips ashen. I have hit my first OC wall at 2565MHZ and stock voltage, I will up the voltage and see if I can go higher.



we going to get benchies soon?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 29, 2007)

cdawall said:


> we going to get benchies soon?



Yep, I am fixing to run the OCed ones. The stocks are above you.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Yep, I am fixing to run the OCed ones. The stocks are above you.



cool


----------



## pt (Jan 29, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Yep, I am fixing to run the OCed ones. The stocks are above you.



what mem speed and timmings are you running?


----------



## AshenSugar (Jan 29, 2007)

pt said:


> kingston value are very bad for overclock, i don't know if they could amke 4-4-4-12



um, really anymore theres no such thing as valueram, ddr2 400-800 is pretty much the same stuff just diffrent stock volts, tested alot of kits, i can get 400-667"value" kits to the same clocks as ur normal 800 stuff at the same or better timings because most value stuff is low volt.


----------



## pt (Jan 29, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> um, really anymore theres no such thing as valueram, ddr2 400-800 is pretty much the same stuff just diffrent stock volts, tested alot of kits, i can get 400-667"value" kits to the same clocks as ur normal 800 stuff at the same or better timings because most value stuff is low volt.



cool then, but my kingston ddr400 value ram we're complete crap and won't boot at 2.5


----------



## JC316 (Jan 29, 2007)

Alrighty. New sandra scores. I am running 2519MHZ, my memory is running 360MHZ (720 DDR) at 4-4-4-12 1T.

As you can see, I am right around athlon FX 60 scores.


----------



## AshenSugar (Jan 29, 2007)

just an FYI, but 2t is stock for ddr2 and it tends to be more stable at 2t, also overclocks better(the chips mem cont can get wonky at 1t holding you back)  ddr2 dosnt take a huge perf hit at 2t vs 1t unlike ddr1   they are 2 very diffrent beasts


----------



## JC316 (Jan 29, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> just an FYI, but 2t is stock for ddr2 and it tends to be more stable at 2t, also overclocks better(the chips mem cont can get wonky at 1t holding you back)  ddr2 dosnt take a huge perf hit at 2t vs 1t unlike ddr1   they are 2 very diffrent beasts




Huh, thats odd, the timmings are still on auto in the bios, go figure.

Anyway here is my Aquakmark score, the CPU is ok, but the graphics score is unbelievable, I have NEVER hit 14K with the graphics, even OCed, and the video card is stock.


----------



## pt (Jan 29, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Huh, thats odd, the timmings are still on auto in the bios, go figure.
> 
> Anyway here is my Aquakmark score, the CPU is ok, but the graphics score is unbelievable, I have NEVER hit 14K with the graphics, even OCed, and the video card is stock.



guess aquamark now likes you x1800


----------



## rick22 (Jan 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Because the 4000+ is a third of the price and as fast if not faster, there are a couple of fx55 owners in these forums and they cannot hit 3.2Gig on air, I can get 3.27


                    good    reason..lol:


----------



## JC316 (Jan 29, 2007)

SCmark Thats a nice little improvement.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 29, 2007)

And finally Nbench.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2007)

i beat the scm2 score @ 2.44ghz


----------



## JC316 (Jan 30, 2007)

I just realized that I posted the wrong screenshot of Scmark. Lets fix that and add some more sandra


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 30, 2007)

so how far have you been able to overclock that brisbane?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 30, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> so how far have you been able to overclock that brisbane?



I got it to 2.65GHZ@1.4V. I can take it higher with 1.45V, but I don't want to run that kind of voltage.
My mainstream performance settings are 2500MHZ, it keeps the ram and CPU perfectly overclocked to give awesome performance.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2007)

JC316 said:


> I got it to 2.65GHZ@1.4V. I can take it higher with 1.45V, but I don't want to run that kind of voltage.
> My mainstream performance settings are 2500MHZ, it keeps the ram and CPU perfectly overclocked to give awesome performance.



cool


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2007)

JC316 said:


> I got it to 2.65GHZ@1.4V. I can take it higher with 1.45V, but I don't want to run that kind of voltage.
> My mainstream performance settings are 2500MHZ, it keeps the ram and CPU perfectly overclocked to give awesome performance.



just for curiosity, at stock 1900mhz the ram is running at wich speed?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 30, 2007)

pt said:


> just for curiosity, at stock 1900mhz the ram is running at wich speed?



333MHZ ddr 667.


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2007)

JC316 said:


> 333MHZ ddr 667.



can i see a cpu-z?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 30, 2007)

pt said:


> can i see a cpu-z?




I don't want to take it back to stock, but the far right one is what it looked like.


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2007)

JC316 said:


> I don't want to take it back to stock, but the far right one is what it looked like.



you sure?
am2 usually underclocks ram
can you post a cpu-z screen of the 1st page and the memory one now?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2007)

pt said:


> you sure?
> am2 usually underclocks ram
> can you post a cpu-z screen of the 1st page and the memory one now?



your so needy pt :shadedshu


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2007)

cdawall said:


> your so needy pt :shadedshu



needy?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2007)

pt said:


> needy?



and demanding


----------



## JC316 (Jan 30, 2007)

pt said:


> you sure?
> am2 usually underclocks ram
> can you post a cpu-z screen of the 1st page and the memory one now?




I am positive that it was running at the 333mhz, it was one of the first things I checked.


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2007)

cdawall said:


> and demanding



lol
  that's me


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2007)

JC316 said:


> I am positive that it was running at the 333mhz, it was one of the first things I checked.



can i stil see it at current speed?  
the memory, and 1st page  
pls?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 30, 2007)

Fine, here is the currnent and stock speeds.


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Fine, here is the currnent and stock speeds.



the stock ram speed is 321


----------



## JC316 (Jan 30, 2007)

pt said:


> the stock ram speed is 321



huh? 330.5 is the speed, 2mhz under normal.


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2007)

JC316 said:


> huh? 330.5 is the speed, 2mhz under normal.



330mhz at 209fsb take out 9 fsb and it will stay at 321  
i'm a pain in the ass i know


----------



## JC316 (Jan 30, 2007)

pt said:


> 330mhz at 209fsb take out 9 fsb and it will stay at 321
> i'm a pain in the ass i know




Hmm, thats what the board decided to set it at. Everything is on auto, if it were running 200, you would be right.


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Hmm, thats what the board decided to set it at. Everything is on auto, if it were running 200, you would be right.



 
the board set it at 209?
wtf


----------



## JC316 (Jan 30, 2007)

pt said:


> the board set it at 209?
> wtf




Yep, I set everything to auto and let the board do the rest.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok, this is a complete new score record for me, to make it easier to add to the list. Athlon X2 3600+ Brisbane@ 2.5ghz.

EDIT:

I passed my overclocking wall new sandra scores @2.75GHZ


----------



## JC316 (Jan 31, 2007)

*******SCIENCEMARK SCORES*******

UPDATED FOR YOU Stevorob.

********DUAL CORES********

*JUDAS*..............1638.38
*STEVOROB*........1614.95
*WILE E*.............1555.53
*ATHLONX2*........1541.87
*PYROINC*............1491.23
*517LINKIN*...........1386.79
*EASYRHINO*........1340.26
*GREEK*...............1336.74
*JC316*................1288.86

******SINGLE CORES******

*KETXXX*.............1622.16
*TATTYONE*........1521.08
*PT*....................1496.75
*DRDNA*...................1457.99
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...1328.08
*OILY17*..............1189.03
*CDAWALL*...........1105.97
*ATIonion*............1060.61




*******3DMARK06 CPU*******

*****DUAL CORES*****

*JUDAS*...............2208
*WILE E*..............2173
*STEVOROB*.........2105
*JLEWIS*.............2083
*517LINKIN*........2052
*ATHLONX2*..........2017
*GREEK*...............1941
*EASYRHINO*........1939
*PYROINC*............1919
*JC316*................1815

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*.........1273
*RICK22*...............1180
*DRDNA*.................1157
*KETXXX*...............1141
*ATIonion*.............903



*******N-BENCH*******

*****DUAL CORES*****
*JUDAS*.................3475
*ATHLONX2*..............3285
*GREEK*.................3199
*WILE E*................3128
*STEVOROB*..............3105
*JC316*...................3063
*517LINKIN*.............2972
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*.............2868
*PYROINC*...............2812

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*RICK22*................3647
*TATTYONE*...........3564
*DRDNA*.................3273
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*......3111
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*..........2868
*CDAWALL*..............2770
*OILY17*................2643
*PYROINC*..............2619
*ATIonion*..............2194


*******SUPER PI MOD 1.5 XS 1M*******

*TATTYONE*...........26.657
*DRDNA*............28.843
*STEVOROB*...........29.922
*JUDAS*.................30.359
*WILE E*.................31.375
*SNEEKYPEET*..............31.609
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*....31.797
*PYROINC*..............31.922
*RICK22*.................33.031
*517LINKIN*.............33.187
*ATHLONX2*...........33.25
*OILY17*................35.656
*JC316*..................36.000
*GREEK*.................36.875
*CDAWALL*.............37.375

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU MULTIMEDIA****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.......................54522/59299
*WILE E*.......................53581/58332
*GREEK*.......................52666/56817
*STEVOROB*..................51727/56631
*JC316*.........................51833/56403
*ATHLONX2*..................51537/56109
*PYROINC*....................48713/53086

****SINGLE CORES****

*RICK22*.....................37468/29879
*DRDNA*.......................28323/30751
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...........25668/27857
*OILY17*......................22985/25278

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU ARITHMETIC****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.........................20995/17784
*WILE E*........................20660/17401
*GREEK*........................20286/17169
*JC316*.........................19982/16915
*STEVOROB*..................19936/16731
*ATHLONX2*..................19843/16784
*PYROINC*.....................18794/15747

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*..........................10921/9209
*RICK22*........................10630/8871
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*............9850/8364
*OILY17*.......................8959/7604

*****AQUAMARK 3 CPU*****

*TATTYONE*...............14,339
*DRDNA*...................13,120
*STEVOROB*...............12,869
*PYROINC*.................12,629
*JUDAS*...................12,599
*SNEEKYPEET*..............12,511
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*.........12,342
*RICK22*...................12,266
*WILE E*.................12,041
*517LINKIN*...............11,206
*JC316*...................10,643
*ATHLONX2*...............10,351
*CDAWALL*.................9,441

*****PCMARK05 CPU*****

*WILE E*.................5809
*STEVOROB*............5605
*ATHLONX2*.............5605
*GREEK*..................5483


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 31, 2007)

Am letting my trusty 4000+ go in a week or two, that project is over so it will be for sale if anyone wants it, hey its famous!  am moving on to a Opty 185.


----------



## AshenSugar (Jan 31, 2007)

if my board gave proper vcore i think i could hit 3.2 or so on this chip, but set at 1.5625 the board acctualy only gives 1.48(every 3rd party app i try said 1.48, only asus apps show 1.5/1.6 range.....)

then again i would need a better cooler


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2007)

JC still need to fix your ram tim,ings are letting you down 14XX is sad for the mem score


----------



## stevorob (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks buddy, been a little busy the past few days...


----------



## JC316 (Jan 31, 2007)

stevorob said:


> Thanks buddy, been a little busy the past few days...



No problem, I used to help Athlon with it anyway.

Cdawall

I know, I am going to work on those once I reach the max CPU OC.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 31, 2007)

thanx jc for doing the scores,if you feel like it you can update when you have the time stevorob has been really busy with school,so any help is cool


----------



## JC316 (Jan 31, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> thanx jc for doing the scores,if you feel like it you can update when you have the time stevorob has been really busy with school,so any help is cool




Sure, no problem Athlon.

I got my memory timings set a little bit better and I shaved off a second on super pi, I am now down to 35s on it. I will rerun SCmark and such.


----------



## stevorob (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks guys...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 1, 2007)

please remove all of the scores posted by rick22.....they are all fakes...aka photoshoped :shadedshu


----------



## pt (Feb 1, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> please remove all of the scores posted by rick22.....they are all fakes...aka photoshoped :shadedshu



why do you say that?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 1, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW....thats a bold statement!!!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## rick22 (Feb 1, 2007)

*tyler........*

rick22----------->athlonx2....


----------



## pt (Feb 1, 2007)

rick22 said:


> rick22----------->tyler....



who's tyler?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 1, 2007)

its Athlon cuz he looks like Tyler Durden from fight club....lol


----------



## pt (Feb 1, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> its Athlon cuz he looks like Tyler Durden from fight club....lol



 
ok, nvm i asked, im more confused now  
i'm off to do some works


----------



## rick22 (Feb 1, 2007)

no pt tyler is


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 1, 2007)

ricky.......:shadedshu .....


----------



## pt (Feb 1, 2007)

rick22 said:


> no pt tyler is



i give up
i cant understand your phrases


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 1, 2007)

thats because he is old and senile


----------



## stevorob (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm getting ready to pick up some new parts in a few weeks when my friend purchases my board and processor.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 1, 2007)

really? so you going brisbane?


----------



## pt (Feb 1, 2007)

stevorob said:


> I'm getting ready to pick up some new parts in a few weeks when my friend purchases my board and processor.



i bet his going c2d


----------



## rick22 (Feb 1, 2007)

athlonxxx2....man u love a good


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 1, 2007)

:shadedshu :shadedshu


----------



## stevorob (Feb 1, 2007)

pt said:


> i bet his going c2d



Yep.  6300 and a p5b deluxe 





















Not a chance.



AthlonX2 said:


> really? so you going brisbane?



Yeah, thinking of getting the 4000 and an Asus Crosshair.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 1, 2007)

sounds like a good deal...i bet you can get some insane clocks out of that.....at least i hope you can


----------



## stevorob (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah I hope so.

We'll see in a few weeks when he buys my stuff.


----------



## pt (Feb 1, 2007)

stevorob said:


> Yeah I hope so.
> 
> We'll see in a few weeks when he buys my stuff.



check my motherboard on the system specs, it's great and took my 3000+ and ram to their absolute max and still wanted more  
a great buy 
also consider getting a cheap opty


----------



## stevorob (Feb 1, 2007)

pt said:


> check my motherboard on the system specs, it's great and took my 3000+ and ram to their absolute max and still wanted more
> a great buy
> also consider getting a cheap opty



Honestly, I prefer Asus...

The crosshair is supposed to be one of the best AM2 clockers... so we'll see what a brisbane can really do


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 1, 2007)

While this thread seems to be getting back on track, it did begin to devolve into a spam thread several pages back.  I've been asked to remind you that this thread is for the discussion of AMD based processors and the benchmarking of them.  Please refrain from creating nonsensical posts outside of the "general nonsense" forum.


----------



## AshenSugar (Feb 1, 2007)

stevorob said:


> Honestly, I prefer Asus...
> 
> The crosshair is supposed to be one of the best AM2 clockers... so we'll see what a brisbane can really do



asus support SUCKS tho, i mean really really sucks, they never reply to support requests, they NEVER fix known driver buggs(soundmax needed ket moding the drivers to get them working)

my advice, check out the tforce equivlant to any asus board, cheaper and less bs to get support, it may take a couple bios revisions to get the bios 100% but they at least resond to user reports and requestsits but at least they respond!!!

they also dont use codecs that dont have readly avalable driver updates, thats important to most people i know


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 1, 2007)

Greek said:


> its not great but beta than ma previous ones, did it with one gig of ram (2x512MB) on 333MHZ , surprised why when i gt more ram i get less, ah well, oh and sm2 does work on vista.



i want that wallpaper 

on a sidenote, im still working on the soundmax drivers. gonna try and rebuild them from the ground up, might try adding a few little extras too.


----------



## pt (Feb 1, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> asus support SUCKS tho, i mean really really sucks, they never reply to support requests, they NEVER fix known driver buggs(soundmax needed ket moding the drivers to get them working)
> 
> my advice, check out the tforce equivlant to any asus board, cheaper and less bs to get support, it may take a couple bios revisions to get the bios 100% but they at least resond to user reports and requestsits but at least they respond!!!
> 
> they also dont use codecs that dont have readly avalable driver updates, thats important to most people i know



Asus support is veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy bad unless you have a top of the line product, no asus for me in a long time


----------



## stevorob (Feb 1, 2007)

I won't be using onboard sound anyways, so I'm not too concerned over it.

I know thier support is not good, but I haven't ever had to use it, so again, not really concerned.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 2, 2007)

Well boys I hope to be back in the game here shortly. Spoke with DFI and they say its a no go on my PSU. They advise the OCZ GameExtreme series , so I just bought the 700W version,which Ive read is a rebadged FPS!   Hope it all works out.


----------



## RickDStik (Feb 2, 2007)

Now that the egg has got some chips in that do not require a board purchase with it, Ive got my eyes on a 4800 ($248) to replace this 4200 that will be migrating itself to HTPC duty soon.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 2, 2007)

RickDStik said:


> Now that the egg has got some chips in that do not require a board purchase with it, Ive got my eyes on a 4800 ($248) to replace this 4200 that will be migrating itself to HTPC duty soon.



I have heard good things about the Opty 180 and 185, not sure if any of them fall into your price range tho.


----------



## RickDStik (Feb 2, 2007)

They would be except they arent AM2


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 2, 2007)

why not go for a opty 1212?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819105016


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 2, 2007)

RickDStik said:


> They would be except they arent AM2



Excuses, excuses.......I will gladly superglue another pin on, whats the fuss???


----------



## stevorob (Feb 2, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> why not go for a opty 1212?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819105016



Us guyses want to try our hands at the new 65nm chips... not stick to opty's 



Tatty_One said:


> Excuses, excuses.......I will gladly superglue another pin on, whats the fuss???



But that might actually work


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 3, 2007)

stevorob said:


> Us guyses want to try our hands at the new 65nm chips... not stick to opty's
> 
> 
> 
> But that might actually work



Well 65nm is great if they perform better, we'll see when mine arrives, it will be interesting to see the differences and a good bench for the club.


----------



## pt (Feb 3, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Well 65nm is great if they perform better, we'll see when mine arrives, it will be interesting to see the differences and a good bench for the club.



you're going AM2?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 3, 2007)

pt said:


> you're going AM2?



Lol no, Opty 185, am hoping for at least 3.1Gig x2 I meant to see how the 65NM chips fare against the 90's Mhz for Mhz.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 5, 2007)

updATed>> SM2=1504


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 5, 2007)

update SUperPI >>27.578


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 5, 2007)

Heres my latest scores and such....plz update!  

-Aquamark-11,709
-N-Bench-2987
-PcMark05-5506
-ScienceMark 2.0-1420.08
-SuperPi-32.204
-3dMark05-6662
-3dMark06-2050

3d06-http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1138225
3d05-http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2633867


----------



## JC316 (Feb 5, 2007)

*******SCIENCEMARK SCORES*******



********DUAL CORES********

*JUDAS*..............1638.38
*STEVOROB*........1614.95
*WILE E*.............1555.53
*ATHLONX2*........1541.87
*PYROINC*............1491.23
*517LINKIN*...........1420.08
*EASYRHINO*........1340.26
*GREEK*...............1336.74
*JC316*................1288.86

******SINGLE CORES******

*KETXXX*.............1622.16
*TATTYONE*........1521.08
*PT*....................1496.75
*DRDNA*...................1457.99
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...1328.08
*OILY17*..............1189.03
*CDAWALL*...........1105.97
*ATIonion*............1060.61




*******3DMARK06 CPU*******

*****DUAL CORES*****

*JUDAS*...............2208
*WILE E*..............2173
*STEVOROB*.........2105
*JLEWIS*.............2083
*517LINKIN*........2050
*ATHLONX2*..........2017
*GREEK*...............1941
*EASYRHINO*........1939
*PYROINC*............1919
*JC316*................1815

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*.........1273
*RICK22*...............1180
*DRDNA*.................1157
*KETXXX*...............1141
*ATIonion*.............903



*******N-BENCH*******

*****DUAL CORES*****
*JUDAS*.................3475
*ATHLONX2*..............3285
*GREEK*.................3199
*WILE E*................3128
*STEVOROB*..............3105
*JC316*...................3063
*517LINKIN*.............2987
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*.............2868
*PYROINC*...............2812

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*RICK22*................3647
*TATTYONE*...........3564
*DRDNA*.................3273
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*......3111
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*..........2868
*CDAWALL*..............2770
*OILY17*................2643
*PYROINC*..............2619
*ATIonion*..............2194


*******SUPER PI MOD 1.5 XS 1M*******

*TATTYONE*...........26.657
*DRDNA*............28.843
*STEVOROB*...........29.922
*JUDAS*.................30.359
*WILE E*.................31.375
*SNEEKYPEET*..............31.609
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*....31.797
*PYROINC*..............31.922
*517LINKIN*.............32.204
*RICK22*.................33.031
*ATHLONX2*...........33.25
*OILY17*................35.656
*JC316*..................36.000
*GREEK*.................36.875
*CDAWALL*.............37.375

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU MULTIMEDIA****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.......................54522/59299
*WILE E*.......................53581/58332
*GREEK*.......................52666/56817
*STEVOROB*..................51727/56631
*JC316*.........................51833/56403
*ATHLONX2*..................51537/56109
*PYROINC*....................48713/53086

****SINGLE CORES****

*RICK22*.....................37468/29879
*DRDNA*.......................28323/30751
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...........25668/27857
*OILY17*......................22985/25278

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU ARITHMETIC****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.........................20995/17784
*WILE E*........................20660/17401
*GREEK*........................20286/17169
*JC316*.........................19982/16915
*STEVOROB*..................19936/16731
*ATHLONX2*..................19843/16784
*PYROINC*.....................18794/15747

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*..........................10921/9209
*RICK22*........................10630/8871
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*............9850/8364
*OILY17*.......................8959/7604

*****AQUAMARK 3 CPU*****

*TATTYONE*...............14,339
*DRDNA*...................13,120
*STEVOROB*...............12,869
*PYROINC*.................12,629
*JUDAS*...................12,599
*SNEEKYPEET*..............12,511
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*.........12,342
*RICK22*...................12,266
*WILE E*.................12,041
*517LINKIN*...............11,709
*JC316*...................10,643
*ATHLONX2*...............10,351
*CDAWALL*.................9,441

*****PCMARK05 CPU*****

*WILE E*.................5809
*STEVOROB*............5605
*ATHLONX2*.............5605
*517LINKIN*..............5506
*GREEK*..................5483



UPDATED.


----------



## stevorob (Feb 5, 2007)

New updates guys.  Mine will be in soon I hope 

*******SCIENCEMARK SCORES*******

********DUAL CORES********

*JUDAS*..............1638.38
*STEVOROB*........1614.95
*WILE E*.............1555.53
*ATHLONX2*........1541.87
*PYROINC*............1491.23
*517LINKIN*...........1420.08
*EASYRHINO*........1340.26
*GREEK*...............1336.74
*JC316*................1288.86

******SINGLE CORES******

*KETXXX*.............1622.16
*TATTYONE*........1521.08
*DRDNA*...................1504.98
*PT*....................1496.75
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...1328.08
*OILY17*..............1189.03
*CDAWALL*...........1105.97
*ATIonion*............1060.61




*******3DMARK06 CPU*******

*****DUAL CORES*****

*JUDAS*...............2208
*WILE E*..............2173
*STEVOROB*.........2105
*JLEWIS*.............2083
*517LINKIN*........2050
*ATHLONX2*..........2017
*GREEK*...............1941
*EASYRHINO*........1939
*PYROINC*............1919
*JC316*................1815

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*.........1273
*RICK22*...............1180
*DRDNA*.................1157
*KETXXX*...............1141
*ATIonion*.............903



*******N-BENCH*******

*****DUAL CORES*****
*JUDAS*.................3475
*ATHLONX2*..............3285
*GREEK*.................3199
*WILE E*................3128
*STEVOROB*..............3105
*JC316*.................3063
*517LINKIN*.............2987
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*.............2868
*PYROINC*...............2812

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*RICK22*................3647
*TATTYONE*...........3564
*DRDNA*.................3273
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*......3111
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*..........2868
*CDAWALL*..............2770
*OILY17*................2643
*ATIonion*..............2194


*******SUPER PI MOD 1.5 XS 1M*******

*TATTYONE*...........26.657
*DRDNA*............27.578
*STEVOROB*...........29.922
*JUDAS*.................30.359
*WILE E*.................31.375
*SNEEKYPEET*..............31.609
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*....31.797
*PYROINC*..............31.922
*517LINKIN*.............32.204
*RICK22*.................33.031
*ATHLONX2*...........33.25
*OILY17*................35.656
*JC316*.................36.000
*GREEK*.................36.875
*CDAWALL*.............37.375

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU MULTIMEDIA****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.......................54522/59299
*WILE E*.......................53581/58332
*GREEK*.......................52666/56817
*STEVOROB*..................51727/56631
*JC316*.......................51833/56403
*ATHLONX2*..................51537/56109
*PYROINC*....................48713/53086

****SINGLE CORES****

*RICK22*.....................37468/29879
*DRDNA*.......................28323/30751
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...........25668/27857
*OILY17*......................22985/25278

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU ARITHMETIC****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.........................20995/17784
*WILE E*........................20660/17401
*GREEK*........................20286/17169
*JC316*.........................19982/16915
*STEVOROB*..................19936/16731
*ATHLONX2*..................19843/16784
*PYROINC*.....................18794/15747

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*..........................10921/9209
*RICK22*........................10630/8871
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*............9850/8364
*OILY17*.......................8959/7604

*****AQUAMARK 3 CPU*****

*TATTYONE*...............14,339
*DRDNA*...................13,120
*STEVOROB*...............12,869
*PYROINC*.................12,629
*JUDAS*...................12,599
*SNEEKYPEET*..............12,511
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*.........12,342
*RICK22*...................12,266
*WILE E*.................12,041
*517LINKIN*...............11,709
*JC316*...................10,643
*ATHLONX2*...............10,351
*CDAWALL*.................9,441

*****PCMARK05 CPU*****

*WILE E*.................5809
*STEVOROB*............5605
*ATHLONX2*.............5605
*517LINKIN*.............5506
*GREEK*..................5483


----------



## JC316 (Feb 5, 2007)

DOH!, I did that for nothing.


----------



## stevorob (Feb 5, 2007)

Nah, it's alright.  Just keep yourself an updated score sheet as well.  During the week, I'm usually pretty busy, so sometimes I don't get around to updating if they come in.


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 5, 2007)

Steve, need your help, you have PM.


----------



## stevorob (Feb 5, 2007)

And you have a PM back sir.


----------



## PyroInc (Feb 5, 2007)

humm why am I on the dual core and single core part of N-bench ....I have a dual core


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 5, 2007)

not to sure about that pyro but im sure stevo will fix it


----------



## PyroInc (Feb 5, 2007)

also why am I still not on the PCMARK05 CPU score lol that's my best one


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 5, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> also why am I still not on the PCMARK05 CPU score lol that's my best one



I see youve still not managed to get that Aquamark CPU score up


----------



## stevorob (Feb 6, 2007)

PCMark05 has to be the CPU test only, not the full system test.

PM Athlon about that if you can't run the CPU test.


----------



## PyroInc (Feb 6, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I see youve still not managed to get that Aquamark CPU score up



total score yes cpu score no


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 6, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> total score yes cpu score no



Thats the one that counts in here


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 7, 2007)

for all that want to join a few of us are playing fearcombat online the room name is tpu's fear server the first 12 that come get to play


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 7, 2007)

3Dm06 >>CPU>>1238  http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1161440


----------



## stevorob (Feb 7, 2007)

*******SCIENCEMARK SCORES*******

********DUAL CORES********

*JUDAS*..............1638.38
*STEVOROB*........1614.95
*WILE E*.............1555.53
*ATHLONX2*........1541.87
*PYROINC*............1491.23
*517LINKIN*...........1420.08
*EASYRHINO*........1340.26
*GREEK*...............1336.74
*JC316*................1288.86

******SINGLE CORES******

*KETXXX*.............1622.16
*TATTYONE*........1521.08
*DRDNA*...................1504.98
*PT*....................1496.75
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...1328.08
*OILY17*..............1189.03
*CDAWALL*...........1105.97
*ATIonion*............1060.61




*******3DMARK06 CPU*******

*****DUAL CORES*****

*JUDAS*...............2208
*WILE E*..............2173
*STEVOROB*.........2105
*JLEWIS*.............2083
*517LINKIN*........2050
*ATHLONX2*..........2017
*GREEK*...............1941
*EASYRHINO*........1939
*PYROINC*............1919
*JC316*................1815

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*.........1273
*DRDNA*.................1238
*RICK22*...............1180
*KETXXX*...............1141
*ATIonion*.............903



*******N-BENCH*******

*****DUAL CORES*****
*JUDAS*.................3475
*ATHLONX2*..............3285
*GREEK*.................3199
*WILE E*................3128
*STEVOROB*..............3105
*JC316*.................3063
*517LINKIN*.............2987
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*.............2868
*PYROINC*...............2812

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*RICK22*................3647
*TATTYONE*...........3564
*DRDNA*.................3273
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*......3111
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*..........2868
*CDAWALL*..............2770
*OILY17*................2643
*PYROINC*..............2619
*ATIonion*..............2194


*******SUPER PI MOD 1.5 XS 1M*******

*TATTYONE*...........26.657
*DRDNA*............26.672
*STEVOROB*...........29.922
*JUDAS*.................30.359
*WILE E*.................31.375
*SNEEKYPEET*..............31.609
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*....31.797
*PYROINC*..............31.922
*517LINKIN*.............32.204
*RICK22*.................33.031
*ATHLONX2*...........33.25
*OILY17*................35.656
*JC316*.................36.000
*GREEK*.................36.875
*CDAWALL*.............37.375

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU MULTIMEDIA****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.......................54522/59299
*WILE E*.......................53581/58332
*GREEK*.......................52666/56817
*STEVOROB*..................51727/56631
*JC316*.......................51833/56403
*ATHLONX2*..................51537/56109
*PYROINC*....................48713/53086

****SINGLE CORES****

*RICK22*.....................37468/29879
*DRDNA*.......................28323/30751
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...........25668/27857
*OILY17*......................22985/25278

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU ARITHMETIC****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.........................20995/17784
*WILE E*........................20660/17401
*GREEK*........................20286/17169
*JC316*.........................19982/16915
*STEVOROB*..................19936/16731
*ATHLONX2*..................19843/16784
*PYROINC*.....................18794/15747

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*..........................10921/9209
*RICK22*........................10630/8871
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*............9850/8364
*OILY17*.......................8959/7604

*****AQUAMARK 3 CPU*****

*TATTYONE*...............14,339
*DRDNA*...................13,120
*STEVOROB*...............12,869
*PYROINC*.................12,629
*JUDAS*...................12,599
*SNEEKYPEET*..............12,511
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*.........12,342
*RICK22*...................12,266
*WILE E*.................12,041
*517LINKIN*...............11,709
*JC316*...................10,643
*ATHLONX2*...............10,351
*CDAWALL*.................9,441

*****PCMARK05 CPU*****

*WILE E*.................5809
*STEVOROB*............5605
*ATHLONX2*.............5605
*517LINKIN*.............5506
*GREEK*..................5483


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 7, 2007)

SuperPI26.672


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 7, 2007)

oh come on drdna if u want the top spot u need to be a fraction of a second faster for super PI


----------



## stevorob (Feb 8, 2007)

Updated.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 8, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> oh come on drdna if u want the top spot u need to be a fraction of a second faster for super PI



 Hope he gets it!!!  its lonely up here, (also I did my run only at 3.1Gig for that one) got 25.9 something at 3.25 so when I am knocked off the top I will do the 3.25 run again.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 8, 2007)

:shadedshu 26.391, found this saved in "My Pictures"....dont know when I did it, must have been at the start of the club when I went on a benching spree! If it looks a bit unclear just click on "full screen" under "View" in explorer (if you are using explorer) and it brings it up to full size.  I think that one was at 3.2Gig so a little more to go, think I might get under 26 but def not under 25 sec.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 8, 2007)

dont know if you guys want to run it but heres another benchy i found...


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 8, 2007)

Ugggg, need a third friggin HD just for benchmark utilities!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 8, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> dont know if you guys want to run it but heres another benchy i found...
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/070208/pcw.jpg


How repeatable are the results?

Off Topic: Do you think you can take another stab at a bios for me Athlon. ECS just released a Brisbane update for my board, but took away features again.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2007)

hey athlon you any good with phoenix bios?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 8, 2007)

yes i have my way of changing things and unlocking things


----------



## Wile E (Feb 8, 2007)

They took away CAS and Command Rate control, again. Idiots. How is this supposed to be an enthusiast board, when you can't adjust all of your ram timings? Any unlocks you could find would be greatly appreciated. Especially anything to do with voltage, multis, and timings. Thanks again, Athlon.


----------



## NinkobEi (Feb 9, 2007)

so what processor/mhz are you guys running to get these performances? FX?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 9, 2007)

most of us have X2's some have Athlon 64's....kinda like a mix of cpu's


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 9, 2007)

Wile E said:


> They took away CAS and Command Rate control, again. Idiots. How is this supposed to be an enthusiast board, when you can't adjust all of your ram timings? Any unlocks you could find would be greatly appreciated. Especially anything to do with voltage, multis, and timings. Thanks again, Athlon.



nothing in there that is unlockable..havent figured out if i can add items to the list..all i can do is update the roms in it...i.e.update raid roms,video roms...etc


----------



## stevorob (Feb 9, 2007)

BIOS cracking again, eh Athlon?

Still waiting on a word from my buddy whether or not he's going to be buying my board and proccy, so I can get the Crosshair and one of the new Brisbanes.

He's headed home this weekend and he's going to see if his dad will give him money.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 9, 2007)

whats unlockable from here? ===AMI bios files


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 9, 2007)

i unlocked what i could


View attachment 6171


----------



## cdawall (Feb 9, 2007)

this is rude but could you try to unlock the one that sais AWDBIOS its 05 which is unreleased by machspeed currently

oh and what could you unlock?


edit never mind did it myself BTW athlon what do you use to edit? i have been using modbin6 you know anything better?


i see you just unlocked thermal throttling


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 9, 2007)

here u go sir...

View attachment 6172


----------



## cdawall (Feb 9, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> here u go sir...
> 
> View attachment 6172



ha i did this on my old one what i should learn to do is build my own ISO rom


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 9, 2007)

iso rom? you mean like a disk full of your bios files?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 9, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> iso rom? you mean like a disk full of your bios files?



create my own BIOS with my own options


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 9, 2007)

you would need the phoenix bios utilities


----------



## JC316 (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't suppose anyone here could unlock more memory voltage in my bios could ya? My board can be set for 2.4V, but that is too much for my memory to handle, but the bios options only got to 2.1V.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 9, 2007)

http://img.techpowerup.org/070209/opty325.jpg

just thought i should post an update....scores soon to follow


and just to see if I could.....http://img.techpowerup.org/070209/opty2.8.jpg


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 10, 2007)

http://img.techpowerup.org/070209/Aquamark.jpg  ...lots better CPU score ......tested @ 2.754GHz......memory is @ 250.4MHz @ 166 in bios


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 10, 2007)

http://img.techpowerup.org/070209/S-Pi.jpg  ...Super Pi


----------



## stevorob (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice scores... adding them now.

*******SCIENCEMARK SCORES*******

********DUAL CORES********

*JUDAS*..............1638.38
*STEVOROB*........1614.95
*WILE E*.............1555.53
*ATHLONX2*........1541.87
*SNEEKYPEET*.......1500.18
*PYROINC*............1491.23
*517LINKIN*...........1420.08
*JC316*................1344.24
*EASYRHINO*........1340.26
*GREEK*...............1336.74

******SINGLE CORES******

*KETXXX*.............1622.16
*TATTYONE*........1521.08
*DRDNA*...................1504.98
*PT*....................1496.75
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...1328.08
*OILY17*..............1189.03
*CDAWALL*...........1105.97
*ATIonion*............1060.61




*******3DMARK06 CPU*******

*****DUAL CORES*****

*JUDAS*...............2208
*WILE E*..............2173
*STEVOROB*.........2105
*JLEWIS*.............2083
*517LINKIN*........2050
*ATHLONX2*..........2017
*GREEK*...............1941
*EASYRHINO*........1939
*PYROINC*............1919
*JC316*................1815

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*.........1273
*DRDNA*.................1238
*RICK22*...............1180
*KETXXX*...............1141
*ATIonion*.............903



*******N-BENCH*******

*****DUAL CORES*****
*JUDAS*.................3475
*ATHLONX2*..............3285
*GREEK*.................3199
*WILE E*................3128
*STEVOROB*..............3105
*JC316*.................3063
*SNEEKYPEET*.....3046
*517LINKIN*.............2987
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*.............2868
*PYROINC*...............2812

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*RICK22*................3647
*TATTYONE*...........3564
*DRDNA*.................3273
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*......3111
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*..........2868
*CDAWALL*..............2770
*OILY17*................2643
*PYROINC*..............2619
*ATIonion*..............2194


*******SUPER PI MOD 1.5 XS 1M*******

*TATTYONE*...........26.657
*DRDNA*............26.672
*STEVOROB*...........29.922
*JUDAS*.................30.359
*SNEEKYPEET*..............30.563
*WILE E*.................31.375
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*....31.797
*PYROINC*..............31.922
*517LINKIN*.............32.204
*RICK22*.................33.031
*ATHLONX2*...........33.25
*OILY17*................35.656
*JC316*.................36.000
*GREEK*.................36.875
*CDAWALL*.............37.375

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU MULTIMEDIA****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.......................54522/59299
*WILE E*.......................53581/58332
*GREEK*.......................52666/56817
*STEVOROB*..................51727/56631
*JC316*.......................51833/56403
*ATHLONX2*..................51537/56109
*PYROINC*....................48713/53086

****SINGLE CORES****

*RICK22*.....................37468/29879
*DRDNA*.......................28323/30751
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...........25668/27857
*OILY17*......................22985/25278

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU ARITHMETIC****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.........................20995/17784
*WILE E*........................20660/17401
*GREEK*........................20286/17169
*JC316*.........................19982/16915
*STEVOROB*..................19936/16731
*ATHLONX2*..................19843/16784
*PYROINC*.....................18794/15747

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*..........................10921/9209
*RICK22*........................10630/8871
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*............9850/8364
*OILY17*.......................8959/7604

*****AQUAMARK 3 CPU*****

*TATTYONE*...............14,339
*DRDNA*...................13,120
*SNEEKYPEET*..............13,039
*STEVOROB*...............12,869
*PYROINC*.................12,629
*JUDAS*...................12,599
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*.........12,342
*RICK22*...................12,266
*WILE E*.................12,041
*517LINKIN*...............11,709
*JC316*...................10,643
*ATHLONX2*...............10,351
*CDAWALL*.................9,441

*****PCMARK05 CPU*****

*WILE E*.................5809
*SNEEKYPEET*............5639
*STEVOROB*............5605
*ATHLONX2*.............5605
*517LINKIN*.............5506
*GREEK*..................5483


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 10, 2007)

http://img.techpowerup.org/070209/NBench.jpg  ...WOW I was impressed...lol

Still need to work on science mark.....test always starts @ cipher and doesn't give me a full score?


----------



## JC316 (Feb 10, 2007)

Did some Ram tweaks and got a new SCmark score


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 10, 2007)

http://img.techpowerup.org/070209/SM2.0.jpg  ...not so impressed here, but hey I cant complain...lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 10, 2007)

nice improvement JC !


----------



## stevorob (Feb 10, 2007)

Updated again


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 10, 2007)

http://img.techpowerup.org/070209/PCMARK.jpg   last test for tonite !


----------



## JC316 (Feb 10, 2007)

I hate to keep doing this to you Stevorob, but I have another score. I am soooo close to 5K, just an asshair more OC on the video card.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been workin him pretty bad too...but he's just sittin around chattin right now so we aren't putting him too far out...lol

thx steveorob!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 10, 2007)

http://img.techpowerup.org/070209/3D06.jpg   As per request from AthlonX2...didn't go as bad as i thought it would!


----------



## stevorob (Feb 10, 2007)

*******SCIENCEMARK SCORES*******

********DUAL CORES********

*JUDAS*..............1638.38
*STEVOROB*........1614.95
*WILE E*.............1555.53
*ATHLONX2*........1541.87
*SNEEKYPEET*.......1500.18
*PYROINC*............1491.23
*517LINKIN*...........1420.08
*JC316*................1344.24
*EASYRHINO*........1340.26
*GREEK*...............1336.74

******SINGLE CORES******

*KETXXX*.............1622.16
*TATTYONE*........1521.08
*DRDNA*...................1504.98
*PT*....................1496.75
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...1328.08
*OILY17*..............1189.03
*CDAWALL*...........1105.97
*ATIonion*............1060.61




*******3DMARK06 CPU*******

*****DUAL CORES*****

*JUDAS*...............2208
*WILE E*..............2173
*SNEEKYPEET*...........2134
*STEVOROB*.........2105
*JLEWIS*.............2083
*JC316*................2059
*517LINKIN*........2050
*ATHLONX2*..........2017
*GREEK*...............1941
*EASYRHINO*........1939
*PYROINC*............1919


*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*.........1273
*DRDNA*.................1238
*RICK22*...............1180
*KETXXX*...............1141
*ATIonion*.............903



*******N-BENCH*******

*****DUAL CORES*****
*JUDAS*.................3475
*ATHLONX2*..............3285
*GREEK*.................3199
*WILE E*................3128
*STEVOROB*..............3105
*JC316*.................3063
*SNEEKYPEET*.....3046
*517LINKIN*.............2987
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*.............2868
*PYROINC*...............2812

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*RICK22*................3647
*TATTYONE*...........3564
*DRDNA*.................3273
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*......3111
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*..........2868
*CDAWALL*..............2770
*OILY17*................2643
*PYROINC*..............2619
*ATIonion*..............2194


*******SUPER PI MOD 1.5 XS 1M*******

*TATTYONE*...........26.657
*DRDNA*............26.672
*STEVOROB*...........29.922
*JUDAS*.................30.359
*SNEEKYPEET*..............30.563
*WILE E*.................31.375
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*....31.797
*PYROINC*..............31.922
*517LINKIN*.............32.204
*RICK22*.................33.031
*ATHLONX2*...........33.25
*OILY17*................35.656
*JC316*.................36.000
*GREEK*.................36.875
*CDAWALL*.............37.375

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU MULTIMEDIA****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.......................54522/59299
*WILE E*.......................53581/58332
*GREEK*.......................52666/56817
*STEVOROB*..................51727/56631
*JC316*.......................51833/56403
*ATHLONX2*..................51537/56109
*PYROINC*....................48713/53086

****SINGLE CORES****

*RICK22*.....................37468/29879
*DRDNA*.......................28323/30751
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...........25668/27857
*OILY17*......................22985/25278

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU ARITHMETIC****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.........................20995/17784
*WILE E*........................20660/17401
*GREEK*........................20286/17169
*JC316*.........................19982/16915
*STEVOROB*..................19936/16731
*ATHLONX2*..................19843/16784
*PYROINC*.....................18794/15747

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*..........................10921/9209
*RICK22*........................10630/8871
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*............9850/8364
*OILY17*.......................8959/7604

*****AQUAMARK 3 CPU*****

*TATTYONE*...............14,339
*DRDNA*...................13,120
*SNEEKYPEET*..............13,039
*STEVOROB*...............12,869
*PYROINC*.................12,629
*JUDAS*...................12,599
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*.........12,342
*RICK22*...................12,266
*WILE E*.................12,041
*517LINKIN*...............11,709
*JC316*...................10,643
*ATHLONX2*...............10,351
*CDAWALL*.................9,441

*****PCMARK05 CPU*****

*WILE E*.................5809
*SNEEKYPEET*............5639
*STEVOROB*............5605
*ATHLONX2*.............5605
*517LINKIN*.............5506
*GREEK*..................5483


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 10, 2007)

my newest am3


----------



## Wile E (Feb 10, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> nothing in there that is unlockable..havent figured out if i can add items to the list..all i can do is update the roms in it...i.e.update raid roms,video roms...etc


Thanks for checkin it out for me Athlon.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 10, 2007)

I posted an updated and better SuperPi score on the previous page, it's not included :shadedshu


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 10, 2007)

here's a small improvement to my 2006 CPU score:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1188076


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 10, 2007)

LASTLY SANDRA....keyboard decided to stop working durring testing, so I just moused my way around and got theese results.......

Drystone ALU 19,995
Whetstone iSSE3  16,835    arithmetic


Integer x4  51,818 it/s
Float x4   56,493    media


I'll run again later and post some screenies!


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 10, 2007)

Have just ordered a Opty 170 x2 with whats supposed to be the very best stepping CCBBE 0610DPMW, supposidly capable of at least 3Gig, am gonna keep my trusty 4000+ but will do some benches once I have received the Opty which should be Tuesday.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 10, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Have just ordered a Opty 170 x2 with whats supposed to be the very best stepping CCBBE 0610DPMW, supposidly capable of at least 3Gig, am gonna keep my trusty 4000+ but will do some benches once I have received the Opty which should be Tuesday.



Sweet Tatty! Welcome to dual core land, I am sure you will love it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 10, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Sweet Tatty! Welcome to dual core land, I am sure you will love it.



Why thank you, I am a bit of a fraud tho, I had a 4200 x2 about a 10 months ago, was very dissapointed in it and sold it after 2 months, could only get it to 2.8Gig on 1.55V, I got it on a very good deal so flea bayed it for more than I bought it for, before that I had a 3200 Venice and got that to 2.7Gig, then for a short time (after 4200 x2) I had an Opty 144 and got that to 3Gig, got bored with that so got a 3800+ (2.8Gig) and then the 4000+ in September, love this chip!  Am hoping the Opty 170 will offer me a few O/C challenges.

it's a bit sad though when I think, in just one year I have had 5 different processors, 3 different motherboards, 3 different RAM kits and 2 different monitors and 5 different graphics cards:

6800 vanilla
850XT PE
7900GT
1800XT
7900GTO

I AM BUYING NOTHING MORE UNTIL LATE SUMMER WHEN I UPGRADE THE WHOLE RIG!


----------



## JC316 (Feb 10, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Why thank you, I am a bit of a fraud tho, I had a 4200 x2 about a 10 months ago, was very dissapointed in it and sold it after 2 months, could only get it to 2.8Gig on 1.55V, I got it on a very good deal so flea bayed it for more than I bought it for, before that I had a 3200 Venice and got that to 2.7Gig, then for a short time (after 4200 x2) I had an Opty 144 and got that to 3Gig, got bored with that so got a 3800+ (2.8Gig) and then the 4000+ in September, love this chip!  Am hoping the Opty 170 will offer me a few O/C challenges.
> 
> it's a bit sad though when I think, in just one year I have had 5 different processors, 3 different motherboards, 3 different RAM kits and 2 different monitors and 5 different graphics cards:
> 
> ...



Ah, well the opty should clock higher than the 4200 did. I always heard that the 4200 was the worst dual core avalible, the 4400 and the 4000 were the good ones.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 11, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Ah, well the opty should clock higher than the 4200 did. I always heard that the 4200 was the worst dual core avalible, the 4400 and the 4000 were the good ones.



Lol now you tell me!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 11, 2007)

As per Rick22's request I'm posting theese 3G shots of CPU-z....

http://img.techpowerup.org/070211/mem.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/070211/3gig969.jpg

As I'm told I will be adding an Aquamark score shortly...good luck rick!


and here it is......





JUST TO CLEARIFY THEESE ARE RICK22'S SCORES HE WANTED ME TO DO THE IMAGE HOSTING FOR HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rick22 (Feb 11, 2007)

hi steve or tyler will you take my single scores down..thank you  rick22


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 11, 2007)

last 1 for rick tonite


----------



## stevorob (Feb 11, 2007)

Good scores rick.

I'll get those single core scores down for ya and add these ones.


----------



## stevorob (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's an update

*******SCIENCEMARK SCORES*******

********DUAL CORES********

*JUDAS*..............1638.38
*STEVOROB*........1614.95
*RICK22*.............1576.36
*WILE E*.............1555.53
*ATHLONX2*........1541.87
*SNEEKYPEET*.......1500.18
*PYROINC*............1491.23
*517LINKIN*...........1420.08
*JC316*................1344.24
*EASYRHINO*........1340.26
*GREEK*...............1336.74

******SINGLE CORES******

*KETXXX*.............1622.16
*TATTYONE*........1521.08
*DRDNA*...................1504.98
*PT*....................1496.75
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...1328.08
*OILY17*..............1189.03
*CDAWALL*...........1105.97
*ATIonion*............1060.61




*******3DMARK06 CPU*******

*****DUAL CORES*****

*JUDAS*...............2208
*WILE E*..............2173
*SNEEKYPEET*...........2134
*STEVOROB*.........2105
*JLEWIS*.............2083
*JC316*................2059
*517LINKIN*........2050
*ATHLONX2*..........2017
*GREEK*...............1941
*EASYRHINO*........1939
*PYROINC*............1919


*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*.........1282
*DRDNA*.................1238
*KETXXX*...............1141
*ATIonion*.............903



*******N-BENCH*******

*****DUAL CORES*****
*JUDAS*.................3475
*ATHLONX2*..............3285
*RICK22*................3215
*GREEK*.................3199
*WILE E*................3128
*STEVOROB*..............3105
*JC316*.................3063
*SNEEKYPEET*............3046
*517LINKIN*.............2987
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*.............2868
*PYROINC*...............2812

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*...........3564
*DRDNA*.................3273
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*......3111
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*..........2868
*CDAWALL*..............2770
*OILY17*................2643
*PYROINC*..............2619
*ATIonion*..............2194


*******SUPER PI MOD 1.5 XS 1M*******

*TATTYONE*...........26.391
*DRDNA*............26.672
*RICK22*.................29.313
*STEVOROB*...........29.922
*JUDAS*.................30.359
*SNEEKYPEET*..............30.563
*WILE E*.................31.375
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*....31.797
*PYROINC*..............31.922
*517LINKIN*.............32.204
*ATHLONX2*...........33.25
*OILY17*................35.656
*JC316*.................36.000
*GREEK*.................36.875
*CDAWALL*.............37.375

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU MULTIMEDIA****

****DUAL CORES****

*RICK22*.....................56058/60943
*JUDAS*.......................54522/59299
*WILE E*.......................53581/58332
*GREEK*.......................52666/56817
*STEVOROB*..................51727/56631
*JC316*.......................51833/56403
*ATHLONX2*..................51537/56109
*PYROINC*....................48713/53086

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*.......................28323/30751
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...........25668/27857
*OILY17*......................22985/25278

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU ARITHMETIC****

****DUAL CORES****

*RICK22*........................21600/18088
*JUDAS*.........................20995/17784
*WILE E*........................20660/17401
*GREEK*........................20286/17169
*JC316*.........................19982/16915
*STEVOROB*..................19936/16731
*ATHLONX2*..................19843/16784
*PYROINC*.....................18794/15747

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*..........................10921/9209
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*............9850/8364
*OILY17*.......................8959/7604

*****AQUAMARK 3 CPU*****

*TATTYONE*...............14,339
*DRDNA*...................13,120
*SNEEKYPEET*..............13,039
*RICK22*...................12,927
*STEVOROB*...............12,869
*PYROINC*.................12,629
*JUDAS*...................12,599
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*.........12,342
*WILE E*.................12,041
*517LINKIN*...............11,709
*ATHLONX2*...............11,084
*JC316*...................10,643
*CDAWALL*.................9,441

*****PCMARK05 CPU*****

*WILE E*.................5809
*SNEEKYPEET*............5639
*STEVOROB*............5605
*ATHLONX2*.............5605
*517LINKIN*.............5506
*GREEK*..................5483


----------



## rick22 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you Sneekypeet for all the help you gave me ( overclocking)   thank you


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 11, 2007)

You didnt put in my new 3D Mark 2006 CPU score from this page or my new SuperPI score from the previous page.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 11, 2007)

JC316 said:


> I hate to keep doing this to you Stevorob, but I have another score. I am soooo close to 5K, just an asshair more OC on the video card.



your looking at about 15MHz more on your core to crack 5k


----------



## JC316 (Feb 11, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> your looking at about 15MHz more on your core to crack 5k



I know, I am currently working on getting 05 at 10K and again, I am SOOOO close.


----------



## stevorob (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry that I missed those Tatty.  Fixed it though.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 11, 2007)

rick22 said:


> Thank you Sneekypeet for all the help you gave me ( overclocking)   thank you



no problem rick just dont ask for help anymore you are beating my scores   Ha I finally got ol' nutkick rick back....


----------



## rick22 (Feb 11, 2007)

Ty you sneek   and a good quick  to you.......


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 11, 2007)

stevorob said:


> Sorry that I missed those Tatty.  Fixed it though.



Np M8


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 13, 2007)

Well boys I got the new mobo today !!!!  Voltages are WAY better now. Got the opty stable @ 2.7Ghz, but I need some time to warm up to this board. Settings are the same mobo just reacts a little diffrent!  I'll post some scores in a few days after i get it figured out.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 13, 2007)

hope it all works out for you peet,do u know if rick got the memory sent out?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 13, 2007)

this looks so much better than that old board....PWM chip is warm , but ive read articles that say worry about it @ 60*C, so oh well!


----------



## stevorob (Feb 13, 2007)

Hows each core doing with the voltages?  Is it keeping them rather close, or is doing what the last board did with one being at like 1.35 and the other at like 1.5?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 13, 2007)

depends on the sensor....they say to watch Smartguardian and it only shows 1 core!    Hard to say...but DFI seemed to tell me dont put much faith in coretemp in this board, nor that other 1 i had.   But the voltage issue is gone...bios and Sguardian are reading the same ,so thats good i hope...lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 13, 2007)

had that toast program runnin earlier w/teamspeak runnin and CPU was @34*c....Smartguardian says it idles @ 20-21*c.....now i see how Athlons temps were always so low....lol


----------



## rick22 (Feb 13, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> hope it all works out for you peet,do u know if rick got the memory sent out?



not yet but will do no later than weds.have u sent the dinar....lol


----------



## Wile E (Feb 13, 2007)

Does anyone know how well one of those 65w 4600+ X2s will clock? I would debate getting a Brisbane, but the Brisbane compatible bios for my board sucks. Gets rid of CAS and Command Rate adjustment for the ram.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 13, 2007)

rick22 said:


> not yet but will do no later than weds.have u sent the dinar....lol



yeah,sending the dinour out thursday morning after i go to the bank...waiting for the government to give me my money


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 14, 2007)

SWEET.....


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 14, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> SWEET.....



GO SNEEKY, GO     Nice dude, so ya like that new Mobo eh?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 14, 2007)

id like it too if it were free....... :shadedshu


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 14, 2007)

me likey....just the voltage required is insane!!!


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 14, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> me likey....just the voltage required is insane!!!



Start the car, jumper cables insane?  Or, need a new PSU insane?


----------



## stevorob (Feb 14, 2007)

He just got a new PSU too, so I don't think he needs the jumper cables just yet


----------



## Wile E (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been thinking about getting either a new cpu or motherboard. What do you guys think of this board or this cpu? If you have any other suggestions, they are welcome. Keep in mind I want crossfire support on the mobo. Or if you guys think a new cpu is in order, keep in mind I have to keep this board, and ECS bios support sucks, so Brisbane is out of the question.


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 14, 2007)

Get the board, in a couple months you can get a new CPU when the price drops AGAIN!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 14, 2007)

if you got an extra $50 the egg has the opty 1212 for $213 and thats 2.0G and 1Mb cache on either side...from my experience the jump from 512-1M is huge when OC'd!.....just my opinion read up on em cuz they could be an OC nightmare!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 14, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Start the car, jumper cables insane?  Or, need a new PSU insane?



well it has to go to 1.5V to hit 2.754G to run 2.700 it only needs 1.425V.


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 14, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> well it has to go to 1.5V to hit 2.754G to run 2.700 it only needs 1.425V.



I agree, that is INSANE!!  But not all that suprising!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 14, 2007)

FLAT OUT 30


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, Steverob; Looks like some updates are in order.  Sneekypete is smiling so bright, I can see it from cali.


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 14, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Well, Steverob; Looks like some updates are in order.  Sneekypete is smiling so bright, I can see it from cali.



Sorry AthlonX2, didn't see you were online and Steveorob was gone!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 14, 2007)

http://img.techpowerup.org/070213/latency2.8.jpg      just for giggles i ran everest latency...pick is a little blury....its 39.7...not too shabby



and yes nammy.....i noticed , but i know where it places...lol


----------



## RickDStik (Feb 14, 2007)

Not record setting but one very cool machine ... Im still freaked at the vid mem speed on a 7900GS thats wicked.


----------



## stevorob (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's another update

*******SCIENCEMARK SCORES*******

********DUAL CORES********

*JUDAS*..............1638.38
*STEVOROB*........1614.95
*RICK22*.............1576.36
*WILE E*.............1555.53
*ATHLONX2*........1541.87
*SNEEKYPEET*.......1500.18
*PYROINC*............1491.23
*517LINKIN*...........1420.08
*JC316*................1344.24
*EASYRHINO*........1340.26
*GREEK*...............1336.74

******SINGLE CORES******

*KETXXX*.............1622.16
*TATTYONE*........1521.08
*DRDNA*...................1504.98
*PT*....................1496.75
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...1328.08
*OILY17*..............1189.03
*CDAWALL*...........1105.97
*ATIonion*............1060.61




*******3DMARK06 CPU*******

*****DUAL CORES*****

*JUDAS*...............2208
*WILE E*..............2173
*SNEEKYPEET*...........2134
*STEVOROB*.........2105
*JLEWIS*.............2083
*JC316*................2059
*517LINKIN*........2050
*ATHLONX2*..........2017
*GREEK*...............1941
*EASYRHINO*........1939
*PYROINC*............1919


*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*.........1282
*DRDNA*.................1238
*KETXXX*...............1141
*ATIonion*.............903



*******N-BENCH*******

*****DUAL CORES*****
*JUDAS*.................3475
*ATHLONX2*..............3285
*RICK22*................3215
*GREEK*.................3199
*WILE E*................3128
*STEVOROB*..............3105
*JC316*.................3063
*SNEEKYPEET*............3046
*517LINKIN*.............2987
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*.............2868
*PYROINC*...............2812

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*...........3564
*DRDNA*.................3273
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*......3111
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*..........2868
*CDAWALL*..............2770
*OILY17*................2643
*PYROINC*..............2619
*ATIonion*..............2194


*******SUPER PI MOD 1.5 XS 1M*******

*TATTYONE*...........26.391
*DRDNA*............26.672
*RICK22*.................29.313
*STEVOROB*...........29.922
*SNEEKYPEET*..............30.000
*JUDAS*.................30.359
*WILE E*.................31.375
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*....31.797
*PYROINC*..............31.922
*517LINKIN*.............32.204
*ATHLONX2*...........33.25
*OILY17*................35.656
*JC316*.................36.000
*GREEK*.................36.875
*CDAWALL*.............37.375

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU MULTIMEDIA****

****DUAL CORES****

*RICK22*.....................56058/60943
*JUDAS*.......................54522/59299
*WILE E*.......................53581/58332
*GREEK*.......................52666/56817
*STEVOROB*..................51727/56631
*JC316*.......................51833/56403
*ATHLONX2*..................51537/56109
*PYROINC*....................48713/53086

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*.......................28323/30751
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...........25668/27857
*OILY17*......................22985/25278

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU ARITHMETIC****

****DUAL CORES****

*RICK22*........................21600/18088
*JUDAS*.........................20995/17784
*WILE E*........................20660/17401
*GREEK*........................20286/17169
*JC316*.........................19982/16915
*STEVOROB*..................19936/16731
*ATHLONX2*..................19843/16784
*PYROINC*.....................18794/15747

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*..........................10921/9209
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*............9850/8364
*OILY17*.......................8959/7604

*****AQUAMARK 3 CPU*****

*TATTYONE*...............14,339
*DRDNA*...................13,120
*SNEEKYPEET*..............13,039
*RICK22*...................12,927
*STEVOROB*...............12,869
*PYROINC*.................12,629
*JUDAS*...................12,599
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*.........12,342
*WILE E*.................12,041
*517LINKIN*...............11,709
*ATHLONX2*...............11,084
*JC316*...................10,643
*CDAWALL*.................9,441

*****PCMARK05 CPU*****

*WILE E*.................5809
*SNEEKYPEET*............5743
*STEVOROB*............5605
*ATHLONX2*.............5605
*517LINKIN*.............5506
*GREEK*..................5483


----------



## RickDStik (Feb 14, 2007)

This impresses me quite a bit ... within 1000 points of my x2 4200 at 2.7GHz ... once my Corsairs get back from RMA, Im going to push this bad boy to 11x270 and see what we get out of it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 14, 2007)

is it possible you can fix this,makes me think somebody is photoshopping


----------



## RickDStik (Feb 14, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1217725 

No need to crop that ...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 14, 2007)

thank you sir


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 16, 2007)

:shadedshu well boys....my 7600gt is down again..so ive decided to go with 2 7800GT's and see if i cant mod them to GTX's if possible...also ill be moving on to an opty


----------



## rick22 (Feb 16, 2007)

to the 7600gt that never had a chance with athlon  OVERCLOCKING it..to you tyler a big  

P.S....forgot about the memoy..thats dead to............................one more


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 16, 2007)

the future of rick22


----------



## JC316 (Feb 16, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> :shadedshu well boys....my 7600gt is down again..so ive decided to go with 2 7800GT's and see if i cant mod them to GTX's if possible...also ill be moving on to an opty



Heheh, that thing should be a BEAST. What opty are you going to?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 16, 2007)

I think he got his fingers out on T-SKI's opty 148


----------



## JC316 (Feb 16, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> I think he got his fingers out on T-SKI's opty 148


I can't imagine him going from an X2 to a single core.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 16, 2007)

My New Opty 170 x2 arrived Tuesday and it's been killing me all week but have put off installing it until the weekend......the temptation is so fearce! but it's been a busy week, I am going to be a Grandfather!

I managed to get my hands on the CCBBE 0615DPMW (got a friend in the trade) stepping that has a track record of supposidly a minimum of 3Gig!  well we will see this weekend, I am keeping my trusty 4000+ just so as I can continue to lay claim to the 3 top spots it already holds   whilst now trying to chip away at all you "duellies" positions in those other benches........beware!

I think I am going to eventually need some new RAM though, I can only get my 2Gig of HyperX to 485Mhz flat out all be it at 2.5-2-3-5 @ 1T, No loostening of timings or increase in volts will give me naymore, I am used to higher multipliers but my Epox board will do like 330Mhz FSB but thats an aweful lot of RAM dividing, if I hit 3 Gig with the Opty with a divider on I am only going to get like 432Mhz outta this RAM but at those speeds I can get 2.5-2-2-5 @ 1T, I think I might be needing something that can do around 550Mhz although that tends to be with looser timings.....what U think?


----------



## pt (Feb 16, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> My New Opty 170 x2 arrived Tuesday and it's been killing me all week but have put off installing it until the weekend......the temptation is so fearce! but it's been a busy week, I am going to be a Grandfather!



congratuations, you are now know as tpu gramps


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 16, 2007)

pt said:


> congratuations, you are now know as tpu gramps



Behave!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 16, 2007)

I think I am going to eventually need some new RAM though, I can only get my 2Gig of HyperX to 485Mhz flat out all be it at 2.5-2-3-5 @ 1T, No loostening of timings or increase in volts will give me naymore, I am used to higher multipliers but my Epox board will do like 330Mhz FSB but thats an aweful lot of RAM dividing, if I hit 3 Gig with the Opty with a divider on I am only going to get like 432Mhz outta this RAM but at those speeds I can get 2.5-2-2-5 @ 1T, I think I might be needing something that can do around 550Mhz although that tends to be with looser timings.....what U think?[/QUOTE]


Does the board not post with looser timings?????? I got same set of stix as you and mine hit 280MHz @ 3-3-3-8 1T .   If set on 166 divider i had to manually change as they poop out @ 250 or so on divider defaults of 2.5-3-3-7 1T !


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 16, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> I think I am going to eventually need some new RAM though, I can only get my 2Gig of HyperX to 485Mhz flat out all be it at 2.5-2-3-5 @ 1T, No loostening of timings or increase in volts will give me naymore, I am used to higher multipliers but my Epox board will do like 330Mhz FSB but thats an aweful lot of RAM dividing, if I hit 3 Gig with the Opty with a divider on I am only going to get like 432Mhz outta this RAM but at those speeds I can get 2.5-2-2-5 @ 1T, I think I might be needing something that can do around 550Mhz although that tends to be with looser timings.....what U think?




Does the board not post with looser timings?????? I got same set of stix as you and mine hit 280MHz @ 3-3-3-8 1T .   If set on 166 divider i had to manually change as they poop out @ 250 or so on divider defaults of 2.5-3-3-7 1T ![/QUOTE]

No mine are the KHX3200K2/2G nothing works.....what voltage are you using to get 280?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 16, 2007)

ohhhh and have got the Opty up and running, just letting it bed in for a bit, will overclock some over the weekend.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 17, 2007)

Tatty look at my specs we're runnin the same stix....booted now to 250 @ stock 2.6V and @ 280 was 2.7V


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 17, 2007)

Bought myself a 8800GTS     and it will  anything that comes in its way


----------



## Wile E (Feb 17, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> Bought myself a 8800GTS     and it will  anything that comes in its way


320mb or 640mb


----------



## JC316 (Feb 17, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> Bought myself a 8800GTS     and it will  anything that comes in its way



Kick ass Athlon! I think you made the right choice.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 17, 2007)

320mb:shadedshu .....640 cost to much,but very nice upgrade from a 7600GT eh?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 17, 2007)

anyways...im going to reorder the score list here pretty soon...since there seems to be alot of inactive members in here...and we are also looking for a better method of listing them so all ideas are welcome


----------



## Wile E (Feb 17, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> 320mb:shadedshu .....640 cost to much,but very nice upgrade from a 7600GT eh?


7600GT to 8800GTS? Yeah, I'd say that's a pretty nice jump in performance.

I also saw you mention inactive members. Hope I don't fall into that category. I just can't get this thing to go any faster. lol


----------



## JC316 (Feb 17, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I also saw you mention inactive members. Hope I don't fall into that category. I just can't get this thing to go any faster. lol



Same here. I think I will be able to crank the speed up when I get my IDE controller. I am thinking that the onboard IDE is causing my problem as it ALWAYS locks up when acessing the HD, or looking for IDE devices.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 17, 2007)

as long as you are actively helping and keeping this thread informative your welcome in here...but if you spam or post nonsense that dont belong or are otherwise not involved with the club then your scores wont  be added in the new setup


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 17, 2007)

*****Socket 754*****

*CDAWALL*..........Athlon 64 3000+ 754          

*****Socket 939*****

*JUDAS*............Athlon X2 3800+ 939
*ATHLONX2*......Athlon X2 3800+ 939
*SNEEKYPEET*......Opteron 165 939 
*GREEK*.............Athlon X2 4200+ 939
*TATTYONE*.......Opteron 170 939

*****Socket AM2*****

*STEVOROB*......Athlon X2 4200+ AM2
*WILE E*..........Athlon X2 3800+ AM2
*PYROINC*..........Athlon X2 4600+ AM2
*JC316*.............Athon X2 3600+ AM2 
*KETXXX*...........Athlon 64 3500+ AM2
*PT*..................Athlon 64 3000+ AM2


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 17, 2007)

NEW SCORES AFTER CLEANING IT UP A BIT


*******SCIENCEMARK SCORES*******

********DUAL CORES********

*JUDAS*..............1638.38
*STEVOROB*........1614.95
*WILE E*.............1555.53
*ATHLONX2*........1541.87
*SNEEKYPEET*.......1500.18
*PYROINC*............1491.23
*JC316*................1344.24
*GREEK*...............1336.74

******SINGLE CORES******

*KETXXX*.............1622.16
*PT*....................1496.75
*CDAWALL*...........1105.97

*******3DMARK06 CPU*******

*****DUAL CORES*****

*JUDAS*...............2208
*WILE E*..............2173
*SNEEKYPEET*...........2134
*STEVOROB*.........2105
*JC316*................2059
*ATHLONX2*..........2017
*GREEK*...............1941
*PYROINC*............1919

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*KETXXX*...............1141

*******N-BENCH*******

*****DUAL CORES*****
*JUDAS*.................3475
*ATHLONX2*..............3285
*GREEK*.................3199
*WILE E*................3128
*STEVOROB*..............3105
*JC316*.................3063
*SNEEKYPEET*.....3046
*PYROINC*...............2812

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*...........3564
*CDAWALL*..............2770
*PYROINC*..............2619

*******SUPER PI MOD 1.5 XS 1M*******

*STEVOROB*...........29.922
*JUDAS*.................30.359
*SNEEKYPEET*..............30.563
*WILE E*.................31.375
*PYROINC*..............31.922
*ATHLONX2*...........33.25
*JC316*.................36.000
*GREEK*.................36.875
*CDAWALL*.............37.375

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU MULTIMEDIA****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.......................54522/59299
*WILE E*.......................53581/58332
*GREEK*.......................52666/56817
*STEVOROB*..................51727/56631
*JC316*.......................51833/56403
*ATHLONX2*..................51537/56109
*PYROINC*....................48713/53086

****SINGLE CORES****


****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU ARITHMETIC****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.........................20995/17784
*WILE E*........................20660/17401
*GREEK*........................20286/17169
*JC316*.........................19982/16915
*STEVOROB*..................19936/16731
*ATHLONX2*..................19843/16784
*PYROINC*.....................18794/15747

****SINGLE CORES****

*****AQUAMARK 3 CPU*****

*TATTYONE*...............14,339
*SNEEKYPEET*..............13,039
*STEVOROB*...............12,869
*PYROINC*.................12,629
*JUDAS*...................12,599
*WILE E*.................12,041
*JC316*...................10,643
*ATHLONX2*...............10,351
*CDAWALL*.................9,441

*****PCMARK05 CPU*****

*WILE E*.................5809
*SNEEKYPEET*............5639
*STEVOROB*............5605
*ATHLONX2*.............5605
*GREEK*..................5483


----------



## JC316 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice, I like the cleaning job. It's also cool that this got stickied.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 17, 2007)

Man Athlon, that's much easier to browse thru. Gotta be easier to update as well. lol I like it.


----------



## NinkobEi (Feb 17, 2007)

*Sciencemark2.0 woot*

Might as well try to get on the board here, since the Sciencemark2.0 is flooded with c2ds..grr


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 17, 2007)

Athlon here was my go at the sig!


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 17, 2007)

I just beat KETXXX in the 3dmark06 single cpu score 1147 
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c333/sodclan/new06record.jpg


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey Ninkobwi nice score......how about filling in your specs in the userCP so we can see what you're playing around with?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey Athlon, why have you taken my scores off?.....I still have the 4000+ as well as an Opty 170!  Just looked again, some are on, some are off.

On that subject, had a quick sortie into overclocking (couldnt resist!) I usually let them bed in for a few days, let the Artic Silver set a bit so just had a quick go, got her straight to 3Gig first time, thing is I have 4 software temp monitors, 3 say at stock she was at 1.45V....WTF, the stock is sposed to be 1.30/1.35V but the AMD dual core thingy said 1.35V but BIOS said 1.45V so I had to put her to 1.55V in BIOS to get 3Gig but even with brand new unset Artic Silver she was at 3Gig and on 1.55V idleing at 29C......I dont beleive it! something is not right here, I have:

Uninstalled the A64 processor driver
installed the opteron x2 driver
installed the dual core optimiser
installed the windows xp dual core hotfix
installed fresh and updated chipset drivers
My BIOS is the most uptodate for the board in any case.
Ohhhh and have not reinstalled Windows, it detected fine the new duellie and reports it as so in Hardware manager.

Any idea's anyone?  Have I missed anything do you think, Ohhhhhh I have even done the registry entry recommended on the AMD forum.

Gotta go to bed, its 2.30 here, would be grateful for any thoughts/suggestions I could pick up in the morning.


----------



## NinkobEi (Feb 17, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> Hey Ninkobwi nice score......how about filling in your specs in the userCP so we can see what you're playing around with?



ahh, I've had em filled out forever. just now hit the "allow other users to see it"- man that sucks. wish I had noticed it earlier.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 17, 2007)

Ninkobwi said:


> ahh, I've had em filled out forever. just now hit the "allow other users to see it"- man that sucks. wish I had noticed it earlier.




no problem just went to look and they werent there...lol


----------



## stevorob (Feb 17, 2007)

So Tyler, you need to send me the new list so I don't have to go in and redo everything manually... I'm lazy...


----------



## rick22 (Feb 17, 2007)

thank you athlon it's was fun in YOUR club ..now it's time to take my AMD opty to 

the intel side of tpu and show them what a real CPU is...later


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 17, 2007)

rick22 said:


> thank you athlon it's was fun in YOUR club ..now it's time to take my AMD opty to
> 
> the intel side of tpu and show them what a real CPU is...later



thats a waste of time ricky when all of those conroes will kill that opty:shadedshu


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Hey Athlon, why have you taken my scores off?.....I still have the 4000+ as well as an Opty 170!  Just looked again, some are on, some are off.
> 
> On that subject, had a quick sortie into overclocking (couldnt resist!) I usually let them bed in for a few days, let the Artic Silver set a bit so just had a quick go, got her straight to 3Gig first time, thing is I have 4 software temp monitors, 3 say at stock she was at 1.45V....WTF, the stock is sposed to be 1.30/1.35V but the AMD dual core thingy said 1.35V but BIOS said 1.45V so I had to put her to 1.55V in BIOS to get 3Gig but even with brand new unset Artic Silver she was at 3Gig and on 1.55V idleing at 29C......I dont beleive it! something is not right here, I have:
> 
> ...



check in a64info and coretempometer

CDAWALL...........1105.97
should be 1115.34 check in sig for ss


----------



## rick22 (Feb 17, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> thats a waste of time ricky when all of those conroes will kill that opty:shadedshu



well then i'll go buy and fx60  and have fun


----------



## trt740 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Hey Athlon, why have you taken my scores off?.....I still have the 4000+ as well as an Opty 170!  Just looked again, some are on, some are off.
> 
> On that subject, had a quick sortie into overclocking (couldnt resist!) I usually let them bed in for a few days, let the Artic Silver set a bit so just had a quick go, got her straight to 3Gig first time, thing is I have 4 software temp monitors, 3 say at stock she was at 1.45V....WTF, the stock is sposed to be 1.30/1.35V but the AMD dual core thingy said 1.35V but BIOS said 1.45V so I had to put her to 1.55V in BIOS to get 3Gig but even with brand new unset Artic Silver she was at 3Gig and on 1.55V idleing at 29C......I dont beleive it! something is not right here, I have:
> 
> ...



Tatty my 185 is running at 10x300 1.55v and as you know has the same stepping as your Opty 170.00 so they are the same chip basically ( but I payed more like a Idiot lol) my chip idles at 19c with Arctic cooler 64 pro /AC5 on the chip (same as yours) It won't break 48c even under prime 95 for hours so it seems something is wrong with your chips temp monitor.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 17, 2007)

rick22 said:


> well then i'll go buy and fx60  and have fun




that wont help the conroes are to fast and overclock better


----------



## trt740 (Feb 17, 2007)

however, with core temps monitor I'm Idling at 28c so maybe yours is not wrong humm. Also temps are in the low 50s c range under prime95 extreme stress and using the coretempometer which are still in the safe range.


----------



## rick22 (Feb 17, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> thats a waste of time ricky when all of those conroes will kill that opty:shadedshu



maybe or maybe not..might need to get an am2


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 17, 2007)

I didnt make the cut?


----------



## rick22 (Feb 17, 2007)

wow where are all the high scores....


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 17, 2007)

trt740 said:


> however, with core temps monitor I'm Idling at 28c so maybe yours is not wrong humm. Also temps are in the low 50s c range under prime95 extreme stress and using the coretempometer which are still in the safe range.



I am whitteling it down.....the idle temps at 2.6Gig are a mere 26C and at load they only go to 34C, I can get 2.6Gig on 1.375V.  

Where the problem lies it would appear (I have just downloaded RightMark CPU utility from here and its excellent!)  Is that for some reason the voltage is throttled, there is a 1.4V limit on the processor!!!!!  If I boot with more than the 1.4V well.....it wont, does not even get to windows, BIOS startup screen  unreadable.  Cool and Quiet is NOT enbabled and I have no power management enabled at all, could it be that the AMD processor driver I have installed is limiting it?

What did you install Trt when you threw in the 185, see my previous post for what I did, I have since re-installed the most upto date BIOS and nothing, it is detected and recorded as a multi-processor and everything in Windows so SOMETHING I have loaded is stopping it going above 1.4V, my BIOS will allow me to go to 1.8V!!!  but in Rightmark CPU utility it actually says "default 1.35V.....max 1.4V" !!!!  WTF?

Ohhhhh and in BIOS it still defaults to 1.4V when it should be 1.35V.....again WTF?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2007)

tatty try booting @1.4v and use a64info beta .6 to change the voltage in windows


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 17, 2007)

just to let you all know ...when i switched to a 4600x2 from a 3200 i just switched chips and put in the optimizer.....then with the opty i just put it in and reinstalled dual core optimizer....and there ya have it an opty 165@2.7 gig no muss no fuss.

Id try as stated above...remove all garbage and try it w/ just the optimizer see if it helps !  worked great on this DFI mobo.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 17, 2007)

cdawall said:


> tatty try booting @1.4v and use a64info beta .6 to change the voltage in windows



Thanks, will try that, I think I have loader the server drivers for it and thats why it's limiting me, it actually aint anymore but its totally fu8k8d up my temps and readings everywhere, here is an update on a thread I started as a cxry for help!  I am at 2.9Gig now but I have no measurement of volts that will work now to work with.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=264901&posted=1#post264901


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2007)

heres v .61


----------



## trt740 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I am whitteling it down.....the idle temps at 2.6Gig are a mere 26C and at load they only go to 34C, I can get 2.6Gig on 1.375V.
> 
> Where the problem lies it would appear (I have just downloaded RightMark CPU utility from here and its excellent!)  Is that for some reason the voltage is throttled, there is a 1.4V limit on the processor!!!!!  If I boot with more than the 1.4V well.....it wont, does not even get to windows, BIOS startup screen  unreadable.  Cool and Quiet is NOT enbabled and I have no power management enabled at all, could it be that the AMD processor driver I have installed is limiting it?
> 
> ...



I didn't really do anything at all my board comes with a tool called my guard that reads votage and temp, but I cannot really figure out why temp difference is so great the bios temp reading are not the same as cpu core temps utilites. So i'm not sure its accurate because other utilities like everest home don't detect my boards volts or temps right.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.directron.com/mobomonitor.html

Hey Tatty i found this page.....looks like some Epox monitor about 3 down the downloads....have no idea if it work as i have no Epox mobo to see!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 17, 2007)

trt740... when i talked to DFI rep. he says to go with mobo app temps and volts, as app was made for specific chip on mobo!    Also have noticed huge diffs in coretemp and the like , but when it comes to the mobo manufacturer they want the #'s off the mobo monitor and they dont really care what the other apps. say!


----------



## trt740 (Feb 17, 2007)

Okay then tatty my first set of temps appear to be right


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 18, 2007)

could it becuase your cpu fan is spinning alot slower when you are in the bios , but when you load windows you have some  app uping the fan speed on the cpu?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, have downloaded the couple of files (CDWall....Sneeky thanks!)  I will give them a try.

I think the root to all this is the fact that somethings HAS limited 1.4V to the CPU and whenever I "FORCE" more from BIOS is when I seem to have wild temp and voltage readings.  I have just uninstalled the Processor driver as it was mentioned to me that as It's an Opteron driver which is for servers it may limit the voltage.

Will let you know how I get on thanks.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 18, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I didn't really do anything at all my board comes with a tool called my guard that reads votage and temp, but I cannot really figure out why temp difference is so great the bios temp reading are not the same as cpu core temps utilites. So i'm not sure its accurate because other utilities like everest home don't detect my boards volts or temps right.


 here are my temps just surfing the net


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 18, 2007)

trt740 said:


> here are my temps just surfing the net



I have all that with the EPOX.....it's called Thunderprobe but since I installed the CPU its all gone pearshaped.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is an example, I have installed the A64 Beta thingy that CDWall gave me, I have a pic here, you can clearly see it says "Max 1.4V".....wtf?  I have uninstalled the drivers for the CPU so in Hardware Manager in Control Panel...system.....it no longer shows the AMD driver under "driver details"  it shows a Microsoft driver........TRt......would you have a look at what driver you have shown against your Opty 185 CPU, is it a AMD driver or Microsofts own?

Anyways as I said, something is limiting me to 1.4V on the CPU, I can force higher Volts thru BIOS and get to 2.9Gig at present but everything is going shitwards and eventually there are stability issues......I will keep on looking! 

Ohhh and I forgot to add, cant remember if I mentioned, when I installed the CPU BIOS didnt set the default volts at 1.30/1.35 as it should be but at 1.45?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 18, 2007)

I think I am almost there!  It's down to a couple of things, firstly my Epox board I dont think officially supports the 170, on their website it only says the 165 and the info for that is blank, although BIOS recognises it as such but thats may well be the answer to the wrong stock BIOS voltage setting for the chip, so I have e mailed Epox support for confirmation and secondly, I think it was the Opteron driver causing issues as it seems better now, thirdly, I think all Opteron dual cores will show in RightMarkCPU a "max" VID of 1.4V, I think its just an Opty thing, ig one of you dual core Opty peoples (Trt etc) could download it, they have it in TPU's download section (It's only a tiny proggie, less than a MB) and take a look for me please.

I am going to leave her stable for the mo at 2.9, she is looking good now, will give her a day or two of hopeful stability before I tinker anymore.

I will stop posting this stuff in this thread as although it is about AMD overclocking I dont want to swamp the place full of my woe's, I have a Opty 170 voltage problem thread I have started so I will move to there on this subject......thanks for your patience!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2007)

there you got Tatty....funny things i see...shows cool n' quiet....CPU volts are @1.42 really but others show 1.4 also......had 1.55V to this core already tho!   also have a hard time believing the temp it shows!!!!


----------



## trt740 (Feb 18, 2007)

Tatty gonna download  it in a few wifes hogging my main computer now and where do look for the driver i'm a geek with computer but kinda a new geek.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2007)

its in the downloads section of this forum!   Under the tweaking sub-section


----------



## trt740 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry guys cannot get the program to install keep getting errors. Checked my systems hardware and i'm using a Microsoft driver and the AMD Dual Core optmizer


----------



## trt740 (Feb 18, 2007)

will keep trying


----------



## trt740 (Feb 18, 2007)

Downloaded the Amd server driver and system crashed had to rest bios and now it's fine.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 18, 2007)

Tatty_One is that your athlon 64 4000 overclocked to 3ghz? if so whys it set to 1.5v on the vcore mine gets 3ghz easy on standard 1.392v to 1.4v run it like this 24/7 100% stable you must have a tempremental one or maybe its the board.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 18, 2007)

no hes using a Opty 170


----------



## stevorob (Feb 18, 2007)

Here are some new scores.  2.8ghz @ 466mem 4-4-4-12 2t.

I could probably go higher on the cpu, but I don't think the mem can take it, and if I drop another divider, I'll only be pushing around 370 mem, which is unacceptable.  3dMark06 was uninstalled, so I didn't run it, and NBench was acting wierd.

AM3 13,320
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a320/Stevorob/am1.jpg

Sandra Arithmetic 20294/17022
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a320/Stevorob/arith.jpg

Sandra MultiMedia 52627/57324
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a320/Stevorob/multi.jpg

PCMark05 5720
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a320/Stevorob/pc.jpg

CPU-Z screenshot
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a320/Stevorob/cpuz.jpg

Everest latency screenshot for shits and giggles
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a320/Stevorob/latency.jpg


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nicely done Stevorob......Maybe Athlon will grace our presence and add your scores!


----------



## stevorob (Feb 18, 2007)

Old score list, because I still haven't got the new one from Athlon.

*******SCIENCEMARK SCORES*******

********DUAL CORES********

*JUDAS*..............1638.38
*STEVOROB*........1614.95
*RICK22*.............1576.36
*WILE E*.............1555.53
*ATHLONX2*........1541.87
*SNEEKYPEET*.......1500.18
*PYROINC*............1491.23
*517LINKIN*...........1420.08
*JC316*................1344.24
*EASYRHINO*........1340.26
*GREEK*...............1336.74

******SINGLE CORES******

*KETXXX*.............1622.16
*TATTYONE*........1521.08
*DRDNA*...................1504.98
*PT*....................1496.75
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...1328.08
*OILY17*..............1189.03
*CDAWALL*...........1105.97
*ATIonion*............1060.61




*******3DMARK06 CPU*******

*****DUAL CORES*****

*JUDAS*...............2208
*WILE E*..............2173
*SNEEKYPEET*...........2134
*STEVOROB*.........2105
*JLEWIS*.............2083
*JC316*................2059
*517LINKIN*........2050
*ATHLONX2*..........2017
*GREEK*...............1941
*EASYRHINO*........1939
*PYROINC*............1919


*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*.........1282
*DRDNA*.................1238
*KETXXX*...............1141
*ATIonion*.............903



*******N-BENCH*******

*****DUAL CORES*****
*JUDAS*.................3475
*ATHLONX2*..............3285
*RICK22*................3215
*GREEK*.................3199
*WILE E*................3128
*STEVOROB*..............3105
*JC316*.................3063
*SNEEKYPEET*............3046
*517LINKIN*.............2987
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*.............2868
*PYROINC*...............2812

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*...........3564
*DRDNA*.................3273
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*......3111
*JLEWIS*................2887
*EASYRHINO*..........2868
*CDAWALL*..............2770
*OILY17*................2643
*PYROINC*..............2619
*ATIonion*..............2194


*******SUPER PI MOD 1.5 XS 1M*******

*TATTYONE*...........26.391
*DRDNA*............26.672
*RICK22*.................29.313
*STEVOROB*...........29.922
*SNEEKYPEET*..............30.000
*JUDAS*.................30.359
*WILE E*.................31.375
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*....31.797
*PYROINC*..............31.922
*517LINKIN*.............32.204
*ATHLONX2*...........33.25
*OILY17*................35.656
*JC316*.................36.000
*GREEK*.................36.875
*CDAWALL*.............37.375

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU MULTIMEDIA****

****DUAL CORES****

*RICK22*.....................56058/60943
*JUDAS*.......................54522/59299
*WILE E*.......................53581/58332
*GREEK*.......................52666/56817
*STEVOROB*..................52627/57324
*JC316*.......................51833/56403
*ATHLONX2*..................51537/56109
*PYROINC*....................48713/53086

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*.......................28323/30751
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*...........25668/27857
*OILY17*......................22985/25278

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU ARITHMETIC****

****DUAL CORES****

*RICK22*........................21600/18088
*JUDAS*.........................20995/17784
*WILE E*........................20660/17401
*STEVOROB*..................20294/17022
*GREEK*........................20286/17169
*JC316*.........................19982/16915
*ATHLONX2*..................19843/16784
*PYROINC*.....................18794/15747

****SINGLE CORES****

*DRDNA*..........................10921/9209
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*............9850/8364
*OILY17*.......................8959/7604

*****AQUAMARK 3 CPU*****

*TATTYONE*...............14,339
*STEVOROB*...............13,237
*DRDNA*...................13,120
*SNEEKYPEET*..............13,039
*RICK22*...................12,927
*PYROINC*.................12,629
*JUDAS*...................12,599
*BLACKTRUCKRYDER*.........12,342
*WILE E*.................12,041
*517LINKIN*...............11,709
*ATHLONX2*...............11,084
*JC316*...................10,643
*CDAWALL*.................9,441

*****PCMARK05 CPU*****

*WILE E*.................5809
*SNEEKYPEET*............5743
*STEVOROB*............5720
*ATHLONX2*.............5605
*517LINKIN*.............5506
*GREEK*..................5483


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys!  Between you I now know that it does show a max of 1.4V but thats not real, that the microsoft drivers for the processor in Hardware Manager is the right way to go, as I saif, I have uninstalled the Opteron drivers and things seem to be better.  I will keep you updated, currently I am crusing at 2.9Gig on 1.425V with idle's of 25C!!!  Have not tried the BIG 3Gig yet as I dont want to go back to where I was yesterday, I am going to give it a couple of days for things to settle before I continue on, thanks for all your help.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 18, 2007)

my idle is 25C @1.64v 2.44ghz  on PIB cooling tatty


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 18, 2007)

Do you really need all those volts for that speed tho? Shit with those volts I would be hoping for 3.5Gig on this!


----------



## JC316 (Feb 18, 2007)

He must either have a bad board, or a bad chip for overclocking.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 18, 2007)

its a newcastle they like volts and no i dont normally need that much about 1.58v-1.61v is normally ok  i was just showing how low the temps were even on a high voltage


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 18, 2007)

Ok, Got this monster stable as a rock at 3Gig on 1.55V, these things are amazing, 1.55V and she idles at 28C and I ran Prime for 4 hours and she never went above 39C.  I am not even going to try to take her any further as I know she is near max and they dont like more than 1.55V on them these Opteron x2's, I am going to work at trying to drop the volts by .025.

Thanks to all you guys who helped yesterday when I had my problems!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Ok, Got this monster stable as a rock at 3Gig on 1.55V, these things are amazing, 1.55V and she idles at 28C and I ran Prime for 4 hours and she never went above 39C.  I am not even going to try to take her any further as I know she is near max and they dont like more than 1.55V on them these Opteron x2's, I am going to work at trying to drop the volts by .025.
> 
> Thanks to all you guys who helped yesterday when I had my problems!




CONGRATS TATTY!!!!!


----------



## pt (Feb 19, 2007)

cool, tatty  
those temps seem really low


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 19, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> CONGRATS TATTY!!!!!



Thanks M8, I forgot to post a screenie, it's here!  Ignore the 2 different core temps, its a thing about that software, all the others show they are the same.  You may need to zoom to see it clearly, I had to reduce size to fit forum limit.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Thanks M8, I forgot to post a screenie, it's here!  Ignore the 2 different core temps, its a thing about that software, all the others show they are the same.  You may need to zoom to see it clearly, I had to reduce size to fit forum limit.



25C and 32C bit off there dont yah think?


----------



## rick22 (Feb 19, 2007)

clipboard): http://img.techpowerup.org/070218/13200406.jpg 
To use it in a VBulletin post:


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 19, 2007)

cdawall said:


> 25C and 32C bit off there dont yah think?



Lol I said that in my post above, all the other software monitoring tools I have say they are more or less the same....think its just a glitch with this particular one, if they were that different there is no way I would be hitting 3Gig mefinks


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 19, 2007)

*****Socket 754*****

*CDAWALL*..........Athlon 64 3000+ 754          

*****Socket 939*****

*JUDAS*............Athlon X2 3800+ 939
*ATHLONX2*......Athlon X2 3800+ 939
*SNEEKYPEET*......Opteron 165 939 
*GREEK*.............Athlon X2 4200+ 939
*TATTYONE*.......Opteron 170 939

*****Socket AM2*****

*STEVOROB*......Athlon X2 4200+ AM2
*WILE E*..........Athlon X2 3800+ AM2
*PYROINC*..........Athlon X2 4600+ AM2
*JC316*.............Athon X2 3600+ AM2 
*KETXXX*...........Athlon 64 3500+ AM2
*PT*..................Athlon 64 3000+ AM2



*******SCIENCEMARK SCORES*******

********DUAL CORES********

*JUDAS*..............1638.38
*STEVOROB*........1614.95
*WILE E*.............1555.53
*ATHLONX2*........1541.87
*SNEEKYPEET*.......1500.18
*PYROINC*............1491.23
*JC316*................1344.24
*GREEK*...............1336.74

******SINGLE CORES******

*KETXXX*.............1622.16
*PT*....................1496.75
*CDAWALL*...........1105.97

*******3DMARK06 CPU*******

*****DUAL CORES*****

*JUDAS*...............2208
*WILE E*..............2173
*SNEEKYPEET*...........2134
*STEVOROB*.........2105
*JC316*................2059
*ATHLONX2*..........2017
*GREEK*...............1941
*PYROINC*............1919

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*KETXXX*...............1141

*******N-BENCH*******

*****DUAL CORES*****
*JUDAS*.................3475
*ATHLONX2*..............3285
*GREEK*.................3199
*WILE E*................3128
*STEVOROB*..............3105
*JC316*.................3063
*SNEEKYPEET*.....3046
*PYROINC*...............2812

*****SINGLE CORES*****

*TATTYONE*...........3564
*CDAWALL*..............2770
*PYROINC*..............2619

*******SUPER PI MOD 1.5 XS 1M*******

*STEVOROB*...........29.922
*JUDAS*.................30.359
*SNEEKYPEET*..............30.563
*WILE E*.................31.375
*PYROINC*..............31.922
*ATHLONX2*...........33.25
*JC316*.................36.000
*GREEK*.................36.875
*CDAWALL*.............37.375

****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU MULTIMEDIA****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.......................54522/59299
*WILE E*.......................53581/58332
*GREEK*.......................52666/56817
*STEVOROB*..................52627/57324
*JC316*.......................51833/56403
*ATHLONX2*..................51537/56109
*PYROINC*....................48713/53086

****SINGLE CORES****


****SISOFTWARE SANDRA 2007 CPU ARITHMETIC****

****DUAL CORES****

*JUDAS*.........................20995/17784
*WILE E*........................20660/17401
*GREEK*........................20286/17169
*STEVOROB*..................20294/17022
*JC316*.........................19982/16915
*ATHLONX2*..................19843/16784
*PYROINC*.....................18794/15747

****SINGLE CORES****

*****AQUAMARK 3 CPU*****

*TATTYONE*...............14,339
*STEVOROB*...............13,237
*SNEEKYPEET*..............13,039
*PYROINC*.................12,629
*JUDAS*...................12,599
*WILE E*.................12,041
*JC316*...................10,643
*ATHLONX2*...............10,351
*CDAWALL*.................9,441

*****PCMARK05 CPU*****

*WILE E*.................5809
*STEVOROB*............5720
*SNEEKYPEET*............5639
*ATHLONX2*.............5605
*GREEK*..................5483


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 19, 2007)

ok guys the club is getting a make over...we call it extreme makeover amd edition ..there will only be 3 benchmark test that will need be run for comparing scores.the first is photshop benchmark v2,you will need photoshop cs2 and you can get the benchmark here,the second will be sciencemark,and the third will be upto you guys/gals just give me some input,i dont want to include any benchmarks that may rely on the video card/s


----------



## PyroInc (Feb 19, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> ok guys the club is getting a make over...we call it extreme makeover amd edition ..there will only be 3 benchmark test that will need be run for comparing scores.the first is photshop benchmark v2,you will need photoshop cs2 and you can get the benchmark here,the second will be sciencemark,and the third will be upto you guys/gals just give me some input,i dont want to include any benchmarks that may rely on the video card/s



3dmark06!!!!


----------



## PyroInc (Feb 19, 2007)

cdawall said:


> my idle is 25C @1.64v 2.44ghz  on PIB cooling tatty



I know this is a stupid question but see how all your infor if listed in the window (cpu-z) where do I go to open that window with all that info lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 19, 2007)

Can I have my single core scores back please, I still have the cpu and still intend using it :shadedshu


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 19, 2007)

just go back a few pages there still there


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 19, 2007)

Just bought myself one of these, need a bit more stability, With my Gfx card and CPU overclock I must be pounding this cheapie PSU so thought that this would be a nice addition and will get me ready for my Sli'd 7900GTX's in a while, am going to flash this GTO to GTX and get meself a GTX for my Birthday.

http://www.tekheads.co.uk/s/product?product=605726


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 19, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> the first is photshop benchmark v2,you will need photoshop cs2



Dude thats one expensive benchmark....... guess I wont be able to be in the club this time around..


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 19, 2007)

this is the 3rd time ive posted my 3dmark 06 cpu test score! and i still havent been added to the update 

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c333/sodclan/new06record.jpg


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 19, 2007)

sry to be a pain


----------



## PyroInc (Feb 19, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> I know this is a stupid question but see how all your infor if listed in the window (cpu-z) where do I go to open that window with all that info lol



anyone?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 19, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> anyone?




its a app. that you download and run off the desktop!


----------



## PyroInc (Feb 19, 2007)

yea I know that but what's the app man !!!!


----------



## PyroInc (Feb 19, 2007)

n/m got it


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 19, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> ok guys the club is getting a make over...we call it extreme makeover amd edition ..there will only be 3 benchmark test that will need be run for comparing scores.the first is photshop benchmark v2,you will need photoshop cs2 and you can get the benchmark here,the second will be sciencemark,and the third will be upto you guys/gals just give me some input,i dont want to include any benchmarks that may rely on the video card/s





I vote for some sort of memory latency test also,  just so we see both the cpu and the memory for comparison!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 19, 2007)

On another note Athlon, I added a copper memory heatsink to the PWM chip and it dropped temp. 4*c....great tip thanks


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 19, 2007)

So can I join?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 19, 2007)

your welcome to join eagle just make sure you put on your green hat


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 19, 2007)

New Score List

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................223.2s

****Sciencemark****

AthlonX2.....................1541.2

CLub OC Records

Highest FSB..............AthlonX2 @ 412Mhz

Highest X Clock.............?

Highest Mem Clock DDR...........?

Highest Mem Clock DDR2...........?

Tightest Memory Timings DDR..........?

Tightest Memory Timings DDR2..........?


----------



## PyroInc (Feb 19, 2007)

aights I'm brb with results


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 19, 2007)

[517th]LiNKiN said:


> Dude thats one expensive benchmark....... guess I wont be able to be in the club this time around..



you can get cs2 for free


----------



## PyroInc (Feb 19, 2007)

lol I can't dl the suite.  It keeps redirecting me to a leeching page


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 19, 2007)

OK, what is my green hat again? And talk to Zek, he made the Avatar for me


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 19, 2007)

download it here


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 19, 2007)

New Score List

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................181.2s..AMD Athlon X2 @ 2.71Ghz
SneekyPeet..................183.8s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

AthlonX2.....................1541.2

CLub OC Records

Highest FSB..............AthlonX2 @ 412Mhz

Highest X Clock.............AthlonX2 @ 2710Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR...........CDAWALL @ 500Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2...........?

Tightest Memory Timings DDR..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T

Tightest Memory Timings DDR2..........?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 20, 2007)

highest ddr1 clock


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 20, 2007)

score @ 2700MHz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

New Score List

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................181.2s..AMD Athlon X2 @ 2.71Ghz
SneekyPeet..................183.8s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

SneekyPeet..............1482.31

****????****

CLub OC Records

Highest FSB..............AthlonX2 @ 412Mhz

Highest X Clock.............AthlonX2 @ 2710Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR ...........CDAWALL @ 500Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2...........?

Tightest Memory Timings DDR Without Dividers..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T

Tightest Memory Timings DDR2..........?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

for any of you guys that dont understand how to run it,if you hit this link scroll to the bottom and read the directions


----------



## cdawall (Feb 20, 2007)

LOWEST DDR1 TIMINGS!!!

SCM2


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 20, 2007)

PyroInc said:


> n/m got it



Dont bother with it they dont add you to the score board anyway


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

New Score List

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................181.2s..AMD Athlon X2 @ 2.71Ghz
SneekyPeet..................183.8s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

SneekyPeet..............1482.31
CDAWALL.................1115.34

****????****

CLub OC Records

Highest FSB..............AthlonX2 @ 412Mhz

Highest X Clock.............AthlonX2 @ 2710Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR ...........CDAWALL @ 500Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2...........?

Tightest Memory Timings DDR Without Dividers..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T

Tightest Memory Timings DDR2 Without Dividers..........?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

Nitro-Max said:


> Dont bother with it they dont add you to the score board anyway



please leave your rude comments out of this thread or i will have to take further actions


----------



## cdawall (Feb 20, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> Tightest Memory Timings DDR..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T



lol



AthlonX2 said:


> Tightest Memory Timings DDR Without Dividers..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T



you changed it just so i couldnt take the top spot  meanie head

it took 2.85v to get that old ddr266 to do that i think it deserves a spot up there 



Nitro-Max said:


> Dont bother with it they dont add you to the score board anyway


now you cant talk to my apprentice like that


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

well we must be realistic anybody could smack a killer divider and take the crown. ...fair enough?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 20, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> well we must be realistic anybody could smack a killer divider and take the crown. ...fair enough?



ehh whatever that was on DDR266 so DDR246mhz isnt that far off stock speeds 

it does that @266 anyway just didnt feel like unoc'ing my system to accommodate that ram

this is stock BTW


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

New Score List

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
AthlonX2......................175.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.68Ghz
SneekyPeet..................183.8s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

SneekyPeet..............1482.31...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34

****????****

CLub OC Records

Highest FSB..............AthlonX2 @ 412Mhz

Highest X Clock.............AthlonX2 @ 2710Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR ...........CDAWALL @ 500Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2...........?

Tightest Memory Timings DDR With Divider.............CDAWALL @ 2-2-2-0-1T

Tightest Memory Timings DDR Without Divider..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T

Tightest Memory Timings DDR2 With Dividers...............?

Tightest Memory Timings DDR2 Without Dividers..........?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 20, 2007)

thank you athlon 

now i have 2 top spots


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

cdawall said:


> highest ddr1 clock



why is your ht link so high? 1000 is a bit high for 754 isnt it?


----------



## PyroInc (Feb 20, 2007)

alright  I've already done science mark at 1492 and I'm doing the ps bench right now


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

you have to run sciencemark again if u want it posted here we started new benchies... so we need new screenshots


----------



## PyroInc (Feb 20, 2007)

aight I have no Idea how to do the ps bench


----------



## pt (Feb 20, 2007)

i have a 3000mhz cpu-z screenie somewhere in this thread
also a 1160mhz ddr2 ram speed
and 5-5-5-14 timmings


----------



## PyroInc (Feb 20, 2007)

almost 1492 again

science mark


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

New Score List

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
AthlonX2......................175.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.68Ghz
SneekyPeet..................177.7s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
SneekyPeet..............1482.31...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34

****????****

CLub OC Records

Highest FSB..............AthlonX2 @ 412Mhz

Highest X Clock.............AthlonX2 @ 2710Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR ...........CDAWALL @ 500Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2...........PyroInc @ 868Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR With Divider.............CDAWALL @ 2-2-2-0-1T

Tightest Memory Timings DDR Without Divider..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T

Tightest Memory Timings DDR2 With Dividers...............?

Tightest Memory Timings DDR2 Without Dividers..........?


----------



## PyroInc (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey Athlon when i run the photoshop test without Teamspeak and you chattin i hit 177.7


----------



## PyroInc (Feb 20, 2007)

oh I'm at 2.6 oc'd


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 20, 2007)

just had to try it again....lol


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 20, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> please leave your rude comments out of this thread or i will have to take further actions



well whats the point in me taking the time downloading and running tests to enter these competitions when my results never get added to the results pages? if you want to feed the public false information then whats the point in doing the tests?

again i beat KETXXX 3dmark 06 cpu test score for single core cpus posted it god knows how many times now never been added! 


i enterd the memory latency test im in 5th place as far as i can see  but again not been added!

whats the point!  its like hitting my head against a brick wall


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

we no longer use the old benchmarks in this club...we moved on to more real world performance benchmarks


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

New Score List

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
AthlonX2......................175.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.68Ghz
SneekyPeet..................177.7s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

SneekyPeet..............1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
Rick22......................1495.50...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.25Ghz

****????****

CLub OC Records

Highest FSB..............AthlonX2 @ 412Mhz

Highest X Clock.............Sneekypeet @ 2754Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR ...........CDAWALL @ 500Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2...........PyroInc @ 868Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR With Divider.............CDAWALL @ 2-2-2-0-1T

Tightest Memory Timings DDR Without Divider..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T

Tightest Memory Timings DDR2 With Dividers...............?

Tightest Memory Timings DDR2 Without Dividers..........?


----------



## rick22 (Feb 20, 2007)

http://img.techpowerup.org/070219/1493.50677.jpg


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 20, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> we no longer use the old benchmarks in this club...we moved on to more real world performance benchmarks



well the latency one was only started few days ago? doesnt anyone clean up these forums delete out of date posts etc so all the benchmark programs on the first page are not in use now out of date yes?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

i dont know...ask a mod..........


----------



## PyroInc (Feb 20, 2007)

:shadedshu  people


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 20, 2007)

Nitro-Max said:


> well the latency one was only started few days ago? doesnt anyone clean up these forums delete out of date posts etc so all the benchmark programs on the first page are not in use now out of date yes?



Check page/post #1


----------



## PyroInc (Feb 20, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> just had to try it again....lol



dammit I guess it's back to oc'ing again


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 20, 2007)

sorry Pyro... Athlon told me to!


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 20, 2007)

ok heres mine see my system specs for details single core a64 4000


----------



## PyroInc (Feb 20, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> sorry Pyro... Athlon told me to!



by 7 points lol.  I'll up my voltage and see what I get


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

New Score List

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
AthlonX2......................175.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.68Ghz
SneekyPeet..................177.7s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
Rick22......................1495.50...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.25Ghz

****????****

CLub OC Records

Highest FSB..............AthlonX2 @ 412Mhz

Highest X Clock.............Sneekypeet @ 2754Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR ...........CDAWALL @ 500Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2...........PyroInc @ 868Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR With Divider.............CDAWALL @ 2-2-2-0-1T

Tightest Memory Timings DDR Without Divider..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T

Tightest Memory Timings DDR2 With Dividers...............?

Tightest Memory Timings DDR2 Without Dividers..........?


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks bud


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 20, 2007)

athlon what about some sort of % OC'd?


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 20, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> athlon what about some sort of % OC'd?



my cpu is 25% overclocked everything else is default


----------



## stevorob (Feb 20, 2007)

*sigh*

http://img.techpowerup.org/061214/1614.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/061206/cpuzRAM.jpg

And I just got new scores too... oh well...


----------



## stevorob (Feb 20, 2007)

Make sure you put them timings up there too... Doubt anyone beats 4-4-4-12 @ those speeds

And I run 4-4-4-12 on 1to1 as well... Haven't tried anything lower...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

also if you guys want to be in the club oc list you have to post a screenie of your achievements


----------



## JC316 (Feb 20, 2007)

If we are doing DDR2 memory timings, I am running 4-4-4-10 1T. What other requirements are there for the timings?


----------



## stevorob (Feb 20, 2007)

I would say take speeds into account... my speeds at my timings should have the spot... that's insanely fast...

But whatever people say is what we'll do... If we don't care that speeds are a factor in determining timings, that's fine, as long as we can all agree to it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## rick22 (Feb 20, 2007)

2995


----------



## rick22 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## rick22 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## rick22 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## stevorob (Feb 20, 2007)

1.8
2.5
2.8
2.1
18.4
4.5
9.2
3.8
17.2
45
37.5
28.9

173.7 for the CS2 benchmark @2.7ghz RAM @ 455


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

New Score List

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................161.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
StevoRob......................173.7s...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.7Ghz
SneekyPeet..................177.7s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1543.89...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.25Ghz

****????****

cLuB oC rEcOrDs...NO DIVIDERS!!!

Highest FSB.........................................AthlonX2 @ 428Mhz

Highest X Clock....................................Rick22 @ 2950Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR .........................Rick22 @ 590Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2........................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR.................AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T

Tightest Memory Timings DDR2...............StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

New Score List

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................161.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
StevoRob......................173.7s...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.7Ghz
SneekyPeet..................177.7s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1543.89...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.25Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

AthlonX2....................4337.2 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2Ghz

cLuB oC rEcOrDs...NO DIVIDERS!!!

Highest FSB.........................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock....................................Rick22 @ 2950Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR .........................Rick22 @ 590Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2........................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR.................AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T

Tightest Memory Timings DDR2...............StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 20, 2007)

Whats this Rick22 Highest overclock Malarkey??.....take a closer look  My post on previous page provides the screenshot, Opty 170 at 3Gig!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

we started the club fresh all post before 1508 have nothing to do with this anymore


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 20, 2007)

Don't you sleep Athlon????  I am at work, whats your excuse, I am going for your highest FSB when I get home tonite!  I can get 7 x 433 on the Epox (I think).


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

at least ill have a reason to put my X2 at 550FSB ...i know my dfi will do it....


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 20, 2007)

So are you saying I have to re-post the evidence from the previous page to get an honourable mention?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 20, 2007)

But will that weak CPU of yours handle it?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

just hit 438fsb


----------



## JC316 (Feb 20, 2007)

So, all of the original benchmarks are pointless? Why in the world did you pick the photoshop benchmark? Alot of users don't even have photoshop and it's too expensive to buy for a freaking benchmark!

Why not free ones like sandra and the others?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

New Score List

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................161.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
StevoRob......................173.7s...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.7Ghz
SneekyPeet..................177.7s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1543.89...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.25Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

AthlonX2....................4337.2 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2Ghz

cLuB oC rEcOrDs...NO DIVIDERS!!!

Highest FSB........................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock....................................Rick22 @ 2950Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR .........................Rick22 @ 590Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2........................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR.................AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T

Tightest Memory Timings DDR2...............StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

JC316 said:


> So, all of the original benchmarks are pointless? Why in the world did you pick the photoshop benchmark? Alot of users don't even have photoshop and it's too expensive to buy for a freaking benchmark!
> 
> Why not free ones like sandra and the others?



:shadedshu no one said you had to buy it...:shadedshu


----------



## Wile E (Feb 20, 2007)

Holy crap! A lot has changed. lol. I'll be runnin the benchies within the next couple of days. I'm having a few stability issues right now, might have to downclock a little. I think my cooler needs some more coolant.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

just hit up adobes website download yourself a FREE trial of photoshop cs2,come back here and click the ps v2 benchmark link and read the directions and see what you get..or you can decide not to do it..i dont care


----------



## JC316 (Feb 20, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> :shadedshu no one said you had to buy it...:shadedshu



I am not going to get it illegaly just for a benchmark and I think there are alot of other users that might feel the same way.

So again, why not a free, legal one?


----------



## JC316 (Feb 20, 2007)

This has gone downhill IMO. The best benchmarks have been removed and the club has been stagnet for a while. Plus all of the original scores and members are useless. I formally resign from the AMD Overclockers Club. It was fun :toast.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

JC316 said:


> I am not going to get it illegaly just for a benchmark and I think there are alot of other users that might feel the same way.
> 
> So again, why not a free, legal one?



how are you getting it illegally? :shadedshu


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

JC316 said:


> This has gone downhill IMO. The best benchmarks have been removed and the club has been stagnet for a while. Plus all of the original scores and members are useless. I formally resign from the AMD Overclockers Club. It was fun :toast.



all of the other benchmarks depended on your video card....so how is that fair to some of us that have crap video cards?


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 20, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> all of the other benchmarks depended on your video card....so how is that fair to some of us that have crap video cards?



How do you call a 8800gts crap?????????


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah you just changed it......:shadedshu


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 20, 2007)

Cmon man its better to just OWN up and be real. You KNOW you had the 8800gts in your specs.  Then you switched it to the MX4000.    There's your J.  Now what is the 3rd Benchmark gonna be?

P.S. You got your specs changed, Now you should change your avatar and your sig to match.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

the third benchmark is cpu mark 2.1 just click on the score page on the benchmark titles there all links now


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

New Score List

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................161.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
StevoRob......................173.7s...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.7Ghz
SneekyPeet..................177.7s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1543.89...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

AthlonX2....................5452.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz

cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB........................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock....................................Rick22 @ 3000.2Mhz

Highest % FSB OC.................................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC....................................?

Highest Mem Clock DDR .........................Rick22 @ 600Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2........................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>.................AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 440Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..................cdawall @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 246Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>...............StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 20, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> why is your ht link so high? 1000 is a bit high for 754 isnt it?



yeah it is but it ran @ that so i saw no point in dropping it 


CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.25Ghz

should be @2.44ghz

and im going to get my spot back for max DDR1 oc and best DDR1 timings w/ no dividers 2.85v on my new ram :sigh:


----------



## rick22 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## rick22 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 20, 2007)

ok this is my first run i didnt dissable any programs using my cpu so im going to retest later and see how other results go im quite shocked lol i guess this program doesnt take full advantage of 2 cores quite a good result for a single core cpu






ps the forums becoming quite slow if you have the software to crop images to make them smaller can we start doing this please we dont need to see the whole desktop.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

New Score List

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................161.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
StevoRob......................173.7s...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.7Ghz
SneekyPeet..................177.7s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1543.89...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

Rick22........................6583.7...AMd Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
NitroMax.....................6340.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.09Ghz
AthlonX2....................5452.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz

cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB........................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock....................................Rick22 @ 3000.2Mhz

Highest % FSB OC.................................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC....................................Rick22 @ 50%

Highest Mem Clock DDR .........................Rick22 @ 600Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2........................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>.................AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 440Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..................cdawall @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 246Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>...............StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

Nitro-Max said:


> ok this is my first run i didnt dissable any programs using my cpu so im going to retest later and see how other results go im quite shocked lol i guess this program doesnt take full advantage of 2 cores quite a good result for a single core cpu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do we need to add a 56K warning? i know most people have broadband,but there are still some that cant afford it or cant get it...


----------



## rick22 (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 20, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> do we need to add a 56K warning? i know most people have broadband,but there are still some that cant afford it or cant get it...



no i have broadband m8 just having some issues with its speed at the moment got a engineer coming out on thurday but the desktop aint really nessesary if it can be removed keeps things tidy in the forum and faster page loads.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 20, 2007)

i tried a 3.4ghz oc and even a 3.7ghz but it refuses to boot when i hit  270fsb tried more vcore and memory timmings but still no any ideas?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

Nitro-Max said:


> i tried a 3.4ghz oc and even a 3.7ghz but it refuses to boot when i hit  270fsb tried more vcore and memory timmings but still no any ideas?



have you tried a divider on the memory maybe its maxed out?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 20, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> all of the other benchmarks depended on your video card....so how is that fair to some of us that have crap video cards?



No they didnt, you were only scoring the CPU score so hows that?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

all of my scores dropped when my video card went out..and i had to replace it with my backup mx4000


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 20, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> all of my scores dropped when my video card went out..and i had to replace it with my backup mx4000



Ahhhh right, so now you have chosen 2 tests that are heavily memory dependent, and then if your memory plays up will you change them again?  I am not meaning to be difficult here but it sounds like you are choosing the test which suit you more so than "AMD Overclocking" which after all is the name of the club, unless you are going to change that of course to something like the "AMD Photo rendering club".

My point here is that when you, and I appreciate the work you and one or two others have put in to this club genuinely, started it all off, you went for votes on the name, the tests, the membership rules etc etc, it now seems that you can chop and change without proper consultation, the club is it's members, how many were asked and responded/agreed to these new idea's if you dont mind me asking?

I will run whatever benches are chosen, why, because it's fun and a little bit of competition but I reckon I am probably in the top 10 most active posters in the club and I didnt get the opportunity to state my views, so exactly who did?

PS:  I actually think its a good idea to reduce the benches, it was gettin out of hand!  Just not too sure on your selection.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

i was just trying to find benchmarks that were more real world performance,instead of all the synthetic benches we had...if you guys would like any of the others back let me know and we can add them...


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 20, 2007)

Here we go for my first, just done the run, check out that Voltage!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

New Score List

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................161.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
StevoRob......................173.7s...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.7Ghz
SneekyPeet..................177.7s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1543.89...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

Rick22........................6583.7...AMd Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
NitroMax.....................6438.9...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.09Ghz
AthlonX2.....................5452.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB........................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock....................................TattyOne @ 3020Mhz

Highest % FSB OC.................................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC....................................TattyOne @ 52%

Highest Mem Clock DDR .........................Rick22 @ 600Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2........................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>.................AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 440Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..................cdawall @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 246Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>...............StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 20, 2007)

beat my first test


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 20, 2007)

There mins is ...weak but still a score!


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 20, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> There mins is ...weak but still a score!



Thats nothing to be scoffed at, a decent score!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 20, 2007)

thx Tatty!   I got a few tricks commin my way soon so i hope to increase that a bit soon!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 20, 2007)

this was only @2.4ghz


----------



## stevorob (Feb 20, 2007)

Ugh... another...  

Gotta make me clock my rig up again... Trying to sell this beast... can't be doing all this clocking right near my selling time, don't want to blow nothing up.

Jeez, some people :shadedshu


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2007)

New Score List

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................161.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
StevoRob......................173.7s...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.7Ghz
SneekyPeet..................177.7s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1543.89...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

Rick22........................6583.7...AMd Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
NitroMax.....................6583.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2.....................5452.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL......................933.7...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB..............................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.........................................TattyOne @ 3020Mhz

Highest % FSB OC......................................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC.........................................TattyOne @ 52%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ...............................Rick22 @ 600Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2..............................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>.................AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 440Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..................cdawall @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 246Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>...............StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## pt (Feb 20, 2007)

stevorob said:


> Ugh... another...
> 
> Gotta make me clock my rig up again... Trying to sell this beast... can't be doing all this clocking right near my selling time, don't want to blow nothing up.
> 
> Jeez, some people :shadedshu



why sell it?


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 20, 2007)

NOW IVE GONE AND DONE IT!! Houston we have a problem   im in tie with the current leader i ran the test a few times and i cant push it up at all by just one point omg what now 2 first place draws? leave it open for another 2nd place  i cant belive it lol


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 20, 2007)

this programs great for fine tunning ur system ive known other benchmarks to be variable for example you can run say 5 tests and each test will give a different result but this one gives the same result every time its very accurate as far as i can tell and only further tunning will improve the out come great stuff!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 21, 2007)

Nitro-Max said:


> this programs great for fine tunning ur system ive known other benchmarks to be variable for example you can run say 5 tests and each test will give a different result but this one gives the same result every time its very accurate as far as i can tell and only further tunning will improve the out come great stuff!



so is it safe to say we have a good benchmark?


----------



## stevorob (Feb 21, 2007)

pt said:


> why sell it?



Moving on to bigger and better things... Not selling the whole thing, just the mobo/proccy and maybe the RAM, and possibly moving to a RAID 0+1 setup.

Looking into a few different NF590 boards, and I want to give one of the new brisbane's a run, or get the DFI nf590 board (since it's the only one that will support an opty from what I've read) and take an AM2 opty to some record clocks on air.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Wile E (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Athlon, you think you could put the CPUMARK window on the left side of the screen next time? lol


----------



## NinkobEi (Feb 21, 2007)

hey, you forgot my sciencemark 2.0 score a few pages back. 1385 or so. add add add!



edit: or in case you are too lazy to go back, here.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 21, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> so is it safe to say we have a good benchmark?



yes m8 and totally fair as theres no graphics involved etc just a streaght forward cpu test ill also let u guys into a secret i used. seems as the cpu test involves the registry i downloaded this freeware! registry defragmentation tool run it reboot then benchmark again worked for me but i also tweaked a little also.

http://www.registry-clean.net/free-registry-defrag.htm


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 21, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Hey Athlon, you think you could put the CPUMARK window on the left side of the screen next time? lol



possibly....


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 21, 2007)

New Score List

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................161.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
StevoRob......................173.7s...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.7Ghz
SneekyPeet..................177.7s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1543.89...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Ninkobwi....................1384.60...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

Rick22........................6583.7...AMd Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
NitroMax.....................6583.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2.....................5452.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL......................933.7...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB.............................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock........................................TattyOne @ 3020Mhz

Highest % FSB OC.....................................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC........................................TattyOne @ 52%

Highest Mem Clock DDR .............................Rick22 @ 600Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2..............................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>.................AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 440Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..................cdawall @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 246Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>...............StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 21, 2007)

Well my registry must be shot to pieces as this is the best I did for CPU Mark, I think it's fairly memory dependant also, another reason why on the CPU Mark thread the DDR2 boys are doing so well but I did this run without any tweaks, had all my background proggies still running so I will try again soon and hope for some improvement!

Also posting another higher overclock, upto 3.050Gig now......again check those volts    I have booted no problem to 3.1Gig on this amazing 170 but not primed it so that will have to wait for another day. 

I have the chance of getting some Crucial Ballistics at no cost effictively (sort of swap) that will easily exceed 500DDR which means I can up my memory divider which should add a nice boost.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 21, 2007)

how bout a lowest voltage contest?  1.2v on a 130nm woop woop


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 21, 2007)

its up to you guys i need at least 4 members to say yes and we can add it


----------



## cdawall (Feb 22, 2007)

lowest timings w/o dividers 2.85v  woopwoop ultra ram 


crap just noticed yours was @DDR440 grrr oh well i can run it again


----------



## pt (Feb 22, 2007)

tras = 0? wtf
have you been photoshopping cdawall?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 22, 2007)

GOT IT 
ram @DDR440 2.86v cpu @ 220*10 stock volts


			
				AthlonX2 said:
			
		

> Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>.................AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 440Mhz


we are tied 

pt look in a64 tweaker it will let you drop tras to 0 but its a reserved value and most ram can not do it


----------



## pt (Feb 22, 2007)

cdawall said:


> pt look in a64 tweaker it will let you drop tras to 0 but its a reserved value and most ram can not do it



k, tought it was a bug


----------



## cdawall (Feb 22, 2007)

and i take 1st place DDR444 2.0-3-2-0 1T
cpu 2220mhz stock volts ram DDR444 2.86v
woopwoop


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 22, 2007)

cdawall said:


> and i take 1st place DDR444 2.0-3-2-0 1T
> cpu 2220mhz stock volts ram DDR444 2.86v
> woopwoop



i still have a trick up my sleeve for that...got some nice ram coming in the mail that will hit lower latencies that that


----------



## cdawall (Feb 22, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:
			
		

> i still have a trick up my sleeve for that...got some nice ram coming in the mail that will hit lower latencies that that


i doubt it all you could get was 2.0-2-2-0 and then you would truly have the crown cause this stuff need 2.9v+ to do 2.0-2-2-0 it crashed at my mobos max of 2.86v [/kick the damn pc]


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 22, 2007)

im shooting for 1-1-1-0-1T with my new ram


----------



## psychomage343 (Feb 22, 2007)

well here is mine
aq3:91124
3dmark03:32235
3dmark05:12198
3dmark06:6569
cpumark:5229.5


----------



## Wile E (Feb 22, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> im shooting for 1-1-1-0-1T with my new ram


I'm feeling the sting of low latency jealousy. lol.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 22, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> im shooting for 1-1-1-0-1T with my new ram



i somehow dont see that happening


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 22, 2007)

i know...but its worth a shot..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 22, 2007)

SIZE="4"]New Score List[/SIZE]

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................161.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
StevoRob......................173.7s...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.7Ghz
SneekyPeet..................177.7s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1543.89...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Ninkobwi....................1384.60...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

Rick22........................6583.7...AMd Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
NitroMax.....................6583.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2.....................5452.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
Psychomage.................5229.5...AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2.66Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB.............................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock........................................TattyOne @ 3050Mhz

Highest % FSB OC.....................................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC........................................TattyOne @ 52%

Highest Mem Clock DDR .............................Rick22 @ 600Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2..............................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>.................cdawall @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 444Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..................cdawall @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 246Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>...............StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## WolfNippleChips (Feb 22, 2007)

I am There and I post the other benches later.. 3dmark 06 2310...What do you expect for socket A? 3dmark 05 is 7840


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 22, 2007)

we dont use those old benchmarks just the 3 u see listed here


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 22, 2007)

My overclocks gone up to 3050 Athlon, there were 2 screenies on my post of previous page, the CPU-Z showed the overclock.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 22, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:
			
		

> CDAWALL......................933.7...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz



should read 5105.9  @2.4ghz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 22, 2007)

now i have some records to beat........:shadedshu ..nice job though cdawall


----------



## cdawall (Feb 22, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> now i have some records to beat........:shadedshu ..nice job though cdawall



thanx thats the one thing this POS mobo can do low ram timings  i cant get anywere close to 2.0-2-2-5 on that DDR266 on my ECS or gigabyte mobo but those are intel  another reason not to get one they *SUCK* as far as ram timings go


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 22, 2007)

most of intels problem is not having the memory controller on the cpu


----------



## cdawall (Feb 22, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> most of intels problem is not having the memory controller on the cpu



yeah i know that but its still a pain in the ass to set timings on them for any reason hell my sA aXP did just fine 2.0-2-2-5 and it has no onboard mem controller


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 22, 2007)

they have junk chipsets....?  thats about the only thing i cant think of that would kill the memory timings


----------



## cdawall (Feb 22, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> they have junk chipsets....?  thats about the only thing i cant think of that would kill the memory timings



an i865 and a via chipped one that is the EXACT same as my AMD board right down to the southbridge its the same vt8237 on both  so i doubt its that


----------



## cdawall (Feb 22, 2007)

ECS p4m800





machspeed K8m8ms


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 22, 2007)

from what ive heard and read via isnt the best chipset to overclock with?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 22, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> from what ive heard and read via isnt the best chipset to overclock with?



its not but i hit 4.2ghz on the ECS P4M800 mobo and a celeron D 351  even with the limited voltage of a mere 1.4v 

see 





and you hae seen my chip does 2.5ghz on the AMD version


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 22, 2007)

wow....that logo....it gives me chest pains.....  nice Oc though


----------



## cdawall (Feb 22, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> wow....that logo....it gives me chest pains.....  nice Oc though



lol thats mean the celly cant even beat my AMD @2.5ghz running @4ghz  though that may havew something to do with underclocking the ram to 250mhz or so


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 23, 2007)

thats an interesting find....


----------



## cdawall (Feb 23, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> thats an interesting find....



yep hey hows that MX4000 doing for you?

what happened to you other card?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 23, 2007)

:shadedshu mx4000 is junk.....i dont see how it could have ever been the best card on the market...


----------



## rick22 (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 23, 2007)

SIZE="4"]New Score List[/SIZE]

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................161.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
StevoRob......................173.7s...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.7Ghz
SneekyPeet..................177.7s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Ninkobwi....................1384.60...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

Rick22........................6583.7...AMd Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
NitroMax.....................6583.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2.....................5452.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
Psychomage.................5229.5...AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2.66Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB.............................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock........................................TattyOne @ 3050Mhz

Highest % FSB OC.....................................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC........................................TattyOne @ 52%

Highest Mem Clock DDR .............................Rick22 @ 600Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2..............................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>.................cdawall @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 444Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..................cdawall @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 246Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>...............StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## stevorob (Feb 23, 2007)

Uh oh, ricky is catching up with my SM2.0 score...








I better get a higher score.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 23, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> :shadedshu mx4000 is junk.....i dont see how it could have ever been the best card on the market...



it was NEVER the best on the market the Ti4X00 series was during the MX series time period


----------



## rick22 (Feb 23, 2007)

lol   ..here i come steve...lol..


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 23, 2007)

Rick, that avatar still disturbs me.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah...funny thing is that his cat he keeps at the shop


----------



## stevorob (Feb 23, 2007)

Ricky, you'll never catch me on that old 939 stuff 

You gotta get the new and advanced AM2


----------



## cdawall (Feb 23, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:
			
		

> ightest Memory Timings DDR400>.................cdawall @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 444Mhz


new record same timings @DDR460  slowly i am moving it up maybe i will get it to run 488mhz  that would be cool


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 23, 2007)

cdawall said:


> new record same timings @DDR460  slowly i am moving it up maybe i will get it to run 488mhz  that would be cool



nice job


----------



## cdawall (Feb 23, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> nice job



thanx 

hey is it safe to run 2.85v thru my ram daily? or should i dial it down? remember it is Ultra ram not some top end shit


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 23, 2007)

i remember reading some where that all ddr was safe at 2.9v...but i dont remember where i saw that


----------



## JC316 (Feb 23, 2007)

My Corsair ran at 2.8V all day long.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 23, 2007)

ehh doesnt matter got it down to 2.7v  top that even my DDR266 take 2.85 to do 2.0-2-2-0


----------



## rick22 (Feb 24, 2007)

[517th]LiNKiN said:


> Rick, that avatar still disturbs me.


lol so do you....lol..


----------



## rick22 (Feb 24, 2007)

stevorob said:


> Ricky, you'll never catch me on that old 939 stuff
> 
> You gotta get the new and advanced AM2



yes i will..lol   pc4400..


----------



## rick22 (Feb 24, 2007)

hey athlon you don't have an 8800 ...i think you should put a picture of that mx 4000 so we can see what it looks like..lol..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 24, 2007)

rick22 said:


> hey athlon you don't have an 8800 ...i think you should put a picture of that mx 4000 so we can see what it looks like..lol..



what u worried about what it looks like for? it prolly looks a little something like the 50 graphics cards u have went through in the past year


----------



## rick22 (Feb 24, 2007)

no it doesn't i won't buy one that cheap and ...u did..lets see a pic


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 24, 2007)

no more spamming this thread get on the chat if u want to spam


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 24, 2007)

No scores yet just wanna update my progress.   i think i got lucky with this chip, 1.37v.

P.S.  Sneeky and Athlon this board is a dream.


----------



## rick22 (Feb 24, 2007)

nice overclock linkin.....


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 25, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> No scores yet just wanna update my progress.   i think i got lucky with this chip, 1.37v.
> 
> P.S.  Sneeky and Athlon this board is a dream.



Yeah, I am guessing you got the 0610 or 0615 CCBBE stepping?  If you wanna see some rare volts check my CPU-Z 3.05Gig overclock from 2 pages ago!!!


----------



## freeboy (Feb 25, 2007)

how do I change the multiplier on my amd fx 60?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 25, 2007)

in the bios you should see something called cpu multiplyer


----------



## freeboy (Feb 25, 2007)

right, it says I am at 13 and can go to 25 but all the values are locked, as in I can not scroll to any of them! ok, there was another screan on the non advanced page that lockoe/unlocked this called 
FID/VID.. thanks


----------



## freeboy (Feb 25, 2007)

ok, I was able to change the settings, and then when I went to reboot the multiplier goes back to the default? What is up?


----------



## stevorob (Feb 25, 2007)

What kind of board do you have... some won't let you change the multi.


----------



## freeboy (Feb 25, 2007)

Asus A8S-X


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah, I am guessing you got the 0610 or 0615 CCBBE stepping?  If you wanna see some rare volts check my CPU-Z 3.05Gig overclock from 2 pages ago!!!



You, sir, are correct! CCBBE 0610


----------



## freeboy (Feb 25, 2007)

so, if it allows me to change these why do they not stay changed? and what is a "whatever" you just said?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 25, 2007)

SIZE="4"]New Score List[/SIZE]

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................161.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
StevoRob......................173.7s...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.7Ghz
SneekyPeet..................177.7s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Ninkobwi....................1384.60...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

Rick22........................6583.7...AMd Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
NitroMax.....................6583.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2.....................5452.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
Psychomage.................5229.5...AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2.66Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB.............................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock........................................TattyOne @ 3050Mhz

Highest % FSB OC.....................................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC........................................TattyOne @ 52%

Highest Mem Clock DDR .............................Rick22 @ 600Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2..............................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>.................cdawall @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 444Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..................cdawall @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 246Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>...............StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 25, 2007)

sounds like you need a bios update.or a new motherboard


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 25, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> You, sir, are correct! CCBBE 0610



Ahhhh thought as much, how does 3.05Gig sound on 1.35V???


----------



## freeboy (Feb 25, 2007)

new bios  and the multipliers, and the crashes start! I was able to get a 14, and will start on the fsb, why does my .or any system not like the faster speeds if it is cool? IE what does a "fail " mean? and what is a  CCBBE 0610


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2007)

freeboy said:


> new bios  and the multipliers, and the crashes start! I was able to get a 14, and will start on the fsb, why does my .or any system not like the faster speeds if it is cool? IE what does a "fail " mean? and what is a  CCBBE 0610


If it's anything like overclocking an AM2, the ram speed increases with the cpu speed. Try loosening your ram timings a bit or overvolting them a touch. And CCBBE 0610 is the stepping of his cpu.


----------



## freeboy (Feb 26, 2007)

what is loosening? ok and what is a cpu stepping, duh I feel like I am twelve!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 26, 2007)

does this put me #1 on OC%?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2007)

freeboy said:


> what is loosening? ok and what is a cpu stepping, duh I feel like I am twelve!


I should've said it's his cpu's revision, the batch of cpu's with that revision tend to overclock better. And as far as loosening, ram has rated latencies. Loosening means raising those latencies to a higher number. For instance, you might see ram advertised on Newegg as DDR400 w/ timings of 2.5-2-2-3 or something similar, raising those can increase your overclocking headroom. Post your exact system specs, including manufacturer and model of all your components, and we'll be able to help you more.


----------



## -=l32andon=- (Feb 26, 2007)

*Hello to all. Trying my best to become better at OC'ing.*


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2007)

TCCC

thats all i got to say Athlon will post shots of my new ram later  can you say 1.5-0-2-0


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 26, 2007)

you have to be kidding me cda...tccc wont do near to what my TCCD will do....lol


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 26, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> does this put me #1 on OC%?



why does 1 program say toledo and the other says Denmark....lol


----------



## -=l32andon=- (Feb 26, 2007)

*2 vs 1*


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 26, 2007)

maybe the toledo comes from Denmark


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 26, 2007)

From what I've read "denmark" was the code name durring development.....I also believe all optys are Toledo core!!


----------



## beck92 (Feb 26, 2007)

dudes im kinda screwed...got a dell e6600 2,4 ghz duo core and i cant change my fsb settings in bios...what should i do? are there any programs i can use?


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome to the AMD Overclockers Club thread?.....


----------



## beck92 (Feb 26, 2007)

i know im just so desperate


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 26, 2007)

Have you tried this.....

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/248


----------



## pt (Feb 26, 2007)

beck92 said:


> i know im just so desperate



sell it a get some decent stuff?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> you have to be kidding me cda...tccc wont do near to what my TCCD will do....lol



single stick of 512 vs 2x 256 i think i got this one  same company though
even if TCCD is better your running dual sticks which is more stress on the mem controller which means lower clocks


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2007)

Atomicmpc said:
			
		

> TCCD - TCCD is another chip that will be remembered for long after its life. This ram has said to be the “BH-5 Replacement.” While some agree, some do not. They are VERY different ram chips, and do their own things very well. TCCD is probably the most versatile ram ever made. It can run up to about 220 MHz while holding super tight timings of cas2-2-2-X. It can also be run up near 300 MHz, while holding very respectable timings of cas2.5-4-4-X. Some people have even gotten above 300 MHz with timings of cas2.5-3-3-X. This is one of the highest clocking rams available today, and is relatively inexpensive for what you get. TCCD responds to voltage, but never really needs much of an increase to do its best. People have said that running it at 3.0 volts will help, but I have never achieved higher success going past 2.8 volts. This is especially useful, as 2.8 volts seems to be the maximum offered by most motherboards. The fact that this ram can run at 300 MHz on an UN-modded board is simply amazing. It makes it a great choice for everyone, regardless of what your setup may be. It has been argued that BH-5 is still superior. While that may hold true, the ease of running this ram fast makes up for any edge BH-5 may have on it. One complaint is that this ram is very picky when it comes to motherboard compatibility. I have heard that it has a hard time running well on Intel platforms. This ram really shines on the Athlon 64 platform since it is capable of extreme bandwidth. This ram can be found in almost any manufacturer now a days, including Kingston Hyper X, Corsair XMS, Patriot XBL, Mushkin Level 2, G.Skill, PQI Turbo and even Adata. There are specific part numbers in which you will need to take a look at, so head over to the ram list and check the part number of each manufacturer to be sure you are guaranteed to get TCCD. TCCD can also be identified by saying “TCCD” on the ram chips themselves. Get this stuff while you can folks, it may become a rarity like BH-5 did. Update on TCCD - TCCD is getting harder and harder to find as it is no longer in production. It seems to have been replaced by TCC5, which has proven to clock as high in most situations. The OCZ PC3200 rev. 2 Platinum was once TCCD, and now TCC5. Many other manufacturers are using TCC5 instead now because of the exit of TCCD. The exit of TCCD sort of scared everyone, but it is good to see that something has taken its place.
> 
> TCCC - TCCC is the revision “C” of the “TCC” line from Samsung. This ram is very versatile, meaning it can achieve pretty high frequency or pretty decent timings. This ram can clock to around 250-260 MHz on average. Timings at these speeds are usually cas3-4-4-8, unfortunately. This ram can be run at 200 MHz, however, and still keep timings such as cas2.5-3-3-6. This makes it a good all around ram that can be had for a relatively low price. You can find TCCC in PC3200 ram up through PC4000 ram. The only draw back to getting this in the PC4000 flavor is that it is very close to the end of its frequency already. The Kingston Hyper X PC4000 module I had containing TCCC only clocked to around 255 MHz before reaching its limit. It is somewhat responsive to voltage, but didn’t seem to budge after 2.8 volts or more was applied. You can also find this ram in Corsair XMS3700, Samsung PC3200 and many other Value Ram offerings. Overall, this ram is very similar to the Hynix D43 offerings, but the D43 outclocks this ram more often than not. If you can get this in a PC3200 Value Ram, you will get a great deal. Buying this in the PC4000 speed may not be the best idea.



TCCD is still only known to hit 440@2-2-2-5 so my infineon CT-5 may keep its spot 

still got 460mhz 2.0-3-2-0 on the CT-5





going to have to kill the TCCC though needs 3.0 timings to do 460mhz (crap) and volts dont do nuthing to it (modded the board shortly to get 3v and no difference in ability)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 27, 2007)

SIZE="4"]New Score List[/SIZE]

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................161.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
StevoRob......................173.7s...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.7Ghz
SneekyPeet..................177.7s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Ninkobwi....................1384.60...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

Rick22........................6583.7...AMd Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
NitroMax.....................6583.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2.....................5452.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
Psychomage.................5229.5...AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2.66Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TattyOne @ 3050Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC.................................SneekyPeet @ 53%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................Rick22 @ 600Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........cdawall @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 444Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........cdawall @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 246Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## -=l32andon=- (Feb 27, 2007)

*What are the requirements?*

How can I get onto the benchmark lists?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 27, 2007)

-=l32andon=- said:


> How can I get onto the benchmark lists?



Download and run the benchmarks, post screenies of your results.  You may not have been a member of TPU/posted enuff to become a member yet tho, am not sure if that rule is up to date, Athlon will confirm no doubt.


----------



## -=l32andon=- (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I'll just wait till I'm qualified. Have not been a member long and don't have that many posts either. So meanwhile I'm just gonna do the benchmarks and all.


----------



## stevorob (Feb 27, 2007)

beck92 said:


> dudes im kinda screwed...got a *DELL* e6600 2,4 ghz duo core and i cant change my fsb settings in bios...what should i do? are there any programs i can use?



That's your problem.  Dell = Locked BIOS.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 27, 2007)

rick22 said:


> buy an EEEEEEMACHINE and be happy.......



rick dont be an asshole,thats what got you the infraction last time


----------



## trt740 (Feb 27, 2007)

*opty 170 x2  Cpumark2.1 bench mark*


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 27, 2007)

SIZE="4"]New Score List[/SIZE]

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................161.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
StevoRob......................173.7s...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.7Ghz
SneekyPeet..................177.7s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Ninkobwi....................1384.60...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740......................6607.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.08Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
NitroMax.....................6583.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
Psychomage.................5229.5...AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2.66Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3080Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................TRT740 @ 54%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................Rick22 @ 600Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........cdawall @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 444Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........cdawall @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 246Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## trt740 (Feb 27, 2007)

*Settings on the last run*


----------



## trt740 (Feb 27, 2007)

*This might be as fast as I can go not sure still tweaking*

Might be able to tighten my ram a bit.







not any real difference going up to 3.1 ghz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 27, 2007)

SCORES

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................161.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
StevoRob......................173.7s...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.7Ghz
SneekyPeet..................177.7s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Ninkobwi....................1384.60...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740......................6607.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.08Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
NitroMax.....................6583.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
Psychomage.................5229.5...AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2.66Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3102Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................TRT740 @ 55%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................Rick22 @ 600Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........cdawall @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 444Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........cdawall @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 246Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## trt740 (Feb 27, 2007)

*Okay this is as far as I can get my Fsb to go and chip It appears for now*


----------



## cdawall (Feb 27, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:
			
		

> Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........cdawall @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 444Mhz


 should be @460mhz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 27, 2007)

SCORES

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................161.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
StevoRob......................173.7s...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.7Ghz
SneekyPeet..................177.7s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Ninkobwi....................1384.60...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740......................6607.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.08Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
NitroMax.....................6583.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
Psychomage.................5229.5...AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2.66Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3102Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................TRT740 @ 55%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................Rick22 @ 600Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........cdawall @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 460Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........cdawall @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 246Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## stevorob (Feb 27, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> A picture



Crankin them volts I see..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 27, 2007)

stevorob said:


> Crankin them volts I see..



aiming for 3ghz...last tim ei hit 3ghz i had to put 1.68v in it....


----------



## stevorob (Feb 28, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> aiming for 3ghz...last tim ei hit 3ghz i had to put 1.68v in it....



Yeesh... better watch it or you're going to need a proccy... I guess that would be a good opportunity to pick up an opty


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 28, 2007)

i think im gonna take the 2.85 i got..and leave it


----------



## rick22 (Feb 28, 2007)

athlon did you need more memory..i have a  gig of kingston...


----------



## cdawall (Feb 28, 2007)

hey athlon lookie here


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 28, 2007)

cdawall said:


> hey athlon lookie here



very nice cda....congrats ....can you go any higher?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 28, 2007)

theres one record for me


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 28, 2007)

how about single channel memory read CDA?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 28, 2007)

SCORES

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................161.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
StevoRob......................173.7s...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.7Ghz
SneekyPeet..................177.7s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Ninkobwi....................1384.60...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740......................6607.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.08Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
NitroMax.....................6583.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
Psychomage.................5229.5...AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2.66Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3102Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................TRT740 @ 55%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 610Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........cdawall @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 460Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........cdawall @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 246Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## rick22 (Feb 28, 2007)

athlon could you have a diff set of records ....having your cpu at 3 gig and your mem at 300 

when it's set to 1to1 is diff than what you did.....


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 28, 2007)

very funny rick.....this chip cant do 3ghz...my memory is it 1 to 1 just using a fsb of 305 and a lower multiplyer


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 28, 2007)

rick you will not beat me!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 28, 2007)

SCORES

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................161.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
StevoRob......................173.7s...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.7Ghz
SneekyPeet..................177.7s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Ninkobwi....................1384.60...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740......................6607.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.08Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
NitroMax.....................6583.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
Psychomage.................5229.5...AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2.66Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3102Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................TRT740 @ 55%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........cdawall @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 460Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........cdawall @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 246Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2007)

i beleive i still hold the max for lats AthlonX2 why you pm me? oh well if i end up getting that AXP i'll toast you with my TCCC or CT-5 i have not decided which


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 1, 2007)

one down 1 to go


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 1, 2007)

SCORES

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................161.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
StevoRob......................173.7s...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.7Ghz
SneekyPeet..................177.7s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Ninkobwi....................1384.60...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740......................6607.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.08Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
NitroMax.....................6583.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
Psychomage.................5229.5...AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2.66Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3102Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................TRT740 @ 55%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........cdawall @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 460Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 268Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 1, 2007)

I cannot believe the chip I bought . This chip will run stable over clocked at 2.9ghz  at 1.375v with my ram set to DDR 527 3448t1.  Thats 900mghz over clocked at almost stock voltage under load it never gets over 43c at this voltage.  It might go to 3.0ghz but I'm not sure on stock voltage. I'm still tweaking and it's burning in yet. It's a Opteron 170 with stepping number CCBBE 0610DPMW. Its approaching 6000+ Am2 performance at near stock voltage and is faster than Fx62 at stock 2.8. My ram is almost equal to low end DDR2 but I believe it's has faster timing. This is a bang for the buck monster.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 1, 2007)

Check out this DDR 1 wow http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820145028


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 1, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Check out this DDR 1 wow http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820145028



mines faster


----------



## trt740 (Mar 1, 2007)

how do you figure if you saying timing maybe but some of these chips when lowered to DDR 400 are very fast too Mine for example is DDR500 and will oc past DDR 540 but will also run at DDR 400 at 2325t1.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 1, 2007)

When your talking speed timing is not everything bandwidth is. Mine as DDR 400 runs in the 6000ish bandwidth range but as DDR 2 or DDR 540 Its at 9000 ish bandwidth  range so no regular DDR1 could keep up. Just as my ram cannot match DDR2 667 or higher even with faster timing.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 1, 2007)

my ram runs DDR690 @ 3-4-4-9-1T and im sure in the 8-9 thousand range


----------



## trt740 (Mar 1, 2007)

What did you pay for all 512 of it lol. Just kidding seems like super fast ddr1


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 1, 2007)

trt740 said:


> What did you pay for all 512 of it lol. Just kidding seems like super fast ddr1



20 bucks on ebay


----------



## bigboi86 (Mar 1, 2007)

trt740 said:


> What did you pay for all 512 of it lol. Just kidding seems like super fast ddr1



TCCD is indeed fast. Wish they were still plentiful. Oh well I'm going with DDR2


----------



## rick22 (Mar 1, 2007)

athlon are you in here


----------



## rick22 (Mar 1, 2007)

come to teamspeak


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 1, 2007)

give me about 20 minutes im taking a shower....lol:shadedshu


----------



## -=l32andon=- (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2007)

well athlon looks like i will have to downclock my ram  oh well cant let you take my spot now can i?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 2, 2007)

my newest feat  oh yeah this is on air.....


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice clock but 1.6V on a Manchester aint too good!  But if it's just for benching the no worries


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 2, 2007)

I told him to load it and see how low it would be with his windows open.....concidering he said it was 9*c at stock...lol


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> I told him to load it and see how low it would be with his windows open.....concidering he said it was 9*c at stock...lol



wtf is it sitting in a freezer?

BTW i have seen 1.8v ran 24/7 on sempy 90nm and no negative effects on them try 1.7 athlon


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 2, 2007)

do you mind showing me where u have seen this? thats amazing voltage for a cpu on air


----------



## trt740 (Mar 2, 2007)

If his temps stay low 1.6v should be okay correct? Athlon what are you using to cool your chip those temps are super low.


----------



## bigboi86 (Mar 2, 2007)

I've pumped 2.0v through AthlonXps before(2.8ghz 2500+M), and 1.65+ on A64(though so much is useless sometimes on athlon 64s). So I don't think that voltage is dangerous.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 2, 2007)

Althon XP's are a different kettle of fish, for a start, they stock at higher than A64 volts.  Temps are not the only thing that stress the CPU, voltage does as well, it is NOT dangerous to run at 1.6V at all what it is likely to do however is to reduce the life of the CPU, more often than not in our case, providing you change your CPU every year or 2 then nothing lost, there is the odd case of CPU's dying thru over voltage but thats rare and could be due to a "surge".

I perhaps am a little over cautious, the general consensus for 90Nm chips is to try and keep them below 1.6V for prolonged useage but thats just a general belief, not necessarily fact however AMD would probably say that your wwwwwaaaaaaayyyyyyyy over.  I know people who run Sandy's at 1.7V for long spells and are not concerned about it.....at the end of the day it's each to his own so to speak.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 2, 2007)

well its 20 degrees farenheit outside,now you reverse all of the fans in your case so they suck in from the back,block the case so no air exits it,and turn all fans on high with the windows open...you have freezing cold air blowing into your case....  and thats how i run 1.6v @ 16c on air


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> do you mind showing me where u have seen this? thats amazing voltage for a cpu on air



look on XS


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 2, 2007)

Just popped the 4000+ in for a few days as I have had the Opty in for 2 weeks now, here is my first CPU Mark run, no tweaks/closedown of background proggies, will try the full monty tomorrow:


----------



## Wile E (Mar 3, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Althon XP's are a different kettle of fish, for a start, they stock at higher than A64 volts.  Temps are not the only thing that stress the CPU, voltage does as well, it is NOT dangerous to run at 1.6V at all what it is likely to do however is to reduce the life of the CPU, more often than not in our case, providing you change your CPU every year or 2 then nothing lost, there is the odd case of CPU's dying thru over voltage but thats rare and could be due to a "surge".
> 
> I perhaps am a little over cautious, the general consensus for 90Nm chips is to try and keep them below 1.6V for prolonged useage but thats just a general belief, not necessarily fact however AMD would probably say that your wwwwwaaaaaaayyyyyyyy over.  I know people who run Sandy's at 1.7V for long spells and are not concerned about it.....at the end of the day it's each to his own so to speak.


The reason voltage becomes a concern, is because as you raise voltage, you also raise the amount of voltage leakage from the transistors, which eventually breaks down the insulators between the transistors.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 3, 2007)

*My new results Opty 170*


----------



## freeboy (Mar 3, 2007)

I was thinking aboutthose old fashioned but still used docts to vent clothes dryers out doors.. no reason in teh winter I could not use this tyope system to cool my cpu! not goingthere, just a fantasy.
Can yoursystem by too cool?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 3, 2007)

forgot to show the percentage of overclocking







On last bench


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 3, 2007)

freeboy said:


> I was thinking aboutthose old fashioned but still used docts to vent clothes dryers out doors.. no reason in teh winter I could not use this tyope system to cool my cpu! not goingthere, just a fantasy.
> Can yoursystem by too cool?



no ur system cant boot too cool ! they have liquid nitrogen cooling that rinns things in the     -100*c range....lol now thats cool!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 3, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> no ur system cant boot too cool ! they have liquid nitrogen cooling that rinns things in the     -100*c range....lol now thats cool!


No, but your hard drives can get too cold, and the cold air can cause condensation if the conditions are right.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 3, 2007)

*My latest and greatest bench so far for CPU Mark 2.0*


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice overclock Trt!!!!!  Mine wont go that far, have booted to 3.1Gig on 1,6V but not very stable, can only get mine to run at 3.075 stable.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks bro you taught me all I know and I stole all your hardware Ideas LOL!!!  It's this ram Tatty it will run at 2.5 3 2 8  t1 at 264 and 35510 a 284 . It's fast fast at DDR 400 it will run at super tight timing like 2225t1 if memory serves me right. It booted at 35510 t1 at 290 and almost benched scentific marks 2.0 It will run fine at 3.1v according to the review I've read.


----------



## freeboy (Mar 3, 2007)

Those are some sweet chips, Mushkin suggests that one puts a direct fan to these, are you doingthat? 
Where did you buy them? 
My mobo does not support higher volts than 2.9 I wonder if I got these bad boys if it would also be timeto ditch my mobo.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 3, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Thanks bro you taught me all I know and I stole all your hardware Ideas LOL!!!  It's this ram Tatty it will run at 2.5 3 2 8  t1 at 264 and 35510 a 284 . It's fast fast at DDR 400 it will run at super tight timing like 2225t1 if memory serves me right. It booted at 35510 t1 at 290 and almost benched scentific marks 2.0 It will run fine at 3.1v according to the review I've read.



Not sure I taught you everything, just helped you along the way a bit, thats seriously sweet memory, unfortunatly I have one of the 170's with the fineky memory controller, it wont boot my RAM beyond 442Mhz so little point me getting any faster RAM   Still I can get reasonable timings at the current speed (436Mhz) am doin 2-2-2-5 @ 1T at the moment on 2.7V.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 3, 2007)

freeboy said:


> Those are some sweet chips, Mushkin suggests that one puts a direct fan to these, are you doingthat?
> Where did you buy them?
> My mobo does not support higher volts than 2.9 I wonder if I got these bad boys if it would also be timeto ditch my mobo.



I would advise anyone running 3V or more thru their RAM to have some active cooling, an 80 or 90mm fan mounted within 4-6 inches of the sticks will work wonders for temps and leave room for some more clocking.

Superglue works wonders if you have some drive bay frames nearby!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 3, 2007)

Buying one of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16835119011    believe it or not they don't get near as hot as my Ballistix chips and to the other question they run fine at 2.7 and 2.8 at DDR 500. No need to go up to 3.1 but I was able to run them at 2.5 3 2 8 t1 at DDR 540 at that voltage. Not sure if my ram will fit under them because DFI  separates them quit a bit . Got to love this guys review LOL!!!!

Pros: cool blue lights, blows air, uses modular connection


Other Thoughts: after careful trimming i mounted them to my ball cap to blow cool air over my face when cutting the grass by using a rechargeable battery pack, works great

5 out of 5 people found this review helpful. Did you? Yes No
You found it!!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 3, 2007)

good Idea  about the super glue


----------



## trt740 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Well here my new overclocking /fsb personnel best*

As you can see more  FSB doesn't mean more speed.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Still tweaking wonder how high it can go Wow!!!*

This ram is unreal this is a prime stable set up here man.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 4, 2007)

I was wrong on my last post theses chip can handle voltage from 2.65v to 3.1v, however, Muskin recommends 2.65 to 2.75 for the best over clocking results on their forum.  They say going above 2.8 really doesn't do much. I lowered mine down to 2.65 and I'm stable  cpu 1.475v 340x9 memory at  278 = 3.069 and it will go even higher if I need it too but I'm not going to stress it anymore. That really cut down the heat on my chip my timing is 3438t1. This is some fantastic ram.  It seems to be picky until you set it up right. I tried some of the memory guides on there web page and crashed. Then I reset my bios and used the defaults wham!! mo!!! I was hitting these speeds. I then checked their site to find a different guide which in fact say to use the defaults LOL  This stuff is so technical they don't even know how to set it up right lol!!!and I never realized how picky ram can be. In my Board for instance I was putting my ram in the yellow slots because they are farther from my PWMIC and heatsink. Well I found out that with DFI boards it makes a giant difference if you use the orange slots nearest the cpu. The problem with that is my ram leans almost right on my cpu heat sink.  It's doesn't seem to effect it much so thats good and 2.65v sure helps at DDR 560 speeds. Am I wrong or is that fantastic at that voltage and timing.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 4, 2007)

my attempt to beat you Athlon but couldn't quite get there!!!!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 4, 2007)

ha I made it Athlon at a 50% OC....


----------



## uekatrednu (Mar 4, 2007)

i have a amd 2.2 that is overclocked to a 2.7  with the volt. at 1.523 and my ram is at 333(no problems here)


----------



## trt740 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Scentific 2.0 marks new personel best for me*


----------



## psychomage343 (Mar 5, 2007)

*my scores*

here's mine, hope i can get in the runnings, and how is my oc, should i push it further?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 5, 2007)

SCORES

****PS Bench V2 Total Time****

AthlonX2......................161.5s..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Rick22.........................165.7s..AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
StevoRob......................173.7s...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.7Ghz
SneekyPeet..................177.7s..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz

****Sciencemark****

StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Ninkobwi....................1384.60...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740......................6607.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.08Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
NitroMax.....................6583.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
Psychomage.................5229.5...AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2.66Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3102Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................TRT740 @ 55%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........cdawall @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 460Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 268Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## psychomage343 (Mar 5, 2007)

athlonx2 can you upgrade the scores for cpumark and others, i think i should be in the top scores in a few things. just review it for me real quick


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 5, 2007)

psychomage343 said:


> athlonx2 can you upgrade the scores for cpumark and others, i think i should be in the top scores in a few things. just review it for me real quick



yeah i will update in the morning,its getting late here,so im going to hit the pillow....


----------



## trt740 (Mar 5, 2007)

Athonx2 check out my new cpu score and over clocking percent


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 5, 2007)

And my new CPU Mark from the page before last.  And Psychoxxxx You can go further with that voltage, upto 1.55V and with that mine hits 3.27Gig!! well with 1.525V actually.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 5, 2007)

SCORES

****Sciencemark****

TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
Psychomage...............1513.00...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3.1Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Ninkobwi....................1384.60...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
NitroMax.....................6583.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6506.6...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz
Psychomage................6462.9...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.1Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
Psychomage.................5229.5...AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2.66Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3102Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................TRT740 @ 57%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........cdawall @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 460Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 268Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice Update Athlon, thanks.....it's looking good, I see I will need to start benching again! Have had a couple of weeks off and there are already "pretenders" in there  I don't know.....turn ya back for just one minute.......:shadedshu


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 5, 2007)

i removed ps bench...because of the lack of users,are there any benchmarks that we can add that are cpu dependant and not video dependant?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 5, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> i removed ps bench...because of the lack of users,are there any benchmarks that we can add that are cpu dependant and not video dependant?



Have a look here:

http://www.benchmarkhq.ru/english.html?/be_cpu.html

I have heard of this one and know od a couple who have used it:

BencHMax

It tests not just raw speed but various instruction processes


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 6, 2007)

benchmax seems to lag really bad on my system...does it lag on anyelses?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 6, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Have a look here:
> 
> http://www.benchmarkhq.ru/english.html?/be_cpu.html
> 
> ...


What about that KribiBench listed on that page? Description sounds interesting.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 6, 2007)

i cant figure out how to use kribibench


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 6, 2007)

I think this one might be the best for us, I tried it before and it at least worked:

CPU RightMark Lite 2005 

Same site


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 6, 2007)

I think the CPU Mark test is flawed Athlon, I have just run it on the Opty at 3Gig and look at the score, it's identical to 2nd and 3rd place on the table and by coinsidence the three of us are running at 3Gig!

Anyways, if you can add it for me please.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 7, 2007)

Athlon.....U missed post 1804


----------



## psychomage343 (Mar 7, 2007)

*wooot woot*

tied for first lol


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:
			
		

> Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 268Mhz


mine 2.0-2-2-0 1T @350mhz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 8, 2007)

hey CDA do i have to go higher? because i can


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> hey CDA do i have to go higher? because i can



you know what im going to run it @ 2.0-*0*-2-0


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 9, 2007)

new score from me!!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 9, 2007)

SCORES

****Sciencemark****

TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
Psychomage...............1513.00...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3.1Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Ninkobwi....................1384.60...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Psychomage................6666.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
NitroMax.....................6583.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz 
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
Psychomage.................5229.5...AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2.66Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3102Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 61%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........cdawall @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 460Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 400Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2007)

hey Athlon DDR400 is *=* DDR400 not < not to mention i got no update on the over 400mhz should read DDR500


----------



## Joe_Kamel (Mar 10, 2007)

they think they can ban me for not doing anything? i dont know who the hell did it but im not to happy at the moment.....:shadedshu


----------



## L|NK|N (Mar 10, 2007)

Um what is going on...Im so confused........


----------



## Joe_Kamel (Mar 10, 2007)

somebody thinks they can ban me for speaking my mind....they have another thing coming


----------



## SilentAces (Mar 10, 2007)

i missed much in one day i guess. Bannings, closing, reconstruction........wth is going on? so far all i can make out is that managment is making changes and people who have worked hard on threads have had things locked, moved or just removed? maybe some didn't know that things were going to change or maybe management changed things without telling people. Poor communication is usually the biggest source of problems. hopefully all ends well. 

Hang in there Tyler..With all the hours of work and hours of providing help, and even those hours spent just "whoring" it would be a shame to throw all that away over communication breakdowns, or just a "bad day" Hopefully your banning is short and your club continues on.


----------



## Joe_Kamel (Mar 10, 2007)

no actually i cant come back as athlonx2....im banned for life for some bullshit reason...this place is so mucked up its rediculous....EVERYONE THATS A MEMBER HERE IN THE OVERCLOCKERS CLUB JOIN ASHENTECH,the club has been reborn there...


----------



## JC316 (Mar 10, 2007)

Joe_Kamel said:


> no actually i cant come back as athlonx2....im banned for life for some bullshit reason...this place is so mucked up its rediculous....EVERYONE THATS A MEMBER HERE IN THE OVERCLOCKERS CLUB JOIN ASHENTECH,the club has been reborn there...



Amen!


----------



## Joe_Kamel (Mar 10, 2007)

remeber guys dont speak your mind at tpu,youll get banned....since this has now been said ill go into ban mode and just wait for this account to be banned and create another


----------



## Joe_Kamel (Mar 10, 2007)

ive been watching the chat for awhile now...and nobody seems to know who banned me...kinda funny..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 10, 2007)

yay!!....im no longer banned


----------



## infrared (Mar 10, 2007)

congrats.

C'mon though, the propaganda is really unnecessary.


----------



## stevorob (Mar 10, 2007)

I come back after a week and this place has completely changed...


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 10, 2007)

At my age it's situations like this that make me think I am going senile.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 10, 2007)

validation--->http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=176230





new max for me


----------



## trt740 (Mar 10, 2007)

my Opteron 170 is running at stock voltage 1.35v at 2.9 ghz with the ram set to DDR 528 3328t1 2.8v I think thats unreal for a chip that costs a third of the price of a FX 62 running on a AM2 platform. That speed has got to match it's performance.


----------



## overclocker (Mar 15, 2007)

well i have a AMD 4400+ overclocked to 2.600mhz from 2.200mhz can i join lol


----------



## cdawall (Mar 16, 2007)

woopwoop


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 21, 2007)

this thread has been dead for so long i thought they would delete it...lol,funny the way things work sometimes..so do you guys want to continue on then? i can post some more benchmarks and start updating if thats what we want


----------



## L|NK|N (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome back ya big ol' softy.  I knew you wouldnt stay gone long!    Yes update the thread at once!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 22, 2007)

this is what i have come up with so far


----------



## Protius (Mar 22, 2007)

Eh?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 22, 2007)

whats that supposed to mean? good overclock...try keeping your memory at 1:1


----------



## Protius (Mar 23, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> whats that supposed to mean? good overclock...try keeping your memory at 1:1



i'm not really sure, my memory is a pile of sh!t, especially having 4 dims with this board, it gets   a little cranky


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 25, 2007)

most boards dont like 4 sticks of ram,especially when overclocking...im not sure that any ATI chipset boards are good clockers,ive always stuck with my nforce chipsets


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 25, 2007)

SCORES

****Sciencemark****

TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
Psychomage...............1513.00...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3.1Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Ninkobwi....................1384.60...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Psychomage................6666.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
NitroMax.....................6583.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz 
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
Psychomage.................5229.5...AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2.66Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3102Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........cdawall @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 460Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 400Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 25, 2007)

SCORES

****Sciencemark****

TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
Psychomage...............1513.00...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3.1Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Ninkobwi....................1384.60...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Psychomage................6666.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
NitroMax.....................6583.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz 
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
Psychomage.................5229.5...AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2.66Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3102Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 462Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 400Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 25, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 26, 2007)

SCORES

****Sciencemark****

TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
StevoRob..................1614.95...AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
Psychomage...............1513.00...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3.1Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
PyroInc....................1491.23...AMD Athlon X2 4600+ @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Ninkobwi....................1384.60...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz
NitroMax.................. 1345.88...AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 3Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Psychomage................6666.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
NitroMax.....................6583.7...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz 
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
Psychomage.................5229.5...AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2.66Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz

***CrystalMark2004R2 ALU+FPU***

Sn33kyp33t..................39905..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2......................32924..AMD Opteron 144 @ 3.06Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3102Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................StevoRob @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 462Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 400Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........StevoRob @ 4-4-4-12-2T @ 935Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## xvi (Apr 14, 2007)

The Tras is more efficient around 6-12, isn't it? The timings might be lower, but the actual performance goes down..

...unless I'm completely backwards today. :/


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 14, 2007)

im not sure,that could be something we can have someone check out...if there board can run tras @0 and then put it at 8 and see what the difference would be in performance using sandra or one of the benchamrks we have


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 14, 2007)

I am afraid I am going to have to leave the club next weekend    Have just ordered an E4300, 2GB Crucial ballistics Cas3 DDR2 Ram and the Asus P5N-E SLi NForce 650i mobo (I know I am a traitor to the cause and yes I do feel bad).

I actually sold my existing kit on Flea Bay for more than I paid for the new kit so I made £60 in the process!


----------



## pt (Apr 14, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I am afraid I am going to have to leave the club next weekend    Have just ordered an E4300, 2GB Crucial ballistics Cas3 DDR2 Ram and the Asus P5N-E SLi NForce 550 mobo (I know I am a traitor to the cause and yes I do feel bad).
> 
> I actually sold my existing kit on Flea Bay for more than I paid for the new kit so I made £60 in the process!



you betrayer!!!      
you we're going am2...     
btw, how was portugal?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 15, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I am afraid I am going to have to leave the club next weekend    Have just ordered an E4300, 2GB Crucial ballistics Cas3 DDR2 Ram and the Asus P5N-E SLi NForce 550 mobo (I know I am a traitor to the cause and yes I do feel bad).
> 
> I actually sold my existing kit on Flea Bay for more than I paid for the new kit so I made £60 in the process!





:shadedshu :shadedshu but u gotta run the benchies to compare....


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2007)

pt said:


> you betrayer!!!
> you we're going am2...
> btw, how was portugal?



I know and I DO really feel bad about it for some reason, this will be my first Intel since my old P3 days but I got so much money on flea bay for my current kit I was able to buy the more exspensive C2D rig and still pocket change, damn I got £149 for my Opty 170 alone!! thats twice the price of an e4300.

I opted for the 4300 not just because it was the cheapest but I like the 9x multiplier and it clocks more or less as well as the 6300, I am getting the Asus P5N-E SLi mobo as I want SLi as I will get 2 8600 GTS's for my Birthday in June and with the 9 multi I would have a safer FSB margin to overclock although the NForce 650i Chipset (cutdown vwersion of the 680i) is supposed to be a good overclocker.

Portugal was lovely thanks, weather was quite good, got a nice tan, drank too much.....ate too much, rented a apartment and just chilled.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> :shadedshu :shadedshu but u gotta run the benchies to compare....



I will do some benches (the ones we run here) once I have the kit and post them here with your permission! just so you can get a flavour for the performance in comparison with what I still consider to be the mighty AMD!


----------



## pt (Apr 15, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Portugal was lovely thanks, weather was quite good, got a nice tan, drank too much.....ate too much, rented a apartment and just chilled.



if i'm not wrong, the days you we're here i was freezing to death  , but whatever, you should erase your 1st post that says nforce 550, i took a while looking for it on shops for intel 
and who the hell paid £149  for your opty


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2007)

pt said:


> if i'm not wrong, the days you we're here i was freezing to death  , but whatever, you should erase your 1st post that says nforce 550, i took a while looking for it on shops for intel
> and who the hell paid £149  for your opty



Amended post! someone who wanted to guarentee a good stepping and was prepared to pay for it   Albeit I paid extra for the good stepping but only paid £115 brand new!


----------



## frankenchrist (Apr 17, 2007)

It hurts me to see the 03dmark06 scores that these 2-4 core procs are getting I do great in 05 but halve it for 06...:shadedshu 

I am just going to have to wait until late summer for the AMD 4 cores to upgrade but until then try and burn this Clawhammer up.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 24, 2007)

OK, I promised to get some comparison benches for you, I am still playing with the setup as I find this Intel overclocking stuff twice as complex as good old AMD and I have a long way to go before I get the setup right, also since it has only been together for 3 days, want to let it bed in a bit before I really start pushing.

Having said all that, I am guessing I have a "middle of the road" chip here, I say that because it seems to take me slightly more volts clock for clock than the average I see in other forums, I have got her to 3.3Gig fully stable with no errors so far and thats without really trying but my volts are already nearing the limit on what you would want to put thru this chip 24/7.  All advice says to NEVER go above 1.5V and it has taken me 1.475V to get to 3.3Gig although just 1.375V @ 3Gig), she runs quite cool at that speed tho.

Anyways to start off with (and you will have to bear with me on the benches as I am kind of busy at the moment) I thought I would do a direct "clock for clock" comparison between this chip and my old Opty 170 x2 at 3Gig, you will have to take my word for it that the Opty at 3Gig with memory at 480Mhz ran Sceincemark  at a score of 1514, so as with this motherboard I can "unlink" the FSB and memory and set ANY memory speed I want I set the CPU to 3Gig and the memory to 480mhz, exact same (apart from the fact that the tightest timings I can set with this DDR2 is 3-3-3-8 1T and my old DDR was at 2.5-3-2-5 SO IN FACT AN ADVANTAGE TO THE OLD OPTY!), all other components except for cooling are the same......so as I said, 1514 for the Opty.......see below for the E4300 .

At 3.3Gig with memory set to 1050Mhz at 5-4-5-12 1T this rig will do 1898.  I will post that in the Sceincemark thread later if I cant improve on it!

One other thing so far, the best I managed on SuperPI at 3.27Gig on the Athlon 4000 was 25.3 something and that was the best AMD time for ages in the superPI thread, this chip at 3Gig hits 19secs and sub 17 for 3.3Gig....will put some benches up on that next, after that I will run 3D Mark 2006 and same speeds and graphic card settings as with the Opty for another direct comparison but thats for another day.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice tatty...looks like your doing good..keep us updated


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 25, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> very nice tatty...looks like your doing good..keep us updated



Thanks, I try!  Will run a couple more in the next day or so.


----------



## trt740 (May 4, 2007)

*New 6000+ benches for the list chips at 3.510 ghz*


----------



## bigboi86 (May 5, 2007)

That's on AIR????


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> That's on AIR????



Yes it is, we have been in lengthy conversation!  his score in Sceincemark is so good because Sceincemark is only part CPU, it is heavily memory and CPU dependant and he also has good fast ram.  For the record my C2D at just 3Gig nearly doubles his score in CPU mark 2.1 which is ONLY cpu speed/efficiency in as much as memory is much less of a factor.

But with his quality components at his CPU speed he is beating many C2D's in Sceincemark


----------



## bigboi86 (May 5, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes it is, we have been in lengthy conversation!  his score in Sceincemark is so good because Sceincemark is only part CPU, it is heavily memory and CPU dependant and he also has good fast ram.  For the record my C2D at just 3Gig nearly doubles his score in CPU mark 2.1 which is ONLY cpu speed/efficiency in as much as memory is much less of a factor.
> 
> But with his quality components at his CPU speed he is beating many C2D's in Sceincemark



Too bad that CPU is just as expensive as a core 2 duo, but damn nice still to see an AMD @ 3.5 on air!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> Too bad that CPU is just as expensive as a core 2 duo, but damn nice still to see an AMD @ 3.5 on air!



VERY nice, I remain an AMD fanboi even tho I have done a short term journey to the darkside    But the 6000+ is a LOT more exspensive than the E4300....like almost twice the price in the UK.


----------



## bigboi86 (May 5, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> VERY nice, I remain an AMD fanboi even tho I have done a short term journey to the darkside    But the 6000+ is a LOT more exspensive than the E4300....like almost twice the price in the UK.



In other words, you'd have to be a fanboy to buy one.


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2007)

Well this chip at stock , which most people run chips at (excluding us) and even moderatley overclocked, a 6000+ will beat it a e4300 in several bech marks. At stock it will also beat a  e6400 and match a e6600, and even overclocked like mine it will beat several Core 2 Duo chips in several benchmark test, and at similar clock speeds, but the nod still goes to the Core 2 Duo when overclocked but not at stock . This chip can hang fairly well with the Core 2 Duo chips. Even in cpu marks 2.1 my chip kills the Core Duo chip in (test 2) floating point and in test three the Core 2 Duo destroys the 6000+ but in test one (Operations testing) they are not that far apart with the Core 2 duo winning that test. So two of three test go to the core 2 duo with one winning bench not that much faster, and yes the 6000+ is running at 200 mghz  faster clock speed, and my ram is not the best ram made, just good cheap ram for 149.00 with Micron D  chips. No you don't have to be a fan boy there are somethings that this chip does better than a core 2 duo. It supposedly works better and faster in vista and in any other true 64 bit operations . It also handles memory better than a Core 2 Duo. If I were building a new system I might go core 2 Duo or I might go with this chip knowing AM2+ will be here promising 40 percent increases over a Core 2 Duo. This is a very fast chip and for 229.00 not all that expensive, and yes a e6300 or e4300 is better bang for the buck, but a 3600x2 is still better bang for the buck than the Core 2 duo if you want to go that route. I own a 3600x2 and it's very fast (not as fast as a 6000+) but fast still. The only reason I bought this is I'm a upgrade and testing fanatic and wanted to see it for myself plus it's less than a third of it's original price and does give Core 2 Duo like performance in many thing, and lastly I hate Intels heat sink installation and I didn't want to rebuild again. If you have AM2 this is a great chip for the next 8 or so months and is plenty fast at everything. ( However, a 3600x2 or a e4300 is better than this for the bang for the buck, but don't tell my wife that.  P.S Am2+ benches are posted on AMDZones web page if you want to see them. P.S my ram now cost 132.00 shipped for Micron d's

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820231065


----------



## theonetruewill (May 5, 2007)

I am in awe of your overclock trt, ace!


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2007)

yes this chip is great for this bench but in some it's slow like cpu marks 2.1


----------



## Judas (May 5, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> VERY nice, I remain an AMD fanboi even tho I have done a short term journey to the darkside    But the 6000+ is a LOT more exspensive than the E4300....like almost twice the price in the UK.



Bad Tatty...Bad Tatty   you have joined the darkside


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Even in cpu marks 2.1 my chip kills the Core Duo chip in (test 2) floating point and in test three the Core 2 Duo destroys the 6000+ but in test one (Operations testing) they are not that far apart with the Core 2 duo winning that test. So two of three test go to the core 2 duo with one winning bench not that much faster, and yes the 6000+ is running at 200 mghz  faster clock speed.
> 
> Yes but that test we did as a comparison had your cpu at 3.5Gig and mine at 3Gig, do you really think you would win in test 2 on equal clocks?  Not a chance, even at 3.3Gig I would destroy yours in test 2 and well over double your overall score


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2007)

Judas said:


> Bad Tatty...Bad Tatty   you have joined the darkside



Lol your name well describes me!  But I have not joined the darkside.....more popped across to see what they have on offer, I am willing to bet by the end of the year I will be back again!


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2007)

Then do it because you better almost tripple your score because thats what I beat you by in that test.  You might do it but I doubt it. Still we are talking about 4 year old design against brand new design and it's hanging in there.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Then do it because you better almost tripple your score because thats what I beat you by in that test.  You might do it but I doubt it. Still we are talking about 4 year old design against brand new design and it's hanging in there.



Ohhhh your talking in that second test as opposed to me almost doubling your overall score for the test on more than half a gig less speed?  hmmmmmmm efficiency anyone?    Remind me of your overall and 2nd test score again and I will post a full run at 3.3 gig in a bit.


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2007)

Also I ran 3dmarks o6 and with similar chips like yours tatty in the cpu test the core 2 duo wins but not by much. Also my video card doubled it's performance over my Opty 170 at 3.179 ghz. The over all performance in that test of the core 2 duo is better than on my 6000+ I would say by about 7 to 20 percent better depending on the test. I score 11000 + and I'm not really sure my video card was tweaked right yet for performance, but with a core 2 duo e4300 at the average oc 3.2 to 3.3ghz it would have been 12000 to 13000. which is better but I doubt you would notice in any game.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Then do it because you better almost tripple your score because thats what I beat you by in that test.  You might do it but I doubt it. Still we are talking about 4 year old design against brand new design and it's hanging in there.



Are you forgetting its just one benchmark made up of 3 tests?  It just goes to show how much the C2D hammers AMD if you can almost triple my score in one of three tests but I can hammer you so much in the other 2 that my overall score is almost double on 500Mhz less.......now .....the line is drawn................hit me with your best score......I'll drop down to around 2.5Gig, thats a whole Gig difference...........maybe U will come close............  Ok....then again maybe not......just kidding with U!


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2007)

Tatty you are moving farther from the light come back.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 5, 2007)

so do we want to bring the club back? start running benchies again? let me know


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2007)

Yes please do it was a great club and the AM2 plus I think is going to come out sooner than we thought real bench marks are starting to be post with the new core names.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 5, 2007)

SCORES

****Sciencemark****

TRT740.....................1992.86...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740.....................6862.7...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz 
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz

***CrystalMark2004R2 ALU+FPU***

Sneekypeet..................39905..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2......................32924..AMD Opteron 144 @ 3.06Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3516Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................?

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 462Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 400Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........?

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2007)

Ok guys. Just started some testing. Running Orthos now to test for stability and heat. Note that I haven't tightened up the ram yet. I already know it will do 4-4-3-5 at these speeds. And do you guys think 1.56v is too much on a Brisbane?

EDIT: Forgot to crop the image, so i took it out of the img tags

http://img.techpowerup.org/070506/PRELIM.png


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2007)

No it can take up to 1.60v on air maybe 1.625 but your temps need to stay below 65c because at 70c to 75c that chip will die. Most people don't like to put more than 1.55v into a AMD chip but as long as it's in the safe temp range really voltage rarely kills a chip it's temperature. Something I notice with Am2 boards you can go well over 1000 htt and it doesn't seem to effect overclocking like the 939 boards. It also improves performance so up yours a bit. Mine runs fine at up 1300 HTT. I think it's for future chips that will use the Am2 slot but will be able to use higher HTT and to accomidate this the new Am2 boards are more stable over 1000HtT than 939 boards.


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2007)

Hahahahaha! So much for those settings. It threw a BSOD 3 minutes after my post. lol Backed the HT down by 2, to see if that helps. Sitting at 2998 right now.

I'm on water trt. So 1.6v is okay if the temps stay low?


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2007)

Oh yes with water up to 1.65v would be okay I believe. Just watch your temps and set the shut down overheat program up in your bios at say 63c. That way it won't be in danger. Guys on water can go alot higher than air like I said a chip rarely dies from overvolting it's the temp that kills it . Also try the 9 multiplier it worked better than my  9.5 try 9x334htt and start at 1.55v and work it down as you get stable. Also 10 x 300 is good too. Evens seem better than odds. I will be on for about 15 minutes more let me know how it goes my brisbane too 1.55v to get to 3.0ghz stable but to 2.8v / 2.9 it made it on stock. It used 9x334 to get to 3.0ghz my opteron 170 did that as well.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2007)

Also up your north bridge voltage a bit when you try over a 300Fsb. It should be fine up to 1.35v. Try setting it to 1.30v first and resting voltage at 1.60v from 1.50v.


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2007)

My board's a little quirky. It doesn't seem to like clocking the Brisbane on whole multis, or the 533 ram strap. On my Windsor, it didn't like half multis (new BIOS let me set them), or the 667 ram strap. I was gonna give 9x another try tho, after I ensure stability at 3Ghz. Temps right now sitting at 41-43 after 12min of Orthos. These Brisbanes run pretty cool.

Stock voltage on my NB is 1.5. It's an nForce4 board. I've had it to 320HT on stock volts on the old chip before I ran into stability issues, boosting it to 1.6 got me to 342, but adding more voltage didn't get me any higher, because of heat. (Would idle at 60c) Water cooled now, so I can't wait to see if it will go higher. Just want to find the cpu's limits first.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2007)

opps sorry had a old n4 board but now have a 590 get mixed up a bit.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2007)

The dfi board need that added 104 percent added to the chip voltage do you have that setting it helps. At least my old Ultra D did great board that Ultra D. Your board is it's younger brother.


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2007)

Hehe, caught me in an edit. added a little to post above.


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2007)

Oh, and wanted to ask, how accurate is Smart Guardian for cpu temps?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 6, 2007)

on mine they read just as good as any other temp monitor ....except for core temp which always seemed to read much higher!


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2007)

SMG pretty good it's tried and true and designed for your board unlike this crap probe 2 from Asus.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Ok guys. Just started some testing. Running Orthos now to test for stability and heat. Note that I haven't tightened up the ram yet. I already know it will do 4-4-3-5 at these speeds. And do you guys think 1.56v is too much on a Brisbane?
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to crop the image, so i took it out of the img tags
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/070506/PRELIM.png



Personally, on a 65nm core that stocks so low I would not want to go anywhere near as high as 1.6V for everyday use but again thats just me, jesus even 130nm chips were not recommended to go above 1.65V!  I have booted my chip at 3.5Gig on 1.65V but I dont even count that with so much voltage, I will not go above 1.45V 24/7 and 1.5V on benching but ehhhh I am getting old so perhaps I am just running scared these days!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> on mine they read just as good as any other temp monitor ....except for core temp which always seemed to read much higher!



Core temp should run much higher and it's the temp to go by, most (but not all)temp monitors take an average between the 2 cores, for example Core 0 = 36C....Core 1 = 30C then temp will show as 33C, of course that is very innacurate because in a game that is using just one core your load temps for core 0 could be as high as say 55C when core 1 would only be say 35C thus showing a temp of just 45C when in fact its running at 55C!!!.....make sense?


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2007)

I've used my chip at 1.550v on air as have several people for long periods without problem and hes on water . I was under the impression that the temps were the important thing. I have been led to understand that 1.55v to 1.6v was the upper most voltage that is safe for a chip on air for every day use and that water was higher. ALso 65c even is still in the safe zone for that chip according to manufacturers specs. I would like to stay in the 50cs but it's still safe. If I'm wrong please correct me but this has been addressed several times in this forum, and core temps has been known to be wrong on some motherboards I've owned .On  my current board it reads core 1 sometimes at 7c . I know thats not right.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I've used my chip at 1.550v on air as have several people for long periods without problem and hes on water . I was under the impression that the temps were the important thing. I have been led to understand that 1.55v to 1.6v was the upper most voltage that is safe for a chip on air for every day use and that water was higher. ALso 65c even is still in the safe zone for that chip according to manufacturers specs. I would like to stay in the 50cs but it's still safe. If I'm wrong please correct me but this has been addressed several times in this forum, and core temps has been known to be wrong on some motherboards I've owned .On  my current board it reads core 1 sometimes at 7c . I know thats not right.



No the temps are not always the important thing, of course they are a hughe factor but the chip has (I dont know what the correct terminology is) like loads of conductors within it and passing too much voltage thru those conductors will eventually damage them irrespective of temps, they dont fry because of heat, they cease to function because of current, as the process gets worse and well before failure, performance will suffer, a little lesson I learnt a while back and was explained to me by Dos I think it was.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 6, 2007)

SCORES

****Sciencemark****

TRT740.....................1992.86...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740.....................6862.7...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz 
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz

***CrystalMark2004R2 ALU+FPU***

Sneekypeet..................39905..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2......................32924..AMD Opteron 144 @ 3.06Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3516Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................?

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 462Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 400Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........?

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 6, 2007)

also tatty if you wouldnt mind cant you run the benchies at stock clocks and then again at the highest oc you can get out of that chip?i think it will make a nice comparison i can add to the score list..


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2007)

I think I'm comfortable on water at 1.55v and 3Ghz. I have a chip to fall back on if this one fries, so I won't have any downtime during an rma.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2007)

Tatty you are one hairy bastard in that photo. I'm green with envy LOL  I couldn't resist.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2007)

It's safe at 1.55v your temps should be in the 50 to 57c range or lower under a full load, am I correct?


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2007)

Actually, they max at about 43c after 8 hours of Orthos, which, btw is how long I ran it at 2998. I'll post the screen later, not at that computer right now.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2007)

Then it's totally fine at 1.55v


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> also tatty if you wouldnt mind cant you run the benchies at stock clocks and then again at the highest oc you can get out of that chip?i think it will make a nice comparison i can add to the score list..



OK, thats a job for tomorrow then.


----------



## Wile E (May 7, 2007)

Well, here's the screens of my benchmarks and my Orthos test. Ram timings on all the benches are 4-4-3-5 2t.

SciMark = 1606.10
CPUMark = 6530.6
Crystal = 47521

EDIT: I forgot that it resizes pics when doing an attachment. If you need me to, I can redo them as normal pic uploads.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 7, 2007)

SCORES

****Sciencemark****

TRT740.....................1992.86...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Wile E.......................1606.10...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740.....................6862.7...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
Wile E.........................6530.6...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz 
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz

***CrystalMark2004R2 ALU+FPU***

Wile E..........................47521...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Sneekypeet..................39905..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2......................32924..AMD Opteron 144 @ 3.06Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3516Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................Wile E @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 462Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 400Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........Wile E @ 4-4-3-5-2T @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## Wile E (May 7, 2007)

Hey Athlon, does 4-4-3-5 2t give me the Tightest Mem Timings DDRII800> crown?


----------



## bigboi86 (May 7, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Personally, on a 65nm core that stocks so low I would not want to go anywhere near as high as 1.6V for everyday use but again thats just me, jesus even 130nm chips were not recommended to go above 1.65V!  I have booted my chip at 3.5Gig on 1.65V but I dont even count that with so much voltage, I will not go above 1.45V 24/7 and 1.5V on benching but ehhhh I am getting old so perhaps I am just running scared these days!



As long as it's not near 2v and temps are fine, then don't worry about the voltage. 

I ran 2.0v all the time in my old Athlon XP, which was 130nm. I ran up to 1.75v on my venice core when I had it to see if it affected overclockability, it didn't, otherwise I would have kept that setting. 

Generally anything over 1.65-1.7v on the newer CPU's don't affect overclockability, it's just adding more heat for nothing. It doesn't necessarily mean it will fry anytime soon though if you keep it cool.


----------



## Garb3 (May 8, 2007)

hello all i dont have any of those bench programs but in 3dmark06 i get a score of 2115 with my 5200+ @ 2.98Ghz  cant seem to get it to break into the 3.0Ghz tho  cause i got pants ram lol:shadedshu  i can get it to 2.95Ghz tho and seems stable enough


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2007)

something wrong there you should get atleast 5000 to 6000 with you rig make sure you turn all the video seeting to performance. Also all the programs are in the list of ranking click on their names they are links to them. Down load them and run them


----------



## sneekypeet (May 8, 2007)

thx trt i didn't have the heart to say it!


----------



## Garb3 (May 8, 2007)

really sorry lol:shadedshu  i ment to say thats the cpu score lol (it late here and really should go to bed lol. i got 5134 on my last run


----------



## Garb3 (May 8, 2007)

by the way do u just test on the free version of pcmark???


----------



## sneekypeet (May 8, 2007)

all tests are free versions and run them at stock test settings.


----------



## Garb3 (May 8, 2007)

run them at stock settings???  u mean program default settings?? 

if i've misunderstood sorry again it really is gettin late


----------



## sneekypeet (May 8, 2007)

run cpu @ whatever setting u want ....dont change test settings from their default when scoring.


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2007)

run your chip overclocked not at stock.


----------



## Garb3 (May 8, 2007)

yeah sorry i never posted bk been reading thu the ex_raven's thread they makin sigs and avitars for people


----------



## Garb3 (May 8, 2007)

right i got pmark and done me first run here's a screenie for yer i got a mark of 6210:


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 8, 2007)

hey if any of you guys wanna join us on teamspeak pm me and ill give u the server name and pw


----------



## PyroInc (May 8, 2007)

.... wait a sec where did my scores go?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 8, 2007)

run the benchies and ill add you


----------



## Garb3 (May 8, 2007)

can i join  my bench's are above only pcmark 05 tho


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 8, 2007)

SCORES

****Sciencemark****

TRT740.....................1992.86...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Wile E.......................1606.10...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740.....................6862.7...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
Wile E.........................6530.6...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz 
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz

***CrystalMark2004R2 ALU+FPU***

Wile E..........................47521...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
AthlonX2......................42323..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.7Ghz
Sneekypeet..................39905..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2......................32924..AMD Opteron 144 @ 3.06Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3516Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................Wile E @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 462Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 400Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........Wile E @ 4-4-3-5-2T @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## Garb3 (May 8, 2007)

so are those the bench's u want for people to join?? Sciencemark, CPUMARK*2.1, CrystalMark2004R2 ALU+FPU


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 8, 2007)

yes sir that is correct,might add more later just depends what members want


----------



## frankenchrist (May 8, 2007)

Garb3 said:


> really sorry lol:shadedshu  i ment to say thats the cpu score lol (it late here and really should go to bed lol. i got 5134 on my last run



That is not a bad score but with a 5200 OC,ed like that you should get alot more.
I was pulling 5000 with a single core 4000+.


----------



## Garb3 (May 8, 2007)

my ram is not really very good thats the only reason it not as good as it should be :shadedshu . but the next thing to upgrade is defo to get a better type of ram maybe gskill,crucial or ocz and defo 800Mhz  but i cant do that for a couple of months lol

edit: gonna cost me a about £100 lol but will be worth it


----------



## PyroInc (May 8, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> run the benchies and ill add you



lol I did a while ago and now it's like someone deleted them.  alright it seems I'm up for another oc'ing session....


----------



## PyroInc (May 8, 2007)

...  wait a sec which crystal do I need.. there's like 20 links


----------



## sneekypeet (May 8, 2007)

the 3rd one it ends in 2004R2


----------



## Garb3 (May 8, 2007)

well theres the cystal mark bench for me like


----------



## Garb3 (May 8, 2007)

there is my cpu2.1 test 

i might do the of one in an hour








edit: does this i can join the club now


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 9, 2007)

SCORES

***Sciencemark***

TRT740.....................1992.86...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Wile E.......................1606.10...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740.....................6862.7...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
Wile E.........................6530.6...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Garb3.........................6460.8...AMD Athlon X2 5200+ @ 2.9Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz 
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz

***CrystalMark2004R2 ALU+FPU***

Wile E..........................47521...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Garb3...........................44811..AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ @ 2.9Ghz
AthlonX2......................42323..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.7Ghz
Sneekypeet..................39905..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2......................32924..AMD Opteron 144 @ 3.06Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3516Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................Wile E @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 462Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 400Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........Wile E @ 4-4-3-5-2T @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 9, 2007)

If you dont mind me asking Trt, how do you deduct that the GPU is holding the CPU back?  I ask seeing as the CPU tests cant be holding the CPU back, and the graphics tests are only ever going to be as fast as the GPU and only the CPU can hold the GPU back (but only in slower CPU's).

With a fast CPU you will always get to the point that the graphics test result will get no quicker no matter how much more revs you put on the CPU if thats what you mean but I got that on my 4000, once I got to 3.2Gig that was it, 3.27Gig yeilded no better graphics score, point is graphically the CPU supports the GPU not vice versa.

By the way, U like my non fanbois AMD and Intel promo!  I ordered the E6420 with the 2 x 2MB cache in the end, not the 4400 as the 6420 has the MUCH better B2 stepping (as opposed to the L2 which is in all E4300/4400 and is limiting on average to around 3.3Gig).


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2007)

I because I maxed the cpu but as I up the gpu I can tell it has more in it because it continues to jump giant amounts with every Mghz I add. I never reached the max potential of the cpu even as I upped the gpu. My Opteron with it maxed no matter how much Mghz I added to the Gpu it really didn't make very much difference.


----------



## Garb3 (May 9, 2007)

for science mark do u run all the tests?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 9, 2007)

Garb3 said:


> for science mark do u run all the tests?



Yes.


----------



## Garb3 (May 9, 2007)

righty oh thanks will do that test soon


----------



## sneekypeet (May 10, 2007)

Finally got my PSU back in and she seems to be doing just fine.....


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 10, 2007)

SCORES

***Sciencemark***

TRT740.....................1992.86...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Wile E.......................1606.10...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
Sneekypeet...............1578.58...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740.....................6862.7...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
Wile E.........................6530.6...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Garb3.........................6460.8...AMD Athlon X2 5200+ @ 2.9Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
Sneekypeet..................6417.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz 
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz

***CrystalMark2004R2 ALU+FPU***

Wile E..........................47521...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Garb3...........................44811..AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ @ 2.9Ghz
AthlonX2......................42323..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.7Ghz
Sneekypeet..................39905..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2......................32924..AMD Opteron 144 @ 3.06Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3516Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................Wile E @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 462Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 400Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........Wile E @ 4-4-3-5-2T @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 10, 2007)

sorry after u just revized and all....thats 44359


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 10, 2007)

SCORES

***Sciencemark***

TRT740.....................1992.86...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Wile E.......................1606.10...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
Sneekypeet...............1578.58...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740.....................6862.7...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
Wile E.........................6530.6...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Garb3.........................6460.8...AMD Athlon X2 5200+ @ 2.9Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
Sneekypeet..................6417.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz 
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz

***CrystalMark2004R2 ALU+FPU***

Wile E..........................47521...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Garb3...........................44811..AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ @ 2.9Ghz
Sneekypeet...................44359...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9ghz
AthlonX2......................42323..AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.7Ghz
Sneekypeet..................39905..AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.6Ghz
AthlonX2......................32924..AMD Opteron 144 @ 3.06Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3516Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................Wile E @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 462Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 400Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........Wile E @ 4-4-3-5-2T @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 10, 2007)

pffffff get 12000 on CPU Mark....damn it dont count  I will post a couple of benchesd tonite as promised for more comparisons, been kind of busy lately being a Grandad for the first time, am hardly ever at home in the 8 days since she was born....I thought it was easy being a grandparent?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 10, 2007)

i wouldnt know man,im 23 years old and im not even a father as of yet....


----------



## infrared (May 10, 2007)

Woah, TRT740's closing in on the Core 2's! Awsome score with the 6000+.


----------



## Garb3 (May 11, 2007)

here's my science mark score for yer


----------



## trt740 (May 11, 2007)

infrared said:


> Woah, TRT740's closing in on the Core 2's! Awsome score with the 6000+.



Well in benches that not only test the raw power of the cpu (Cpu2.1) , but also tests memory management of the cpu (science marks 2.0) and even interaction with the video card floating point etc 3dmark05/3dmark06 the 6000+ competes very will with the Core 2 Duo. The only tests it gets malled in by C2D is the interger, test of raw power / number or math calculation of the chip, but I've found it beats the C2D in multitasking , MP3 converstion, true 64 bit application and certain types of audio conversion like itunes etc. It can hang with the C2D mainly because of it outstanding design (thoe it is outdated) it's  on board memory controller and it's 64 bit instruction set. It does recieve a beat down in some tests due to the raw power of the C2D.


----------



## Garb3 (May 11, 2007)

might be a daft question but would the bench's have different results when running on say vista 32bit aposed to vista 64bit ????


----------



## trt740 (May 11, 2007)

I would like to vote for cinebench 9.5


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 11, 2007)

give me a few days ,ive been talking to a guy from AMD all day discussing options for areal world benching


----------



## Garb3 (May 11, 2007)

another seemingly daft question from me lol:shadedshu  what gets better results a higher fsb and lower mutiplier or higher mulipier and lower fsb

or do they both get the same results


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 11, 2007)

hmmm....well i thin my personal opinion would be higher fsb..but some chips dont like that..try both see what happens


----------



## Tatty_One (May 11, 2007)

I would agree, higher FSB, lower multi but only if you can find that swet spot for the memory, dependant on your mobo you may not be able to get the most of your memory with the divider with higher FSB speeds (unless your memory is really good/fast that is).


----------



## Garb3 (May 11, 2007)

just as well i have ordered a new mobo and ram lol

Ram:
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=202607

Mobo:
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=405143

i think that will be good enough for me like


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 11, 2007)

personally i would go with the DFI LANPARTY UT NF590 SLI-M2R/G ..but then again i am a dfi fanboi...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136014


----------



## Garb3 (May 11, 2007)

well i would get something better like but i'm on a budget lol


----------



## Ketxxx (May 11, 2007)

You may have some BIOS problems with that mobo, many reviews remark on some of the glaring bugs current BIOS' have for the nf chipsets atm. So if you get any and a updated BIOS dont fix it - bug the hell out of abit.


----------



## Garb3 (May 11, 2007)

well if i do i will just rma it lol 

when i asked for suggestions someone said a gigabyte gam55s-s3 the only thing i dont like about it is that it requirest a molex connestion on the board:shadedshu


----------



## trt740 (May 11, 2007)

*6000+ stock benches*

When I purchased my 3600x2 and Opteron 170 I always wanted to know how my lower end chips performed against AMDs top dog chips. I wanted to know when I over clocked the hell out of them was I really getting the performance of a top end chip but not paying the premium price. I never could find the stock benches I needed for comparison so I thought I would run my 6000+ at stock speeds so AMD chip owners with 3600x2 4000x2 5200 x2 5400x2 5600x2 etc.. could find out did they really save some cash but get the same performance or get more for less. It also can be used to see is it really worth the cash to say upgrade from a FX60 or Opteron 185 939 socket or should you wait. So here are some benches and if it's okay can you Athlonx2 post the benches that apply at stock in the list for future reference. Here they are


----------



## Garb3 (May 11, 2007)

*Stock 5200+ results*

well just for comparison here they are my stock scores and my oc scores are in the score charts like


----------



## NinkobEi (May 11, 2007)

good to know that my 3800x2 oced to 2400mhz performs equal to your 5200+, garb3.. woot


----------



## Garb3 (May 11, 2007)

lol that was my last procy lol


----------



## trt740 (May 12, 2007)

I think this frontside bus is pretty good . I can go higher but the software reads FSB 405 no matter how high I set it but it will post according to the bios at 8x425= a 125 percent overclocked FSB but everest won't register it and neither will cpuz. My bios does. So 405fsb is the highest I can prove.


----------



## frankenchrist (May 12, 2007)

Test your benchies!!
If they are the same than do not worry!!
Chose the one with best memory OC!


----------



## DaMulta (May 12, 2007)

trt740 said:


>









Note this is not mine but I am going for this score in a few days


----------



## trt740 (May 12, 2007)

go for it my old 3600x2 would do 3.0ghz and that was it.


----------



## trt740 (May 15, 2007)

Can you add this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 and that too


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 15, 2007)

ill update it all in the a.m.


----------



## waspman3372 (May 15, 2007)

*Overclocking For Dummmies!!sign Me Up!!*

Well the subject line says it all.Where would I start or do I need to,whats the benefits/drawbacks?Someone point me in the right direction.                         WASPMAN


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 15, 2007)

dont want to turn you away,but i see in your specs your running an intel rig...the man to help you with that would be tigger69 and danthebanjoman..those are my personal recomendations


----------



## trt740 (May 24, 2007)

well to the darkside I went bye AMD overclockers club.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 24, 2007)

trt740 said:


> well to the darkside I went bye AMD overclockers club.



I thought you were taking the majority of sensible advice and sticking with the 6000?  That was the purpose of your poll! ohhhh and by the way, you need to try something more origional for that darkside avitar....try this:


----------



## trt740 (May 24, 2007)

Was going to keep my set up but got backed into a corner was a true waste. Told my kids not to accpet it but they did and my 6000+ had already sold. It's not really any faster unless you get to 3.6 or higher because of the way it handles memory it's very hard to max it out on a intel board. They only thing it's faster in is super pi but in all around performance I see very little improvement . Even at 3.7ghz with my ram at ddr 1000 55412 t2 against my 6000+ ram at 55515 t2 ddr 1112. It only beats my 6000+ by 300 points with the same video card. However, some of thats motherboard and I cannot achieve the same stable video card overclock with my new board 660/961 as opposed to 674/982. Also I still cannot beat it in science mark2.0 I will but not yet. Also the poll was a great thing until some error on my part occured and this really was a waste my 6000+ could burn dvd's faster aswell. 

I might add once it was in my house I broke down like a little girl on Christmas and could resist AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! . I HAVE BETRAYED AMD AHHHHHH!!!!!  but it feels so good.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 25, 2007)

trt740 said:


> was going to keep my set up but got backed into a corner was a true waste. Told my kids not to accpet it but they did and my 6000+ had already sold. It's not really any faster unless you get to 3.6 or higher because of the way it handles memory it's very hard to max it out on a intel board.



See the superPI thread and my comments, you have taken 10 secs almost off your SuperPI score, that just shows what a sloth U had!


----------



## trt740 (May 25, 2007)

yes but in 3dmark06 I see very little perfotmance gains still I got a monster chip I will hit 3.9ghz watch and see. Um okay maybe 3.8ghz


----------



## pt (May 25, 2007)

trt740 said:


> yes but in 3dmark06 I see very little perfotmance gains still I got a monster chip I will hit 3.9ghz watch and see. Um okay maybe 3.8ghz



what about in games?


----------



## trt740 (May 25, 2007)

zero get a 6000+ good chip pt it's a waste trust me I know. C2D is a great chip, but not worth a rebuild.


----------



## pt (May 25, 2007)

rbuild?
of course not
just trade mobo and cpu, i'm more interested in being dual core than actually being c2d


----------



## trt740 (May 25, 2007)

or get a DS3 and a 6320 and overclock the hell out of it my board will do 7 x498 and for 99.0  and chip for 165.00 wow !!!!!you can't beat that with a stick.


----------



## trt740 (May 25, 2007)

then get a 3600x2 and oc it, and keep what you have, or sub a 4300 allendale in for the 6320


----------



## Tatty_One (May 25, 2007)

Lol  dont get a 4300!!  I am puzzled by your comments on 3D Mark 2006, as I said, I was acheiving your 6000+ CPU score at just 3.3Gig so I would have thought there would be a fairly big CPU score increas at 3.7Gig but you have to remember that the CPU score in 3D Mark 2006 accounts for only a third of the overall score, you have the same graphics card and memory so you would not expect the jump to be big, try 2005 and see if there is a difference would you?

You also gotta remember that Intels historical strengths have been in number crunching apps, vodeo decoding/encoding etc etc, in these tasks C2D is HUGELY faster than AMD, thats where the CPU Mark score comes in, like doubles it.  Where there is little if any difference I think is in games which have historically been AMD's strength,that might indicate why AMD's floating point calculations are strong becuase most games architecture use a fair amount of floating point executions, just read that.....sad I know!


----------



## trt740 (May 25, 2007)

The reason I said 4300 is he said he just wanted dual core and 4300 is a great performer for the price, and your making my point I was not talking cpu speed but over all systems performance and how the cpu manages application. The 6000+ seems to interact better with the entire system or how else can you account for the scores only being 400 points difference .This just shows the 6000+ does not bottleneck the GPU. If this were the case the scores would be higher in favor of C2D. Some of the score differences is memory speed and my old motherboard overclocking the GPU/PCI bus better. However it's not that giant of a difference in total systems performance.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 25, 2007)

trt740 said:


> The reason I said 4300 is he said he just wanted dual core and 4300 is a great performer for the price, and your making my point I was not talking cpu speed but over all systems performance and how the cpu manages application. The 6000+ seems to interact better with the entire system or how else can you account for the scores only being 400 points difference .This just shows the 6000+ does not bottleneck the GPU. If this were the case the scores would be higher in favor of C2D. Some of the score differences is memory speed and my old motherboard overclocking the GPU/PCI bus better. However it's not that giant of a difference in total systems performance.



Yes I know but you are missing my point....in GRAPHICS benches, no matter what the CPU speed, you will get to the point where the GPU is not "bottlenecked" then there is no improvement in the score as the GPU becomes the limiting factor, but that does not mean the CPU is not faster! It just means that particular bench is not faster.  Take my old 4000+, there was no score increase between 3.2Gig and 3.27 Gig in either 2005 or 2006, because the GPU was not bottlenecked.

Where there is not a GPU in the bencnhmark (as the GPU is always a factor of course in Graphics benches), you see improved performance in C2D, whether it be SceinceMark, CPU Mark, SuperPI, PC Mark 2005 etc etc, I beleive you are wrong to say that "system" performance is marginal, you are comparing Graphics benchmarks for CPU performance, compare CPU benchmarks for CPU performance and you clearly see that C2D outperforms by a SIGNIFICANT margin in most.

As I said earlier, you use 3D Mark 2006 as an example, the CPU performance score in that makes up for only a third of the overall score so the improvements from C2D are going to be small with a high end and fast AMD chip, even clock for clock in many of the CPU tests the C2D can almost double the AMD score.  System/CPU performance in graphically restricted benches are, as you have rightly pointed out, not much better than AMD, but hey, my E6600 is cheaper than the 6000+ so that kind of prooves a point also!

Did you try Sceincemark yet with your memory running at the same speed as it did with the 6000+?


----------



## Garb3 (Jun 1, 2007)

mu ha ha ha me 5200+ @2.86 with me modded zalman idle at 30c i'm well impressed


----------



## Garb3 (Jun 7, 2007)

some new scores for yer

cant seem to get cpumark to work but when i do i will post them scores


----------



## Judas (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's my score


----------



## Garb3 (Jun 7, 2007)

judas i cant see yer pic:S


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 9, 2007)

SCORES

***Sciencemark***

TRT740.....................1992.86...AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @3.5Ghz
JUDAS.....................1809.10...AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @3.2Ghz
TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Wile E.......................1606.10...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
Sneekypeet...............1578.58...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740.....................6862.7...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
Wile E.........................6530.6...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Garb3.........................6460.8...AMD Athlon X2 5200+ @ 2.9Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
Sneekypeet..................6417.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz 
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz

***AQUAMARK3 CPU***

AthlonX2...................11,986...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz

***3DMARK05 CPU***

***3DMARK06 CPU***

AthlonX2...................1972...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3516Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................Wile E @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 462Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 400Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........Wile E @ 4-4-3-5-2T @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 28, 2007)

Just ran...lower clock too. Ill get it back up to speed later.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 2, 2007)

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 462Mhz


not yours any more AthlonX2




DDR506 2-3-2-0 1T


----------



## xvi (Jul 2, 2007)

Has anyone confirmed that lowering your tRAS to 0 actually helps performance?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 3, 2007)

dropped lats by like 1ns for me


----------



## xvi (Jul 3, 2007)

I've always heard it's better to have it around 8-12.

By the way, I have a Sck754 Sempron 64 3400+ Palermo core that hits a brick wall at 240 FSB. Would upgrading to a Athlon 64 3200+ Venice core for $36 make sense? Newegg finally got some in stock.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 5, 2007)

i would get a mobile turion they have those in stock from time to time but the venice core will do fine and has an 11X multi so even if your board is the reason for the 240mhz max FSB (its not) you will still get a good oc outta the thing


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 5, 2007)

3.0 Baby!! Rencently clocked up this high at the LAN party. Zomg I'm so happy.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 5, 2007)

what a lan were was I? how dcome i wasnt invited im super angry now


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 5, 2007)

ill update the scores list and club records as soon as i make it home..


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 6, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> what a lan were was I? how dcome i wasnt invited im super angry now



It was a mini with me shoe and cheebs, we didn't actually lan anything it was like watch youtube and go on tpu at cheebs house. EDIT: Guys like my new Sig? Just threw it together now.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 7, 2007)

New ram fellas. Bought the Crucial Ballistix 800 on newegg for $70 (after MIR). These stix kick ass. Straight out of the box, I hit 1072 4-4-4-12 @2.4v and 1200 5-5-5-15 @2.3V. I also found out that these are actually DDR2-1000 sticks, according to the SPD. I couldn't go any higher than 1200, because I hit the limits of my cpu. (Stupid ram dividers based on cpu speed and not bus speed *grumble grumble*)

I also backed my voltage down from the 2.4v I was originally using, cause they were running a little warm for my tastes. Ram cooler is next.

I don't know Athlon, what's considered tighter/better? 4-4-3-5@857 or 4-4-4-12@1072. I'm thinking the 1072 score.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 7, 2007)

Yep the 1072 score me thinks.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 9, 2007)

update the score list!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 10, 2007)

1072=better


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 10, 2007)

I wanna see the whole score layout for everything.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2007)

Got the X2 6000+ up and running. 3.5Ghz, ram at 1000MHz 4-4-4-12. Benchies after some stability testing.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 13, 2007)

whats the stock specs on that proc and ram?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> whats the stock specs on that proc and ram?


3Ghz on the cpu, and 800 4-4-4-12 on the ram.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 13, 2007)

Wile E said:


> 3Ghz on the cpu, and 800 4-4-4-12 on the ram.



Looking good, with that setup you should be arounf the 2000 mark on SM2.....nice going because not all 6000 will hit above 3.4Gig.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh dear... amd are going through hash times........ ._. (look at my siggy).


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 17, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't know if a
> Sempron 3200+ AM2 @ 3.1ghz would be good but if so let me know. BTW stock speed is 1.8ghz




 Come on POS


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> ill update the scores list and club records as soon as i make it home..



this was 11 days ago....did you make it home yet Athlon????????


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 17, 2007)

ahahha He's at the polar Ice caps trying to lower his temps and OC higher


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

I think he found himself a woman....so long to his PC life...lmao


PM him and tell him to give me the stuff to keep it up and runnin.....I'd like to brag a bit too!!!!!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 17, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> I think he found himself a woman....so long to his PC life...lmao



Talk about a standalone quote lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

check post #1982 ....latest tests and catagories to get your name in...If you need to download the other tests, just click the name of the test and its a direct link to them!

If you run 06, what counts is the cpu score not the whole score including GFX


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 17, 2007)

SCORES

***Sciencemark***

TRT740.....................1992.86...AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @3.5Ghz
JUDAS.....................1809.10...AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @3.2Ghz
TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Wile E.......................1606.10...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
Sneekypeet...............1578.58...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740.....................6862.7...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
Wile E.........................6530.6...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Garb3.........................6460.8...AMD Athlon X2 5200+ @ 2.9Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
Sneekypeet..................6417.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz 
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz

***AQUAMARK3 CPU***

AthlonX2...................11,986...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz

***3DMARK05 CPU***

***3DMARK06 CPU***

AthlonX2...................1972...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3516Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................Wile E @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 462Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 400Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........Wile E @ 4-4-3-5-2T @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

this is a test, from your local broadcast company ....this is only a test!!!!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

SCORES

***Sciencemark***

TRT740.....................1992.86...AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @3.5Ghz
JUDAS.....................1809.10...AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @3.2Ghz
TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Wile E.......................1606.10...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
Sneekypeet...............1578.58...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740.....................6862.7...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
Wile E.........................6530.6...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Garb3.........................6460.8...AMD Athlon X2 5200+ @ 2.9Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
Sneekypeet..................6417.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz 
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz

***AQUAMARK3 CPU***

sneekypeet.................13,134...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.oGhz
AthlonX2...................11,986...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz

***3DMARK05 CPU***

***3DMARK06 CPU***

AthlonX2...................1972...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3516Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................Wile E @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 462Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 400Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........Wile E @ 4-4-3-5-2T @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

not bad , not bad at all.....try the others and i will add them all at once!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

SCORES

***Sciencemark***

TRT740.....................1992.86...AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @3.5Ghz
JUDAS.....................1809.10...AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @3.2Ghz
TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Wile E.......................1606.10...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
Sneekypeet...............1578.58...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9Ghz
p o s pc.................1506.27...AMD Sempron 3200+ @ 3.1Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740.....................6862.7...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
Wile E.........................6530.6...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Garb3.........................6460.8...AMD Athlon X2 5200+ @ 2.9Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
Sneekypeet..................6417.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz 
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz

***AQUAMARK3 CPU***

sneekypeet.................13,134...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.oGhz
AthlonX2...................11,986...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz

***3DMARK05 CPU***

***3DMARK06 CPU***

AthlonX2...................1972...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3516Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................Wile E @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 462Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 400Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........Wile E @ 4-4-3-5-2T @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey I posted up my science mark score.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

sorry I need to go back a few pages i guess.....give me a few and I'll get them on here!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 17, 2007)

its a screen shot. I think its with my 3.0 hmmmmm


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 17, 2007)

Athlon, whats the stock on your proc?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

SCORES

***Sciencemark***

TRT740.....................1992.86...AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @3.5Ghz
JUDAS.....................1809.10...AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @3.2Ghz
TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Wile E.......................1606.10...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
Sneekypeet...............1578.58...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9Ghz
p o s pc.................1506.27...AMD Sempron 3200+ @ 3.1Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Fox34...................1439.33...AMD Athlon 3500+ @ 3.0Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740.....................6862.7...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
Wile E.........................6530.6...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Garb3.........................6460.8...AMD Athlon X2 5200+ @ 2.9Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
Sneekypeet..................6417.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz 
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz

***AQUAMARK3 CPU***

sneekypeet.................13,134...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.oGhz
AthlonX2...................11,986...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz

***3DMARK05 CPU***

***3DMARK06 CPU***

AthlonX2...................1972...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3516Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................Wile E @ 1200Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 462Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 400Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........Wile E @ 4-4-3-5-2T @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................Wile E @ 4-4-4-12 @ 1072


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice. Ill run the other ones when I get a chance


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

Get an airconditioner in that room!!!!!!......Still very good scores for a sempy!

Dont take this wrong fellas ...get a compilation of your scores and I will update tommarrow after work.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 17, 2007)

mos def. Im amazed you did this much.  Were ever athlon's been. We all miss ol-athlon.

EDIT: Did that sempron come from the pits of the overclock gods?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

I have confermation ...HE IS WITH A WOMAN......I think his hands are busy enough!

Just glad he was willing to pass the torch , so we can keep this thread alive!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 17, 2007)

ahahahahha  Well every nerd has his day. So you will be leading the Overclockers club?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

for now, with his help, whenever he decides to grace us with his presence.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 17, 2007)

Cool Cool, 1 thing insted of having the scores and members thing In random pages the first post should have all the standings then just edit it when you need to. Though ahtlon did make the post. hm


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

yeah I can compleetly understand the request....maybe I can try to get a mods help on this one....I'll do some legwork and see what i can come up with.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 17, 2007)

May I be part with my X2 @ a 30% OC?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 17, 2007)

That would be hard, as you cant control athlons account, maybe they could replace the first post with one of yours, but I dont see how they can even do that.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 17, 2007)

When your only limited by heat, You know you kick ass


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

yup I had a 939 sempy that i lapped and was gonna give it some juice to see what she did, but then this opty fell in my lap.....What would you have done in my shoes?...lol


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ha I'd drop the opty in there as fast as I could. Pos, have you lapped that sempy?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

I got too antsy.....plus if i recall correctly 939 sempy's have no onboard memory controller


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 17, 2007)

Dude give it a good lap. I got some 1,000 and 2,000 grit sand paper. That works great.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

In reality , it takes an hour maybe two....higly doubt it would kill it unless you were to bend the snot out of the pins. 

If you really try it place the black foam fom the cpu packaging on the pins. If that isnt availiable try a kitchen sponge cut to fit(help alot in pin stability while sanding!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

bout to got H20 myself shortly...have all the parts just need some time!


----------



## erocker (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok guys here is my situation at the moment.  I can get my Opty to run just fine at 3ghz with a 250mhz memory clock.  Running 3dmark06 the farthest I've gotten through it is the last test then it crashes (3dmark).  It just doesn't seem to me that I need any more voltage on my processor 1.375 up to 1.41 seem stable.  So, I was thinking that upping the voltage on my memory would most likely help, however I've actually never overvolted memory before.  Since they will effectively be running at 500mhz what voltage would be safe for what I have?  Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

could try a bump to see ...just do a feel test ...check it now and see how warm RAM is , add a bit then feel again. If it gets hot then shut it back down to stock. 

I do advise aRAM cooler of some sort if you plan to keep them overvolted!


----------



## erocker (Jul 17, 2007)

I think I'll skip it.  It's set to auto and it will probablly stay that for at least another month or two.  I'll just lower the frequency for the ram to something a little less clocked and try to tighten up the timings back to 2-3-3-6.  Hopefully that will work.  Otherwise, I guess this Opteron 170 needs some water.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 17, 2007)

I suggest an Antec Spot cool for ram cooling. This thing is great. I run 2.3v on my DDR2 24/7 with it.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 17, 2007)

I just stole the Highest X Clock club record. 3529Mhz. I wish I had phase. lol


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 17, 2007)

everything looks to be well in hand peet...nice job...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 17, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> everything looks to be well in hand peet...nice job...



Wow! He's ALIIIIIIIVVVVEEEEE. lol


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 17, 2007)

yes sir,im alive just got home from along night with my lady...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 17, 2007)

Good to see you, Athlon.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 17, 2007)

were gonna have to do something special when this club turns 1 year old in a few short months


----------



## Wile E (Jul 17, 2007)

Any ideas?

Oh, and hey, you get your DSoM and Oz dub done? Think you could up it somewhere? (The avi, specifically)


----------



## trt740 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Sorry my clock was never updated*



Wile E said:


> I just stole the Highest X Clock club record. 3529Mhz. I wish I had phase. lol
> 
> 
> No my friend you didn't my score was not updated by an error here was my highest clock



no my friend they never update my highest clocked this is the correct one sorry Wile


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 17, 2007)

trt whats your science mark with that clock?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 17, 2007)

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........AthlonX2 @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 462Mhz








sneekypeet said:


> I got too antsy.....plus if i recall correctly 939 sempy's have no onboard memory controller



ALL AMD chips have onboard controllers since s754. sA was the last of the mobo controlled DRAM setups


----------



## suraswami (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow how can you do a Zero?  Is that CPU-Z reading it wrong or MOBO messed it up?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 17, 2007)

suraswami said:


> Wow how can you do a Zero?  Is that CPU-Z reading it wrong or MOBO messed it up?



no thats correct you a64tweaker adn it lets you set zeros


----------



## suraswami (Jul 17, 2007)

is it a utility that u use it in windows and change the settings?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 17, 2007)

yeah here it is the 2nd one listed is not as stable but allows a few other options


----------



## trt740 (Jul 17, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> trt whats your science mark with that clock?




I can't remember will look for a screenie of it. I could have hit 2000+ when I ran it I never turned all the back ground stuff off for any of these benches. I know better now lol. 1992 was my tops I found so far.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 17, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> What kind of cooling do you have on that X2?



Scythe Infinity dual fan


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

@ cd.....
As you can see, the L2 cache reduced to 128KB does limit the performance of the Sempron 3000+ considerably, even though this CPU is equipped with a dual-channel memory controller and a 1GHz HyperTransport bus. The Socket 939 Sempron 3000+ clocked at 2.43GHz was about 5-10% slower than the Athlon 64 3800+.

I stand corrected as I have gone to get the answer...It does indeed have the controller. It's just a bit slower of a controller is all!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

SCORES

***Sciencemark***

TRT740.....................1992.86...AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @3.5Ghz
JUDAS.....................1809.10...AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @3.2Ghz
TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Wile E.......................1606.10...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
Sneekypeet...............1578.58...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9Ghz
p o s pc.................1506.27...AMD Sempron 3200+ @ 3.1Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Fox34...................1439.33...AMD Athlon 3500+ @ 3.0Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740.....................6862.7...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
Wile E.........................6530.6...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Garb3.........................6460.8...AMD Athlon X2 5200+ @ 2.9Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
Sneekypeet..................6417.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz 
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz

***AQUAMARK3 CPU***

sneekypeet.................13,134...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.oGhz
AthlonX2...................11,986...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz

***3DMARK05 CPU***

***3DMARK06 CPU***

AthlonX2...................1972...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3536Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................Wile E @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........cdawall @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 506Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 400Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........Wile E @ 4-4-3-5-2T @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................Wile E @ 4-4-4-12 @ 1072


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

we good now fellas....sorry I missed 'em ....if I left any out just give me a chance and repost scores...more than happy to add 'em in!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 17, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Any ideas?
> 
> Oh, and hey, you get your DSoM and Oz dub done? Think you could up it somewhere? (The avi, specifically)



yeah i got it done...im not sure wher ei would go about uploading it..its 1.62gb so it may take awhile


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

We used to keep track of the S-pi times ...but there is a whole other thread devoted to just that test.....We eventually saw no need to keep a second listing!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 18, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> yeah i got it done...im not sure wher ei would go about uploading it..its 1.62gb so it may take awhile


Maybe TPBay?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 18, 2007)

trt740 said:


> no my friend they never update my highest clocked this is the correct one sorry Wile
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/070717/3.5 ghz super psi.jpg


Damn you trt!! lol.

I really need a different board for this chip. For some reason, this board requires more vCore than my other one. For example, on my old ECS KA3 MVP and X2 3800 combo, I could run 2.73 Ghz 100% stable @ 1.4V. This board needed 1.475-1.5V.

I was thinking of trying to get a Biostar Tforce 550.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 18, 2007)

I pushed to 2.7Ghz last night for gaming.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 18, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Damn you trt!! lol.
> 
> I really need a different board for this chip. For some reason, this board requires more vCore than my other one. For example, on my old ECS KA3 MVP and X2 3800 combo, I could run 2.73 Ghz 100% stable @ 1.4V. This board needed 1.475-1.5V.
> 
> I was thinking of trying to get a Biostar Tforce 550.



oh thats nothing i have pused 1.8v thru my chip  and that was just to get 2.59ghz


----------



## Steevo (Jul 18, 2007)

My score.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 18, 2007)

steevo can you set bios with 271MHz so cpu-z will show the 2.7......I know what it is, just asking so there is no confusion?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 18, 2007)

SCORES

***Sciencemark***

TRT740.....................1992.86...AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @3.5Ghz
JUDAS.....................1809.10...AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @3.2Ghz
TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Wile E.......................1606.10...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
Sneekypeet...............1578.58...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9Ghz
p o s pc.................1506.27...AMD Sempron 3200+ @ 3.1Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Fox34...................1439.33...AMD Athlon 3500+ @ 3.0Ghz
Steevo...................1350.18...AMD AthlonX2 3800+  @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740.....................6862.7...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
p o s pc.........................6554.6...AMD Sempron 3200+ @ 3.1Ghz
Wile E.........................6530.6...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Garb3.........................6460.8...AMD Athlon X2 5200+ @ 2.9Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
Sneekypeet..................6417.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz 
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz

***AQUAMARK3 CPU***

sneekypeet.................13,134...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.oGhz
AthlonX2...................11,986...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz

***3DMARK05 CPU***

***3DMARK06 CPU***

AthlonX2...................1972...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3536Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................Wile E @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........cdawall @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 506Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 400Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........Wile E @ 4-4-3-5-2T @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................Wile E @ 4-4-4-12 @ 1072


----------



## Steevo (Jul 18, 2007)

It has alwys done that to me, averaging the speeds for better timing I guess.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 18, 2007)

no worries steevo, I have had same issue B4 myself. Plus I know bios cant be set at 269.9FSB,.....still made the list and added as 2.7GHz


----------



## Steevo (Jul 18, 2007)

How do you crank down the 2.2.2.X to 0? I have no option for lower than 5.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 18, 2007)

Post # 2069 shows two 3rd party apps that have that ability....Kinda cheating in my eyes ,as it cant be done in bios. Tho it was allowed B4 me and I will continue to allow it I guess!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 18, 2007)

SCORES

***Sciencemark***

TRT740.....................1992.86...AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @3.5Ghz
JUDAS.....................1809.10...AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @3.2Ghz
TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Wile E.......................1606.10...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
Sneekypeet...............1578.58...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9Ghz
p o s pc.................1506.27...AMD Sempron 3200+ @ 3.1Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Fox34...................1439.33...AMD Athlon 3500+ @ 3.0Ghz
Steevo...................1350.18...AMD AthlonX2 3800+  @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740.....................6862.7...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
p o s pc.........................6554.6...AMD Sempron 3200+ @ 3.1Ghz
Wile E.........................6530.6...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Garb3.........................6460.8...AMD Athlon X2 5200+ @ 2.9Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
Sneekypeet..................6417.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz 
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz

***AQUAMARK3 CPU***

sneekypeet.................13,134...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.oGhz
p o s pc...................12,984...AMD Sempron 3200+ @ 3.1Ghz
AthlonX2...................11,986...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz

***3DMARK05 CPU***

***3DMARK06 CPU***

AthlonX2...................1972...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3536Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................Wile E @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........cdawall @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 506Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 400Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........Wile E @ 4-4-3-5-2T @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................Wile E @ 4-4-4-12 @ 1072


----------



## Steevo (Jul 19, 2007)

I can reach 2.2.2.0 1T stable @ 220RAM speed, more and I get corruption of data errors.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 19, 2007)

dude thats tight, try going to 2T and lowering some to 1


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 19, 2007)

Right on....as i said B4 I dont really now if its good bad or otherwise, but in my eyes if the mobo bios cant do I have no need to investigate it!

Good goin tho...keep tryin and play around with tests , see if there is a good reason for 0's or not...lol


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 19, 2007)

Tightening yours timings optimizes the system, but tightening doesn't always mean to lower the clocks. Many clocks benefit off of a lower time, but some need a higher time. Read ketxxx's memory bible to be sure.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 19, 2007)

I understand the principle...but as I stated bios dont allow it "so is there a real need for zeros?"


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 19, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> dude thats tight, try going to 2T and lowering some to 1



just so you know...bad advise if he is working for the top on the list....look closer, record is at 1T!

ALSO AthlonX2 did it with TCCD @ 3.0V.....not many stix can handle that!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes and No. Some clocks like the time a string of data will stay in a bank will not benefit off of a 0, as it will crash the hell out of your system. The time it takes to transfer one string from one bank to another will benefit from zero as they will be swapping banks, in theory instantly. Of course, this can cause BSOD and data problems as lets say you a floating point integer that is to big for the CPU's cache to hold. It heads off to a bank on the ram chip. That integer stays in the bank for how long the ram says so, as usually 15 or 12 or so on. If it Vetos it, which is when it does not let it cycle back to the CPU, begone your  integer, miscalculate, BSOD.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 19, 2007)

I had corruption of the page file in ram for a fact. Allocation of space that was being read from at the time. Kinda hard to do. But that was at 232 and I was raising the FSB and thus the CPU speed also. Combination of both possibly.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 19, 2007)

Bada boom?


----------



## Steevo (Jul 19, 2007)

Bada boom?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 19, 2007)

cdawall said:


> oh thats nothing i have pused 1.8v thru my chip  and that was just to get 2.59ghz


Yeah, but this combo won't run stable with voltage above 1.65V. It BSODs on Windows load, regardless of speed. Don't know if it's the board or chip causing it tho. I'm leaning towards board, based on my previously mentioned experiences with it.


@sneekypeet - Highest DDR2 ram clock should be me @ 1200MHz. You posted it correctly in one of your updates, then it reverted back to the 856MHz score somewhere along the line.

EDIT: Post #1993 on page 80 has the 1200MHz ram screen.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 19, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> Right on....as i said B4 I dont really now if its good bad or otherwise, but in my eyes if the mobo bios cant do I have no need to investigate it!
> 
> Good goin tho...keep tryin and play around with tests , see if there is a good reason for 0's or not...lol



found out my sisters ECS board (has a 4.2ghz celeron d on it) can do 1.5-x-x-x timings  thats better than 2-2-2-0 



sneekypeet said:


> just so you know...bad advise if he is working for the top on the list....look closer, record is at 1T!
> 
> ALSO AthlonX2 did it with TCCD @ 3.0V.....not many stix can handle that!



my DDR506 was done with CT-5 @2.85v thats ultra DDR400 nothing special there athlon is just excessive on stuff


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 19, 2007)

I need some help getting my cpu stable above 2.8ghz and my ram set correctly. at 1.375 vcore my opty 170 LCB9E will run 2.8 stable but anything above and it doesnt matter what the vcore is it will not pass orthos. 

With my ram im trying to find the fastest speeds/timings. I'm currently running them at 255mhz (280*9/10 divider) 




Any Ideas on what timings/speed/voltage i should run these at?

Is it possible that single core cpus get better ram benchmarks? I was looking at some screenshots of my old 3200+ and noticed my read/write/latency was lower then this opty at the same timings.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 19, 2007)

I was at 2.85, as that is all the board will provide. 


I got it to 1.2.1.0 1T at 180Mhz, but it offered no benefits over 2.2.2.0 @ 220Mhz.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 19, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Is it possible that single core cpus get better ram benchmarks? I was looking at some screenshots of my old 3200+ and noticed my read/write/latency was lower then this opty at the same timings.



yes they use different integrated controllers and the one in the a64 is designed to give better ram performance



Steevo said:


> I was at 2.85, as that is all the board will provide.
> 
> 
> I got it to 1.2.1.0 1T at 180Mhz, but it offered no benefits over 2.2.2.0 @ 220Mhz.



my CT-5 chips ran @2.85v 1.5-3-2-0 on my celeron setup @220mhz and showed an increase over 2.0-3-2-0, but those are same speeds yours were at diff speeds which is why it showed no benefits


----------



## Steevo (Jul 20, 2007)

216Mhz on the RAM.


----------



## pt (Jul 20, 2007)

there's a sciencemark thread


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 20, 2007)

steevo ....get me a CPU-z verification and you've made top honors....nowhere in that post shows me the RAM frequency.

Unless I'm blind!


----------



## Steevo (Jul 20, 2007)

CPU-z doesn't read all the timings.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 20, 2007)

And now for more timing work. The lowering of Bank Cycle Time seems to help increase bandwidth in a measurable way.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 20, 2007)

I realize that cpu-z doesnt show all timings just needed to see it to put her on the list....keep working I will update all these new scores tomarrow afternoon so keep working and I'll check back after .


BTW very nicely done!

dont know if its a DFI thing but my Bank CT is @ 7 all the time!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Is that 1200mhz DRR or 2400mhz DDR? So would it be 600mhz?


1200MHz DDR, 600 actual.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 20, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> I need some help getting my cpu stable above 2.8ghz and my ram set correctly. at 1.375 vcore my opty 170 LCB9E will run 2.8 stable but anything above and it doesnt matter what the vcore is it will not pass orthos.
> 
> With my ram im trying to find the fastest speeds/timings. I'm currently running them at 255mhz (280*9/10 divider)
> 
> ...



Have you tried dropping the multiplier and therefore increasing the FSB? Sometimes this helps, certainly did with my old Opty 170, could not get past 3Gig on 10, made 3.15Gig on a niner.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 20, 2007)

The wall exists for me, I will post a screen shot tonight. I got busy working on two systems and didn't persue it any further, plus the random lockups of lowering timings too much cause trouble updating other PC's behind mine in the network.



Stable to 221 and no more.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 20, 2007)

hmm i guess i will have top actually try and drop timings again grr time to remove ym TCC and run 1 strick again hmmmf

bet my $20 stick of ultra kills your more expensive OCZ


----------



## Steevo (Jul 20, 2007)

Trying it like that, eh, single stick to get tighter timings. I want useable more than anything. But if I can have useable with uber timings and speed......


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 20, 2007)

are those timings with the high clock?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 20, 2007)

Give some info on the x2


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 20, 2007)

ok i guess im gonna lay shit out on the table...anyone that is using socket 754 cannot join its too old,and i dont care to have it on here,and secondly no cheating!! no single channel memory shit just so u can pull the high clocks if your memory is shit then so be it...and if your board cannot pull the timings from the bios dont bother setting them..i dont wanna see any of this a64tweaker shit either..have a nice day!!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 20, 2007)

A 64 ? Like an athlon 64? Because I dont see why that would be excluded


----------



## Steevo (Jul 20, 2007)

Time to mod my BIOS.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 20, 2007)

Why are you limiting the Club Athlon? Its called the AMD overclockers club, if your AMD is overclocked then why not? If you got one stick then say it and we will know the reason for a high clock...


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 21, 2007)

Well dude think about all the stuff you changed with the sempron. Reset your CMOS first. Also, whats all the specs on the proc?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 21, 2007)

Clock speed sillly =P?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 21, 2007)

so you've done everything to that x2 cept the heat is just keeping you back like the sempron?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 21, 2007)

what are your temps on the x2?(load and Idle)


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 21, 2007)

dude 44 is fine, my shutdown temp is like 60, but I load at like 32, you should keep going


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 21, 2007)

yea not the highest clock. Can you lower your multiplier? The fsb is hella low.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 21, 2007)

I havent seen incredible clocks on the x2's, their duel core, what can ya ask for. Well when you get going on it keep us posted


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 21, 2007)

Temps? That V-Core is like way high.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 21, 2007)

whoa thats friggen chilly for that high of a V-Core. Keep goin!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> ok i guess im gonna lay shit out on the table...anyone that is using socket 754 cannot join its too old,and i dont care to have it on here,and secondly no cheating!! no single channel memory shit just so u can pull the high clocks if your memory is shit then so be it...and if your board cannot pull the timings from the bios dont bother setting them..i dont wanna see any of this a64tweaker shit either..have a nice day!!



this coming from you is sad the chips run just as good as the s939 crap and perform identical so why exclude oh because they outperformed your system my bad i thought this was a competition not some bullshit were you had to have the highest/tightest timings on your ram  dont be an asshole you dont visit the forum enough to make any god damn rules


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 21, 2007)

cdawall said:


> this coming from you is sad the chips run just as good as the s939 crap and perform identical so why exclude oh because they outperformed your system my bad i thought this was a competition not some bullshit were you had to have the highest/tightest timings on your ram  dont be an asshole you dont visit the forum enough to make any god damn rules



I am afraid to say this isnt the first time he has done this, when the club first started and we all decided on a suite of tests, after a while it was evident that he was not winning any so he decided to change all the tests, most of them were ones that he was stronger at and that is also where the Ram latency/speeds came in, if I remember rightly a number of members left over the issue, a shame really because he has put a lot of work into this certainly initially, he seems to think he has ownership of the Club because he was the thread starter......I am kind of the opinion it's the members that make a club.

Ohhhh and I am still qualified to post here as I still have my trusty 4000+ !


----------



## Steevo (Jul 21, 2007)

True. But the difference is I can mod my BIOS (I Hope) and I still win!!!!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2007)

doubtful thta your K8neo will post with uber low timings  i still need to plug in my 3400+ and you know what today is as good as any since i finally found the thermal paste in the garage


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm currently cold burning my 170, 2.0ghz at 1.075vcore. When I first got it nothing below 1.150 could run stock speeds. Maybe I can get this opty to 3.0ghz yet.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 22, 2007)

p_o_s are you sure you need that kind of vcore? I can run mine @ 2.85 with a vcore of 1.440... 
And why are you running it at a multiplier of 10. Why not use the 12 you're given? I found it's far easier to clock this chip with 12x.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 22, 2007)

Don't think there will be an update untill all is sorted out!

I have seen some realy odd stuff going on in here, and as Tatty states...Athlon thinks he owns the club? Well if it is the members that make the club....Well as a member with "privelages", I find his comment very hurtful. We have to update and put time in here to keep things organized and cleaned up!.....If there is an issue with Athlon address it with him instead of making vast generalizations. I dont own the club and neither does Athlon, but we do put lots more into it then the members, without even a thanks.....all we get is WHEN IS THE SCORES GOING TO BE UPDATED?   Update em yourself. I'm out for a bit as I can't seem to deal with ungrateful bickering!

If in fact the club is based on its members as it should be.(i believe it is) I have no god complex and I still get no love. Not really looking for a handout or a thank you, but I'm not into helping when members cant get along to begin with!


----------



## rick22 (Jul 22, 2007)

i agree if you bitch start helping....to bitch is easy to help ?? well start helping....


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 22, 2007)

SUCK ON THIS!!!


----------



## rick22 (Jul 22, 2007)

athlon you rock....your the man....thanks for all the work you have put in...again thanks


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2007)

OMFG Athlon the 1st pic was way funnier!!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 22, 2007)

i know but i dont need to be banned


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 22, 2007)

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha......Oh well i say go for the gusto Athlon!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 22, 2007)

shit I may just let the thing hit the floor and let the mother f----r burn.

The club ,the club ,the club is on fire...we dont need no water, let it burn!


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 22, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am using the 12x right now.If have run prime 95 and other stress test and have got errors if i lower the v-core this X2 is vary volts hungry to get a 100mhz overclock i have to up the v-core to 1.4v to get it stable. I think i got a bad chip maybe i should have got an opty 1210 and not this.   you get the point.



Why didn't you get the 65nm EE version. It's standard vcore is 1.25v. It means oc'ing the thing is easy as pie. Just whack up the voltage. I'm limited by my crappy board. I'm thinking about an Asus Crosshair...


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 22, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i didn't know if my board could use it or not and i didn't think to check the list to see if it was.It isn't 65nm btw it is 65w.



Nope mine is 65nm. Read this


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 22, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> The 5000+ not the 4600+ or at least they didn't have a 4600+ 65nm when i got mine.



Yeah, but I have one of the 4600's that was EE (65nm- it says so on the box too). I got it for £25 under the normal 4600 price as well... a bit odd... Shame- these ones stay cooler - obviously


----------



## Wile E (Jul 22, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Why didn't you get the 65nm EE version. It's standard vcore is 1.25v. It means oc'ing the thing is easy as pie. Just whack up the voltage. I'm limited by my crappy board. I'm thinking about an Asus Crosshair...


Don't get the Crosshair, get this instead. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131163

Cheaper, and clocks just as well.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 22, 2007)

@sneekypeet and Athlon - I don't want to see you guys go. You both do a fine job. Just because some disagree with your views, is no reason to give it up.

This is a place with many people in it, there's bound to be disagreements. Granted, some are handled better than others, but it's inevitable, none the less.

I personally believe the 754s and A64 tweaking programs should be allowed. I mean, were all here to overclock our AMDs and have fun, We shouldn't try to limit that because we have a preference to different hardware, or methods of overclocking, compared to someone else.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 22, 2007)

the club is still here and ppl are posting...I just feel strongly on 2 issues. ! being the Ownership thing ,(dont really want to own it ,but feel there is more than just a membership when postin scores and taking care) #2 is just a personal issue with 3rd party apps that allow settings that the bios cant perform. I understand if your bios is locked, but if you own a OC'ing mobo use it not the app.

Like i say not looking for sympathy or anything, but if it is the members that make the club "what it is" , then lets see how the club does with all indians and no cheifs!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 22, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> the club is still here and ppl are posting...I just feel strongly on 2 issues. ! being the Ownership thing ,(dont really want to own it ,but feel there is more than just a membership when postin scores and taking care) #2 is just a personal issue with 3rd party apps that allow settings that the bios cant perform. I understand if your bios is locked, but if you own a OC'ing mobo use it not the app.
> 
> Like i say not looking for sympathy or anything, but if it is the members that make the club "what it is" , then lets see how the club does with all indians and no cheifs!



I could not agree with you more and I personally have no issues with anyone but to me it's not about Cheifs or Indians, you always need chiefs but a club is about consultation not just a snap decision on what should or should not be because you feel like it on a particular day, when a chief just throws his Teddy bear in the corner in a tantrum because someone feels like it and does not consult members on issues, then they are not chiefs but schoolboys.

I happen to agree with you that using shall we say 3rd party software is not necessarily a good thing but to change rules without consultation that forceably removes members (who have a S754 as their main rig) is unfair, if I may suggest, have a set of rules, dont just make them up as you go along to suit yourself and disadvantage another and if you want to exclude someone from the club tell him straight, dont just ban his equipment....sorry just my thoughts, it's just a point of principle for me. 

Anyways, you will be pleased to know my 4000+ is just about to go on flea bay so I wont be bothering you anymore!  I have always thought that the key 2 or 3 players here have done a fantastic job which is the main reason why this club has lasted so long with active posts unlike many others but I would hate it reduced to just a few active users as it has a wealth of information for any AMD owners to use.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 22, 2007)

I havent abolished anything ...I'm just posting my concerns. As stated previously its the generalizations that hurt to me. 

Tatty it seems to me like your issue lies with Athlon. I have yet to take any changes into my own hands. I even say previously I thought it was wrong for the apps, but it was allowed and shall continue to be. Then Athlon says no 754 and the generalization is like I had control of his decision or post.

This isnt a personal dig at anyone. Just me stating where I'm comming from as a member who changes scores. no more no less. 

Personally I dont want to kick anyone out, just that I'd like everyone to be on fair turf. I just personally believe if the OC isnt done in bios, it isnt a true test. Kinda like useing ntune to do it for you. Whats the challenge in that. But I digress, I dont want to hurt the posting of members , nor the shitload of info in here for the beginners. just dont really think if I have an issue with what ppl are doing that I should be a leading part. Tatty you of all ppl should understand that , as you have gone for similar reasons!


----------



## Steevo (Jul 22, 2007)

So I should have to reset my CMOS every time that I go too far? Seems like a waste of time too me.



Back in the jumper and DIP switch days I did all my wok with the top off the box, and now occasionally I do my work with them on their side. But why not use software that controls the hardware, almost like the BIOS software controls the hardware, only without the CMOS resets. Seems silly to me to have to reset every time. Then set the BIOS accordingly, or add the program to the startup programs at boot time. 



Hell, now according to him I will have to hack my BIOS and hope that I do it right, or understand that for all purposes and uses it runs faster than his, just with  "not true or shit" overclocking. Something smells and it isn't my OC.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 22, 2007)

my message isn't that the app shouldnt be used at all, but when you got for the top of the list ,I feel it should be bios options only. No 0's or 1's if bios doesn't allow it. As for useing it as a test method for things , by all means go for it. 

Just that if you want top biling it should be reasonable for anyone to do for real....just not a 1 shot deal that the poster knows they wouldn't run at long term! I am also aware of suicide runs but even those should be done in bios IMO. This is why I felt I should just step away for a bit , as I dont want to poke bears with big stix until i get bit. I just dont completely agree with everything , so I fell I shouldn't be in "control" either.


Athlon was nice enough to give me the form for the score list , if someone else would like to take the reigns PM me and I will get the form to you!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 22, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> I havent abolished anything ...I'm just posting my concerns. As stated previously its the generalizations that hurt to me.
> 
> Tatty it seems to me like your issue lies with Athlon. I have yet to take any changes into my own hands. I even say previously I thought it was wrong for the apps, but it was allowed and shall continue to be. Then Athlon says no 754 and the generalization is like I had control of his decision or post.
> 
> ...




You kind of misunderstand me, I have no issues with you at all, I have no issues with anyone in or running this club, my points were directed towards Athlon but I dont have any "issues" with him, at the end of the day, like you, he has put a lot of work into maintaining this thread, I guess my point is that I dont want to see that work undone by a couple of silly mistakes (IMO) that are made independently of the guys that enjoy the thread.

I didnt actually stop regularily posting here because of the first thing that Athlon did that I disagreed with unlike some that did go, purely because the thread is not about just what I want, if you check the posts I remained, I only stopped really because I went C2D although for sentimental reasons I held onto my 4000+.

At the end of the day, it's called the "AMD overclockers club" if you, Athlon or anyone else want to impose any rulz or restrictions thats completely your choice all I am saying is that IMO the membership or at least the regular users should at least be consulted, but again, my opinion.  Some could argue that using software to improve performance that cannot be gleaned from the BIOS is a good thing, others might think that the club represents overclocking on any AMD, whatever the case all I am saying is it might be a good idea to set the rulz once agreed and then everyone is clear.....I will shut up now


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL no need to shut up...and thanks for the clerification. 

Also yes I completely agree with the way it should be done as well. Consultation or a sticky of rules should have been a must. Hopefully you do at least come in time to time and scholl some of the noobs, so they dont get stuck on the same hurdles we already jumped over....Agreed end.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 22, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> LOL no need to shut up...and thanks for the clerification.
> 
> Also yes I completely agree with the way it should be done as well. Consultation or a sticky of rules should have been a must. Hopefully you do at least come in time to time and scholl some of the noobs, so they dont get stuck on the same hurdles we already jumped over....Agreed end.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 22, 2007)

here my look on it s939 DIED Before S754 thus the more obsolete socket would appear to be s939 ( i kno thats not really the case) so if you knock out s754 you may as well kill s939 since AMD decided it was less profitable the s754 in the end not to mention s754 is still being sold as a mobile varient of socket AM2 under a different name but it is still the same socket and same exact connectot the chips just carry a DDR2 controller instead of a DDR1 controller.

if you want to go knock out systems because they out do yours in one test or another than the compition is gone from the club and the club leaves you. honestly the way you have been posting lately (AthlonX2) reminds me of a fourth grader and if you wish to behave that way im sure the mods can open up some room in the TPU ban hotel


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 22, 2007)

Dude, 939 more obsolete than 754 I have no idea what your talking about or getting at, 754 was crap and barely used, 939 was one of the most widely used Socket types in its time. But its kinda true, I'm sorry that my 939 Overclocks and Performs better than AM2 or what not. Not my fault, I just know what I'm Doing.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 22, 2007)

cdawall said:


> ( i kno thats not really the case)



read more b4 you post fox 



Fox34 said:


> Dude, 939 more obsolete than 754 I have no idea what your talking about or getting at, 754 was crap and barely used, 939 was one of the most widely used Socket types in its time. But its kinda true, I'm sorry that my 939 Overclocks and Performs better than AM2 or what not. Not my fault, I just know what I'm Doing.



oh and if you would notice s754 chips oc'd like hell for the $70 less you would spend when s939 came out by simply forgoing dual channel. s754 used the same chips the same chipsets so how the hell is the chip crap in comparison to s939? you get better lats on s754 and you get an extra 1x multi on your chip

and your system does not outperfrom sAM2 by any means a 3ghz chip performs the same, if not better on AM2

oh and barely used my ass the socket is in ALMOST EVERY LAPTOP MADE BY AMD


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 22, 2007)

Yea laptops, its a low watt socket, laptops are not made to perform well. And yes I saw your not the case part, but still what are you talking about more obsolete? And I sometimes can out perform am2, If my proc was on DDR2 than it would. Also, Ive seen incredibly high OC's on 939, compared to alot of these x2's not going super far, hell My friends 939 Opty is at 3. It started at 2. Most 939's will OC way high.

EDIT: Its not really us who should be fitting although, its kinda like, 
Tough, we OC and perform on old procs, get used it.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 22, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> Yea laptops, its a low watt socket, laptops are not made to perform well. And yes I saw your not the case part, but still what are you talking about more obsolete? And I sometimes can out perform am2, If my proc was on DDR2 than it would. Also, Ive seen incredibly high OC's on 939, compared to alot of these x2's not going super far, hell My friends 939 Opty is at 3. It started at 2. Most 939's will OC way high.



samething happens on s754 and its those vary low watt turion64 lappy chips that can go form 1.6ghz to 3.2ghz on s754 oh and the opty is no big 3ghz is common on sAM2 optys as well look up the opty 1210 3.4ghz is the standard oc form 1.8ghz i think thats one hell of a clock.

look for yourself s939 overclocks the same as all the other sockets out there
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=59753
WR database at XS

and i really dont know what you classify as "real high" but almost all of the X2 chips will do 3ghz on AM2 not so true for s939 closer to 2.7-2.9ghz (unless its an opty) 

please do some research before you make a blanket statment of utter BS


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 22, 2007)

Uh first off, my procs at 3. And how many people on here have 754 and old boards like that? Its either 939, am2 or some Intel stuff. Ive never seen old turions clock that high before either. And notice, the highest clocks are the FX's on 939, also all the 939 clocks are way high. And how many 754 boards are even in there? 939 seems to be some of the highest clocks in that link.


EDIT: Alright, aside what I said, lets not fight and not get banned or infractions. Lets just kinda argree that we both Like our sockets and can both OC.  No hard feelings CD


----------



## cdawall (Jul 23, 2007)

meh sure though i have to admit look at the older stuff its ALL s754 taking the cake couldnt beat them 
turion 1.6 @3.2 for you 
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=82405

and as you said they are both good oc'ing sockets, but then again whats not a good socket from AMD

lets end this argue with a good old toast to the real leaders of the club AMD 
you better bring us something good to beat intel dammit​


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yea, seriously, Kill the empire of the stupid core 2, amd was like soooo far ahead then BAM, WTF is this core 2 thing?!?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 23, 2007)

***cough*** cheap bastards using lappy chips


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 23, 2007)

I just dont see, as AMD obvi. know what they are doing when it comes to procs, why havent they come out with something to beat the core 2? They released that r600 crap.


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a question.  Why can't I get my FSB past 320 on my A8n32sli deluxe?  Using latest bios etc..  I know my proc. can handle it.  The board just won't let me.  It says so via a black screen after restart.  ??


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 23, 2007)

hey erocker ...PM rick22....hes been playing with that exact mobo for about a year and he states about 325 is cap on his!


----------



## rick22 (Jul 23, 2007)

erocker said:


> I have a question.  Why can't I get my FSB past 320 on my A8n32sli deluxe?  Using latest bios etc..  I know my proc. can handle it.  The board just won't let me.  It says so via a black screen after restart.  ??




hi i have the same board...corsair xms   opty 170......i can hit 325  at 9 x.....it's hard to get the fsb over 325....


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats because you were gifted by the OC gods


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh, I finally updated my CPUZ validation if you wanna check it.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 23, 2007)

God I hate that Mutant sempron. The only thing I can do it loosen my timings maybe and add more V-core, its stock right now, and my temps dont concern me.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 23, 2007)

Eh, tried it got about 10 mhz and said screw it. So you think I should tighten my ram timings? They're tight as hell right now but I cannot lower my cas latency to 2 or no boot. My cas to ras could go down to 2 I think


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yep, whats your timings?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 23, 2007)

you got 1 g? you should def be at 1T. Oh and now Im the score keeper and updater for the club


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 23, 2007)

Does your OC not let you? Or do I not know enough about DDR2?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yea  I haven't worked or read really about ddr2. Ill try lowering like 1 of my clocks tomorrow, after I order my 8600GT'S goin to SLI ! (overnight shipping, $30 worth it ) 

Off to bed I go. Ill run my benchmarks tomorrow along with playing with my timings. Will update the score list tomorrow so run your's too guys.


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Jul 23, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> Yea  I haven't worked or read really about ddr2. Ill try lowering like 1 of my clocks tomorrow, after I order my 8600GT'S goin to SLI ! (overnight shipping, $30 worth it )
> 
> Off to bed I go. Ill run my benchmarks tomorrow along with playing with my timings. Will update the score list tomorrow so run your's too guys.



dude what you really need to order is a dual core and a 2gig kit of ram.. lol    3dmark06 I get over 9000. lol


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Jul 23, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> cool i can't wait till i get the money to water cool my CPU (maybe chip-set also) and get a 8800GTS or a 8800GTX also another gig of ram my 3dmark will be higher than Foxconn1115's.



get dual core. forget water. get an 8800gts 640mb.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, I could get a new proc and ram, but Ive needed a video card update for a while here


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 23, 2007)

Tonight Ill fiddle with my timings or OC, I was even thinking of just loosening my timings and getting a higher clock...I need my OC fix Once I get that all done Ill update the score list tonight, and Im going to work on putting what cores and what ram sticks in for each score so PM with your new info and ill post tonight. Happy OC'ing


----------



## cdawall (Jul 23, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> God I hate that Mutant sempron. The only thing I can do it loosen my timings maybe and add more V-core, its stock right now, and my temps dont concern me.



all of the AM2 semprons clock like that  im waiting for the sempron dualies then i might upgrade to AM2 or Am3 whatever AMD decides to release them on and knowing AMD they will CRIPPLE the chips and only put a DDR2 controller on them and ALL sempy oc'rs will flip out


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 23, 2007)

yea AMD have to get their thumbs out of their asses and do something worth our money


----------



## cdawall (Jul 23, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> ok i guess i can see where this club has gotten out of control...so i will be assuming power once again...as of right now there are no benchmarks to be ran..you guys have until 11pm est tonite to give me what 4 benchmarks you want to use for this..if not i will choose them myself..im going to separate everything into CPU classes..i will check back here around 10 and see what you guys have come up with until then..PEACE!



lol you have no power to change anything 

theres nothing wrong with the tests we got 

get off your power trip hoss


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 23, 2007)

edited .... if he's childish  what's your excuse?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 23, 2007)

i would delete that post


----------



## pt (Jul 23, 2007)

cdawall said:


> i would delete that post



mods can see it anyway
nvm, i scrolled up


----------



## cdawall (Jul 23, 2007)

pt said:


> mods can see it anyway
> nvm, i scrolled up



i reported and im sure b4 10mins up AX2 will nolonger have stars above his name


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 23, 2007)

PS....GOOD MORNING tpu


good bye TPU


----------



## rick22 (Jul 23, 2007)

you guys need to chill out..it's.athlon  club..show him some respect.....thanks athlon for doing a great job


----------



## rick22 (Jul 23, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> You can take all of my fucking scores off i don't want to be part of an assholes club.



he wouldn't be that way if you guys stop bitching.....chill out


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 23, 2007)

Well Hurry Up Then,im Trying To Clean House Here


----------



## cdawall (Jul 23, 2007)

rick22 said:


> you guys need to chill out..it's.athlon  club..show him some respect.....thanks athlon for doing a great job



no its not his club he just bandwagoned himself into making an AMD club  it is the AMD overclocking club which means if someone joind TPU with a duron 600 and wanted to join we would let him there should NOT be rules against age of system nor the way achieve your oc its your system!

 this thread was for fun and shound stay that way the club is only as strong as its weakest members and right now thats the guy who has elected himself dictator and that shouldnt be there is no reason for that especially when it causes members to leave

personally AX2s atitude was uncalled for and the members should not have been exposed to that moronic little speech he had


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 23, 2007)

Cda You Really Need To Shut Up To Keep Me From Driving To Texas About Right Now


----------



## cdawall (Jul 23, 2007)

told you no more stars for AthlonX2 to bad realy he was a good member at the begining of all this nonsense


----------



## rick22 (Jul 23, 2007)

i used to be in this club and athlon did a great job but only a few people helped....only a few...
it's easy to bitch whos going to help now...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 23, 2007)

I guess I missed a few things here in the last 24 hours


----------



## Steevo (Jul 23, 2007)

If anyone is interested I could get a club going, the club is ONLY posts of performance, and a thread inthe overclocking section to discuss the overcloks, timing, how to, etc... So we could keep a clean thread for the actual performance numbers.



Sciencemark, 1M Super Pi, CPU-z, and Everest.


All forms of overclocking allowed, but every post in the overclocking club will require a screenshot of all four, on one page, within a set amount of time. Say 10 minutes. Validated.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey guys, I haven't been in here too long but shouldn't we set a few baserules of the ongoing competition? I mean shoot if we are going to post scores to see who is number 1 it should be stable whether its bios set or not. After all we are all trying to get the best performance for our money right? If you want to try running 1.5-2-2-0 ram timings at least run orthos for 20 min to see if it will stay that way longer then just running a bench. Obviously no one wants to run ddr at 3.2v or ddr2 at 2.6v for long but just have a little honor in yourself when it comes to the scores you post. 

Steevo's set of four sounds like what should be req'ed for a ranked score. Most importantly though, don't go and lie on here just to get a higher ranking. You wont always be caught but why go through the hassle to impress a bunch of people you will never meet? 

Keep this an informative, high performance club&thread. It's a great resource.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 23, 2007)

none of us a runing that insane of volts thru anything (other than my CPU )

and the set of 4 sounds good


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 23, 2007)

What are we going to do when people say they cannot fit all of it on one screenshot? This is bound to happen.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 23, 2007)

Uh, so whats going to happen, I think me and sneekypete can do it, I have the template and so does pete


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 23, 2007)

pos dude come on its still an on going club we just lost some good members


----------



## pt (Jul 23, 2007)

Steevo said:


> If anyone is interested I could get a club going, the club is ONLY posts of performance, and a thread inthe overclocking section to discuss the overcloks, timing, how to, etc... So we could keep a clean thread for the actual performance numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, do it!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 23, 2007)

I like that club steevo, but Its just kind of hard for all of us to switch from this ancient club, I could be evil and use our template, still got it


----------



## Wile E (Jul 23, 2007)

OK, somebody want to fill me in on what exactly happened here? PM me with details if it's necessary. 

And no offense to anyone, but I don't like that 4 benches at once, in one screen shot, with Orthos. It's too time consuming. If it gets to that, I won't be posting scores. It's just not worth the hassle.

I also don't think you should have to be 24/7 stable for bench runs. To me, benching is like drag racing. My "tune" is different for a day at the strip, then it is for daily driving. There's nothing wrong with "bench only" settings, imho.

If it does come down to the above mentioned rules, I'll definitely stick around in the club to help out any way I can, tho, I just won't be benching.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 23, 2007)

I suggested the set of runs, the validation, and the time limit for anti-cheat reasons, as well as a everest screenshot showing voltage, fan, temps, and OC.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 23, 2007)

Wile E I agree with everything you say, and I want to add super PI, small simple great mark. If Athlonx2 is permabanned I think I and Sneeky can run the club, we both got the template and what not. Can one of the mods clarify if hes perma or not?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 23, 2007)

Steevo said:


> I suggested the set of runs, the validation, and the time limit for anti-cheat reasons, as well as a everest screenshot showing voltage, fan, temps, and OC.


That's another problem, I can't run everest. Both it and coretemp cause random shut-downs on my computer. It's apparently a problem on some of the newer Windsor cores, and the way those programs read the cpu's temp diode.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 23, 2007)

We just use CPUZ and your BIOS to monitor temps. But Wile E I dont see the point of getting rid of everest only if you cant use it, I def see your point but you should see my point to.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 23, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> We just use CPUZ and your BIOS to monitor temps. But Wile E I dont see the point of getting rid of everest only if you cant use it, I def see your point but you should see my point to.


I just think Everest is unnecessary anyway. Cpu-z should provide all the info needed.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 23, 2007)

true, I just like the organized layout of everest


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 24, 2007)

Why not just use systool when possible? That shows everything if it supports your motherboard. 


My reference to using orthos was only in that to keep people from running a bench at speeds only stable for a quick 1m superpi run. As I said before you arent going to run 1.6vcore on air every day, but if you are going to try for a top position, at least make the speeds stable.

I don't want to make this a very stringent process but in order to get a top5 spot isnt it worth doing a little work? Testing setups isn't very hard and once you score high enough to take a high spot reproducing it should not be a problem.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

I thought the whole point of why it was not in the testing any longer was because of the whole superpi thread.

but if you all see the need to do it here also by all means go ahead with it!




edit :  @ kenny...orthos will not run on my machine over 2.9 GHz...but OCCT does...also right now I can game and run F@H and not have any issues, but orthos wont last 5 seconds!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 24, 2007)

I still don't think the point of benchmarking an overclock is to have it stable for 24/7 use. I think suicide runs are half the fun. Again, refer to my drag racing analogy.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 24, 2007)

Well thats why we can just communicate, like "ok guys heres my suicide Super PI run, and heres my everyday use Orthos."


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 24, 2007)

What timings should I be trying to aim for with my system when OCing?

My system has been real wierd as the more I've OC'd it the more the max temps have dropped so far.

At 2.4Ghz 1.35 vcore I would get 52deg

Changed it to a little over 2.6Ghz with 1.4 vcore as the CPU wouldn't OC otherwise and the temps have dropped to 46-7deg?!

The temps are accurate too as I have checked with other temp programs.

I'm not using Cool and Quiet either.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

but my everyday is 2.95GHz and i cant run orthos....and it dont crash...so is it not stable?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 24, 2007)

Whats temps in bios?




Widjaja said:


> What timings should I be trying to aim for with my system when OCing?
> 
> My system has been real wierd as the more I've OC'd it the more the max temps have dropped so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

Widjaja...let me say this to you...I own a Abit Fatal1ty( hard to OC) uguru kinda sux to start off with. Secondly I own a X2 4600+ and it doesn't OC past 2.6 either.  Not real sure but i think your issue may be twofold....Your bios is finicky as hell(worse than my DFI) and the fact that your chip is a known hog to OC. Sorry to be so blunt ,but I'm pretty sure I'm on the right path here.

Just so you know where I'm getting this about your bios...I have a 3.0GHz opty 165 that does over 3.oGHz in an asus, but uguru wont let it pass 2.6.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 24, 2007)

Can you tell us what you changed in your bios for the OC?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 24, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> Well thats why we can just communicate, like "ok guys heres my suicide Super PI run, and heres my everyday use Orthos."


All I can say is, I disagree. But like I said, if I don't like the bench rules, it's no biggy, I'll just stick around to help out when needed, and not run benches. There's a million other places for me to run benches, so the loss of one is no big deal, really.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

Wile E said:


> All I can say is, I disagree. But like I said, if I don't like the bench rules, it's no biggy, I'll just stick around to help out when needed, and not run benches.



here ,here.  like i say if these are the new rules...I'm out for testing anything past 2.90GHz


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 24, 2007)

Why have rules? Just tell us whats up. The rules will be implemented when you have a record in the club.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 24, 2007)

1M in Super Pi is a useable overclock, when also ran with a Sciencemark run back to back,with a 10 minute time to vailidate your Super PI, and CPU-z. If it is that stable it is OK, to run for most everyday things if you are fine with the temps.



I suggested a screenie of all four together as running Super PI, then letting it sit idle will not affect your Sciencemark scores or vice versa.  CPU-z as well as Super PI provide validation, and everest provides core temps, as well as system temps for more information. If someone can suggest a tool with as much or more information we can use that.




My idea is as follows.


Two benchmarks, one simple and one complex.
Timing validation
Speed validation
As much other relevant useful system information as possible.




Users will be rated on.


Performance in each benchmark for time, and performance numbers.
Total overclock
Total timings



Other useful information will allow others to find what they need to achieve a higher stable overclock. More voltage, better cooling, looser timings, tighter timings.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 24, 2007)

Again, I really don't see the point of back to back runs and temp validations and such. What purpose does back to back runs serve? What if I want to run different settings for different proggies? I should be allowed to do that. And, I still say the only validation necessary should be cpu-z.

On top of that, I can't find accurate temp software that doesn't wreak havoc with my machine. Those programs cause a conflict in many of the new Windsor cores, that causes completely random shut downs. No BSODs, no freezes, no warnings, just straight to off. Furthermore, any temp software that reads the on-die diode, doesn't read a Brisbane properly.


----------



## rick22 (Jul 24, 2007)

can i join  this club cuz i hate rules....and can my
cute cat join to....


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 24, 2007)

rick, join up. I'll explain rules later in a PM. Ok heres like the break down of the suggestions ive got so far. Any "rules" will apply on if you want to get a _record_in the club. Anybody is welcome as long as its OC'd. being OC'd is your proc being at least 1 mhz over the stock(work with me here) but to get a record you will need to follow rules, otherwise we wont piss peopple off and tell them what to do.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

Steevo said:


> My idea is as follows.
> 
> 
> Two benchmarks, one simple and one complex.
> ...




I think i get it...your proposing if you can produce all 4 tests in 10 mins it is concidered stable....only 1 problem.....getting them all in 1 screen shot. Whos to say the pics are all taken in 10 mins of each other, and not one yesterday just posted today?

Seems like you are onto somethin here , but it is still all about TRUST!!!!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 24, 2007)

seriously, anyone can go into paint and make 2.0 into 4.0


----------



## rick22 (Jul 24, 2007)

but you need rules before you start...or you will have a mess.....like right now..hope it works


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi I have a 2.8ghz celeron.  Can I join????


----------



## PeopleAreStrange (Jul 24, 2007)

i am interested in joining the club,but it does seem like there is sorta a mess here...is there still a club?


----------



## Steevo (Jul 24, 2007)

Time is listed with your validation. You post time must be within 10 minutes.


I will show you.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 24, 2007)

Record or not, I still don't like it. I really dislike being limited in my overclocking adventures. I just don't think any of these limitations are necessary. The more limitations you have, the less popular it will be. I think this is a terrible idea. But, I digress. I've spoken my mind, and nothing you guys say, can change it. Do whatever you guys want.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> Hi I have a 2.8ghz celeron.  Can I join????



Celeries FTW.......


----------



## PeopleAreStrange (Jul 24, 2007)

can we use winrar as a realworld benchmark?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

PeopleAreStrange said:


> can we use winrar as a realworld benchmark?



only if you can validate 42 megabytings...lol


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 24, 2007)

anyone interested in joining PM me


----------



## rick22 (Jul 24, 2007)

PeopleAreStrange said:


> i am interested in joining the club,but it does seem like there is sorta a mess here...is there still a club?



not sure...seems to be a lot of people joining.....


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 24, 2007)

read my post homies


----------



## Steevo (Jul 24, 2007)

I need to upgrade to 1.4 on CPUz, but I still got validated.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 24, 2007)

Don't like it. Have fun with that crap guys. And again, at very least, the Everest stuff is pointless.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

tha wouldnt be so tough i guess...but scores will vary depending on what test is run first correct?


----------



## Steevo (Jul 24, 2007)

Everest isn't pointless. I can run stable at that speed, with that voltage, at that temperature.




I have noticed no difference in scores beyond what is normal. No matter what test is run first. Perhaps if a user only had 256Mb of RAM it might hurt their score.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 24, 2007)

see ya later wile e, were not going to change everything here just for you dude


everest is great, and isnt like a benchmark why are people bitching about it? its a system info tool, just cause it crashed on you wile e doesnt mean its pointless


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

wow fox...this is an open discussion as far as I'm concerned....and it seems to be you and steev changing things, not him.....Also I am a huge fan of the suicide run which you guys seem to want to omit!


----------



## Steevo (Jul 24, 2007)

Suggest another tool that shows the same info, temps, fan speeds, and voltage. It reads mine incorrect as the board allows voltage increase two ways and it reads the base voltage, not the % of increase.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 24, 2007)

Everest is pointless, for those that can't run it. With the way things are headed now, I couldn't make a run for any top spots, even if I wanted to. It's a known bug with new Windsors. It also doesn't read Brisbane temps properly. In those instances, it serves no purpose. What exactly does running it prove?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

It shouldn't be concidered a validation to the score (everest) , but a bonus of info to those who may need it. For those who cant run it, it is just plain wrong to single them out and say so long.......just like it was wrong in CD's eyes for Athlon to ban 754's!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 24, 2007)

Im not trying to change anything man. But Wile E, what do you even mean by cant run it? Its like running notepad, it doesnt do anything its a system info tool, not a benchmark. Everyone except you can run it here


----------



## PeopleAreStrange (Jul 24, 2007)

everest isnt very dependable it pus out random numbers based on where your at..it just throws data across the cpu bus,not really a standard benchamrk but if its what you want to use,have at it..ill start my own club


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 24, 2007)

ok you have 0's across the board....and everest is NOT a benchmark! Its a freaking info tool!


----------



## pt (Jul 24, 2007)

/\ guess who this is


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 24, 2007)

pt said:


> /\ guess who this is



lol hmmm I wonder


----------



## Urlyin (Jul 24, 2007)

PeopleAreStrange said:


> everest isnt very dependable it pus out random numbers based on where your at..it just throws data across the cpu bus,not really a standard benchamrk but if its what you want to use,have at it..ill start my own club



Make another account to avoid the 7 day temp ban and you will be perma banned...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 24, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> We just use CPUZ and your BIOS to monitor temps. But Wile E I dont see the point of getting rid of everest only if you cant use it, I def see your point but you should see my point to.



athlonx2 isnt perm banned 1 week vaca


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 24, 2007)

OK guys this is out of hand. 



Heres how its gonna go.

1. The club is open to any member with an Overclocked CPU, we all know what an overclocked CPU is. 
2. The only rules that will apply is when there is the records in place, the scores will be specific as in.....Fox34'2 superPI 1m 14 seconds 4.0 _suicide_ run, or Fox34's SUperPI1m 30 seconds, everyday stable 3.0
3. There will be a list of members, no rules, just the members.
4. Have fun with it guys, help out the needed, Overclock, have fun! 


For records and scores

(stable) means you use it everyday, there shouldn't be a definition to this, we know what stable is, come on now. 

All sockets, hey you got an overclocked socket 3? Hell yea! Its overclocked Who cares?

and If you want to be on the records without being stable? sure. Just include that the high score was on a suicide run, so people know why its so good. As long as were all honest its all good. It'll be like Fox's stable score, Fox's SU score. 
(this only applies untill Athlonx2 gets back, this is I think the best way to make everyone happy, once he returns this all gets thrown out the window and he takes full controll unless he states otherwise


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

so now you get my point...valid scores or no?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice score peet, and low temps too

and valid? you tell us, do you use this clock everyday or not? no ones fooling anyone, its all the honest system, you wanna be stupid and lie, go ahead.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 24, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> Im not trying to change anything man. But Wile E, what do you even mean by cant run it? Its like running notepad, it doesnt do anything its a system info tool, not a benchmark. Everyone except you can run it here


No. I'm not the only one. Perhaps in this clubhouse, but not the only one, period. Look around on AMD's forums. Many people with the newest Windsor cores can't run Everest or Coretemp, or any program that reads the cpu's on die temp diode. They all cause the computer to randomly shut down. Like - no warnings, errors, BSODs, freezes, or lock-ups of any kind, just instantly off.

And I still fail to see how it validates anything. Sure, the system info it provides can be useful to others, but that has nothing to do with verifying an overclock.

EDIT: And those same programs misread the Brisbane cores.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

wile e i didnt use everest...i used Smartguardian from DFI to Validate voltz and temps...try it I think it will pass



But answer the first question...if my score was to take #1 would it be validated since orthos crashes in under 30 secs.?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 24, 2007)

we will validate an overclock with CPUZ validation, you cant really screw that up, but like I said, if someone wants to lie its there choice, were not like police here its a fun environment no ones out to blame or make assertions, OC and post!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 24, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> wile e i didnt use everest...i used Smartguardian from DFI to Validate voltz and temps...try it I think it will pass
> 
> 
> 
> But answer the first question...if my score was to take #1 would it be validated since orthos crashes in under 30 secs.?




Would it? Now that you told us its a suicide run, its all the honest system man


----------



## Steevo (Jul 24, 2007)

Do it, I wanted Everest so that those with no idea about safe temps, or how well their cooling is performing can get a idea.




The highest I have seen my system run with my current settings is about 51C, but it was hot as hell outside (104F) and we have no A/C yet.  About 86 in here.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

been running it all day as I just added water to cool, but as i say orthos wont pass anylonger, but yes I plan to leave it here 24/7 or untill my water pump goes out.....
BTW are you calling me stupid?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 24, 2007)

lol no peet, I relize that last thing came out wrong, I ment like if anybody wants to lie. sry for that mix up. So you like add water to your cooling or whats goin down with that?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

seems to work so far.







this is what i mean about water!


----------



## Steevo (Jul 24, 2007)

sneekypeet, is it just one core that fails, or both. Or have you tried two instances of Prime to determine. If not just one core does your voltage drop under load much?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

yes 1 core failure, no not two instances of PRIME, and no +v drop at all! oh and its never the same core that fails...sometimes its core0 and sometimes core1


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 24, 2007)

how do dual cores get out of sync like that?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

have no idea but they pass everything else i throw at it!

BTW EDIT check a couple of posts back to answer the water question!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 24, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> wile e i didnt use everest...i used Smartguardian from DFI to Validate voltz and temps...try it I think it will pass
> 
> 
> 
> But answer the first question...if my score was to take #1 would it be validated since orthos crashes in under 30 secs.?


Hey, thanx for the Smartguardian tip. I completely forgot about that. 1 thing tho, is there a way to add a temp offset. I think mine is reading way low on the cpu. I've been running both orthos and burnmax for 7 minutes, with my cpu set to 3215 @ 1.5v, and it says I'm at 30c. Water or not, that's a low temp. lol


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 24, 2007)

*ABIT BIOS is not very good*



sneekypeet said:


> Widjaja...let me say this to you...I own a Abit Fatal1ty( hard to OC) uguru kinda sux to start off with. Secondly I own a X2 4600+ and it doesn't OC past 2.6 either.  Not real sure but i think your issue may be twofold....Your bios is finicky as hell(worse than my DFI) and the fact that your chip is a known hog to OC. Sorry to be so blunt ,but I'm pretty sure I'm on the right path here.
> 
> Just so you know where I'm getting this about your bios...I have a 3.0GHz opty 165 that does over 3.oGHz in an asus, but uguru wont let it pass 2.6.



I agree.

My ASUS P4P800 SE had a much user friendly BIOS than this one from ABIT.

This BIOS is not very friendly to people new to OCing.

I have my X2 4800+ at 2.61Ghz at the moment and it's running fine.

I'll check the temps in BIOS after this.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2007)

I can be stress testing core 0 for hours and have core 1 at idle and not have a problem than i can stress test core 1 and get errors in a short time sometimes other way around.I have my 4600+ running at 2.61ghz right now.Temps are 44c load and idle 28c.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

@ wile -e yes sir it is in the options section I believe...uses a + - selection for temps!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 24, 2007)

@ wile E, thats some mad low temps with that 1.5 v core


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> I agree.
> 
> My ASUS P4P800 SE had a much user friendly BIOS than this one from ABIT.
> 
> ...



BTW i think you should be using bios # 20 or better....I did have better luck with the TIC-TAC DriverHeaven Beta bios.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2007)

i need to get water bad so i can get my cpu cooler maybe get it higher.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 24, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> yes sir it is in the options section I believe...uses a + - selection for temps!


Where did you get yours from? Mine doesn't have any adjustments for temp offsets. It has voltage offsets, but no temp. Mine looks different from yours too.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

DFI site or on your driver disc! upon second look there is NO function for temp change sorry for misleading you!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 24, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> DFI site or on your driver disc!


Yep, that's what I downloaded. Oh well. How far off do you suppose it is, given my cooling and volts? Oh, and it made it up to 32C. lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

mine has always been low....core temp reads like 8*c higher....but everest reads same chip as smartguardian so temps there would be the same....wait and i will post proof...I smell an edit!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Yep, that's what I downloaded. Oh well. How far off do you suppose it is, given my cooling and volts? Oh, and it made it up to 32C. lol



After upping my clock speed and v-core i am running 45c under load @2.7ghz@1.4v.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 24, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> After upping my clock speed and v-core i am running 45c under load @2.7ghz@1.4v.


Yeah, but I'm on water and running .1V higher. So I wouldn't know how to compare our temps, tbh. Thanx tho.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 24, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> mine has always been low....core temp reads like 8*c higher....but everest reads same chip as smartguardian so temps there would be the same....wait and i will post proof...I smell an edit!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/070723/temps.jpg


Looking at that, I'm gonna guess on the safer side, and add 10c to what Smart Guardian reads, I guess.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm using BIOS #28

The temp changed when I CMOS reset the system after a failed OC with the current RAM.

The temps used to be 5deg over what they should be under load and were 10deg to high at idle.

LOL the GURU clock is reading 14deg at the moment and gets to a max of 30deg.

If I startup the PC after I have let it cooldown it would be at 7deg idle.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

sorry there is all 3 at once....choose your weapon...lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> I'm using BIOS #28
> 
> The temp changed when I CMOS reset the system after a failed OC with the current RAM.
> 
> ...



those temps seem wicked off....give me a second and ill post a screenie for my lady's pc

sorry man as i started the EQ it is crashing the system now...lol  Looks like i need to work on hers now too! altho b4 the crash it says 30*c idle and room is 25*c ambient.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2007)

i get diffent temps with 3 different things but easy tune 5 shows what is the closest in the BIOS.




for some reason the fan speed went from 2200rpm to what you see above.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

p o s I wouldnt run Smartguardian as it is made specifically to read DFI mobo's nothing else! 
so stick with everest or easy tune in your temp readings! altho it shows same chip in everest.....but the other voltages and temp prove something isn't right!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2007)

i just wanted to see what it would do i am removing it right now.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey sneek I jsut noticed you have nearly the identical setup I do save you have the SLI-DR and I have the Ultra-D. At 265mhz I run my ram at 2.5-3-4-8 2.9v stable. Try moving your timings to that and see if they will stablize. My sticks like running a higher trcd and trp than cas. I also can run 2.5-4-4-10 up to 272 at 3v.

For the temp adjust in my bios (latest dfi release) I can offset the temp in the bios. I have never messed with it but it can be changed to correct the values.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 24, 2007)

Steevo said:


> Suggest another tool that shows the same info, temps, fan speeds, and voltage. It reads mine incorrect as the board allows voltage increase two ways and it reads the base voltage, not the % of increase.



Speedfan!

I am assuming the Club's definition of stable is Orthos stable?  I only ask because the term "stable" means different things to different people, being able to run SuperPI or SM2 with validation suggests a reasonable degree of stability in the first place.


----------



## BigJunit (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Just thought I would share my science mark score. AMD Athlon X2 5200+ @ 3.0ghz


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2007)

@ kenny....thx for the tip...but to no avial. I just set to 3-4-4-10 @1T and still got a whopping 4 seconds of Orthos B4 it crashed.

this is what the log states in Orthos!!!!

Type: Blend - stress CPU and RAM Min: 8 Max: 4096 InPlace: No Mem: 766 Time: 15
CPU: 2950MHz FSB: 194MHz [196MHz x 15.0 est.]
CPU: 2950MHz FSB: 194MHz [196MHz x 15.0 est.]
7/24/2007 10:16 AM 
Launching 2 threads...
1:Using CPU #0
2:Using CPU #1
1:Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
2:Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
1ress Stop to end this test.
2ress Stop to end this test.
1:Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using 1024K FFT length.
2:Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using 1024K FFT length.
2:FATAL ERROR: Resulting sum was -104708208595190.7, expected: 5.233985381450887e+016
2:Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
2:Torture Test ran 0 minutes 10 seconds - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
2:Execution halted.

1:Torture Test ran 0 minutes 10 seconds - 0 errors, 0 warnings.
1:Execution halted.

If this even helps anyone to figure it out.

As i said its run here all day yesterday and was doing F@H all night, stopped it to change RAM and still POOP!


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 24, 2007)

Try running the small ffts. A result like that almost seems like a cpu error.

I can't get my LCB9E stepping opty 170 past 2.85ghz stable, maybe yours isn't as stable as you thought it was?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

looks like there is a bug going on here 




I would sure as hell like to know how a $25 HSF got my temp below room and why my CPU hasn't burnt out with that much v-core.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

could you lower your multiplier?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 25, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> looks like there is a bug going on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Somethin deff wrong there p o s...as air coolers cant cool below ambient temps....nice temp tho if you were useing a peltier maybe....lol


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

whats your bios read for temps?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> whats your bios read for temps?



36c now it is reading it right.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> could you lower your multiplier?



Yes i can i have already done that and shown you but i deleted all of my post.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> Somethin deff wrong there p o s...as air coolers cant cool below ambient temps....nice temp tho if you were useing a peltier maybe....lol



If my temps were that low i would be overclocking higher than that also if my mobo and cpu could handle that kind of v-core i could overclock alot higher than it is showing there.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

oh, well you should try and lower it and get your fsb high up.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

i am running tight ram timings so i would have to loosen them a little i will try it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

Here fox this is for you http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=220508


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

10 x multiplier But is that your fsb wall with that multiplier?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> 10 x multiplier But is that your fsb wall with that multiplier?



hell no i just don't want to push my CPU much more but i will.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

Hows this fox


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

whoa dude 1.2 volt? is that stock?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> whoa dude 1.2 volt? is that stock?



no something is fucking up i am running 1.47v to get that.stock is 1.35v


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

so its just reading wrong


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

ya i wish i was getting that low of a v-core.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

well still thats a really nice ratio 11x with 2.8


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> well still thats a really nice ratio 11x with 2.8



What are you talking about?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

like a low multiplier with a high clock


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

My sempron had a 9x multiplier and i lowered to to 8x a few times to see how high i can get my FSB and i got to 402mhz.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

Something is wrong with that sempron


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

Why do you say that?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

a sempron does not OC that well!!! AH! damn u!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> a sempron does not OC that well!!! AH! damn u!



lol.I think i am going to print out my CPU-Z and put it and the CPU in a frame.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

ahaha do it, take pics and post it for us lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

I will when ever i find a frame that i like that will fit the CPU in it.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 25, 2007)

*I can't OC AMD X2 4800+ without raising the vcore is that normal?*

Raise the FSB by 1Mhz and it will reset unless I raise the vcore.
Is that normal?

p o s pc
CPU-Z reads my vcore wrong too.
It's at 1.45 but reads 1.35


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

uh, you shouldnt have to raise it right off the bat


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

I have never had that happen try lowering the HT and RAM speed.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

idk from everything stock you should be able to raise the fsb a good amount before anything else comes into play.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

I can up mine to 212 on my X2 before i have to do anything with the v-core or HT even RAM speed can stay all at stock.With my sempron i can get 280mhz before i have to do anything.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll give it a try and update after.

I'm sure there's something wrong with this motherboard.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

well Im at stock volts, but with higher ram volts and timings and speed.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

If you had AM2 and was looking for a cheap but good mobo i would tell you to get the one in my system specs.I got 3053 on stock volts on my Sempron that had a stock speed of 1.8ghz.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

but thats your satanic sempron


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

I can get 290mhz with upping the V-core on my CPU using my x2


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 25, 2007)

*Trying to OC to 2.64Ghz stable.*

CPU hit a wall at 2.64Ghz 1.35v and wouldn't boot to windows.
1.37V Booted to windows clciked on start menu, froze then had to hard reset.
1.4V  Booted to windows at but restarted when going online.
1.425V Seems stable at the moment but haven't done any tests yet.

When I had the voltage at 1.45 it was stable but had high temp readings.
MAX temp was 59deg.

It's reading 33-34 deg at the moment in idle.

Here's what CPU-Z reads:-




How can I tell if this is stable?

Help will be appreciated.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

Prime 95 overnight.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 25, 2007)

I have prime95 but what settings should I have it at?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

I always put it on auto.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

what does prime95 do? I never used it


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 25, 2007)

Fox34 is 30s you rSuper PI score?
With the my OC I can only get 33sec


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 25, 2007)

I went into prime95 but there is no auto.

I go into torture test and there are only 4 options to choose from.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

Prime 95 is a stress testing fox and just 1 min i am going to have to open prime 95 than take a SS


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

sorry about that this is what i meant i don't use prime 95 vary often i like just doing a quick benchmark run than setting the clock back down but if i want to keep it there i run prime 95


----------



## nflesher87 (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok here's the deal:
(All system specs listed)
Been fiddling with trying to OC my CPU and no matter what I try it won't post...

can you please define:
- NPT Fid control (that's just the multiplier right?)
- K8<->NB HT Speed 
- Memory Clock value or Limit (does this mean my it's limiting my ram to that speed?)

As soon as I figure out what the heck those settings mean/effect I should be good to go...
In the meantime I've been using the auto OC'er...it's actually pretty handy, max it will take my 3800 is 2500mhz (250mhz FSB x 10 multi with ram at 830)

Thanks!


----------



## rick22 (Jul 25, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Fox34 is 30s you rSuper PI score?
> With the my OC I can only get 33sec



looking at what you have system spec you need to oc a lot more.....i score  around 28.64 with better memory and at 2.98   on my overclock


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

My sempron gets better than Fox and rick


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 25, 2007)

OC Update.
Was playing NFSMW and then all of a sudden it minimized to windows and keeps on doing that after every few minutes.
Tried other games and it did it as well

Max temps are 58deg at 2.64Ghz.

Dropped the speed of the CPU back to 2.61 and I haven't had any games minimize since.

Max temps are still high so I've bought some Acrtic Silver thermal paste to see if it makes any difference.

I want to OC alot more but I can't.
My temps are already at 58deg.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 25, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> OC Update.
> Was playing NFSMW and then all of a sudden it minimized to windows and keeps on doing that after every few minutes.
> Tried other games and it did it as well
> 
> ...



Get an artic cooling freezer 64 pro, they are as cheap as chips and will lower your temps allowing further overclocks.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 25, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> Ok here's the deal:
> (All system specs listed)
> Been fiddling with trying to OC my CPU and no matter what I try it won't post...
> 
> ...



-NPT Fid should be your multi

-K8<->NB HT Speed might be your HT multiplier. What are the options?

-Memory Clock value or limit doesn't set an upper limit, it just selects your ram strap. Ram's speed will still increase with the cpu


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Jul 25, 2007)

what the hell kinda board says that stuff in the bios so I know not to get one of those boards? lol thats just confusing as all hell, even though you could possibly google the answers..


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 25, 2007)

Tattyone
I was just about to buy that cooler until I found out it doesn't fit a AV8.
It covers over the 1 & 2 RAM slots and something about the fan power cable touches a capacitor if it is plugged into the CPU fan power socket.

Here's the pic of the guy who found that out after he bought it.



So looks like I do need a compact cooler.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 25, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Tattyone
> I was just about to buy that cooler until I found out it doesn't fit a AV8.
> It covers over the 1 & 2 RAM slots and something about the fan power cable touches a capacitor if it is plugged into the CPU fan power socket.
> 
> ...


Or you could go water.


----------



## nflesher87 (Jul 25, 2007)

Wile E said:


> -NPT Fid should be your multi
> 
> -K8<->NB HT Speed might be your HT multiplier. What are the options?
> 
> -Memory Clock value or limit doesn't set an upper limit, it just selects your ram strap. Ram's speed will still increase with the cpu



I'm pretty sure you're right about the K8<->NB HT Speed options are 1x through 5x
so say I set the mem clock value to ddr800 (options are 400, 533, 667, 800) or any of the others, what does that do?



FOXCONN1115 said:


> what the hell kinda board says that stuff in the bios so I know not to get one of those boards? lol thats just confusing as all hell, even though you could possibly google the answers..


haha it's mine in my sys specs, biostar tforce 550...I was honestly wondering whether they just made a gay BIOS or if it was just me as this is the first unlock BIOS I've gotten to mess with lol so I didn't know any better...guess it Biostar after all 

edit: btw I tried google before with no luck on this stuff haha guess that goes to show you how queer the settings are


----------



## Wile E (Jul 25, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> I'm pretty sure you're right about the K8<->NB HT Speed options are 1x through 5x
> so say I set the mem clock value to ddr800 (options are 400, 533, 667, 800) or any of the others, what does that do?


See, this is where it get tough to explain. lol Changing mem clock changes the mem divider. The weird thing about AM2 is, the mem divider is a function of cpu speed, not fsb speed. The dividers also differ with different cpu multis. It's easier for me to ask you this- Whats your cpu multi? lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 25, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Tattyone
> I was just about to buy that cooler until I found out it doesn't fit a AV8.
> It covers over the 1 & 2 RAM slots and something about the fan power cable touches a capacitor if it is plugged into the CPU fan power socket.
> 
> ...



Ahhh right, sorry didnt realise that although the ram should not be a problem as you can use the 2 outer slots as he has done.....no diff.


----------



## nflesher87 (Jul 25, 2007)

Wile E said:


> See, this is where it get tough to explain. lol Changing mem clock changes the mem divider. The weird thing about AM2 is, the mem divider is a function of cpu speed, not fsb speed. The dividers also differ with different cpu multis. It's easier for me to ask you this- Whats your cpu multi? lol



10x stock  

to begin my OC attempt I attempted to follow other's advice which was
multi down to 4x
didn't really know what to do with HT multi so I think I tried auto and 5x since I didn't know what it was yet lol
ddr 800 and ddr 667 (tried each)
also my ram is ddr2 1000 so it should be able to handle just about any OC I can get out of this proc


----------



## Wile E (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok, first, set your cpu multi back to 10x. They were referring to your HT multi, set that at 4x.

Now, for ram dividers at the 10X multi. 

800Mhz= CPU speed/5
667Mhz= CPU/6
533Mhz= CPU/8
400Mhz= CPU/10

EDIT: And I'm off to bed. I'll check on your progress sometime tonight.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 25, 2007)

Noticed something else.
I did some searching and found out the stock CPU coolers, fan is around the wrong way!
It's blowing air away from the heatsink instead of into it!

I bought this off a internet aution with my CPU.
Why would he have done that I wonder. . . .

Oh well get onto it once the ARCTIC thermal paste arrives.

I knew those max temps were too high even with the OCing I was doing.


----------



## nflesher87 (Jul 25, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Ok, first, set your cpu multi back to 10x. They were referring to your HT multi, set that at 4x.
> 
> Ok so I've edited this post like 5 times now haha because I keep figuring out the answers to my own questions hahaha
> 
> so let's see, question I still have... what is the HTT multi effecting and how much?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> OC Update.
> Was playing NFSMW and then all of a sudden it minimized to windows and keeps on doing that after every few minutes.
> Tried other games and it did it as well
> 
> ...



lol those temps are high max for me and this is at a 1.8vcore 48C on stock AMD HSF  

your HS making proper contact with the cpu?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

Anybody want the updated score list? PM me with updated scores.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2007)

What benchmarks are being used?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm just going to update whats on the list currently, unless anyone has another one they want to add or what ever.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

I want 2 gigs, and Insted of buying a 2 gig 2x1gig kit, I was gonna get the same sticks  I got now http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144122

and just tack it on for 2 gigs, but the question is, do you think my picky lanparty board will run all the sticks of ram?


----------



## nflesher87 (Jul 25, 2007)

so I'm having trouble getting into windows any over 250 fsb...
when should I worry about NB and HT voltages?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 25, 2007)

I would worry about your RAM and CPU voltages before your NB and HT. Try to change volts as little as possible as it causes heat, try to play with your multiplier and ram before the volts.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 25, 2007)

usually the rule is @ 280 mhz bump both chipset and HT ...but some mobo's are different....Its all experimentation. Try one at a time wether is RAM V+ or HT or any +V for that matter.....trial and error is the only way to for sure know your mobo.....it took edison like 1000 tries to make a lightbulb, and he saw none of the 999 previous tries as faliures ,just learning experiences!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 26, 2007)

lol well lets hope he doesn't try 1000 different OC situations. Well, start off by upping FSB, once that fails, loosen timings such as CAS latency, and putting a speed cap on your ram, and maybe changing the divider. RAM is for me the biggest thing to deal with. Try all that, then start playing with your volts very very slowly.


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey I'm hitting a brick wall at anything over 3.01 ghz with my A8N32SLI Deluxe.  It's deffinately the mobo holding me back for some reason.  Anyone with experience with this mobo please help me out?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 26, 2007)

I think its the CPU, the opterons do not like to go past 3.


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2007)

This one will.  It runs at 3 perfectly stable, cool and not really with a lot of volts. 1.375


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok, does anyone here ever  OC with a SLI setup? I noticed that ATI tool is only overclocking one of my cards.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 26, 2007)

*High temps issue solved*



cdawall said:


> lol those temps are high max for me and this is at a 1.8vcore 48C on stock AMD HSF
> 
> your HS making proper contact with the cpu?



The Idiot who sold me this CPU & stock 4-pipe cooler had reversed the fan possibly after cleaning it.

I noticed this after doing some research on the net.

So I took the H/S and CPU off, Took off the fan and turned it around & to my surprize there is the holographic AMD sticker which was in the pics I had been seeing.
Cleaned the CPU, H/S and reapplied the average silver thermal paste.

My system now idles at 27deg thats 3deg cooler than before and now the most impressive part.

The max temp now sits at 38deg instead of 50 something.

So much happier that temps have dropped this low.
I knew I was doing everything right when I fitted the CPU.

Now just have to wait for the Arctic silver to arrive before I do any OCing.

Thanks people for trying to solve this mystery.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2007)

erocker said:


> Hey I'm hitting a brick wall at anything over 3.01 ghz with my A8N32SLI Deluxe.  It's deffinately the mobo holding me back for some reason.  Anyone with experience with this mobo please help me out?



Did you try to PM rick22. he has same mobo, opty, and says his all stop just after 3 also....give him a shot and see if he might be able to help!


@ Fox ati tool does seem diffrent in its OC ability.  
try coolbits 2.0 and i can help you with a regedit later if you need it .
It finds the most stable clocks for both cards and you can set it and see temps also!
shoot me a PM if you need some more advanced help!


----------



## rick22 (Jul 26, 2007)

erocker said:


> Hey I'm hitting a brick wall at anything over 3.01 ghz with my A8N32SLI Deluxe.  It's deffinately the mobo holding me back for some reason.  Anyone with experience with this mobo please help me out?



whats your memory set at


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

6,583.7 seems to be a popular score, lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2007)

My Sempron @ 3ghz isn't much lower.




I know i have posted it before but i deleted all of my post in this thread when things went down so here it is again.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

3dMark05 CPU Score: 7,574

Validation

AquaMark3 CPU Score: 13,011


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2007)

rick22 said:


> whats your memory set at


Currently my CPU is at 2.8ghz.




The other number below the 9 in the bios is 13.

This is my memory:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145575


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2007)

I just thought of a benchmark to use AMD n bench http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=156


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

WTF??? I OC, and now my CPUMark went down???


----------



## Wile E (Jul 26, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> Ok so I've edited this post like 5 times now haha because I keep figuring out the answers to my own questions hahaha
> 
> so let's see, question I still have... what is the HTT multi effecting and how much?


It effects the Hyper Transport speed. You generally want to keep it as close to 1000Mhz as possible(which is stock). The HTT multi works off of the FSB, so a fsb speed of 250 with the HTT multi set to 4X, will give you 1000Mhz.

As for your wall, My first guess would be ram. Second guess is the cpu wants more volts.


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2007)

You're HT link is too low.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

erocker said:


> You're HT link is too low.



higher than before still though...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 26, 2007)

m3lisk said:


> higher than before still though...


At that fsb, your HTT multi should be set to 4x.


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2007)

I guess you should try changing it to 4x.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

hmm, ok... hopefully it doesnt go kaput like before...


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2007)

nah, it should put it at 960.  250 would be it's limit at x4 htt.


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok, now what about tightening my ram? (other thread)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 26, 2007)

We used the AMD bench when the club first started.


----------



## nflesher87 (Jul 26, 2007)

Wile E said:


> It effects the Hyper Transport speed. You generally want to keep it as close to 1000Mhz as possible(which is stock). The HTT multi works off of the FSB, so a fsb speed of 250 with the HTT multi set to 4X, will give you 1000Mhz.
> 
> As for your wall, My first guess would be ram. Second guess is the cpu wants more volts.



I'm willing to be that too but the thing is I'm by far not take my ram over spec...not to mention it's spec is 1000mhz...shouldn't that mean I should easily be able to run it anyway below that with no probs at all?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 26, 2007)

SCORES

***Sciencemark***

TRT740.....................1992.86...AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @3.5Ghz
JUDAS.....................1809.10...AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @3.2Ghz
BigJunit.....................1723.02..AMD Athlonx2 5200+@3.0Ghz
TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Wile E.......................1606.10...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
Sneekypeet...............1578.58...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9Ghz
p o s pc.................1506.27...AMD Sempron 3200+ @ 3.1Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Fox34...................1439.33...AMD Athlon 3500+ @ 3.0Ghz
Steevo...................1350.18...AMD AthlonX2 3800+  @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740.....................6862.7...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
Melisk..........................6583.7...AMD Athlonx2 5600+ @3.1Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
p o s pc.........................6554.6...AMD Sempron 3200+ @ 3.1Ghz
Wile E.........................6530.6...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Garb3.........................6460.8...AMD Athlon X2 5200+ @ 2.9Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
Sneekypeet..................6417.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz

***AQUAMARK3 CPU***

sneekypeet.................13,134...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.oGhz
Melisk........................13,011...Athlonx2 5600+ @ 3.1Ghz
p o s pc...................12,984...AMD Sempron 3200+ @ 3.1Ghz
AthlonX2...................11,986...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz

***3DMARK05 CPU***
Melisk.........................7,574...AMD Athlonx2 5600+@3.1Ghz
***3DMARK06 CPU***

AthlonX2...................1972...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3536Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................Wile E @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........cdawall @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 506Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 400Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........Wile E @ 4-4-3-5-2T @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................Wile E @ 4-4-4-12 @ 1072


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

w00t!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

AquaMark3 CPU score: 13,619


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

w00t now I have top in like 3 things and second in another 8D

3dMark06 CPU score: 2,399

3dMark06 results

3dMark05 CPU score: 7,816

3dMark05 results


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

SCORES

***Sciencemark***

TRT740.....................1992.86...AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @3.5Ghz
JUDAS.....................1809.10...AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @3.2Ghz
BigJunit.....................1723.02..AMD Athlonx2 5200+@3.0Ghz
TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
Wile E.......................1606.10...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
Sneekypeet...............1578.58...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9Ghz
p o s pc.................1506.27...AMD Sempron 3200+ @ 3.1Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Fox34...................1439.33...AMD Athlon 3500+ @ 3.0Ghz
Steevo...................1350.18...AMD AthlonX2 3800+ @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740.....................6862.7...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
m3lisk..........................6607.7...AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @3.12Ghz
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
p o s pc.........................6554.6...AMD Sempron 3200+ @ 3.1Ghz
Wile E.........................6530.6...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Garb3.........................6460.8...AMD Athlon X2 5200+ @ 2.9Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
Sneekypeet..................6417.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz

***AQUAMARK3 CPU***

m3lisk........................13,619...Athlon X2 5600+ @ 3.12Ghz
sneekypeet.................13,134...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.0Ghz
p o s pc.....................12,984...AMD Sempron 3200+ @ 3.1Ghz
AthlonX2....................11,986...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz

***3DMARK05 CPU***

m3lisk.........................7,816...AMD Athlonx2 5600+@3.12Ghz

***3DMARK06 CPU***

m3lisk..........................2,399...AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @ 3.12Ghz
AthlonX2...................1972...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3536Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................Wile E @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........cdawall @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 506Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 400Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........Wile E @ 4-4-3-5-2T @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................Wile E @ 4-4-4-12 @ 1072


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 26, 2007)

Very nice, just let me do the score postin


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> Very nice, just let me do the score postin



Sorry Fox, I did that so whoever updated could just copy and paste, if you do that and post it ill delete that post and this one.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 26, 2007)

No its fine, but if you notice mine look pretty and yours is default,  I cant just copy and paste it its a template


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm talking about the scores themselves, you can use the pretty template of yours, and just copy paste the scores to save yourself time...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 26, 2007)

Do stats count in the league tables if the member no longer owns the hardware?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2007)

It should....you posted a screenie and it was still accomplished. I say leave it for the world to see and try to beat!


----------



## Steevo (Jul 26, 2007)

Any new news here.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 26, 2007)

OK Aquamark 3 CPU score 14,326 from an earlier post of mine in this thread on my 4000+ single core at 3.26Gig:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5089&d=1166652525

Sorry M3lisk!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2007)

ouch ...way to dig up some treasure....great score Tatty!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 26, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> ouch ...way to dig up some treasure....great score Tatty!



 theres more where that came from!


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> OK Aquamark 3 CPU score 14,326 from an earlier post of mine in this thread on my 4000+ single core at 3.26Gig:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5089&d=1166652525
> 
> Sorry M3lisk!!



Its ok, wait til I lap my cpu and heatsink tonight I'm gonna try and go 3.3ghz, never been done stable with my CPU as far as I have researched. You have a single core so AquaMark3 must not be multithreaded... aww...


----------



## cdawall (Jul 26, 2007)

m3lisk said:


> Its ok, wait til I lap my cpu and heatsink tonight I'm gonna try and go 3.3ghz, never been done stable with my CPU as far as I have researched. You have a single core so AquaMark3 must not be multithreaded... aww...



http://xtreview.com/addcomment-id-2758-view-Athlon-64-X2-5600+-windsor-F3-overclocking.html


done on an asus crosshair
3.304ghz on air vcore @1.6v

3.624ghz on H2O vcore@1.75v


GET SOME WATER


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 26, 2007)

LoL, I'm saving up... I'm on stock though!!! GRRR!!! WHY MUST I WAIT??? I have enough, but I'm supposed to be getting a check for $100 in the mail, and I have $50 right now, and payday is tommorow night, but I owe my dad $100... Links to good WC systems that are sub $200? First I need to get a new mobo, that DFI Lanparty is $130, so I guess I'm gonna get that, then save for a WC system. Looks like Im gonna be doing some manual labor to make some quick cash... $300 a week, but its backbreaking work...


----------



## cdawall (Jul 26, 2007)

we will find you a cheap oc'ing board thats what we do at tpu


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 26, 2007)

thats what we do try my board it was like 80 when i bought it and its a dream i have my brisbane at 3ghz here this


----------



## cdawall (Jul 26, 2007)

lanpart $140
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136014

your lanparty mobo reiewed
http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2064

Foxconn C51XEM2AA
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186098

same chipset slightly cheaper but watch the price on this mobo i have seen it as low as $90

REVIEW of foxconn
http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/FoxconnC51XEM2AA/


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'd go with the lanparty because from personal experience its perfect and has never failed me.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=10248064

7479 cpu score in 05


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2007)

m3lisk said:


> LoL, I'm saving up... I'm on stock though!!! GRRR!!! WHY MUST I WAIT??? I have enough, but I'm supposed to be getting a check for $100 in the mail, and I have $50 right now, and payday is tommorow night, but I owe my dad $100... Links to good WC systems that are sub $200? First I need to get a new mobo, that DFI Lanparty is $130, so I guess I'm gonna get that, then save for a WC system. Looks like Im gonna be doing some manual labor to make some quick cash... $300 a week, but its backbreaking work...



Here you go this will cool that your cpu you should beable to get to 3.2ghz easy without temps being too high.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835227001


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 26, 2007)

If you could afford the coolit eliminator, then HELL YEA. Its TEC cooled water on your CPU, what else do you need?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> If you could afford the coolit eliminator, then HELL YEA. Its TEC cooled water on your CPU, what else do you need?


He said water cooling sub $200.If he can afford it and be able to put it in his case that would be good.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 26, 2007)

The coolit is freaking amazing though


----------



## nflesher87 (Jul 26, 2007)

I think I figured out what was wrong...pretty sure my mobo is wrong on the spec voltage of my tracers, it says 1.95v but I think it's 2.2!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 26, 2007)

Which proc, you got two in your specs.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2007)

sorry 8088 now in 05 @ 2.9GHz 1:1 with ram

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=10248641


----------



## pt (Jul 26, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> Which proc, you got two in your specs.



prob the brisbanne since he's talking about the tracers


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 26, 2007)

>.< Just read his new post on the new page.


----------



## erocker (Jul 27, 2007)

erocker said:


> Hey I'm hitting a brick wall at anything over 3.01 ghz with my A8N32SLI Deluxe.  It's deffinately the mobo holding me back for some reason.  Anyone with experience with this mobo please help me out?



Can anyone help? I forgot who asked but I did post my memory timings here as well...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

Try 2T on the RAM maybe that will help or if you can lower the HT


----------



## Wile E (Jul 27, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> I think I figured out what was wrong...pretty sure my mobo is wrong on the spec voltage of my tracers, it says 1.95v but I think it's 2.2!


Lol. Wish I would've known that before. High performance ram generally has to be set manually to achieve rated specs. The SPD is set at a lower spec, for compatibility reasons.

How far have you gone, so far?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

My RAM gets set at 1.8v on auto but the specs say 2-2.2v.When i set it to 2.2v i can get 1100+mhz at stock timings when i tighten them i can get around 950mhz.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 27, 2007)

m3lisk said:


> Its ok, wait til I lap my cpu and heatsink tonight I'm gonna try and go 3.3ghz, never been done stable with my CPU as far as I have researched. You have a single core so AquaMark3 must not be multithreaded... aww...



Thats OK, lap away I have another Aquamark 3 screenie from my old Opty 170 @ 3.3 Gig and your gonna be hard pushed to beat that one!  I put 1.65V through her just before I sold her to see if she would fry .......and she didnt


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

I want to get better cooling so i can get my sempron back out and go for 3.2 stable maybe 3.3 for a benchmark or 2.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 27, 2007)

SuperPI, CPU-Z, Orthos 5hr stable, Systool
http://img.techpowerup.org/070727/2800 SuperPI.jpg

3dmark05 10710
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=10258099

3dmark06 5515
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=10258263

CPUMark 2.1 5332.3

Is there something wrong with these numbers? they seem low.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 27, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> SuperPI, CPU-Z, Orthos 5hr stable, Systool
> http://img.techpowerup.org/070727/2800 SuperPI.jpg
> 
> 3dmark05 10710
> ...



No those seem good to me, I had a 4000+ at 3.25Gig and a 7900GTO (think GTX+speeds) and I was getting just short of 12000 in 2005 and just short of 6000 in 2006.

What I would say if anything is there appears to be a little discrepency with the 2006 score, although my graphics card was a little better than yours 2006 is dual core biased and my 2006 score I think was 5916, did you forget to twaek your settings/close down un needed apps before you ran that one maybe?


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> No those seem good to me, I had a 4000+ at 3.25Gig and a 7900GTO (think GTX+speeds) and I was getting just short of 12000 in 2005 and just short of 6000 in 2006.



Well comparing the CPUMark 2.1 to the scores on the front page mine seems to be scoring about 500pts low.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 27, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Well comparing the CPUMark 2.1 to the scores on the front page mine seems to be scoring about 500pts low.



See edit on last post.....well from what I can see from the tables is your a couple of hundred points behind Athlons which is at 2.79 Gig but his ram might have been running faster and that particular test likes tidy registries and fast HDD's if I recall.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 27, 2007)

well thats really weird as i am running on a fresh install of xp pro and my new 250gb perp seagates...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 27, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> well thats really weird as i am running on a fresh install of xp pro and my new 250gb perp seagates...



Well in that case, unless he was running lightening DDR I would prob have to agree with you, 2005 does seem fine tho, as I said, 2006 is a little out, strangely, dual cores make no difference to 2005, they do to the other 2 tests, have you run orthos on both cores recently?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jul 27, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> Cda You Really Need To Shut Up To Keep Me From Driving To Texas About Right Now



lololololololl


not funny!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey mustang man lets try to keep the fight stuff on the dl


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Well in that case, unless he was running lightening DDR I would prob have to agree with you, 2005 does seem fine tho, as I said, 2006 is a little out, strangely, dual cores make no difference to 2005, they do to the other 2 tests, have you run orthos on both cores recently?



yeah overnight actually, large ffts for ram testing but it passed...i dont know my comp has been acting weird. I think it is because im running 2pata hdds 2cd drives and 2sata hdds. who knows though.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is my Aqua mark 3 









Not as good as my Sempron even  going to work on that.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 27, 2007)

put your HT back to 4X and see if it scores better.....just a bit over 1000 wont kill anything including stability!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 28, 2007)

POS what card did you get that score with?


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 28, 2007)

I just manage 2.83 with 1.475v on the CPU (which equates to 1.440 after vdroop:shadedshu). and +0.25v on the North and South bridges. I use the 12x multi. Any higher than 2.83 and the going get's impossible.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 28, 2007)

I'd lower your multi-


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> POS what card did you get that score with?



1 7900GS at 500/690


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2007)

I put a higher CFM fan on my HSF and even when i have smart fan (q-fan) on i still am running 8c lower.is .5amp too much to be pulling off of the mobo?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2007)

Here is a newe Aqua mark 3 








All i did different from the last run was tighten the timings.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I just manage 2.83 with 1.475v on the CPU (which equates to 1.440 after vdroop:shadedshu). and +0.25v on the North and South bridges. I use the 12x multi. Any higher than 2.83 and the going get's impossible.



i can't get much higher than 2.8 also but i have to pump 1.52v into it anything lower and it isn't stable.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 28, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> Hey mustang man lets try to keep the fight stuff on the dl



id take his advice


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> id take his advice



I 2nd that.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2007)

Is my CPU temp fine?


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 28, 2007)

Def, what is it at load?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2007)

44c when at 2.8ghz


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 28, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> id take his advice



I think he was just trying to make light of the situation


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 28, 2007)

No harm done, just don't want anything bad to happen


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 28, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 44c when at 2.8ghz



I'd say that was *too* good on the stock cooling @ 1.52V.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 28, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 44c when at 2.8ghz


I have to agree with Theonetruewill here, that is too low for 1.5v on stock cooling. I think you may be getting inaccurate readings from Core Temp.

Unless, you only put it under load for a minute or 2. How long did you load it for to take that reading?


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 28, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I have to agree with Theonetruewill here, that is too low for 1.5v on stock cooling. I think you may be getting inaccurate readings from Core Temp.
> 
> Unless, you only put it under load for a minute or 2. How long did you load it for to take that reading?



Try running burnmax with orthos for 15mins(thanks for the tip on that Wile btw), then tell us your temperature.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 28, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Try running burnmax with orthos for 15mins(thanks for the tip on that Wile btw), then tell us your temperature.


Killer torture test, isn't it? lol


----------



## m3lisk (Jul 29, 2007)

p o s pc, I love your backgrond, its like a buffet.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 29, 2007)

got another Aqua mark 03 run not alot higher but a little same clock speed on CPU as the other runs just tighter timings and higher GPU/mem speeds on video card.


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Jul 29, 2007)

on these new chips you have to pump the voltage up. *I'm @ 1.45 to 1.50 @ 3.0GHz on the same chip @ 250 x 12  HT x 4   1000MHz memory*, using Zalman 9700 cpu cooler.. and my Antec 900 with 3 intake and 3 exaust fans, *I idle at about 32 to 34 degrees Celcius...*


Having 2GB of ram would REALLY help you...

Also, BTW, I get 125K in AQM3 with my cpu OC and my single 8800gts 320MB @ 535/850..


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 29, 2007)

Hehehehe, looks like I am top of the Aquamark CPU tree, well for the time being anyways, not bad for a test I ran about 3 CPU's ago!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice score POS, been gone all weekend, just stoppin in to see whats goin on.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 30, 2007)

well,well.....hows things going?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 30, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> well,well.....hows things going?



Welcome back!  Things seem to be going steady, not a huge amount happening since you were here last.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 30, 2007)

Athlon welcome back


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 1, 2007)

pos, what are the temps after 15mins under load from orthos and burnmax?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 1, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> pos, what are the temps after 15mins under load from orthos and burnmax?



I am not sure because even at idle right now i run 58c when overclocked to 2.8ghz so i am running 2.5ghz and idle 41c.When temps get lower i will tell you.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 1, 2007)

not bad...long week so the ban wasnt bad to handle..lol


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 1, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am not sure because even at idle right now i run 58c when overclocked to 2.8ghz so i am running 2.5ghz and idle 41c.When temps get lower i will tell you.



I run 57C MAX after several hours of Orthos and Burnmax. 58 @ idle is not good- get yourself an AC 64 Pro.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 1, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I run 57C MAX after several hours of Orthos and Burnmax. 58 @ idle is not good- get yourself an AC 64 Pro.



I am going to water cool sometime in the next 1-4 weeks.Till than i will keep clock speed down.


----------



## m3lisk (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey AthlonX2, you should run through and update the scores man...


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 1, 2007)

m3lisk said:


> Hey AthlonX2, you should run through and update the scores man...



I think Sneekypete's doin updates now?


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 1, 2007)

Or me


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 1, 2007)

alright guys..instead of me going back through 20 pages of posts trying to catch up...im going to reorganize the score list..im going to say anyone with an AMD chip can join but must be a member of TPU for at least 30 days and have posted 30 times..so no fly by night people..i think we will stick with the same benchmarks that we have used for some time now...that being Aquamark CPU,3Dmark05 CPU,Sciencemark,and for those that have winrar it has its own built in benchmark im looking into using that since it wuld be more realworld i guess,let me know what you guys think and ill get this thing rolling as soon as i get some feedback from you guys..


----------



## JC316 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hmm, I have some scores that need to be added.

SC mark. 1607.11

Aquamark. 13,192

3dmark06. 2213

Athlon X2 3600@ 3.05GHZ

2Gb Corsair DDR2 675.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 1, 2007)

ok i have updated the scores..if i did miss any let me know and ill update it again when i get a bit of time...score list will be maintained on the first post of the thread


----------



## m3lisk (Aug 1, 2007)

You missed this one AthlonX2.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 1, 2007)

hey no please or thank you ...JUST UPDATE THE SCOREZ.....nice fellas, way to show some love!

Good luck with the club AX2


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 1, 2007)

Awesome athlon, sounds good. Good luck


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 1, 2007)

looks like i need 3.0 to get 1600!


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 1, 2007)

I've been tightening my timings, anybody see something else that can be tighter?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 1, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> I've been tightening my timings, anybody see something else that can be tighter?



Try dropping the TRC down to 8, minimal improvement tho.


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 1, 2007)

alright I'll give it a restart


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 1, 2007)

i found the best gains to be had were when I was messing with the secondary timings, that CPU-z dont show. Take a look over at the DFI site and see if they have a cheatsheet for yor RAM. Just look around and see what ppl are getting away with. Its all trial and error, but by changing those timings after i got the main ones set, i lost another second and a half in Superpi 1M.


----------



## m3lisk (Aug 1, 2007)

Anything to be done with mine?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 1, 2007)

Tras 11....trc 15.....try one at a time tho, as sneeky says, what you really need to do is go thru BIOS at all the secondry timings, change one at a time slightly to what you can get.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 2, 2007)

Is there anything i need to do to my timings?


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 2, 2007)

trc can go down real low, and ras precharge may be able to go down slightly.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 3, 2007)

well..guys for anyone that is interested in joining our teamspeak server the info is
SERVER IP:63.210.246.202:8690
SERVER PSWD: maumee


----------



## L|NK|N (Aug 3, 2007)

May I join your l33t TS server?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 3, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> well..guys for anyone that is interested in joining our teamspeak server the info is
> SERVER IP:63.210.246.202:8690
> SERVER PSWD: maumee



seriously folks we need some new voices in here....if you got a mic and headphones give us a shout!!!!!!!


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 3, 2007)

Dude that sounds awesome, I just gotta get a mic now


----------



## Wile E (Aug 3, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/070801/SM2.95.jpg
> 
> 
> looks like i need 3.0 to get 1600!


3GHz on my Brisbane is what it took for me to break 1600. Seems to be what most A64s need to break the 1600 barrier.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 3, 2007)

My Sempron that i HAD  was running at 3.1ghz and couldn't get 1600


----------



## Wile E (Aug 3, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> My Sempron that i HAD  was running at 3.1ghz and couldn't get 1600


Thus why I said A64's. lol Ram also plays a key role. If you get 3Ghz, but your ram is running at 533Mhz, you're probably not gonna crack 1600.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 3, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Thus why I said A64's. lol Ram also plays a key role. If you get 3Ghz, but your ram is running at 533Mhz, you're probably not gonna crack 1600.



I know you said A64 i am just saying.Also i had my RAM running at 9xx with 4-4-4-4-5-16@2t I know the semprons are slower than the A64.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 7, 2007)

newest Aquamark 




CPU 2779mhz... Lets just say my RAM is kicking some ass.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 7, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I'd say that was *too* good on the stock cooling @ 1.52V.



Not stock cooling. I am using an Asus Chilly vent lux with a 70cfm fan on it.  not the best you can buy but it gets the job done with alot of noise


----------



## below ambient (Aug 7, 2007)

im tempted to try this out... where can i get sciencemark and cpumark? what versions?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 7, 2007)

Science mark 
http://www.tweakerzone.com/download.php?view.32
CPU mark 
http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchmarks/CPUMark.shtml


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 7, 2007)

SCORES

***Sciencemark***

TRT740.....................1992.86...AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @3.5Ghz
JUDAS.....................1809.10...AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @3.2Ghz
TRT740.....................1671.40...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
jc316.......................1607.11...amd Athlonx2 3600+ @ 3.05
Wile E.......................1606.10...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Rick22......................1599.38...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.95Ghz
Sneekypeet...............1591.58...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9Ghz
p o s pc.................1506.27...AMD Sempron 3200+ @ 3.1Ghz
SneekyPeet.............. 1498.27...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.75Ghz
AthlonX2...................1460.38...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.78Ghz
Fox34...................1439.33...AMD Athlon 3500+ @ 3.0Ghz
Steevo...................1350.18...AMD AthlonX2 3800+  @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.................1115.34...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.44Ghz

****CPUMARK*2.1****

TRT740.....................6862.7...AMD Athlon X2 6000 @3.5Ghz
TRT740......................6666.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.1Ghz
M3lisk........................6607...AMD Athlonx2 5600+ @ 3.21
Rick22........................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
TattyOne....................6583.7...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3Ghz
p o s pc.........................6554.6...AMD Sempron 3200+ @ 3.1Ghz
Wile E.........................6530.6...AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 3Ghz
Garb3.........................6460.8...AMD Athlon X2 5200+ @ 2.9Ghz
AthlonX2.....................6417.1...AMD Opteron 144 @ 2.9Ghz
Sneekypeet..................6417.1...AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.9ghz
TattyOne....................6399.1...AMD Athlon 4000+ @ 3.2Ghz
AthlonX2.....................5500.4 ...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.79Ghz
Sneekypeet.................5348.9...AMD Opteron 165 @ 2.7Ghz
CDAWALL.....................5105.9...AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.15Ghz

***AQUAMARK3 CPU***

JC316......................13,192...amd Athlonx2 3600+ @ 3.05
sneekypeet.................13,134...AMD Opteron 170 @ 3.oGhz
p o s pc...................12,984...AMD Sempron 3200+ @ 3.1Ghz
AthlonX2...................11,986...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz

***3DMARK05 CPU***

***3DMARK06 CPU***

AthlonX2...................1972...AMD Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.6Ghz


cLuB oC rEcOrDs...

Highest FSB......................................AthlonX2 @ 438Mhz

Highest X Clock.................................TRT740 @ 3536Mhz

Highest % FSB OC..............................AthlonX2 @ 115%

Highest % X OC................................AthlonX2 @ 67%

Highest Mem Clock DDR ......................AthlonX2 @ 690Mhz

Highest Mem Clock DDR2......................Wile E @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400>..........cdawall @ 2-3-2-0-1T @ 506Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDR400<..........AthlonX2 @ 2-2-2-0-1T @ 400Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800>.........Wile E @ 4-4-3-5-2T @ 856Mhz

Tightest Memory Timings DDRII800<................Wile E @ 4-4-4-12 @ 1072


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 7, 2007)

i can't get my X2 to get higher than my sempron.  maybe when i get better cooling.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 7, 2007)

I think I said something @1 point about those over the 3800's that they dont clock well at all...my 4600X2 only went to 2.65 and hit a huge solid wall!


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 7, 2007)

I rarely see any Athlonx2 high OC's


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 7, 2007)

usually they dont ,unless built on the Toledo core...then you at least have a chance!


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 7, 2007)

Well the next core I'm going to get is a opteron 939 dualcore 170. Those things can OC like 50%


----------



## erocker (Aug 7, 2007)

I need to post my CPU Mark scores when I get a chance, I think I'll be fourth!


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 7, 2007)

Alright post the score with a pic of the screenshot


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 7, 2007)

Fox, where has my top Aquamark score gone?  It was on the previous update :shadedshu


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 7, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Fox, where has my top Aquamark score gone?  It was on the previous update :shadedshu



hey give a guy a chance....if you get first place i get stuck in 3rd....j/k


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 7, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> Well the next core I'm going to get is a opteron 939 dualcore 170. Those things can OC like 50%



My next CPU is going to be an Opty 1210 or the upcoming cpu if i keep AMD
If i go into it is going to be a Pentium (the cheap C2D) or some core 2 duo


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry tatty, what was your score?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 8, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5089&d=1166652525

Tatty's link from post #2385!!!!

Anyways Tatty just check post #1 Athlon still has an up to date (sorta) list there!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks.....gotta have something to get up in the morning for


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 8, 2007)

ok guys check this out...got my chip running nice


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 8, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> ok guys check this out...got my chip running nice



Nice! always liked the toledo's!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 8, 2007)

come on I can do that too...lets see 3.1 or more...lmao....nice run Athlon!






Of course you are using a tenth of a volt less!


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 8, 2007)

Athon what are your temps with the OC?


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice

2500th post in this thread


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 9, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> Athon what are your temps with the OC?



im running 1.47vcore  idle im running 26C and full load is 38C..not bad but i would like them to stay lower


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 9, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> im running 1.47vcore  idle im running 26C and full load is 38C..not bad but i wuold like them to stay lower



I would like to see my temps that low.Even with the room temp being 25c i idle at 31c and load at 48c.I am working on a deal with someone on another forum for a HSF.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 10, 2007)

SCORES UPDATED..CHECK POST # 1


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 10, 2007)

well tried a bit of a suicide run and here's where she ended up!!!!!!!





















and as per Athlon's request......





thats 6607 if its too small.


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm a bit confused right now.  Stoned too.. Anyways, I've been running my htt at 900 with a 300 fsb and things have been great.  I've noticed that some are running around 1200 htt ( I thought 1000 was around the limit), so I put the ht multi to x4 and am running at 1200 without a problem.  Is this ok?  Also why can't I get my fsb over 310mhz?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 10, 2007)

erocker said:


> I'm a bit confused right now.  Stoned too.. Anyways, I've been running my htt at 900 with a 300 fsb and things have been great.  I've noticed that some are running around 1200 htt ( I thought 1000 was around the limit), so I put the ht multi to x4 and am running at 1200 without a problem.  Is this ok?  Also why can't I get my fsb over 310mhz?


If you are wanting to get past 300mhz than you will want to set the HTT back down to 3x.The chip-set could be stopping you from 310mhz or maybe your CPU has just hit its limit or your ram.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 10, 2007)

@ erocker...@ a 10Xmulti I can't get my DFI past a 320 FSB...If I lower the multi to 9X i can post to 340FSB.  Thats about it tho...I've seen reviews get way higher and I'm really not sure how they did it, but even on a 6X multi I can't break 340FSB. Now if I try to boot max FSB on my Abit Fatal1ty 939, on a 6x multi it will boot to 410 Rated Max FSB.

so it really depends on the mobo and components to some extent...but not always, as the Abit runs all the hand me downs!


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, it really doesn't matter what the multi is on my cpu, my fsb won't go any higher.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 10, 2007)

My Gigabyte mobo can get 410mhz FSB (with my sempron) my X2 won't post at anything past 250mhz.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 10, 2007)

try booting with a higher HTT and raising the multi in windows 

a64info can do it and thats how i got over 250mhz HTT on mine


----------



## below ambient (Aug 11, 2007)

would looping 3dmark suffice?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 11, 2007)

just an update to where i have gotten so far..


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 18, 2007)

Wondering if you guys could give this overclock the quick once over. Its the highest stable OC I have managed on this chip but I am sure it will go higher, I feel the ram may be holding it back. Full specs in side dropdown.

Voltage is 1.45 - Watercooled - 20'c (ambient room temp) Idle & 26-28'c Under Full Load

















Thanks In Advance


----------



## Judas (Aug 18, 2007)

Was just thinking would it a hard thing to divide the scores into 2 catagory s  Vista and XP?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 18, 2007)

BigJunit said:


> Wondering if you guys could give this overclock the quick once over. Its the highest stable OC I have managed on this chip but I am sure it will go higher, I feel the ram may be holding it back. Full specs in side dropdown.
> 
> Voltage is 1.45 - Watercooled - 20'c (ambient room temp) Idle & 26-28'c Under Full Load
> 
> ...


Very nice. Considering your ram is underclocked, I doubt very much that it's what is holding you back. Did you try clocking on a lower multi? I've had weird issues like that with my board and some cpus. Certain combinations of cpu multi, and ram dividers just wouldn't clock well.  I was actually able to overclock higher with a lower multi, or a higher ram divider in some cases.

I doubt very much you've reached the limit of the chip, considering you're only pushing 1.45v so far. In my experience, i get roughly another 100Mhz by going to 1.5v.


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 18, 2007)

Anything else that can be done to these timings? I'm hitting a wall because of the high overclock.


----------



## below ambient (Aug 21, 2007)

ok i haven't run sciencemark yet but ill edit this with my results tomorrow...

so far i tried out a different board but still couldnt get the cpu past 285 fsb... i'm going to hold off on the memory because i just put this thing together and i need a new video card....

anyways..

* X2 6000+ Windsor
* 3445 MHZ
* HTT 5X
* Multiplier 13
* FSB 265
* CPU Voltage 1.6
* DD Watercooling (not chilled)
* Patriot DDR2 6400 LLK
* Memory speed 492MHZ
* Memory timings 4-5-4-10 2.2v
* Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=225753 

*CPU Mark - 6788.6
3dMark 2005 CPU - 8521* http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3314048






more stats are on hwbot


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 21, 2007)

good scores.Close out some of the things running in the background and maybe you can get a higher score in CPU mark maybe faster in super pi


----------



## below ambient (Aug 21, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> good scores.Close out some of the things running in the background and maybe you can get a higher score in CPU mark maybe faster in super pi




the only thing running in the background is my soundcard, ATI, and my mouse... thanks though


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 21, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> My Gigabyte mobo can get 410mhz FSB (with my sempron) my X2 won't post at anything past 250mhz.



I think it's the 4600X2 that's the problem. I can't get over 260FSB at all either. Conclusion- they're shit.


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 21, 2007)

what core is your 4600?


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 21, 2007)

AM2 - Windsor - 2.86 POST Max - 1.44v real.


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 21, 2007)

you tried heavily overvolting it?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 21, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> AM2 - Windsor - 2.86 POST Max - 1.44v real.


I agree with Kenny, you need more volts. One point twenty-one GigaWATTS!!!!!! Sorry, couldn't resist. lol

Try 1.5v. Perfectly safe, as long as you keep it cool. I run my 6000+ @ 1.6v on water, also a Windsor core.


----------



## below ambient (Aug 21, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I agree with Kenny, you need more volts. One point twenty-one GigaWATTS!!!!!! Sorry, couldn't resist. lol
> 
> Try 1.5v. Perfectly safe, as long as you keep it cool. I run my 6000+ @ 1.6v on water, also a Windsor core.



any reason why i select 1.55 in the bios and cpuz shows 1.4 ?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 21, 2007)

below ambient said:


> any reason why i select 1.55 in the bios and cpuz shows 1.4 ?


Could just be mis reading it. Iirc, it misread any voltages above 1.5 on my Brisbane. Either that, or your board sets voltages way low.


----------



## below ambient (Aug 21, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Could just be mis reading it. Iirc, it misread any voltages above 1.5 on my Brisbane. Either that, or your board sets voltages way low.



for real huh...lol

yeah i think a bios update is in order.. all the newest bios' are betas and the last one was created b4 the 6000+ came out...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 21, 2007)

i am lucky (i think) my board will set the v-core higher. if i set it at 1.35v it sets at 1.37v When it is set at 1.55v it sets at 1.59v


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 22, 2007)

I can't set any higher than 1.475 (turns to 1.440). It just flicks around- dunno why. Just irritating. I'll try again though.


----------



## hat (Aug 22, 2007)

hehe, can I join? I overclocked my 5200+ to 5600+ speeds


----------



## Wile E (Aug 22, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I can't set any higher than 1.475 (turns to 1.440). It just flicks around- dunno why. Just irritating. I'll try again though.


The flicking around is also probably just a mis read. That also happened on my Brisbane.

And are you sure you can't go higher? Doesn't GB have that option to increase voltage further, by a certain percentage? Or am I thinking of MSI?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 22, 2007)

hat said:


> hehe, can I join? I overclocked my 5200+ to 5600+ speeds



you are runnin an AMD and its OC'd ...you meet the requirements....start benching and hopefully Athlon will get the scores posted!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2007)

Wile E said:


> The flicking around is also probably just a mis read. That also happened on my Brisbane.
> 
> And are you sure you can't go higher? Doesn't GB have that option to increase voltage further, by a certain percentage? Or am I thinking of MSI?



I think you are thinking of MSI because my Gigabyte doesn't have that.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 22, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think you are thinking of MSI because my Gigabyte doesn't have that.


Yeah, I think you're right.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> AM2 - Windsor - 2.86 POST Max - 1.44v real.



damn you got a better chip than me i have overvolted mine to 1.55v that reads 1.59v in easy tune 5 and 1.58v in CPU-z and i still can't post any higher than 2808mhz


----------



## Wile E (Aug 22, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn you got a better chip than me i have overvolted mine to 1.55v that reads 1.59v in easy tune 5 and 1.58v in CPU-z and i still can't post any higher than 2808mhz


Did you try different multis? Some of my chips had weird OC "holes" on certain multis and ram straps.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2007)

i have tried every mult between 5x and 12x with each one with RAM at 400,533,667,800 and the best overclock i got was with 667 and 800


----------



## below ambient (Aug 22, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have tried every mult between 5x and 12x with each one with RAM at 400,533,667,800 and the best overclock i got was with 667 and 800



ditto... im wondering if the same can be said of the ati 580 boards? im gonna find out in a few days


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 23, 2007)

Water setup is running. 2900mhz 1.4vcore. Systool reports 45c load coretemp 53/63. Orthos fails after 5min.


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 23, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have tried every mult between 5x and 12x with each one with RAM at 400,533,667,800 and the best overclock i got was with 667 and 800



Same- I can't get any higher. The only way I can boot higher is with a x12 multi resulting in a max POST of 2.95Ghz. But my RAM is  then running slow (it just won't POST if manually set to DDR 800) and it is not stable at seemingly any voltages. I'm beginning to think it might just be these particular chips. I know the 4600's not a great overclocker but it really is holding me back. I need 3+Ghz for what I want to do- but can't afford it.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 23, 2007)

heres a trick to get your sys to run faster boot with a lower multi and high HTT (lets say 10X265) then run a64info i tihnk i posted it back a few pages go to the settings tab and jack up your multi to 12 12X265=3.18ghz  this should let you go higher than the board will let you boot from and a64info will let you boost the voltage as well if that becomes an issue


---edit--- 
there its included now


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 23, 2007)

anyone run any benchmarks since the last time i updated? let me know and ill update the list


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok pospc I've got an update on the 4600 overclock. So far I've just got it up to 2.86Ghz and testing. However I had to change the memory from a former 4.4.4.12-15 to 5.5.5.15-18 and up the voltage to about 2.275. Bear in mind this RAM runs @ 4.4.4.12-15 675Mhz @ 1.8v stock. As it's stock voltage requirement is so low, I don't want to go that much higher on the RAM voltage which now seems to be my current barrier. Getting it past 808Mhz required almost another +0.75v I've also upped my vcore to 1.50v real. Bios settings: Multi is 11x, HT @ 3x, and RAM set @ 667 then oc'd.


----------



## erocker (Aug 23, 2007)

Behold, my Phenom sig!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 23, 2007)

whats up with the paper airplane?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info on the OCing.I can't get mine higher than 2.8ghz using Easy tune and what ever it was that cdawall told you about.


----------



## zaqwsx (Aug 24, 2007)

Can I join. I got an amd 3700+ that can oc to an easy 2.8 on air from 2.2 and I also have a am2 
x2 5200 coming on the way from mellow_newf. Btw what SCIENCEMARK did you guys use and can you give me a link. Thanks Alot guys .


----------



## hat (Aug 24, 2007)

ah a 5200+, I have that came CPU. It's at 2720MHz stock cooling/one bump in volts, its like 1.35625 or something. It's a screamer at stock settings


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 24, 2007)

we downlaoded most of our benchmarks from thed ownload section here so whatever sciencemark is there is the one we use


----------



## below ambient (Aug 25, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> we downlaoded most of our benchmarks from thed ownload section here so whatever sciencemark is there is the one we use



Sciencemark score?

this cant be right

Test complete._

SSE2 scalar: 5093.36141

SSE2 packed: 5040.57266

Compiled: 2834.90548

Assembly x87: 4947.67752

Peak MFLOPS: 5093.36

FLOPS/cycle: 1.48_


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2007)

post the SS of your score at the end.ex my Sempron at 3.1ghz was 1500+ post a screen shot of that thing.(i am going to take a shot in the dark and say 1700+)


----------



## below ambient (Aug 25, 2007)

ok


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2007)

this is what i am talking about bro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW that is on a Sempron. 
proof


----------



## below ambient (Aug 25, 2007)

crap.... i closed that window....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2007)

That is what people have been using that is were the scores come from.


----------



## below ambient (Aug 25, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> That is what people have been using that is were the scores come from.


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 25, 2007)

opteron 170 @3ghz 9/10 ram divider 280mhz 3-3-3-8-7-1t





opteron 170 @3ghz 1/1 ram divider 300mhz 3-3-3-8-7-1t


28.4 sec superpi run


----------



## below ambient (Aug 25, 2007)

OMFG it wont leave a chart... i ran it again last night and woke up turned my monitor on and it had started the benchmark over! wtf


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 4, 2007)

bump


----------



## PyroInc (Sep 10, 2007)

sup fellas been gone for quite some time I know, been busy with school and what not, but I'm back for sure, I'll be posting new oc's and stuff but the new scores look pretty dam hard to beat


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 10, 2007)

sup pyro....long time since i visited here ...lol

here just a bit more for my CPU score...


----------



## Fox34 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sneeky that score is rediculous with a 7600! what tweaking have you done? Gimmie an explanation of a 106 score with a 7600@ Good job


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 10, 2007)

Fox ive tweaked the livin piss outa eveything I could. Card is Vmodded now!!!!(first timer) got her @ 3GHz and runnin Ht link of 1200. Really just a solid year of fiddling around. Actually got a better score in AM3 but CPU score was lower so I posted this one instead. 

Here have a look see.....
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=39210

oh yea forgot about the PCI bus.....no idea if it helps but she's at 106MHz as well!


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 10, 2007)

The score is mainly due to the cpu speed, not the 7600 per say. I think aquamark is severly cpu limited anymore.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 10, 2007)

@ FOX...here is my setup screenie





that was B4 I pushed the core to 785MHz on the 7600!

@ Kenny ,I have to agree,sorta....All my CPU scores are over 13,000 from 2.9-3.1GHz and not much seperating but like 2-300 points. Where I really seen huge gains was in the ability to keep the RAM frequencies high,1:1 if possible yeilded me the best results! Still it wasn't a huge gain ,but there was a noticable differance.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 10, 2007)

Just run 3-4-4-10-7-1t 3.0v on the ram and you can run 1:1 on the ballistix.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 11, 2007)

It runnin the TCCD HyperX never really messed around with it just set it and let it run. I put the ballistix on the Abit to see if it help the OC on that one!


----------



## Fox34 (Sep 11, 2007)

That is incredible mem and core, what did you do to V mod it?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 11, 2007)

Vmod on the core only (pencil mod to lower resistance and increase voltage), the memory is what is capable with stick on copper RAMsinks and ATITool (no Vmod for mem).

Check out that link to my other thread , it has the link to "How To" Vmod the 7600gt from XFX. Google your card you may find a "How To" for yours!


----------



## Kasamax (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I've been having a few "problems" with my O/Cing...

I can O/C from stock with Sciencemark2 score of 1593 (originaly started the clocking to try and get an AMD into the top 10 SCMK2 scores) and can get a max clock of FSB 229.6 X 15(CPU 3403-3444 @ 1.35/1.4v - original 3K) / MEM 430.5 (861 DDR2800 - original mem ratio cpu/8 @ 748) with a SCMK2 score of 1845.79.

Any higher on the CPU than 3.4xx and it just shut's it self down, I tried changing the voltage up and down, tried changing the NB voltage and NB core voltage, tried spread spectrum, tried changing mem ratio down to 333(667), tried changing the HTT ratio down to 800 (didn't go to 600 as I've read earlier in this thread) but nothing did anything .

 So I changed the multiplyer to X14 which changed the memory ratio to an even 800 @ 400mhz at cpu/7 and clocked the FSB to 215 to get the original 3k ish CPU. Go up to 220 fsb and get 3085 cpu / 440 mem and get a SCMK2 score of 1668.96 (assumingly not as high as the original max O/C cause of the cpu speed) so I think it could be the memory not handling the O/C so change the mem down to 667 and I get to upto a fsb of about 230-235and everything's ok and keep going upto around 239-241 with the mem around about 350mhz and alls ok till I hit around the magic 3.4ghz mark and the pc either locks up or just turns it self of within 3-5 seconds . 

It's got me stuffed as to what it could be, it's not temperature cause I'm running water cooled and through benchmarks with the original max O/C it was only hitting 39C under load. I can't go any higher on the voltage than 1.4v without a volt mod and even then that'll only get me another 0.01 - 0.1/0.2 and with this board it's a bit iffy if it even works properly, the only things I have left to try is dropping the HTT even further down to 600 and try that or lower, or face uptop the fact that the board or chip just can't take the clocks 

So I await the opinions and suggestions of my peers   in hope that someone will have some "idea" that can help me tame this beast 

A bunch of details on my system and some previous bench's and specs can be found in THIS thread. But for time savings sake the chips an AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 125W on an asrock AliveXfire-esata2 board.

Anyway thanks in advance and hopefully I'll be able to get something "more" out of this thing and have a well done rig with a score to be proud of to jolin the club with


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2007)

@ Kasamax....3.4GHz on an AMD chip is pretty top notch. It could be just as simple as the chip has no more to give. My siggestion at this point is to lower the multi ,so you may /can raise the FSB an RAM to increse scores. say 243 x14 or 262 X13 and so on!


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 13, 2007)

Is it odd that I can get some of these numbers without OC'ing at all?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2007)

not really concidering I can do 1660's with a 939....so why should it be a surprize...In my eyes its exaclty why I never took the leap to AM2!



BTW Athlon can you add this to the 05 CPU?
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=10871312


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 13, 2007)

I mean all the numbers listed....I was just wondering. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy OC'ing, I was just looking around and I don't really see a need to OC my 6000+.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2007)

So you are saying you can do almost 2000 in SM2 with no OC...post a screenie and take top honors then!

And no offense intended here but I would really hope to hell it would concidering only a few of us are on AM2 .....let alone a 6000+ or even DDR2.


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 13, 2007)

No, I was saying I could get into the rankings on stock. With literally 2 mins of tweaking I was able to get over 1700 in SM2.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok so ur 2 mins of tweakin on your rig just beats out a 939 on DDR ...not really much to say about that then is there?


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm not trying to start a flame war here, I was simply asking a question.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2007)

I wasnt either...just stating that ur non Oc'd AM2 is just about equal to a completely tweaked 939 on DDR. So that being said ,there is reason to OC and performance gains to be had. Thats what I ment by what I was posting.

If you see no need ,thats cool , its your equiptment. I just have the opinion of more is always better, but like I say ...Its yours.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Fox34 (Sep 13, 2007)

Agreed with sneeky, We are using old tech and still being in the ranks against the 6000+ am2 systems.


----------



## Kasamax (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll have to try SCMK2 on my old am2 x2 4200+ and my old 939 3500+ and see what they get stock


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Sep 13, 2007)

Kasamax said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've been having a few "problems" with my O/Cing...
> 
> ...



6000+'s dont overclock very much, unless you have phase or liquid, and even then its tough...


----------



## Kasamax (Sep 13, 2007)

FOXCONN1115 said:


> 6000+'s dont overclock very much, unless you have phase or liquid, and even then its tough...



Ahh well, wasn't expecting anything great. Well I kinda was but hell at stock it's not too bad still, wondering whether the time I spent with the water cooling the cpu and the (seemingly) bodgy x1950pro's was worth the effort and cost. Though the cpu under full load running at a max of 38C and the vid cards a max of about 40C I'm quite happy and I can finaly say I have water cooling now as well after soooo many years lol.

*Thinks back to his old 1800+ Athlon and 2400+ Sempron (running at 3000+ on air) socket A cpu's and sighs*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 13, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> I wasnt either...just stating that ur non Oc'd AM2 is just about equal to a completely tweaked 939 on DDR. So that being said ,there is reason to OC and performance gains to be had. Thats what I ment by what I was posting.
> 
> If you see no need ,thats cool , its your equiptment. I just have the opinion of more is always better, but like I say ...Its yours.



you say it's your but i say... up yours 
I am running AM2 and i have scored higher than others on 939 when both of us were running 2.4ghz(stock) and i had ram stock speed and timings his overclocked and tweaked. I still got faster super PI and about 200 points higher in 3d mark 05.I am just saying that AM2 using DDR2 does give you a slight advantage


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 13, 2007)

Kasamax said:


> Ahh well, wasn't expecting anything great. Well I kinda was but hell at stock it's not too bad still, wondering whether the time I spent with the water cooling the cpu and the (seemingly) bodgy x1950pro's was worth the effort and cost. Though the cpu under full load running at a max of 38C and the vid cards a max of about 40C I'm quite happy and I can finaly say I have water cooling now as well after soooo many years lol.
> 
> *Thinks back to his old 1800+ Athlon and 2400+ Sempron (running at 3000+ on air) socket A cpu's and sighs*



that is using a Gigabyte kit.Damn that is cool.I can't wait to see how a custom set up would do using a dual 120mm rad or something bigger and using a DD TDX water block Swiftech MCP 350 or a 655. I think you could get 3.4ghz or 3.2ghz easy that CPU.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey P O S when you learn to read, I guess we may have an intelligent discussion here, as your last two post show your inability to do so. I had already said its possible to do better with AM2, what my point was is the comment was made that he saw no reason to OC, where I said why not ,because his PC was only turning #'s as good as a fully tweaked 939. Secondly your responce to Kasamax further proves you cant read, as he has already stated his CPU does 3.4GHz and he was wanting more out of hig rig. 

Try reading completely the conversation ahead of you so you dont step off on someone all uninformed next time!!!!!

Also you were very proud of your sempy, but have yet to post anything with this new AM2???? How bout some screenies of this "advantage" then?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is my new AM3 score after some tweaking on my ram and CPU 2.78ghz still


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 16, 2007)

Good GFX score...You should be able to tweak more of a CPU score out of your equiptment tho. But still all around good score! 

Are you still on backup RAM or what's the situation there?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2007)

My Geil ram is working again after hours of cleaning every pin and the mobo slots tweaking settings and putting a better fan over them and it is working now. I can't get anymore out of the CPU yet it overheats to the 60c mark and turns off so i am going to have to wait for a few months till i get water cooling than i will try higher on CPU. My GPU is doing great i had it up to 600mhz for that run.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 16, 2007)

Any way to mod that cooler with a cheap high CFM fan? Seems like a cheap alternative for maybe a gain,as compared to H2O.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> Any way to mod that cooler with a cheap high CFM fan? Seems like a cheap alternative for maybe a gain,as compared to H2O.



i have already done that. The cooler i am using started with a 5x CFM fan so i put on a 7x CFM fan. don't remember were i found it. The fan is kind of old but it only gave me a 7c drop in temps.I also have changed the thermal paste about 2 weeks ago that gave me a 1c drop.I am going to try some time this week to take the HSF fan off and clean it vary good maybe lap it after i see how it looks after being cleaned to a shine again.


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Sep 27, 2007)

i get like. 120K+ with my setup..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 27, 2007)

thats no suprose you shuold get at least 200,000 with it


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Sep 29, 2007)

how do you figure that? its only the 320mb edition not the 640..


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 29, 2007)

because this is what I get runnin 2.9GHz with 2X7600's....









Oh and Athlon how bout a CPU score upgrade for me @ 3.1 GHz....New drivers gains CPU score....gotta love it!


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Sep 30, 2007)

yea well.. comparing am2 and 939 is kinda harsh. socket 939 and ddr gen 1 runs about as fast as ddr2 and am2, reason being... mostly timings.. also, your gpu oc is insane... over 700 core.. mines only 550core OCed... lol and you're running sli, i am not.. i upgraded from 939, and the scores in memory latency and timings are beat by 939..   you're also running a god damn opteron. they just pwn. lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 30, 2007)

FOXCONN1115 said:


> yea well.. comparing am2 and 939 is kinda harsh. socket 939 and ddr gen 1 runs about as fast as ddr2 and am2, reason being... mostly timings.. also, your gpu oc is insane... over 700 core.. mines only 550core OCed... lol and you're running sli, i am not.. i upgraded from 939, and the scores in memory latency and timings are beat by 939..   you're also running a god damn opteron. they just pwn. lol



UMMMM thank you??????


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 30, 2007)

i dont know if you really deserve an update peet...lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 30, 2007)

Come on man its almost 100 points more on the CPU!!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 30, 2007)

100 point update

Hehehe


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 30, 2007)

but look  at it this way.....just showin how close this is runnin compared to the AM2 setups!!!!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 30, 2007)

FOXCONN1115 said:


> yea well.. comparing am2 and 939 is kinda harsh. socket 939 and ddr gen 1 runs about as fast as ddr2 and am2, reason being... mostly timings.. also, your gpu oc is insane... over 700 core.. mines only 550core OCed... lol and you're running sli, i am not.. i upgraded from 939, and the scores in memory latency and timings are beat by 939..   you're also running a god damn opteron. they just pwn. lol


But better ram, and you'll pull way ahead in the ram department. 1000MHz CAS4 pwns. lol.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 30, 2007)

FOXCONN1115 said:


> yea well.. comparing am2 and 939 is kinda harsh. socket 939 and ddr gen 1 runs about as fast as ddr2 and am2, reason being... mostly timings.. also, your gpu oc is insane... over 700 core.. mines only 550core OCed... lol and you're running sli, i am not.. i upgraded from 939, and the scores in memory latency and timings are beat by 939..   you're also running a god damn opteron. they just pwn. lol



you are kidding right? you do understand that even if he pulled off a 1ghz core speed on his 7600s it wouldnt beat a 8800GTS 320 correct? clock speed makes no difference unless you compare similar cards ie 2 7600 at the same speed get the same scores...


not to mention cas 5 ddr2 @1ghz is going to beat cas3 DDR1 @ sub-600mhz

your 4600 X2 is running @ about the same speed as his? so how in anyway is his system better than yours?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 1, 2007)

cdawall said:


> even if he pulled off a 1ghz core speed on his 7600s it wouldnt beat a 8800GTS 320 correct? clock speed makes no difference unless you compare similar cards ie 2 7600 at the same speed get the same scores...




Cd can you explain this a little better for me? I'm not trying to poke fun or start some sort of argument, I just dont get the ending part. I obviously understand that 2 7600's in SLI should be NO comparison for a 8800. The part where 2 7600 get the same scores is throwing me!?


----------



## Fox34 (Oct 1, 2007)

So  I just wanna post in here I officially got to 3 stable, though my temps are bad, its not like crashing bad, though last night(the pc was on for about 3 days) i was converting a video to avi or something like that and all of a sudden, no video, the video card fans (i think) got wicked loud, and I had to restart to get it to work again. But most scores are updated and there are some everest screenies floating around here, lemme find them..


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like I'm going to have to post mine up here. Got pretty decent scores I think, but for some reason CPUMark always freezes on my system, no matter what clocks I use.


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wile E said:


> But better ram, and you'll pull way ahead in the ram department. 1000MHz CAS4 pwns. lol.



yea.. I'm CAS5 though.  but I do get better OC and scores than a friend with the same system as mine with the CAS4 SLI memory, don't know how or why..


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Oct 1, 2007)

cdawall said:


> you are kidding right? you do understand that even if he pulled off a 1ghz core speed on his 7600s it wouldnt beat a 8800GTS 320 correct? clock speed makes no difference unless you compare similar cards ie 2 7600 at the same speed get the same scores...
> 
> 
> not to mention cas 5 ddr2 @1ghz is going to beat cas3 DDR1 @ sub-600mhz
> ...



SLI beats any 1 single card, although given I do have 320MB of VRAM. as for ram, he has better timings/latency than I do, where as I have higher speed. not saying his system is better than mine, but damn close in performance. I have a friend with a 939 single core system with almost equal performance to me.. psychomage343..


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have an update.. Was able to OC my vid card some more.. now at 615/950  and my AM3..


----------



## cdawall (Oct 2, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> Cd can you explain this a little better for me? I'm not trying to poke fun or start some sort of argument, I just dont get the ending part. I obviously understand that 2 7600's in SLI should be NO comparison for a 8800. The part where 2 7600 get the same scores is throwing me!?



basically wat i meant was that any 7600 will perform the same as any other 7600 @ the same clocks




FOXCONN1115 said:


> SLI beats any 1 single card, although given I do have 320MB of VRAM. as for ram, he has better timings/latency than I do, where as I have higher speed. not saying his system is better than mine, but damn close in performance. I have a friend with a 939 single core system with almost equal performance to me.. psychomage343..



NO that is WRONG if you SLi a pair of 7300 they WILL NOT outperform a 8600 by ITSELF same goes for every other kind of card a pair of 7600GT's should NOT beat you 8800GTS even if its a 320mb ed.


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Oct 3, 2007)

cdawall said:


> basically wat i meant was that any 7600 will perform the same as any other 7600 @ the same clocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but yet 2x 8800gts 320mb's outperform a single 8800gtx..


----------



## cdawall (Oct 3, 2007)

FOXCONN1115 said:


> but yet 2x 8800gts 320mb's outperform a single 8800gtx..



thats against the point



			
				FOXCONN1115 said:
			
		

> SLI beats any 1 single card



2x 8600GTS does not beat a 8800GTX and those happen to be under _any cards_


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 4, 2007)

ok so i got myself 4 1gb stick of pc3200 and after messing with it for awhile(timings and such) i got it to boot and load to windows and even overclock a little..ive actually been running orthos for about an hour now..everything seems to be stable..are there any problems any of you might know of when running 4 sticks of ram in a 939 board? i attached a screenshot with cpuz running to show my settings..in my mind if all 4 sticks are doing what the first set did without a problem..i mean its even running 4 sticks of double sided ram at 1T....


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Oct 5, 2007)

those are some damn good timings for that chip.. i had the same chip and could only hit 2.65 with a thermalright xp 120 and panaflo 120mm, steady at 32degrees


----------



## Steevo (Oct 24, 2007)

Too warm still to go further. If i had liquid or liquid and a pelt I could probably pass 3Ghz easily. Before this test I was running Orthos for a half hour.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice 1 steevo, but is that 3800 really that warm at 1.4V+? 

Seems IIRC I ran mine at like 1.55V+ befor it got to hot to run on air!


----------



## Steevo (Oct 24, 2007)

With F@H running it runs 47C according to Everest, and others say one core is about 50C



I have all my case fans turned on low so they are quiet, and thermal control on the AC64 fan. So it is turning about 2,000 RPM at that temp.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 20, 2007)

i'd like to join, i can run it at 2950mhz stable. bios doesn't like 3.0 though i can run it at 3.0 through windows.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 20, 2007)

interesting aspect that you want to join my club after you was slamming my club..


----------



## panchoman (Nov 20, 2007)

since when was i slamming your club? if anyone was slammed, it seems to me, for the amd club, which if you notice, was kindly poofed away by thermo on my request, so as to keep the club forum to one page cause i felt bad for clubs that were on the second page.

if you deny me entry into this club, thats perfectly fine...


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 20, 2007)

Actully, AthlonX2 was slamming pretty much all of the other clubs here...panchoman, don't worry about this. AthlonX2 is a dick, so why even want to be part of this club?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 20, 2007)

I believe pancho the line was something like you telling athlon to quit trolling because he was jealous that this club wasnt any good!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 20, 2007)

I want to be in this club because i've talked with pos, about closing the amd 3.0 club, because  i've realised that pos shouldn't have started the amd 3.0 ghz club because it basically it turned out to be the same idea as this club, only it took in people that had very high clocks. and so i've decided to talk to pos about closing that and joining this one, because its not fair to this club that we're running the amd 3.0 club, which turns out to be just a 13373r version of this club.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 20, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> I believe pancho the line was something like you telling athlon to quit trolling because he was jealous that this club wasnt any good!



i asked him politely to quit trashing other people's because he FELT that his club was inferior to the newer clubs. and i do apologize for that comment. mods have already asked to stop this discussion, and i will not say anything further on this. I've come here asking to be a member of this club and be under the leadership of someone who has gone around trashing my clubs...

as i said above, if you deny me entry into this club, thats fine with me.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 20, 2007)

honestly pancho this club has been dead for quite awhile now..but it may spark back up with the release of the phenoms..as i stated long ago anyone is welcome to join as long as they have been at tpu for 30 days


----------



## panchoman (Nov 20, 2007)

so am i in or out? as for the dead part, lets fix that, shall we?


----------



## xvi (Nov 20, 2007)

About the whole "Anyone can join" thing..
What if someone (who will remain anonymous) wished to join, but only had a Sck754 Sempron 3400+, finished SuperPI 1M in a little under 40 seconds, and has a ScienceMark 2.0 score of just under 1000.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 20, 2007)

xvi said:


> About the whole "Anyone can join" thing..
> What if someone (who will remain anonymous) wished to join, but only had a Sck754 Sempron 3400+, finished SuperPI 1M in a little under 40 seconds, and has a ScienceMark 2.0 score of just under 1000.


Is it overclocked, and have you been here for more than 30 days? If both of these answers are yes, I don't see why Athlon wouldn't let you in.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 20, 2007)

xvi said:


> About the whole "Anyone can join" thing..
> What if someone (who will remain anonymous) wished to join, but only had a Sck754 Sempron 3400+, finished SuperPI 1M in a little under 40 seconds, and has a ScienceMark 2.0 score of just under 1000.



im in so can you 

my rigs not that superior to yours


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 2, 2007)

pretty much as wile e said,30 days at tpu and an overclocked amd pc and your in


----------



## panchoman (Dec 2, 2007)

do you have to be in possesion of the overclocked chip? like what if you used to have it, but you sold it?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 2, 2007)

you have to own it at the time you post benchies


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 3, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> pretty much as wile e said,30 days at tpu and an overclocked amd pc and your in



Does it matter what kind of AMD CPU it is? Would an OC'd K6-2 count? Got this and it was originally 450MHz.

I can't run any benchmarks tho...the CPU bit the dust

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=268439


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 3, 2007)

as long as you can run benchies you can join


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2007)

my new laptop cpu


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 3, 2007)

sweet pt run some benchies i always wondered how amd's mobile chip ran


----------



## Wile E (Dec 3, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> sweet pt run some benchies i always wondered how amd's mobile chip ran


+1

A laptop may be in my near future, and I want to know if saving money and getting an AMD vs a Core2 lappy is worth it.


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2007)

wich benchs do you wan't me to run?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 3, 2007)

whatever you have time for personally id like a sciencemark


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2007)

i can do some more

edit:
AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile TL-60 (Trinidad)@ 2ghz


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 3, 2007)

Not too shabby for a laptop .... See about a 3DMark to see how well the Mobile 2600 works?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 3, 2007)

actually im quite im press with the sciencemark being it only behind my desktop by 400


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> Not too shabby for a laptop .... See about a 3DMark to see how well the Mobile 2600 works?



will do in a few hours, going to sleep now
the gfx is a HD2600 mobile 512MB DDR2 wich stock clocks are 500mhz core, 400mhz ram, wich are overclokable to 573/486 respectively (it does 220 avg, on atitool fuzy cube thing)



AthlonX2 said:


> actually im quite im press with the sciencemark being it only behind my desktop by 400



ddr2 helping a lot, but as soon as i get some time to look for a cpu oc tool will try more 


ps: i'm coming for a c2d e2180 at 3.5ghz and on general use i'm not seeing it being much slower 
it has done all i asked without lagging so far


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 3, 2007)

That 2600 should do pretty well...seems like a HD version of say an X800 series desktop Video card. My 800/850 always did me good. Plus , just assuming here, but you get SM3.0 as well correct?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 3, 2007)

SM4 and DX10


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> SM4 and DX10



precisely


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 3, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> as long as you can run benchies you can join



Ahh, ok.

first I gotta get a new CPU cause that one in my other post bit the dust.....


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2007)

at default 1024x768
gfx overclocked to 580/486


edit:
not aproved 'cause i have to mod drivers for them to work with mobility cards such as mine


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 3, 2007)

I'd like to make a contribution


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 3, 2007)

@ bluefox we dont use 3d06 check first post for list of benchmarks we are currently using

@pt you want me to add your scores to the list?


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> @pt you want me to add your scores to the list?




sure


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 6, 2007)

i figured id post this here because i doubt im the only one who cant undervolt there cpu through bios, good to spread the word hope this helps some other ppl

in A64 Info u can undervolt ur cpu in windows theres a drop down box under voltages on the settings tab settings. 
As a side note theres also alot more memory options than i have in bios like odd divisor correct

I just noticed this today, since i should be getting my A8N sli today and iv been wanting undervolt and burn in my cpu because i know the reason i cant oc more than 2.4 is board related 
Hopefully the new board confirms that and i can oc further cause look at these clocks at 1.175VStock is 1.35




Been running prime stable now for almost an hour hoping to break 3Ghz on air with this beast  when i get my new board


----------



## cdawall (Dec 6, 2007)

just cause it undervolts well doesnt mean it will oc well my old s754 3000+ could run @ stock 2ghz @1.25v from 1.5v stock


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 6, 2007)

yea but my board craps out over  2.4 regardless of voltage or other settings  cause the pci/agp clock lock don't work so i have to use 8:2:1 ratios and agp don't like to run higher than 66mhz
+ thats not stock clocks thats stable overclocked 30% and undervolted

btw my voltage flux in cpuz thats normal right because my friends intel did the same thing


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 7, 2007)

alright here we go.. 

AM3: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sciencemark: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Verifications: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I believe I have some records?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2007)

we dont use 3dmark06 for any tests


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 7, 2007)

I was just posting proof of clocks and such.. along with AM3 and Sciencemark.. :\


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2007)

updated


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 9, 2007)

heres my CPUMARK


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 9, 2007)

oh wait.. another bench


----------



## OCQuadNick (Dec 31, 2007)

*i Wanna join >.>*






:] im new to over clocking so dont mess with me too much >.>


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe I have an update.. I wish to take the highest Mem clock/OC spot XD


----------



## Wile E (Jan 3, 2008)

Bluefox1115 said:


> I believe I have an update.. I wish to take the highest Mem clock/OC spot XD
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080103/bluefox1115632.jpg


You beat my highest mem clock of 1200MHz (which was strangely never posted), but I believe trt still has you beat for highest cpu clock @ 3536.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 3, 2008)

O.O yeah.. my CPU doesn't like the 3.5GHz+ range.. but my HT and mem clocks are pretty high..  what were you using to hit 1200? I must say though, my 5600 is keeping on par with the 6000


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 4, 2008)

<b>ill get on adding these scores shortly,and i do remeber you having the memory that high wile e just never got around to putting it up sorry about that bud</b>


----------



## reverze (Jan 4, 2008)

Does someone want to help me a little with o/c my x2 6000?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 4, 2008)

Bluefox1115 said:


> O.O yeah.. my CPU doesn't like the 3.5GHz+ range.. but my HT and mem clocks are pretty high..  what were you using to hit 1200? I must say though, my 5600 is keeping on par with the 6000


Your 5600 is doing very well. 

My 1200MHz score was from a set of Crucial Balistix PC6400.

I just got a set of Transcend AXeRam 1200MHz today tho. 1200MHz 5-5-5-15 2.2v for $132. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820208343

Got it up to 1400Mhz 5-5-5-15 2.34V already.







@Athlon- It's no problem on the score, man. It happens. Also, don't add this, it's on my Intel System. Might slap it in the AMD setup for some benches in the future tho. lol.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 5, 2008)

thankies  yea I'm using ballistix pc6400.. it keeps crapping out and coming back when i run over 1100mhz


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 5, 2008)

reverze said:


> Does someone want to help me a little with o/c my x2 6000?



I think you Zalman 9500 and your mobo might limit your OCing abilities due to mainly heat, and motherboard bios options.. although I'm never used an MSI board so I can't really say.. Although... the 6000 is a bit tricky to OC in the first place.. they don't get much of an OC due to heat and core threshold on speed.. I was thinking of a 6400+ black edition, but my 5600+ draws less power and heat and I can OC to nearly 3.5GHz


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Your 5600 is doing very well.
> 
> My 1200MHz score was from a set of Crucial Balistix PC6400.
> 
> ...





 thats preatty cool.. is transcend good?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey it would be kool if this thread added  AMD OverDrive Beachmark results, no???


----------



## reverze (Jan 5, 2008)

Bluefox1115 said:


> I think you Zalman 9500 and your mobo might limit your OCing abilities due to mainly heat, and motherboard bios options.. although I'm never used an MSI board so I can't really say.. Although... the 6000 is a bit tricky to OC in the first place.. they don't get much of an OC due to heat and core threshold on speed.. I was thinking of a 6400+ black edition, but my 5600+ draws less power and heat and I can OC to nearly 3.5GHz



Hmmm.. I think this cooler should definitely be sufficient to properly cool this proc.. I see people who get 3.4 with the stock cooler, and 3.5 stable with the aftermarket..

Just kinda confused on where to start even after reading some tutorials.. Need some one on one help


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2008)

I wonder why my numbers aren't posted?  Mabye I never posted my numbers to begin with...  When the temps drop here once again in a week or so I'm going for 3.4ghz on my Opty.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 14, 2008)

hmm sounds good ill see what i can do about getting these scores updated a little..i need a bitch to update scores if you guys want to continue the thread,lol


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Your 5600 is doing very well.
> 
> My 1200MHz score was from a set of Crucial Balistix PC6400.
> 
> ...



Dude I'm buying a set.


----------



## erocker (Jan 14, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> hmm sounds good ill see what i can do about getting these scores updated a little..i need a bitch to update scores if you guys want to continue the thread,lol




Sorry, I'm already Alcpone's "bitch".


----------



## erocker (Jan 14, 2008)

Wile E.... 1400mhz DDR2!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Dude I'm buying a set.


They just went down another $30. $107 

I definitely recommend this ram. D9 GMH


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> Wile E.... 1400mhz DDR2!


And what's really amazing is, I didn't even try. Set them to 2.34V, and they made it to 700MHz. I haven't even tried 2.4V yet.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> They just went down another $30. $107
> 
> I definitely recommend this ram. D9 GMH



I might buy 2 sets after next weekend


----------



## erocker (Jan 14, 2008)

I think I'd have to cut the "fins" off the heatsink to get them to work in my motherboard...


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> I think I'd have to cut the "fins" off the heatsink to get them to work in my motherboard...


Why?


----------



## Bytor (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## pbmaster (Jan 15, 2008)

Here we go.


----------



## Fox34 (Jan 15, 2008)

long time no see everybody. Left for a while cause..well that in a different thread anyway hows all the clocks and shit? have you seen solaris's new gpu clock


----------



## watts289 (Jan 28, 2008)

add me 

i got an thlon x2 3800+ (2.0Ghz) overclocked to 3.0Ghz

15,051 in 3Dmark 05!

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=13756342


----------



## watts289 (Jan 29, 2008)

bump


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 29, 2008)

I forgot all about this club.Has there been any X2 5000+ BE post on here?


----------



## Fox34 (Jan 31, 2008)

Watts I have the same proc, you may want to clock it down to 2.5, I saw a huge increase in performance when I clocked down because you can tighten your ram down alot more and lower the volts back to stock .


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 31, 2008)

First time running Science Mark, here is my score...





[img=http://img82.imageshack.us/img82/3795/sciencemark20bm7.th.jpg]


----------



## Wile E (Feb 1, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> Watts I have the same proc, you may want to clock it down to 2.5, I saw a huge increase in performance when I clocked down because you can tighten your ram down alot more and lower the volts back to stock .


Or you can just raise your ram volts, and tighten the timings.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 1, 2008)

My CPU Mark Score


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 2, 2008)

COME GET SOME!1!1! ER  YEAH!  lol sorry, had to.. A 5600+ still beating 6000+'s, and 6400+'s. MmMM delicious.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 2, 2008)

*I cannot believe my legendary 6000+*



AphexDreamer said:


> My CPU Mark Score



is still on top none of these 6400+ chips can knock it off.  Come on guys you can beat it.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Okay I called in a heavy hitter*



trt740 said:


> is still on top none of these 6400+ chips can knock it off.  Come on guys you can beat it.



He has a 6400+ that does 3.8ghz maybe he can make my record fall


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 3, 2008)

give me phase change and an unlocked multi...and ill pwn your 6400 with my 3600  look at my specs im crazy ill do it. ask me how many volts iv put through this you guys will cry....but just to let you know its currently safe at 1.425


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 3, 2008)

hey fellas i just bought myself a DFI Lanparty 790FX,Phenom 9600 BE and some HyperX 800 so ill post some benchies as soon as the parts make it in


----------



## philbrown23 (Feb 3, 2008)

here's mine


----------



## philbrown23 (Feb 3, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> give me phase change and an unlocked multi...and ill pwn your 6400 with my 3600  look at my specs im crazy ill do it. ask me how many volts iv put through this you guys will cry....but just to let you know its currently safe at 1.425



dude 1.425  mine is running 1.55 volts stable  cpu-z reads 1.44 but my bios is what tells the truth and I set the volts myself.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 3, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> here's mine



Why do you have Nvidia control center and CCC all on the same system tray?  TV tuner?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 3, 2008)

scores are updated as of right now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 3, 2008)

i want to see the benchs from the quad...


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 3, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> dude 1.425  mine is running 1.55 volts stable  cpu-z reads 1.44 but my bios is what tells the truth and I set the volts myself.



cpu-z actually reads my temops perfect which i was happy about


----------



## pt (Feb 3, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> hey fellas i just bought myself a DFI Lanparty 790FX,Phenom 9600 BE and some HyperX 800 so ill post some benchies as soon as the parts make it in




waiting impatiently here


----------



## Wile E (Feb 3, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> hey fellas i just bought myself a DFI Lanparty 790FX,Phenom 9600 BE and some HyperX 800 so ill post some benchies as soon as the parts make it in



Can't wait to see what she can do. If you want, I'll match your ram/cpu clocks as best as possible with my Q6600, and run some comparison benches, just for a point of reference.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 6, 2008)

ended up trashing the idea of getting the hyperx 800,instead i got some ocz reaper and some ballistix both of the 800 flavor so we will see what ruins better and sell the other here on tpu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> ended up trashing the idea of getting the hyperx 800,instead i got some ocz reaper and some ballistix both of the 800 flavor so we will see what ruins better and sell the other here on tpu



i am thinking the OCZ will run better but the ballistix is some kick ass ram but after all so is the OCZ.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Can't wait to see what she can do. If you want, I'll match your ram/cpu clocks as best as possible with my Q6600, and run some comparison benches, just for a point of reference.



I want to see that so i hope he goes for it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2008)

I have offred to let him use my Blood Iron to give em a run and see if the are ok....Figured a bit of memtest, and some OC till he wants to stop...Just bing the beer Athlon and Ill open the windows before you get here!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 16, 2008)

just an update on how the build is going so far






SCORES

3D05 stock: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4012381


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 18, 2008)

are there any intel quad owners that want to run same clocks and compare?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 18, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> just an update on how the build is going so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you checked how high you can push the multi yet?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 19, 2008)

YES SIR THE MULTI GOES TO 24.5 IN bios AND 47 THROUGH amd oVERDRIVE..CURRENTLY RUNNING IT A 14


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 19, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> are there any intel quad owners that want to run same clocks and compare?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=640689&postcount=2691

Wile-e may help that cause!!!!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 21, 2008)

im not quite sure if you guys ever ran specviewperf..i just ran it on my phenom with good results

View attachment 12354


----------



## Bytor (Feb 21, 2008)

*UPDATE!!!*


----------



## Wile E (Feb 21, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> im not quite sure if you guys ever ran specviewperf..i just ran it on my phenom with good results
> 
> View attachment 12354


I'm currently downloading (albeit VERY slowly. lol.) I'll clock down to 2.6GHz and run it. And how about we run wPrime as well? I have ver 1.60. http://www.wprime.net/download.html

Also, what's your ram speed set at? 800Mhz?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 20, 2008)

figured i'd throw some screenies up here take a few leads if i will. 












also compare link for that 3dmark05 cpu score

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4107494


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 20, 2008)

and an aqamark score to add to the list


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 20, 2008)

and sciencemark


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey guys I might be joining soon. How far do you think I can get my Windsor 90nm X2 4200+ on a Gigabyte 790FX with a Arctic Cooling Freezer 64


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 20, 2008)

Those are some really nice scores exodus.... but the op hasn't posted in a while so don't be too disappointed if the score isn't updated!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 20, 2008)

awe boo, someone let me be the moderator of this then lol

i'm currently stress testing tonight for a 3.5 stable clock 292x12 with my memory at 1168 5,5,5,8 2t, hopefully get it and then i'll redo the benchies. lol


----------



## Wile E (Mar 20, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Hey guys I might be joining soon. How far do you think I can get my Windsor 90nm X2 4200+ on a Gigabyte 790FX with a Arctic Cooling Freezer 64



What revision shows up in cpu-z?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 20, 2008)

Wile E said:


> What revision shows up in cpu-z?



I think around 2.8ghz maybe 3ghz at the highest. the Windosors usually between 2.8-2.9ish


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 20, 2008)

my x2 4600 maxes out at 2800mhz have it clocked at 2769mhz so that is a downer that is physically the limit for that chip tho nothing else


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 20, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think around 2.8ghz maybe 3ghz at the highest. the Windosors usually between 2.8-2.9ish



I believe he means like B2 or B3 that sort of a revision number. Look on the right side of the CPU display in CPU-z.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 20, 2008)

With a Windsor, it's probably a B1 or B2.  Doubt it's a B3.


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 21, 2008)

could u post a screenie of cpuz for us?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 21, 2008)

hey FOX do you still have a template to keep this thread up to date?


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 21, 2008)

I have a windsor, and I can run at  3.5.. 3.48 stable.. 5600+..


----------



## Wile E (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, it all depends on the revision. The early Windsors topped out between 2.8 and 2.9 for most of them.  Those are revision F2.

The newer Windsors easily get over 3GHz. Some of the best ones approaching 3.7. Those are revision F3. This is what the 6000+ and 6400+ are, for instance.


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 21, 2008)

no, that is long gone in my email


----------



## cdawall (Mar 21, 2008)

should easily be up to 3+ghz before to long i just need a new PSU for it the one it has isn't worth shit


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 21, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> no, that is long gone in my email



LMK if ya want to mess with it at all I will send ya the same template I did back then. Same exact, I found it in my sent emails...lol


Up to you if you'd like to keep it updated!


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 21, 2008)

I guess I could run that again, what about athlon? I dont want to take his thunder


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 21, 2008)

lol...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 6, 2008)

this thread should come back to life. There are many 5kBE that would be good to compare on here


----------



## cdawall (Jul 7, 2008)

hehe like mine?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 7, 2008)

yeah like your cdawall


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 7, 2008)

I might buy a 5000+ and pop it in my 780G with my Ballistix and show you my 1337 OCin skillz.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 7, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I might buy a 5000+ and pop it in my 780G with my Ballistix and show you my 1337 OCin skillz.



try and top 3.488ghz bro


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 7, 2008)

i actually though this thread was deleted..


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 7, 2008)

SPY CREEPIN AROUND HERE


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 7, 2008)

so there is going to be a 45nm dual core?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 7, 2008)

Run ive been caught


----------



## erocker (Jul 7, 2008)

That CPU-Z looks extrememly fake to me.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 7, 2008)

erocker said:


> That CPU-Z looks extrememly fake to me.



+1 
here is a SS of the one posted and a real one


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol Hax.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 7, 2008)

its an intel DC look at the stepping M0 hmm wonder what camp thats out of?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 7, 2008)

cdawall said:


> its an intel DC look at the stepping M0 hmm wonder what camp thats out of?



hahah you can also tell because theirs no 3dnow...and the 64bit code is intels not amd's......thats a modified E7200 cpu-z


----------



## cdawall (Jul 7, 2008)

here are some of my scores


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 8, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> SPY CREEPIN AROUND HERE



My fake CPU-z >urs


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 16, 2008)

hello my friend , yeh i find what i need here , i want to join guys , me and  my amd 6000 need advice ,

now i want some help guys with this 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=64459


----------



## Andy_007 (Jul 18, 2008)

I want to join aswell, I currently have a X2 4200+ G2 Brisbane 2.2ghz@3.26ghz 326x10@1.44V. Ive been looking at the last few pages and was wondering is it safe to push 1.55V though the CPU, any bad affects, degradation, dead cpus etc.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## cdawall (Jul 18, 2008)

hey pos my block/res showed up  only thing is why only 3 bolt thrus?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 19, 2008)

cdawall said:


> hey pos my block/res showed up  only thing is why only 3 bolt thrus?



cool that is showed up... sorry about the 3 i thought all 4 were in that pack...does the finish on the block look ok to you?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 19, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> cool that is showed up... sorry about the 3 i thought all 4 were in that pack...does the finish on the block look ok to you?



its cool i swapped for shorter screws anyway haha


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 1, 2008)

thread of mine awake from the dead,awake from the abandoned pages of tpu.move back to the top where you belong,and kill the one they call erocker..lolz


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2008)

Holy Crap. Completely forgot about this thread again. lol.


----------



## Fox34 (Dec 5, 2008)

same here lol. Hey I got my server back up, URL Koffeekup.org. Servers off right now due to power issues in my home but it will prob go on tonight. You can check pics of the server on my myspace, myspace.com/autococker34 feel free to add me too =D. So anybody OC a black edition recently?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> same here lol. Hey I got my server back up, URL Koffeekup.org. Servers off right now due to power issues in my home but it will prob go on tonight. You can check pics of the server on my myspace, myspace.com/autococker34 feel free to add me too =D. So anybody OC a black edition recently?



a 5kBE? if your talking about that then yes i have. I got 3.4ghz@1.72v (sucks!)


----------



## Fox34 (Dec 8, 2008)

whats your temps on that?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> whats your temps on that?



40c idle ~60c load. only did it just to see what i could get


----------



## iDont (Dec 8, 2008)

I just saw this thread and thougth I could give CPUMark a go as well.

My hardware: AMD Athlon X2 4800+ Brisbane with a Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3 motherboard and 2GB OCZ Platinum rev. 2 @ 4-4-4-12 1T
CPU is air-cooled by a Thermaltake Ruby Orb (lapped), unfortunately, it got an alluminium heatsink base, it was a pretty bad buy. I used OCZ Freeze as my thermal paste.

I removed the IHS of my CPU two days ago so I wanted to see what I could get out of my CPU now.






*Prime95 stable OCs:
12x250=3000MHz @ 1,275Vcore -> Vdroop to about 1,290V
(24/7 OC when my IHS was still attached, ~28C idle, 48C load)

12,5x250=3125MHz @ 1,375Vcore -> Vdroop to 1,390V
(OC when my IHS was still attached, ~34 idle, about 60C load if I remember correctly)

12,5x256=3200MHz @ 1,375Vcore -> Vdroop to 1,390V
(24/7 OC since I removed my IHS, ~31 idle, 51C load)

For my CPUMark run I had set my my CPU to 270x12,5=3378MHz @ 1,425V (Vdroop to 1,440V)





Score: 6759.1, though I don't know if this OC is Prime stable, haven't tested it yet.

I wish I had a WC setup, I think this chip can be pushed pretty far., but my temps are currently holding me back.

-iDont

Edit: dont mind my desktop, it is a temporary XP setup until my I get my new hard disks.


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 8, 2008)

Can I join?!! lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=457760  <-- There she is. ;-)
Does that get me in?




Oh, that pic is old... the only thing that has changed is this...




I would crank my OC higher, but that little retarded ICS clockchip won't let me go higher... it throttles back when it gets hot/warm.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2008)

get some of the benchmarks that are listed on the front page ran


----------



## iDont (Dec 8, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> get some of the benchmarks that are listed on the front page ran



Alright, I'll start downloading the apps right now.

edit: oh wait, was that meant to me or to Flyordie? Well, I guess i coudl run them aswell if it wasn't meant for me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2008)

iDont said:


> Alright, I'll start downloading the apps right now.
> 
> edit: oh wait, was that meant to me or to Flyordie? Well, I guess i coudl run them aswell if it wasn't meant for me



it was to you. I want to see what it can do. And if AnthlonX2 ever updates the list again yours can be included in it


----------



## iDont (Dec 8, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it was to you. I want to see what it can do. And if AnthlonX2 ever updates the list again yours can be included in it



Okay  Unfortunately I have to study for some exams I got tomorrow first. It's 22:49 here in the Netherlands and I still got a lot to study. I'll let the Aquamark and 3DMark05 downloads continue. Tomorrow I will run the benches and post the results + CPU-z verification

-iDont


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2008)

iDont said:


> Okay  Unfortunately I have to study for some exams I got tomorrow first. It's 22:49 here in the Netherlands and I still got a lot to study. I'll let the Aquamark and 3DMark05 downloads continue. Tomorrow I will run the benches and post the results + CPU-z verification
> 
> -iDont



good luck with the exams


----------



## iDont (Dec 8, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> good luck with the exams



Thanks, I will need it 
But I'm gonna study now, so I'll be back tomorrow.

-iDont


----------



## Fox34 (Dec 9, 2008)

Flyordie said:


> I would crank my OC higher, but that little retarded ICS clockchip won't let me go higher... it throttles back when it gets hot/warm.



What do you temps on them read out? Cause they make some pretty cheap memory coolers on line http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835609001 thats a really cheap-o one but you get the idea, cause for me its always been memory to hold back my oc after temps are out of the way


----------



## iDont (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm back,

Here are my CPU-z verifications:
3,2GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=459746
3,387GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=459723


Aquamark 3 run, 3,387GHz @ 1,475V (Vdroop to 1,490V)





CPUMark run:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1096321&postcount=2753

Prove that mine is stable at 3,2GHz 1,375Vcore (Vdroop to 1,392V)



Just saw that because of a BIOS reset I forgot to change my RAM back to 1T, though I know it is stable at 1T as I ran some Memtest86 passes + ~10 hours of Prime95 directly after the moment I removed the IHS. Much data from HWmonitor is shown incorrectly on my configuration (didn't had this problem in vista), I only use HWmonitor for temp monitoring.

Unfortunately at 1,5V 3Dmark05 would finish, but it gave me no score , I'll see if I am able to extend my cooling so I can try it again at higher voltages. Sciencemark never finished at 1,5V at the secondary test 

-iDont

edit: I just saw that after the BIOS reset I did set the time correctly in Windows, but forgot to change to date back, so don't mind the date in Prime95.


----------



## Fox34 (Dec 12, 2008)

impressive clock ! I really like how the ram is tweaked out, don't see it to much these days. Nice clock, nice ram, how bout some temps eh? Last thing to check out I guess and very nice Aqua mark score, also have you though about clocking out your video card?


----------



## iDont (Dec 12, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> impressive clock ! I really like how the ram is tweaked out, don't see it to much these days. Nice clock, nice ram, how bout some temps eh? Last thing to check out I guess and very nice Aqua mark score, also have you though about clocking out your video card?



Thanks. I always prefer to see as round numbers as possible. 
For example: I prefer 3200MHz CPU with 400MHZ RAM clock over 3329MHz CPU and 416,125MHz RAM, even though it sounds stupid 
And above that, 3200MHz seems to be a sweet spot, as it only requires 1,375V to be stable.

While priming at 3200MHz the core temperature tops out at 54C, but is stable around 51C. During CPUMark at 3387MHz the temps in CPUMark were slightly lower, as it only uses one core. I will measure the temps while aquamark is running when I get back from school.

My videocard is unfortunately already almost maxed out. It's a Gefore 9600GT @ 750/1925/1050. It starts to artifcact around ~765MHz+ core, ~1940MHz+ shader or ~1080MHz+ RAM.
I'm probably going to volt mod it soon for higher clock, though I haven't done any volt modding in my life. Need to find a multimeter and a good soldering iron first ) BTW, the Asus EN9600GT HTDI already seems to be voltmodded by +0,05V, as the voltage configuration is set to 1.15V idle. And then I just got to hope I don't have the Black Screen of Death problem, as many 9600GT users have (I got the reference PCB card).

-iDont


----------



## department76 (Dec 12, 2008)

i jsut saw this thread and i'll get my scores up ASAP!!  my 6400+ has run at 3.5 stable, so it should be up there.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 13, 2008)

can i join if i am using amd phenom X4 9850BE OC to 2.6mhz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 13, 2008)

ok i see that this thread is not dying,although its almost been around for 3 years..so for anyone that was wanting to join or wants to join up ill update the score list from this post forward..so post the benchies and scores good luck


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 14, 2008)

AMD PHENOM 9850 OC 2.6


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 14, 2008)

none of the scores you have given me pertain to anything in the scores list


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 14, 2008)

I think I should redo them on a fresh restart... ;-| Will redo them later but thats the current scores. ;-)


----------



## Wile E (Dec 14, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> none of the scores you have given me pertain to anything in the scores list



Sweet. It's been resurrected. i have fond memories of this place. Still have the 6400+ in my second rig, but my kids use it for school, so no more OCing on that one (tho I do run it at 3.4Ghz 24/7). Wish I could justify a Phenom setup to play with.


----------



## iDont (Dec 14, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> ok i see that this thread is not dying,although its almost been around for 3 years..so for anyone that was wanting to join or wants to join up ill update the score list from this post forward..so post the benchies and scores good luck



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1096321&postcount=2753
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1097570&postcount=2762


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 5, 2010)

we are back in business.i just got another amd chip..so lets get this party started


----------



## frankenchrist (Dec 6, 2010)

Grats! What u Get?? Hexa? OMG My system specks still list a 3200+ LOL!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 10, 2010)

not a hexa core but its a hell of a netbook


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 10, 2010)

nice man i just grabbed a 9650...they dont OC as good as my 965


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 11, 2010)

That's because it wasn't MY CHIP first.




:shadedshu


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2010)

going a bit old school hehe

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2878.html


----------

